#ubuntu-si 2011-10-24
<dumr> kje bi se v sloveniji dalo dobit ubuntu majico?
<BigW> Awesome, 98 mailov za moderatorja! :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> BigW, si mel prometno, da vpiješ, zakaj ti? :P
<BigW> ne sam guzva je bla
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ker poročajo o eneh treh prometnih nesrečah ... pa sm misnla, da si kje naletu ..
<nafisa> joško je v šolo šel?
<BigW> u en Chubby videos bi rad posiljal mail na ubuntu-si mailing listo
<nafisa> ja pa kaj Å¡e
<nafisa> kolk plačajo?
<nafisa> BigW, mislte ta tedn met v MB ubuntu urice?
<andrejz> BigW, BigWhale, alyosha_sql. CrazyLemon, dajte se izjasnit glede terminov za urice, da napišemo novico
<andrejz> nafisa se je že izjasnila (pridna ;))
<alyosha_sql> mm kateri dan?
<alyosha_sql> je u planu
<nafisa> andrejz, saj modremu kitu že morim :D
<nafisa> alyosha_sql, lih to ga zanima
<nafisa> mona
<andrejz> ideja je v tem, da se sam spomniš takrat ko tebi (oz. folku ki bo prišel najbolj paše)
<alyosha_sql> nafisa mona ti si mona mona:D
<andrejz> oz folku za katerega misliš, da bo morda prišel
<nafisa> js nisem mona!
<alyosha_sql> sem mislu tko kdaj se bo drugje izvajalo
<nafisa> jst sem se že izjasnila
<alyosha_sql> al se še nič neve?
<nafisa> že prejšnji teden sem povedala, kdaj želim
<andrejz> nafisa pravi v sredo
<andrejz> a je ob 19?
<nafisa> ja
<andrejz> aloysha saj si velik fant ne rabiš isti čas kot nafisa
<alyosha_sql> mja to bi Å¡lo
<andrejz> :P
<alyosha_sql> ma ja tko
<nafisa> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> da smo nekako usklajeni
<alyosha_sql> kao
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafisa> alyosha_sql, ko si velik fant ... se lahko tut v LJ pripelješ :P
<alyosha_sql> moram Å¡e crazyja prasat
<nafisa> pa še koga s sabo privlečeš
<alyosha_sql> ma mislim da ma on čas
<nafisa> pa delita stroške
<alyosha_sql> on itak ne dela nič
<nafisa> ja, vemo, da ne dela nič
<alyosha_sql> nafisa ni časa prit u lj:p
<nafisa> najtežje je premaknit lene zmečkane riti
<andrejz> naj Crazylemon z biciklom v ljubljano pride, k se tako hvali kolko se okol fura :D
<nafisa> lolz
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> biciklist ja
<nafisa> madoniš, kdaj bomo joškota v LJ spravli ...
<nafisa> to tut ne vem :D
<alyosha_sql> uf tezka bo
<alyosha_sql> Å¡e z tem urnikom ki ga mamo
<alyosha_sql> nč nau nč
<nafisa> ko bi ti videl, kak urnik sem jst mela
<nafisa> pa sem vseen Å¡la v MB
<nafisa> ko vzame dalj časa, ko primorska v LJ
<nafisa> tako da taki izgovori so čist mimo
<nafisa> sploh, ko s/z ne uporabljaš pravilno :P
<alyosha_sql> ma sz mojim urnikom ne gre
<alyosha_sql> edino zjutraj
<alyosha_sql> to pa ne Å¡tima
<andrejz> jaz bom tako rekel (sicer urnika ne poznam), amapk v 90% primerov velja
<andrejz> če se potrdudiš lahko vedno:
<andrejz> a) najdeš izgovor, da ne moreš prit
<andrejz> b) organiziraš čas, da lahko prideš
<andrejz> to velja v 90% primerov, IMO
<andrejz> v glavnem, jaz hočem vidt crazyja na biciklu
<andrejz> to bi bil lahko neke vrste fundraising za ubunjtu.si
<nafisa> haha
<alyosha_sql> hehe ti pravim edino zjutraj
<alyosha_sql> niti en dan ne končamo pred 18h
<alyosha_sql> ponavadi bolj 21h
<alyosha_sql> tko da ob 21h pa ne mislim Å¡e u lj hodit:D
<nafisa> kdaj pa zjutr?
<alyosha_sql> nimamo zjutraj pouka
<nafisa> da vidim, kaj to je teb zjutr
<alyosha_sql> ob 12h je najbolj zgodaj
<alyosha_sql> zjutraj je meni ob 5h ko ustanem
<alyosha_sql> tko ane
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafisa> ej, nikol te ob 5ih ni gor ...
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> :D
<alyosha_sql> amm
<alyosha_sql> ker grem delat?
<nafisa> kaj pa delaš?
<alyosha_sql> nafisa nafisa
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafisa> mene ne delaš
<alyosha_sql> razfuravam časopise
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> a tako ... ni Å¡voh
<nafisa> kolk časa pa to delaš?
<alyosha_sql> ne dosti 2h nekje če grem z scooterjem
<alyosha_sql> 2,5 z avtom
<nafisa> no, pol si ob 9ih loh v LJ :P
<alyosha_sql> lahk obi bil ob 10h recimo
<alyosha_sql> ker moram se punco peljat u solo
<alyosha_sql> samo mislimd a ob 10h nimam kaj delat u lj:D
<nafisa> pa ti si celi cuker
<alyosha_sql> ni dani
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafisa> alyosha_sql, velik je v LJ za delat
<nafisa> loh prideš men pucat namest mene :D
<alyosha_sql> dej dej nisi resna:D
<alyosha_sql> ne me motit moram nardit domačo nalogo no
<alyosha_sql> :p
<nafisa> no, pa deli domačo nalogo
<nafisa> ziher ni težka
<nafisa> :P
<alyosha_sql> ni ne:D
<alyosha_sql> samo Å¡e vedno je treba nardit
<alyosha_sql> :D
<nafisa> naši sanjajo ... pogansko "žrtvovanje" device na oltarju
<nafisa> čist nori so
<nafisa> budale, kaj mi en komentar lajkajo na polno :D
<CrazyMelon> matr je dougcas ce ni elektrike
<CrazyMelon> Klici, SMS, MMS, GPRS v tujini: 2,93 €
<CrazyMelon> madrfaking tusmobil
<CrazyMelon> se na tuje omrezje se ni povezal
<CrazyMelon> kaj sele da bi koga klical
<nafisa> apčih
<BigW> na zdravje
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/sporocila-za-javnost/lenovo-b560-in-g550-notesniki-se-predstavi.html
<Pepelka> Lenovo IdeaPad prenosniki pripravljeni za LINUX
<nafisa> marko, si "doma"?
<marko> da, pravkar gledam dexterja
<nafisa> aja, pol pa nam motla
<marko> :D
<marko> res hočem to do konca zdej pogledat
<nafisa> saj ... ti kr glej
<nafisa> pol pa javi
<nafisa> ooo Kami_ je došel
<miha> hm
 * miha poskuša citirati neumnosti, za 3 strani na začetku poglavja
<miha> berem pa berem, pa preveč ne smem, premal tud ne :D
<nafisa> haha
<marko> nafisa, evo me
<nafisa> evo te :D
<nafisa> greš ven?
<miha> marko: bruc, marš na brucovanje
<nafisa> haha, miha :D
<marko> kam ven?
<marko> kje je brucovanje?:D
<nafisa> ja kam ... pred vrata
<marko> res se moram socializirat
<marko> ja dej lahko nafisa
<marko> čik pavza
<marko> miha, kako si ti kaj?
<miha> marko: ja moraš se socializirat.. prej ali slej boš star asocialn kot jst (razn če se pravočasno poročiš)
<miha> izkoristi zdaj ko maš prilko
<miha> marko: popravlam/pišem diplomsko. žalost.
<miha> ampak ok, v 2 urah mi je uspel citirat za 1 stran junka :D
<miha> Å¡e dobr da mam dovolj materiala, pa lahk zbiram
<miha> kaj je večje pa kaj manjše sraje
<nafisa> hehe
<miha> nafisa: smešno? :)
<nafisa> jah ... vem približno, kako je
<nafisa> samo meni je vedno ratalo take stvari narest brez problemov
<nafisa> edino veliko dela je vloženega potem v tisto ...
<miha> mhm
<miha> ah saj tole kr gre
<marko> miha
<marko> a ti veš zakaj meni v pythonu to ne dela http://pastebin.com/aFLCDUU8 da bi izbrisalo elemente po indeksu za n ki ga vnesem. Če vnesem 3 bi moralo tretji element, šesti, deveti itd izbrisat
<Pepelka> [Python] bla = [0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 16, 17, 18]  n = in - Pastebin.com
<marko> pravkar sem tudi našel eno napako :D
<lynxlynxlynx> sumljivo je tole
<marko> kako to misliš?
<lynxlynxlynx> hroščato
<miha> marko: ne znam pythona
<marko> :/
<CrazyLemon> a lahk kr zbrišeš element v tabeli?
<marko> da
<marko> zakaj ga ne bi moral?
<CrazyLemon> jah..ne vem..a python pol sam zmanjša tabelo
<Aseq> marko, kaj naj bi tole sploh delalo?
<CrazyLemon> nisem vajen tega iz jave :)
<Aseq> CrazyLemon, to ni tabela, je seznam
<Aseq> Linked/ArrayList v javi
<CrazyLemon> Aseq you say potato i say tomato :D
<CrazyLemon> to je zame tabela :)
<miha> php je kul, array je hkrati arraylist in map :)
<miha> $array[]  == array.add(...)
<marko> Aseq, napisat program ki pobriše elemente z tabele po indeksu. Če je n=5 pol mora izbrisat po indeksu 4, 9 itd
<miha> $array[$key]=$value     ==   map.put(key,value)
<miha> joj kak junk citiram :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa je kr opensource translator!
<Aseq> marko, stevec cudno povecujes
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<marko> Aseq, mah, tukaj je polno napak sem ugotovil
<nafisa> ja no ... neki sm si mogla zmislt, no
<marko> sem spremenil pol sam Å¡e vedno ni delalo in zdaj mam neko packo
<miha> CrazyLemon: nafisa je opensource boginja :D
<marko> Aseq, a se da to brez for zanke rešit?
<CrazyLemon> miha ti pa rad pretiravaš ane :))
<nafisa> miha, pretiravat ni treba
<nafisa> magari me maš rad :P
<Aseq> marko, jaz ne bi znal
 * miha faliran opensource Å¡tudent
<Aseq> ampak v pythonu se da svasta
<miha> marko: lahko z while zanko, z rekurzijo..
<marko> Aseq, ker delam malo naloge in je ta naloga prišla prej, kot smo vzeli for zanke
<nafisa> miha, mislim, da rekurzije Å¡e niso vzel
<miha> hm
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi z if else if...ogromno ifov :D
<marko> Aseq, to je glih to, da se svasta. Na milijon čudnih načinov, katerih drugi jeziki ne poznajo
<miha> marko: vedno lahko enojno for zanko zamenjaš z rekurzijo, ali obratno
<marko> python je  kul in čuden hkrati :(/
<miha> sj vaje so vedno pred predavanji
<miha> to da Å¡e niste mel predavanj, je slab izgovor
<marko> ?
<miha> ja kaj
<marko> ne, jaz pravim da je naloga bila objavljena takrat ko, še nismo meli for zank, zato sklepam da bi rešitev naj bla brez for zanke
<miha> sj maš knjigo pa poglej for zanko
<nafisa> miha ... na vajah je snov vedno za predavanji
<miha> nafisa: ni res :D
<nafisa> ker se predavanja začnejo 2 tedna pred vajami
<miha> ja in?
<marko> ma daj kaj bluzite
<nafisa> jah lej ... kolkr sem jst tam na vse hodila na bolonca ...
<marko> zakaj se na tem kanalu vse razvije v neko in-depth debato o nečem totalno irelevantnem
<nafisa> je blo vedno tako
<marko> <marko> ne, jaz pravim da je naloga bila objavljena takrat ko, še nismo meli for zank, zato sklepam da bi rešitev naj bla brez for zanke
<nafisa> marko, ker sem jst tuki :D
<miha> marko: sicer pa glede brisanja
<nafisa> grem vse twitterje pa FBje pedenat
<marko> mene samo zanima kako se da rešit, pač učim se pythona, določene stvari so mi čudne
<marko> ja elementi se po indeksu brišejo z
<marko> del seznam[indeks]
<Aseq> a to je domaca naloga?
<CrazyLemon> marko kako je lahko tvoja domača naloga relevantna? :)
<miha> ne vem kaj si kodiru (ni se mi dal gledat).. ampak.. če brišeš 3. element, postane 6. element 5., pa brišeš še 5. (6.) in postane 9. element 7. .. si to upošteval.. sicer se briše od konca, pa ostane isti index
<marko> ker je _moja_
<marko> Aseq, ne, ena random vaja
<marko> pač, delam ker ne znam pythona in zaostajam
<marko> miha, sploh nisem na to pomislil, hvala
<CrazyLemon> exactly..totalno irelevantna :)
<marko> jaz sem relevanten in vse stvari katere me obkrožajo, now shush
<miha> marko je car
<marko> hvala za ta ego boost :D
<CrazyLemon> /mode #ubuntu-si +q *marko*@* :))
<marko> kje so časi, ko sem še nekaj veljal na tem kanalu
<marko> Še pomnite, tovariši?:P
<marko> inb4"dark ages"
<lynxlynxlynx> nope
<miha> marko ja pol si se pa kregu s crazyem, pa je napsy postal diktator
 * miha n00b
<CrazyLemon> http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20111022065841245/ServerAssistant.html
<Pepelka> ServerAssistant - Linux Links - The Linux Portal Site
<CrazyLemon> cool!
<marko> wuhu
<marko> sem naredil!
<miha> :)
<miha> bravo
<miha> zdj pa na brucovanje
<nafisa> super, marko
<nafisa> bravo
<marko> miha, http://pastebin.com/YQj7k1NM
<Pepelka> [Python] #Napiši program, ki iz podanega seznama s pobriše vsak n-ti element. Če progr - Pastebin.com
<miha> kul
<marko> :)
<miha> marko: kako brucke? :)
<marko> tko tko
<marko> se družim bolj z izkušenimi kot je nafisa
<miha> to ni slaba ideja, ja ona te lahko veliko nauči
<nafisa> jao, miha!
<miha> marko: v višjih letnikih boš pa brucke učil ane
<marko> tako je
<Kami_> http://krebsonsecurity.com/2011/10/who-else-was-hit-by-the-rsa-attackers/
<Pepelka> Who Else Was Hit by the RSA Attackers? &mdash;  Krebs on Security
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ a je ubuntu.si na seznamu????????????
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Kami_> ne, ne uporabljamo rsa tokenov! :>
<Kami_> ni potrebe :P
<Kami_> ce bi pa bla pa bi raje yubikey
<Kami_> slovenska vlada kolko vem kr rsa tokene uporablja
<Kami_> pa nekeatera vecja slo podjetja
<Kami_> samo nisem nobenega zasledil na seznamu
<CrazyLemon> sam..a ni bla ena afera okrog tega krebsa
<Kami_> CrazyLemon: am ja letos je blo, hekerji so v rsa vdrli pa kljuce vkradli
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ja to vem..sam prav okrog tega briana krebsa je blo neki
<Kami_> aja to pa dunno
<CrazyLemon> prav glava me začne bolet ko berem pazkotove poste
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/306320_2450928962139_1519449879_32669279_1050434058_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lidl!
<miha> piše ob sliki na fb Hoffer
 * Grega = pazko undercover
 * zdobersek1 = Grega undercover
<Grega> aha! se mi je vedno zdelo, da je zdobersek1 pazko!
<miha> kdo je pazko
<Grega> jah, zdobersek, ne!
<zdobersek> ... or is he?!
 * zdobersek = miha undercover
 * miha = miha
<zdobersek> jst ze vem, kaj si
<zdobersek> mislim, sem.
<miha> hehe
<zdobersek1> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/trichet-repeats-call-european-finance-ministry-abdication-national-sovereignty
<Pepelka> Trichet Repeats Call For European Finance Ministry, Abdication Of National Sovereignty | ZeroHedge
<zdobersek> fak
<zdobersek1> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/11/10/24/1445250/linux-31-released-with-support-for-the-openrisc-cpu
<Pepelka> Linux 3.1 Released With Support for the OpenRISC CPU - Slashdot
<zdobersek> gledam v ekran, WTF, kdaj sem to linkal
<zdobersek1> :))
<zdobersek> zdobersek1: car si, majkemi! legenda!
<dumr> kje se da nabavit ubuntu majico?
<dumr> aja živjo BTW :)
<zdobersek> so many of me!
<zdobersek1> :)
<dumr> copycat
<dumr> majice majice, kje? :D
<zdobersek2> copydog!
<marko> hmmm
<zdobersek1> we are 1
<marko> zdobersek1, v kateri skupini si ti?
<marko> eh
<marko> ti si uNI
<marko> nvm
<zdobersek2> kateri zdobersek tocno?
<marko> zdobersek
<marko> torej ti
<zdobersek> jst sem IÅ RM
<zdobersek> v prvi skupini
<zdobersek2> i approve!
<zdobersek1>  i approve!
<kubanc> jov jov
<kubanc> ....
<zdobersek1> jo
<dumr> eno vprašanje
<dumr> zakva mi v živo rtv slo poštekava
<dumr> imam 11.10 64bit z adobe flashom
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče maš prešvoh internete
<dumr> interneti majo mnogo hrčkov tako da znese 10/10
<kubanc> dumr, kje gledas rtv?
<kubanc> a mas preko vlc-a?
<dumr> ff
<dumr> firefox
<dumr> niamam tvja naročenega
<kubanc> a to si na www.rtvslo.si
<dumr> jap
<dumr> pač tist octoshape uporabljajo
<Sky[x]> ravnokar sem mel enga ker ni nasel temrinala v novem ubuntuju :S
<kubanc> ahm...
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> Sky[x], se zgodi...
<kubanc> octoshape lavfas v terminalu?
<dumr> sej to je zajeban najdt :D
<dumr> ne
<dumr> v firefoxu
<kubanc> k se ga da? :D
<dumr> ja
<dumr> nevem
<dumr> :D
<dumr> dela :D
<Sky[x]> se sam ga nism najdu k sem se prvic srecal z unity
<Sky[x]> sem kr rabu ksne 2 minutke :D
<Sky[x]> pa se remote je vse stekal ..
<kubanc> Sky[x], kaj pa alt+F2
<kubanc> dumr, jst trenutno gledam porocila pa mi nic ne streka...
<kubanc> kaksno mas povezavo?
<dumr> 10/10
<dumr> mislm sej ne Å¡teka recimo kot bi mel premal linije
<kubanc> zaženi firefox v terminalu
<dumr> ampak zalaga
<kubanc> mogoce ti bo kej izpisalo...
<kubanc> define: zalaga
<dumr> lagira
<dumr> za lagira
<dumr> pač za moment se pojavi lag
<dumr> pač kot bi počasnej predvajal
<kubanc> ja to tud men malo...
<kubanc> :P
<dumr> aha
<dumr> :)
<dumr> pol je težava v flashu
<kubanc> ves kako je sele jeba na 24ur.com
<dumr> za 24ur mi dol visi
<dumr> tisto rumeno scanje naj kr majo
<kubanc> octoshape ni flash...
<kubanc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streaming_media
<Pepelka> Streaming media - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek3> zdobersek1: i demand my identity back
<zdobersek4> !g identity
<Pepelka> Identity (2003) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0309698/
<zdobersek> zdobersek4: i know where you live
<zdobersek4> you do?
<zdobersek> i do
<zdobersek> i am the one and only zdobersek
<miha> we are legion for we are many
<Grega> staradva greta v Porn Ping hotel :>
<miha> ?
<Grega> malo sumljivo ime je ;)
<miha> Grega: treba mal pogret stare kosti?
<Grega> naj greta malo v svet
<zdobersek> Porn Ping je kitajski sex shop, 100%
<Grega> mogoce si bo foter kaksnega tranzvestita privoscil
<zdobersek> lady boys pa to
<Grega> to to
<CrazyLemon> Grega a ti si dost podobn fotru? lady boys pa to
<CrazyLemon> :)))9
<zdobersek> tud ce bolj na mamo slici, ona gre isto zraven :)
<zdobersek> Y U NO LAUGH
<CrazyLemon> U NO FANI
<zdobersek> U NO SERIOS
<CrazyLemon> I DED SERIUS
<zdobersek> Y U JOKNIG
<zdobersek> U DED? SERIOS? DAMN
<Grega> U 2 KREJZI!
<zdobersek> I NO KREJZI
<zdobersek> KREJZILEMN KREJZI
<zdobersek> U KNO VATS FUNI?
<zdobersek> IRC logs!
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> IRC logs no fani..IRC logs brejk maj prajvasi!
<zdobersek> internet dont care about ur privacy
<CrazyLemon> u so silly
<CrazyLemon> internet protects me like a condom protects a whore
<CrazyLemon> you like a whore!
<zdobersek> but condom protect only 99%
<zdobersek> so ur loss
<CrazyLemon> no ur loss!
<CrazyLemon> i CrazyLemon !
<zdobersek> and thers no contraception for the internets
<zdobersek> so no possible 100%
<Grega> u2...
<zdobersek> learn your methods of contraception
<zdobersek> the rolling stones...
<zdobersek> come on CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> u name a band
<CrazyLemon> the bee gees!
<zdobersek> ok, grem zdej.
<zdobersek> lahko noc!
<Grega> sami norci
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj češ..se zgodi :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1237-1: PAM vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1237-1/
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<nafisa> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ... jorky mi je našu distribucijo, k jo bom mela, pol ko bo podpore za ubuntu 11.04 konc :))))))
<miha> o sasa84
<miha> nafisa: kiro
<nafisa> gNewSense
<Grega> wtf
<nafisa> haha, Grega ... kaj ti ne gre v glavo?
<sasa84> o mihc :)
<nafisa> sej si lih napisu, da smo sami norci :D
<nafisa> hahaha, mudelu na winsih ustavi inštalacijo al kaj že na 99 %
<nafisa> al deinštal
<CrazyLemon> če ti je jerky našu distribucijo..pol bo še veselo
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * CrazyLemon pripravi kokice
 * Grega poje kokice
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a se lohk usedem zravn? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na tla? lahko..sam prinesi kokice..ker jih je grega (prasc) pojedu
<nafisa> haha, Grega neki časa bo še na gnome2 ... zarad tega
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> enter vmes pozabla stisnt
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ok...pa še čips mam
<Grega> mmm
<Grega> pridi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 upam da ni z okusom paprike :S
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne ne... najraj mam 'navadnga'
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<nafisa> js pa ne maram navadnega
<sasa84> pa un rebrast je tud fin :D
<nafisa> js mam s papriko raje
<sasa84> ej, prej sm pa pogledala film the fountain
<nafisa> al pa koruznega s čilijem
<sasa84> ne ne...midva s CrazyLemon sva pusija in ne jeva takih čipsov :P
<nafisa> ok, zdaj se pa more tole ohladit, da dam v hladilnik
<sasa84> ti ki si pa strong vuman pa že :P
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> pa un rebrast je tud fin :D
<CrazyLemon> a še vedno o čipsu govorimo?
<nafisa> ja, CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jp :P
<nafisa> preverznjak
<CrazyLemon> aha..ok
<CrazyLemon> ne..rebrastega ne maram
<CrazyLemon> če že govorimo o čipsu
<nafisa> kaj pa koruznega?
<nafisa> pa salso zraven
<nafisa> :D
<sasa84> če je zravn še omakca :P
<CrazyLemon> nisem Å¡e probal koruznega
 * sasa84 ugrizne CrazyLemon , če je tud on fin
<sasa84> *pfuj*
<CrazyLemon> danes sm obril "soul patch" :D
<sasa84> obril?
<CrazyLemon> in se počutim kot... js brez soul patcha :D
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> 7+ let sm mel
<nafisa> http://www.zurnal24.si/skype-za-hekerje-zlata-jama-clanek-138657
<Pepelka> Skype za hekerje zlata jama - zurnal24
<nafisa> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a po zdj mlaj zgledaš? :P
<nafisa> on že brez tega zgleda ko en najstnik
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> Hekerji tako lahko, ko se priključite na Skype, ugotovijo vaš IP-naslov. Slednji pa so v večini primerov pokazatelji vaše dejanske lokacije.
<CrazyLemon> loooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 poslušaj nafiso
<sasa84> ja aj :P
<nafisa> sasa84 ma rada mal bolj zrele tipe :P
<sasa84> mhm :P
<sasa84> sej veš nafi kok te stvari pr men grejo :P
<nafisa> vem
<CrazyLemon> sj js ne bom nič jokal če ma ona rada "zrele" tipe :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lej, oba veva, d si nisva usojena :P
 * nafisa padla s stola od smeha
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wtf
<nafisa> grem raj na postlo :D
<CrazyLemon> OD KDAJ????????
<sasa84> pač gospa M****** ne bo moja tašča :P
<sasa84> nafisa, kam greš? :P
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> grem raj na postlo :D
<nafisa> na postlo se bom prestavla
<nafisa> upam, da ne bom z nje padla od smeha
<sasa84> pišuka, jst sm zdej lačna ratala, k ste tolk o čipsu debatiral ;)
<nafisa> jst sem lih skuhala kosilo za jutr
<nafisa> loh prideš
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> kaj pa?
<nafisa> pa bom jst jutr pečenice pa krompir pa zelje mela za kosilo
<CrazyLemon> ufff.. a maš dost tega? :>
<nafisa> mah ... zelenjavno enolončnico ...
<nafisa> pa sezama sem mal not natresla
<sasa84> nafisa, sam d ne boš dala une kumine not :S
<nafisa> ne bom kumine dala
<sasa84> nej bo vsaj zmleta :P
<sasa84> res sm lačna
<sasa84> pa čik bi...in žejna sem
<sasa84> a je lohk še kej hujšga? :P
<miha> nafisa: pečenica...njam :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..če bi bila še horny...pol bi bil full package
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to trenutn nism :P
<sasa84> mogoče pol, k bom sita...pa te bom poželela :P
<nafisa> rofl
<sasa84> *grrrr* *abuu* *mrmijav*
 * nafisa spet skor telebnla s stola ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mene?? zdej k zgledam k en najstnik?   dvomim!
<miha> :)
<nafisa> zdej pa res ... na postlo!
<sasa84> hihi :)
<nafisa> miha, mam tega dost v skrinjici
<miha> nafisa: :$
<CrazyLemon> http://www.iestolemylife.com/
<nafisa> sam krompirja mam bl mau
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<Pepelka> Internet Explorer Stole My Life | How much of your life has Internet Explorer stolen lately?
<nafisa> ammm ... nič?
<nafisa> :D
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/dobrodelni-projekt-in-racunalnik-za-25-dolarjev.html
<Pepelka> Dobrodelni projekt in računalnik za 25 dolarjev
<CrazyLemon> ☑ Saddam Hussein ☑ Osama Bin Laden ☑ Khaddafi ☐ Internet Explorer                              haha :D
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-nq7krTJW7Ko/TpbiwGot2-I/AAAAAAAAI2E/JIaB6MajmjQ/s468/relationship.jpg
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> ej, sasa84 ... našim se je sfuzlal ... kr na britofu bi mel ... neki
<sasa84> uuu, slaba :S
<nafisa> ja, tut jst tako mislim
 * MilkoMan slaps Neo-- around a bit with a large trout
<Neo--> ?
<MilkoMan> ;)
<MilkoMan> Å¡amar po 15 letih
<MilkoMan> mogu sm :P
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> mIRC :D
<MilkoMan> jp
<Neo--> am
<Neo--> a se poznamo? :)
<Neo--> al sem bil pač najbol pr roki? :)
<MilkoMan> kaj pa vem, odvisno kok si star :)
<Neo--> 23
<MilkoMan> pol ne ;)
<MilkoMan> kolega je imel enak nick ene 15 let nazaj :)
<MilkoMan> zato...možno pa tut, ker si bil najbolj pri roki ;)
<Neo--> krasno
<Neo--> zdej me bo Å¡e tepu folk.
<Neo--> kr za brez veze.
<Neo--> :)
<Neo--> what else can go wrong.
<MilkoMan> vse za pozornost a? ;)
<Neo--> :)
<MilkoMan> sam ni veè isti feeling...pogrešam dial up :)
<MilkoMan> nè, uživite
<Neo--> lol
<CrazyLemon> denis__ sej nismo 15 let stari da ne vemo kdaj quitaš z enim nickom in prideš gor z drugim :)
<denis__> če kreša xchat ko sem hotu dt da mi pokaže uporabnike na desni strani
<denis__> v glavnem oknu
<denis__> :(
<denis__> sicer
<denis__> pa nick je
<dumr666> >=)
<dumr666> Å¡e s cajtov 7 8 let nazaj :)
<dumr666> sam je tr00
<Grega> u, novi macbooki
<Grega> zdaj bi pa skorda lahko jaz posodobil to
<CrazyLemon> bi bil že čas!
<Grega> resda!
<CrazyLemon> kdo posluša rock? (pa ne hard)
<CrazyLemon> rabim youtube kanal
<CrazyLemon> k redno objavi kake rock komade
<CrazyLemon> premal je rocka v mojem lajfu! :D
<Grega> ne bodi nor! to je hudiceva muzika
<Grega> ti bo ze sasa povedala..
<dumr666> :)
<dumr666> sploh ne poznam več nekega pametnega rocka
<dumr666> sem ostal pri ACDC whitesnakih ipd :)
<dumr666> od tanovih poznam samo recimo Arctic monkeys
<Grega> westlife so ql, pa backstreet boys so tud klasika ze
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> anede?
<CrazyLemon> zdej grem na youtube pod music in izberem Rock
<CrazyLemon> in kaj dobim?
<CrazyLemon> Maroon 5
<Grega> rocknroll
<nafisa> wihaaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> AC DC
<sasa84> ju Å¡uk mi ooooooooooooooooolll najt longggg
<sasa84> bem bem:P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lohk ti mi priporočimo kšn dobr rock :P
<sasa84> npr. alice cooper-poison :P
<CrazyLemon> uh
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXrTykyHMtc
<Pepelka> Queensryche - Silent Lucidity (Live Acoustic at 1991 MTV Mus      - YouTube
<sasa84> to je pa men čiiist hud komad
<CrazyLemon> emm..kaj pa če mi poveš dobr rock..kjer pevec ne zgleda k ženska
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> čpč
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a oldskul?
<CrazyLemon> new skul
<nafisa> njuskul saks
<CrazyLemon> so do ju!
<nafisa> aj nov
<nafisa> hu kers
<CrazyLemon> formula wan has kers!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  queensryche so ok....niso pa nič  spešl :S
<sasa84> men so všeč... muse od novih... joooj, pa arcade fire
<nafisa> un program je celi preveden ...
<sasa84> božanski so
<nafisa> sam en popravek je blo treba nrdit
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Mum6ggkBJs
<Pepelka> Arcade Fire Live! Rebellion (lies) on Letterman      - YouTube
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iP2HbiTfJ8k
<Pepelka> Arcade Fire - Modern Man (on Later... with Jools Holland 2010) | Part 2 of 3      - YouTube
<sasa84> pa ta komad je hud :)
<lynxlynxlynx> needs moar roar
<sasa84> a CrazyLemon bi rad več krčanja? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kričanja? ne... več rocka? ja :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa muse?
<CrazyLemon> muse so ok :)
<sasa84> nč, nočka miškoti :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1238-1: Puppet vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1238-1/
<nafisa> urh je došel
<nafisa> ammmm ... CrazyLemon ... si Å¡e tu?
<urh> nafisa: ? :)
<nafisa> a je hjpttp kak poseben protokol? :D
<nafisa> mal se zafrkavam ... nisem te hotla zmotit, sorry :)
<Kami_> urh: o, long time no talk :)
<nafisa> je že šel spat
<Kami_> aja, heh
<nafisa> marko, spat!
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-25
<nafisa> John McCarthy has Died
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Y U SO PRIVILEGED
<zdobersek> Priznam, Fedoro bom sprobu.
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql 17:40 ?
<alyosha_sql> moze joze
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon kako jeze uni web za primerjat CPUje
<alyosha_sql> oz. da ti pise kolko je kj vreden
<CrazyLemon> cpubenchmark
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql zakaj..kupuješ nov proc? :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..vedno ko kličem v študentski referat se noben ne oglaša
<CrazyLemon> zgleda vidijo mojo telefonsko in me ignorirajo
<CrazyLemon> :/
<tnm_> skri telefonsko
<tnm_> :d
<nafisa> lol
<Jorky> Helou
<bl4z>  #vigred
<CrazyLemon> spammer!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Jorky> a mogoče kdo ve kako zrihtat empathy da bi delu tko kot mora
<Jorky> noče mi fajlov pošiljat pa video audio konference
<Jorky> mam telepathy inštaliran pa to
<Jorky> edin za grupe nevem
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon ne ne za enega kolega sem pogledaw ki tip bi mnjal iz solidnega na malo bolj soliden proc.:D in sem mu komaj dopovedal da se mu ne splača:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kaj je hotu menjat
<marko> takle mamo
<marko> :)
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon ma nekega dualcora 2,2 na 2,6 al neki takega
<alyosha_sql> uglavnem brezveze bi dal nekih 80€ proč
<nafisa> tan tan tan
<modelcek> dobro jutro :)
<kubanc> Skyx-mobile, a si sky[x] ?
<Skyx-mobile> jp
<Skyx-mobile> dobro jutro :)
<kubanc> ja valda
<Skyx-mobile> sam sem mobilen hehe D
<Skyx-mobile> :D
<kubanc> ne ti men dobro jutro,
<kubanc> jst sm bil auf ob 4.50
<kubanc> :P
<kubanc> ej, a si se v firmi?
<Skyx-mobile> jp
<kubanc> dej vprasi ce se lahko placa zapadli racun za narocnino (1 leto) al treba zaprosti za nov racun oz. narocnino?
<miha> dan
<CrazyLemon> samo ta alyosha_mobile je pa hud ne
<alyosha_sql> ni da ni
<alyosha_sql> D:
<alyosha_sql> Å¡ime kdaj ze gremo?
<alyosha_sql> 17:40
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> jeste
<CrazyLemon> kaj si kupu nov mobitel????????
<alyosha_sql> jeste
<CrazyLemon> ace?
<alyosha_sql> lg cookie
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> lol
<CrazyLemon> ma ne se jebat mona
<miha> !g cookie
<Pepelka> HTTP cookie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_cookie
<CrazyLemon> L!
<alyosha_sql> ja ja ace-a
<CrazyLemon> aja..priden priden
<alyosha_sql> cookie je uni star
<CrazyLemon> JE HUD ANE?!?!
<alyosha_sql> ničvreden
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> o miha model :)
<alyosha_sql> ma je kr uredu ja
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql kolko si dal?
<alyosha_sql> oziroma bomo Å¡e vidli
<miha> CrazyLemon: lp, kako gre?
<alyosha_sql> kako se bo obnesu
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> 100euriča
<CrazyLemon> miha ma gre..mal je vreme tečno..ampak bo že.. kaj ti? pridno razvijaš aplikacije? :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql če se ne obnese
<kubanc_> ej, kje so ze programi shranjeni
<CrazyLemon> ga kupim js za 60€
<CrazyLemon> :>
<miha> trenutno copypastam oz citiram neumnosti pr diplomski
<kubanc_> oz. njihove zagonske datoteke?
<miha> CrazyLemon: "splošen uvod v opensource CMSe"
<CrazyLemon> kubanc_  locate "program"   pa boš vidu
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon ma rajši za 30?
<CrazyLemon> miha kul :)
<CrazyLemon> kubanc_ whereis namest locate
<miha> CrazyLemon: pa saj je zanimivo, skor vse sm že vedu tak al drugače, sam zdj najdu za citirat zbran lepo
<CrazyLemon> miha všeč mi je da je opensource! :)
<CrazyLemon> pol jo objavi nekam na ubuntu.si :p
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql tudi lahko :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: ko bo fertik bo itak na digitalni knjižnici univerze... lahk tud na ubuntu.si link... sam mi gre na živce, se mi zdi da sam jajc pišem :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: mislim tko je.. če s tem delaš že itak vse to veš
<miha> sam kak napisat to.. za ostale .. to se učim
<miha> pametovat
<miha> citirat
<miha> bluzit
<miha> zeh
<CrazyLemon> miha lej..za majhn dnar ti pregledam diplomsko ter jo skritiziram kot to znam samo js
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<miha> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: trenutno mi Å¡e prfoks pa njegov asistent kritizirata
<miha> ko bosta zadovoljna, te bom prašu :D
<CrazyLemon> sam so ratal "pametni" tile spammerji
<miha> da?
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2724#p65730
<Pepelka> P: Samsung Galaxy S I9000 + avtonosilec - Forum - Slo-Android.si
<CrazyLemon> reply na oglas :D
<CrazyLemon> 00359 = bolgarija :)
<miha> hm
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> mmm mene tu muči malo domačla naloga iz jave:D
<alyosha_sql> sicer nebi rabu se z tem ukvarjat
<alyosha_sql> samo me muči:D
<alyosha_sql> samo da pastam v pastebin
<CrazyLemon> tip dela domačo nalogo..ne se hecat
<alyosha_sql> http://pastebin.com/9WYvE2mu
<Pepelka> import java.util.*;    public class dn2 {  	public static void main(String[] arg - Pastebin.com
<alyosha_sql> bi rad pač
<alyosha_sql> da dokler ne uneseš vrednosti med 0 in 50
<alyosha_sql> se ponavlja
<alyosha_sql> in za +50 ni panike
<alyosha_sql> dela uredu
<alyosha_sql> ma ko dam -10
<alyosha_sql> al karkoli manj ko 0
<alyosha_sql> ne jebe
<alyosha_sql> gre naprej
<alyosha_sql> !?
<miha> hm
<CrazyLemon> stLV>50 && stLV>=0
<miha> kak je slovenski izraz za tagging, tag?
<CrazyLemon> miha oznaka? značka?
<miha> značkanje?
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> značkanje:D
<marko> a ve kdo v ARM-ju delat:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql <CrazyLemon> stLV>50 && stLV>=0
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon sem probal tudi obrnit predznak pri 0
<CrazyLemon> to je v bistvu za vsa pozitivna Å¡tevila
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha_sql> ma če dam kontra
<alyosha_sql> je še slabše
<alyosha_sql> gr enaprej
<alyosha_sql> tudi ko dam več kot 0
<alyosha_sql> 50
<CrazyLemon> while(stLV >= 0 && stLV < 50 )           torej med 0 in 50 se izvaja
<CrazyLemon> 49*
<alyosha_sql> jz rabim kontra
<alyosha_sql> da se ponavlja
<CrazyLemon> marko kaj tebe matra :)
<alyosha_sql> ko je več kot 50 in manj ko 0
<alyosha_sql> če je umes gre naprej
<alyosha_sql> in sem probal te predznake obrnit ze use in ne jebe
<Aseq> <alyosha_sql> ko je več kot 50 ali manj kot 0
<alyosha_sql> takrat bi rad da se zanka ponavlja
<alyosha_sql> ja
<CrazyLemon> while(stLV >= 50 || stLV <= 0)
<marko> CrazyLemon, kje bi se lahko naučil osnove od računalniške arhitekture? Zapiski na učilnici so bolj bogi
<CrazyLemon> marko iz knjige :)
<CrazyLemon> čeprav za RA ne rabiš nobene knjige
<CrazyLemon> poglej si mal teste na fri-info.net
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidu kaj rabiš vedet
<marko> fak
<marko> a ti uporabljaš za to windows?
<alyosha_sql> ma to baki
<marko> mi bi morali v winIDEA delat
<CrazyLemon> marko js ne uporabljam ne.. uporablja pa alyosha_sql :)
<marko> zakaj pa ti ne uporabljaš?
<CrazyLemon> ker sem upornik
<CrazyLemon> tako kot ti!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<marko> :>
<miha> arhikteture KODEK car :D
<miha> ena najbolj zabavnih bukev kr sm jih bral
<miha> marko: preber ene 10x pa ti bo VSE jasno, garantiram :)
<CrazyLemon> to priporočajo na FRI če se prav spomnem..kodeka :)
<marko> hm
<marko> kje to dobim miha
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja, to je Biblija
<miha> marko: na FRI v knjigarni?
<marko> k
<CrazyLemon> v vsaki knjižnici?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko> fak te domače naloge so kar krizne :D
<marko> moram se učit
<marko> winIDEA se dobi na msdnaaju a ne
<CrazyLemon> lol..ne?
<CrazyLemon> a ja winIDEA MS produkt?
<marko> hm, kje bi ga naj pol mi, kot Å¡tudentje dobli?
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/308168_2567856920857_1387219558_2997863_767910922_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če prečekiraš učilnico kjer so verjetno kaka navodila :)
<CrazyLemon> tako kot recimo za mathematico :)
<CrazyLemon> miha :))
<Aseq> http://www.isystem.com/downloads/sw-updates/winidea-2010.html
<Pepelka> winIDEA Software 2010
<Aseq> winidea je free
<CrazyLemon> Aseq ne tega počet
<marko> CrazyLemon, za mathematico so, za winidea nisem zasledil
<CrazyLemon> dont encourage a young boy like that to be lazier than he already is
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Aseq> <CrazyLemon> while(stLV >= 50 || stLV <= 0)
<marko> fak jaz sem mislil da je to microsoftov produkt
<marko> v pon in torek baje ni vaj/predavanj
<marko> a mate vi tud tak CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> marko zakaj ne bi meli..sej so prazniki :)
<marko> hm, če sme spraševal in sem vedno dobival mešane odgovore
<marko> da ja in ne
<marko> odvisno ka se zmeniš baje
<marko> ne vem, upam,da mamo res fraj:D
<CrazyLemon> fraj maš :)
<miha> marko: čez praznike morš kodeka prebrat
<marko> če je do nedelje naloga haha
<miha> marko: boš najbolj pametn bruc pol
<marko> bom si jutri sposodil
<miha> hehehe
<miha> no prov, preberi do nedelje prvič, pa čez praznike drugič
<marko> žal mi je da sem se v srednji izogibal nalogam
<miha> pa ponavljaj to, dokler ne boš vsega razumel
<marko> ker nimam nobene discipline, nisem navajen
<marko> samo so domače naloge faking zakon:D
<miha> marko: eh, zdj je pravi čas. jst se začel učit šele na faksu. sicer mal dolg delam faks, ampak napredek je
<marko> mal ti inspiracije vzame to, ko za vsako nalogo moraš researchat pa se mučit
<marko> da bi vsaj ena Å¡la brez problema:P
<miha> marko: to je faks. na faksu se učiš. v srednji si "utrjeval znanje"
<miha> marko: jst se spomnim predavanja pr Linearni algebri v 1.
<miha> "to je trivialno."
<miha> pa gleda cela predavalnica butast v tablo, pa modro tiho, ker je "trivialno"
<miha> :D
<miha> http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?151,3200744,3201189
<Pepelka> Kaj pomeni beseda trivialno? :: Starševski čvek :: MedOverNet (stran: 1)
<miha> marko: to prva beseda ki jo morš znat kot bruc
<miha> marko: pa če boš kako nalogo pred sošolcem, mu poveš, da je to itak "trivialno"
<miha> pa boš car
<CrazyLemon> lol
<marko> lol
<CrazyLemon> sej ni na fdv
<marko> ej miha
<CrazyLemon> da bi jih to impresioniralo
<CrazyLemon> :P
<marko> ti si bolan
<marko> kak si ti planiraš life
<marko> lol :D
<marko> drugače vem, kaj trivialno pomeni
<marko> ti si trivialen
<marko> kačing
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1240-1: Linux kernel (Marvell DOVE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1240-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGRQGm4-A4k
<Pepelka> Duck Sauce - Big Bad Wolf (Official Music Video) [HD] 1080      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> hud video
<miha> hudiča, kak je izraz za "back end"
<miha> :(
<CrazyLemon> zaledje
<CrazyLemon> miha this is just for you !g islovar
<Pepelka> Slovar informatike http://www.islovar.org/
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1245-1: Linux kernel (Marvell DOVE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1245-1/
<marko> !g  test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<marko> !g       test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<marko> !gl test
<Pepelka> Practice Driver Knowledge Test (DKT) http://www.rta.nsw.gov.au/licensing/tests/driverknowledgetest/demonstrationdriverknowledgetest/index.html
<marko> hm
<marko> !gsex
<Pepelka> Free Porn Videos & Sex Movies - Porno, XXX, Porn Tube and Pussy ... http://www.pornhub.com/
<marko> !gsex test
<CrazyLemon> perverznez!
<Pepelka> Sex Personality Test - Discovery Health "Health Guides" http://cl1.psychtests.com/take_test.php?idRegTest=2997
<marko> zakaj ne loči presledkov
<marko> !gsextest
<CrazyLemon> ker je miha tko sprogramiral
<Pepelka> Extreme Sex Test - Quizzes http://tests.student.com/test.php?tid=6
<marko> lamer miha
<marko> YOU SUCK
<marko> ne saj ne
<marko> rtm
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1246-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1246-1/
<miha> :D
<miha> !gmarko car
<Pepelka> Marko Čar - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marko_%C4%8Car
<CrazyLemon> !gmarkolamer
<Pepelka> Default Calendar http://www.ipmart-forum.com/calendar.php?do=getinfo&amp;day=2011-11-11&amp;c=1
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<miha> http://www.primorske.si/Zanimivosti/Vecina-uporabnikov-tablicnih-racunalnikov-ne-bi-pl.aspx
<Pepelka> Večina uporabnikov tabličnih računalnikov ne bi plačala novic - Primorske Novice
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/zdravilca-s-polaganjem-rok-zasluzila-76-000-neobdavcenih-evrov/269218
<Pepelka> Zdravilca s polaganjem rok zaslužila 76.000 (neobdavčenih) evrov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<marko> CrazyLemon, a je kak dober film :p
<Grega> CrazyLemon: je ali ni?!
<marko> attack the block je zunaj
<marko> to je od onega ko je Shaun of the dead napisal
<marko> črna komedija
<marko> britanski film
<marko> trailer zgleda epic, odziv kritikov pa je tudi kul
<marko> že downloadam :D
<miha> http://www.sta.si/vest.php?id=1688821
<Pepelka> STA: Ljubljanska univerza v letu 2012 s 3,3 milijona evrov primanjkljaja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1247-1: Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1247-1/
<KuzLee> Zdravo
<KuzLee> potreboval bi pomoč za inštalacijo cod2
<Sky[x]> install next next complete ? :D
<Grumpek> damn je ta Alaron zasvoljiv spil :D
<Grumpek> aralon lol xD
<Kami__> danes bl4za srecal na spletnih uricah v mb
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1238-2: Puppet regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1238-2/
<Sky[x]> /bin/sh: bad interpreter
<Sky[x]> zakaj tole kej jav ?
<Grumpek> mas na vrhu #!/bin/sh ?
<nafisa> COD na linux ... optimist
<Grumpek> sej cod2 dela na linuxu :)
<miha> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2609 ja tu piše da dela
<Pepelka> WineHQ  - Call of Duty 2
<Grumpek> ja sej dela... sam ni pa samo click click next next done :)
<Grumpek> se ej treba mal z unimi dlli pospilat
<miha> ja 'wine' morš najprej našpisat? :)
<Grumpek> hehe :D
<Grumpek> za zadnjo verzijo ne vem, sam prej je blo treba mal zongliranja z dlli
<miha> ko smo že pr tem.. ko je wine v fullscreen se da kej preklopit na namizje?
<miha> tko kot alt-tab na winsih? :)
<miha> da lahk walktrough pogledam?! :)
<Grumpek> to pa ne vem :)
<Grumpek> ce malo pomislim, men ni nikol ratalo
<miha> hehe
<miha> dobr lahk bi ctrl-alt-f1 pa v terminalu bral :)
<Grumpek> res pa je, da sem se bolj malo z winom ukvarjal :)
<Sky[x]> ej kva je nek cudn gedit v tanovmu ubuntuju _
<Sky[x]> ?
<CrazyLemon> enak je
<CrazyLemon> jao! kako za vraga naj zvem oceno vaj če se ne spomnem kateri asistent me je mel vaje?
<nafisa> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> /kick nafisa :>
<nafisa> a ni Å¡lo* :D
<CrazyLemon> ma gre..če se le potrudim :)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> ok, drejčka ni gor ... mu morm mail poslat
<CrazyLemon> a on Å¡e vedno finke peca?
<nafisa> jup
<nafisa> ne vem zdaj ... al je komu kaj rekel za ubuntu urice v lj al ne ...
<CrazyLemon> dvomim :)
<nafisa> ja, reku je, da bo novico spisal ... pa je nikjer ne vidim
<Grega> hjpttp?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pošlji mi mail ta neki stestiram...hvala
<CrazyLemon> da*
<nafisa> na ubuntu-si?
<nafisa> .si*
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ni važno :)
<nafisa> aha, ok
<CrazyLemon> neki me thunderbird pa messaging menu hecata :)
<nafisa> poslano
<CrazyLemon> in mi ne obarva kuverte..madafaka
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne dela
<nafisa> za:	drazen@ubuntu.si
<nafisa> datum	25. oktober 2011 23:02
<nafisa> zadeva	test
<Grega> KAJ DELATE?!
<Grega> mamile jejte, a
<CrazyLemon> a je to ukaz ?? :>
<CrazyLemon> ker sj veš kak nafisa reagira na ukaze :>
<Grega> izvrsi jih brez vprasanj
<Grega> kot pravi vojak
<CrazyLemon> to si pa  zdej tako povedal..kot da si ji že ukazoval :>
<Grega> 3min!
<CrazyLemon> ne pokaže mi modre kuverte ter mailov!!!
<Grega> hm, ko smo ze pri mailih...
<Grega> iscem nek new mail notifier, cimbolj velik in nadlezen
<Grega> za babico.. prej je mela nekega postara, ki je bil cez cel ekran
<Grega> nek Popper sem nasel, ampak zgleda ga ni v apt :S
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne daš kak gdesklet ?
<Grega> ne poznam
<CrazyLemon> !g gdesklets
<Pepelka> gDesklets.org | Desktop Eyecandy http://gdesklets.de/
<CrazyLemon> spoznaj se :)
<Grega> gdesklets - Architecture for desktop applets
<Grega> gdesklets-data - Applets for gdesklets
<Grega> a to oboje namestim?
<CrazyLemon> poglej prvo če je sploh kaj za pošto
<CrazyLemon> kak notifier
<CrazyLemon> http://gdesklets.de/?q=desklet/view/234
<Pepelka> gDesklets.org | Desktop Eyecandy
<CrazyLemon> očitno je
<Grega> http://gdesklets.de/?q=desklet/view/234
<Pepelka> gDesklets.org | Desktop Eyecandy
<Grega> aha
<CrazyLemon> sam je mal  zastarel tale notifier :D
<Grega> malo bolj nadlezen bi lahko bil :>
<CrazyLemon> Grega add-apt-repository ppa:ralf.hersel/rhersel-ppa
<CrazyLemon> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install popper :)
<Grega> a tak to deluje :>
<CrazyLemon> postal si hujši kot marko :>
<Grega> no ja
<Grega> malo se mi vseeno manjka
<Grega> jokat se morem zacet :>
<Grega> W: Ni mogoče dobiti http://ppa.launchpad.net/ralf.hersel/rhersel-ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Grega> E: Nekaterih kazal ni mogoče prenesti, zato so preklicana, ali pa so uporabljena starejša.
<Grega> KAJ SI NAREDIL?!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> očitno ni za lucid popperja
<CrazyLemon> UPDATE!
<Grega> nooooo
<Grega> kak ga zbrisem? :)
<CrazyLemon> cd /etc/sources.list.d/
<CrazyLemon> ls
<CrazyLemon> pa rm ralf.hersel :)
<Grega> fu ralf.hersel!
<CrazyLemon> https://launchpad.net/popper/+packages
<Pepelka> Linked packages : Popper
<CrazyLemon> sam so mal neumni
<CrazyLemon> podpirajo 10.10
<CrazyLemon> ne podpirajo pa LTS 10.04
<Grega> pa 12.04 :>
<CrazyLemon> Grega margin call
<Grega> margin call?
<CrazyLemon> margin call
<Grega> wat iz diz?
<CrazyLemon> <marko> CrazyLemon, a je kak dober film :p
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> CrazyLemon: je ali ni?!
<Grega> oooh
<Grega> a da bi?
<CrazyLemon> govori o 12ih urah pred začetkom krize
<CrazyLemon> kako se je vse začelo
<CrazyLemon> posnet po resničnih dogodkih :)
<Grega> bi
<tr43nd> lp
<Kami__> kaj zaj
<Kami__> vceraj je biografija steve jobsa prisla ven, ste ze vsi kupli pa prebrali!?!? :>
<Kami__> aja ni se zgleda, wtf
<Kami__> sem mislo da ta ponedeljek :>
<Kami__> oz ok no, zgleda da digitalna razlicica je ze
<Kami__> papirnih knjih pa vec tak noben ne bere! :P
<Grega> uh... a to je.. knjiga?
<Grega> :>
<Kami__> :>
<Kami__> al pa si kupis audi verzijo
<Kami__> audio*
<Grega> ampak jaz mam raje slike :/
<Kami__> mja, slike so kul
<Kami__> tu not dvomim da jih je kaj sicer :P
<Kami__> ceprav no no
<Kami__> slike steve jobsa nena prevec rad gledam
<Grega> jah
<Grega> saj eno pogledas, pa vse ves
<Kami__> heh
<tr43nd> :)
<Grega> :)
<Kami__> drugace pa no saj knjige so ok vcasih :>
<Kami__> mislim tehnicne
<Kami__> romanov pa tega ne berem :>
<tr43nd> sploh ce so v .pdf
<Grega> cudaka
<Grega> :>
<Kami__> da ne bom si kupo od knutha paperback the arth od compuer programming ko ma 1000 stran
<Kami__> pa te bom z to knjigo natepo :>
<Kami__> mislim saj nima ena, vsi deli skup :>
<Grega> vse se zgodi..
<tr43nd> pa ne natepo...
<tr43nd> daj jo reje preberi
<tr43nd> ")))
<Kami__> prevec hardcore :(
<tr43nd> :|
<Grega> u, nov chrome
<miha> Kami__: enkrat sm to z neta potegnu.. to ni racunalnistvo, to je sama matematka :(
<Kami__> miha: jap, tolko formul :>
<CrazyLemon> Grega 15 ?
<Kami__> mores res hard matematiko obvladat ce hoces kaj odnest od knjige
<Kami__> Grega: eni zivimo na bleeding edge pa smo 15 uporabljali ze kr nekaj casa :>
<Kami__> preden je blo to kul!
<Kami__> :P
<Grega> enim je vseeno
<Grega> :>
<Grega> samo, da so mamile
<Grega> hm, ni mi vsec.. prevec stvari je ze
<Kami> meni je ok
<Grega> oh, pa nov chrome webstore
<Kami> tega pa ne uporabljam :)
<Grega> ne, jaz tud ne.. design me je mikal :>
<Grega> da si ga sposodim
<Kami> 'sposodis'? :>
<Grega> sposodim.. saj njim bi se vedno ostal
<tr43nd> hahaha
<Grega> nek nov design/princip bi moral nastudirat za online shop
<Grega> pa nimam neke brhke ideje
<CrazyLemon> nov princip za online shop?
<CrazyLemon> one item shop...sam en izdelek v trgovini
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> predvsem razmisljam ali naj ta nov shop povezem z obstojecimi in ko stranka odda narocilo, da se kr zapise v njihovem (obstojecem) shopu, ali naj naredim nek vmesnik in locim zadeve
<Grega> to mi je ql na chrome store, da nikol ne prides do konca :)
<Grega> ceprav na tak nacin artiklov ne bi mogo predstavit.. verjetno..
<Kami> odvisno od tega kaj prodajas ja
<Kami> naredi drugace nekaj real time to je zaj in! :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1248-1: KDE-Libs vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1248-1/
<Kami> ne vem npr lahko izdelek pinnas na strani pa ti real time kaze kolko si jih prodal al pa kaj :P
<CrazyLemon> kok je to smiselno ..glede na to da ti tisto blago k si prodal dejansko moraš poslat stranki :D
<CrazyLemon> ergo..veš kok si jih prodal :)
<Grega> v bistvu nekaj podobnega ze imam.. ampak za kupce se gre, kako njim predstavit zadevo
<Kami> ne vem
<Kami> jaz naceloma ko kaj kupujem
<Kami> oz v  95% primerih vem kaj kupujem
<Kami> iscem za izdelek
<Kami> da bi prosto brskal je tak redko
<Kami> samo jaz nicem tipicni consumer :>
<Grega> ja, ampak to verjetno pomeni samo, da mora bit dober search
<Grega> ker ti prides na shop in vpises "dildo"
<Grega> in hoces dildota
<Grega> in te dejansko umetne vagine sploh ne zanimajo..
<Kami> seveda!
<Grega> :)))
<Kami> nocem da mi se polek kaj drugega kaze :>
<Grega> no, pac primer.. saj nic osebnega :>
<Grega> ja, saj
<Kami> kak ma toti shop iskanje sploh
<Kami> mysql myisam full text search uporablja?
<Grega> kateri shop?
<Kami> ta ko ti uporabljas open cart al kaj z
<Kami> e
<Grega> uh.. v bistvu sploh ne vem ce dela :>>
<Grega> (ne, saj dela, ampak nisem nikol posebej casa posvecl)
<Kami> lol, ne ves :>
<Grega> :>
<Grega> nic, prazna baterija
<Grega> lahko noc
<Kami> noc
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-26
<nafisa> kuga je prefork?
<nafisa> Skyx-mobile, dons so ubuntu urice v LJ ... 19h v cezarju na bavarcu
<nafisa> marko, tud ti vabljen
<Skyx-mobile> ajah vala
<Skyx-mobile> eh kdo bo v tem dezju ukol skakov :=)
<nafisa> ej, ti naš čist vedno nek izgovor
<nafisa> prov pussy si
<nafisa> tok da uš vedu
<Skyx-mobile> :D
<nafisa> ljenčina do amena
<nafisa> tak
<nafisa> evo ... Å¡e enga dobila na ubuntu
<nafisa> :)))
<lynxlynxlynx> revček
<nafisa> jebat ga
<nafisa> sem andrejzu oblubla, da bom pridn promovirala, ko ga ne bo
<Kami> Grega: https://github.com/Kami/parallel-django-and-twisted-test-runner
<Pepelka> Kami/parallel-django-and-twisted-test-runner - GitHub
<nafisa> đango đango :D
<Kami> :D
<nafisa> mango mango
<CrazyLemon> ok..wtf
<nafisa> kwa?
<CrazyLemon> chrome 15 se mi je sam zdownloadal ter inštaliral
<nafisa> a ni to lepo?
<Kami> kaj?
<Kami> auto update ma chrome ze looong
<CrazyLemon> Kami v windows OS ja
<Kami> samo restartas mores da dejansko installa
<CrazyLemon> v ubuntu..ne
<Kami> na linuxu pa osx tud
<CrazyLemon> od kje dobi chrome dovoljenja za namestitev?
<Kami> razn ne vem ce si kake posebaj pakete uporabljam
<Kami> well, za windows tud uporabljajo posebno zadevo
<Kami> pa ti v user profile mapo namesto
<Kami> da ne rabim admin pravic
<Kami> za razliko od firefox
<Kami> v os x ma podobno
<CrazyLemon> whereis google-chrome
<CrazyLemon> google-chrome: /usr/bin/google-chrome
<Kami> za linux pa se ne spomnim kam namesti
<Kami> ja, to je lahko symlink samo
<Kami> ko ga je prvic naredil :)
<CrazyLemon> ls -l /usr/bin/google-chrome
<CrazyLemon> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 32 2011-10-21 00:26 /usr/bin/google-chrome -> /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<CrazyLemon> drazen@pingo:~$ ls -l /opt/google/chrome/google-chrome
<CrazyLemon> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1665 2011-10-21 00:26 /opt/google/chrome/google-chrom
<Kami> see :P
<CrazyLemon> i see root :D
<Kami> kaj cela /chrome mapa?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<Kami> hm, pol pa ne vem
<CrazyLemon> not cool google..not cool :D
<Kami> mislim chrome uporabljas
<Kami> ne chromium :P
<Kami> deloma mores vedet v kaj se spuscas :>
<CrazyLemon> ta andrejz je pa tudi talent.. končno se naredi wordpress za pisanje novic..in kaj on naredi?
<CrazyLemon> piše novice v punbb
<Skyx-mobile> to mi je najbolj fascinantno
<Kami> haha :D
<Skyx-mobile> da se kr sam updatejta pa vse pravice ma :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=390a353fb2a61b64&hl=en
<Pepelka> Does Chrome Automatically Update on Ubuntu Linux - Google Chrome Help
<alyosha_web> CrazyLemon: a si tu al nisi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_web nisem
<alyosha_web> ke tip
<alyosha_web> :D
<CrazyLemon> u pi... js pozabu da kmalu gremo
<alyosha_web> ugalvnem čez 30min bodi tu ane
<alyosha_web> vozim jaz danes
<alyosha_web> ze ki je dez:D
<alyosha_web> grem jz
<alyosha_web> c'ya
<CrazyLemon> kak dež ??
<kubanc_> hellow!
<miha> yo
<CrazyMelon> el pe
<CrazyMelon> ta mojca postala prava twiterasica
<alyosha_mobile> ta CrazyMelon
<CrazyMelon> ma stari
<CrazyMelon> je.... fotografinje so mi okupirale studentsko sobo
<CrazyMelon> :(
<alyosha_mobile> ma kko si bogi res
<alyosha_mobile> tam mona reci da se pomaknejoo al pa naj se ti usede u narocje:)
<CrazyMelon> ma strah me je ene z dredi
<CrazyMelon> zgleda hudobna
<CrazyMelon> :/
<alyosha_mobile> hahaha une te razbije ja
<alyosha_mobile> samo sj mas se druge
<alyosha_mobile> zaverglaj gretje na ful da se zacnejo slacit
<alyosha_mobile> pol pa srudent orgy:)
<CrazyMelon> dej ti raje tam poslusaj skrabo
<alyosha_mobile> ma tip je dosadan
<alyosha_mobile> to bos ti meni razlozu na brzino:)
<CrazyMelon> sure
<CrazyMelon> 56
<CrazyMelon> $
<alyosha_mobile> bomo use postelai:)
<CrazyMe65> wlan power!
<alyosha_mobile> lol
<alyosha_mobile> so se tam fotografinje?
<miha> :)
<alyosha_mobile> Ja ja eno dve so praw hude
<marko> pipaaaAAaa
<miha> yo marko kako gre
<marko> CrazyLemon, si tu
<marko> miha kul
<marko> sem naredil danes nalogo
<marko> za P1
<marko> Å¡e prej kot je bla sploh za oddat
<marko> fuck yeah
<miha> marko: car
<miha> marko: si že povedal kiremu sošolcu, da je blo to "trivialno"?
<marko> haha
<marko> nek film bi gledal
<marko> pa ne vem
<marko> kaj
<zdobersek> finding nemo
<zdobersek> power rangers: the last bad guys
<zdobersek> power rangers: some more bad guys that we missed
<zdobersek> power ranges: the vacation
<zdobersek> power rangers: in the red one's bedroom
<marko> fak
<zdobersek> power rangers: college
<marko> glih za mene!
<zdobersek> na IMDBju majo od 3.5 do 5.7
<zdobersek> tak da
<zdobersek>  quality is there
<kubanc> folk a je ze kdo uproabjlaj IP telefonijo?
<nafisa> doma imamo ...
<nafisa> sam redko, da se uporablja
<nafisa> JE Å E KDO, KI BO OKOL 19H SE MOTAL OKOLI LJ? UBUNTU URICE SO DANES
<miha> nafisa: slike!
<nafisa> jebeš slike
<miha> :)
<miha> včas..
<nafisa> ti ljudje so ene navadne lenobe
<CrazyLemon> a je možno vključit v mail za osebo X
<CrazyLemon> mail osebe Y ?
<miha> BCC?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Copy & Paste
<miha> posreduj ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma vem za c/p..
<CrazyLemon> samo ni to to..ampak očitno ne bo druge
<miha> lahk tud shraniš email pa daš priponko?
<CrazyLemon> miha če posredujem potem ni "isti" mail ko dam reply osebi X :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..priponka je tudi ena možnost.. ampak js si bl želim kako funkcijo "Add ..." :D kjer se doda citiram mail osebe Y. :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: no go.
<zdobersek> accept that & move on.
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> zdobersek, :*
<CrazyLemon> ooooh zdobersek :*
<zdobersek> nafisa: CrazyLemon: I reject your kisses and substitute them with my own.
<nafisa> lol
<zdobersek> while it is lolable it is also sad.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pics or it didnt happen
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ti ves, kdo objema Tinkaro Zorec?
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/news/hackers-port-trojan-from-linux-to-os-x/6321013
<Pepelka> Hackers port trojan from Linux to OS X - ZDNet
<nafisa> kako pripravit bivšega, da postane pozoren, kaj pišeš: napišeš sex ... pa takoj vse prebere
<miha> kaj pa na bivših (ženskah) deluje?
<zdobersek> nafisa: ce ne prebere, tud ne bo vedu, zakaj se gre.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek who d fak je tinkara zorec?
<zdobersek> bjonda iz Bepop
<zdobersek> vcasih je na mobitelu v celju delala
<zdobersek> learn your BePop, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ah!
<CrazyLemon> ni slaba..mal nadlezna..but i'd do her..sam zato ker je iz bepop!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ka pa tinkaro?
<miha> :)
<zdobersek> ona mislim, da je celo primorka
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: al pa simona?
<zdobersek> on je bolj macho k tinkara
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej za tinkaro sm govoru!
<CrazyLemon> simon je tak..2 hairy
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pol je bla se ena plavo- & kratkolasa in se ena visja ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si vidu moj mega hud video na g+??
<zdobersek> !g bepop lokomotiva
<Pepelka> Bepop - Lokomotiva Lyrics http://lyrics.iztok.org/lyrics/46744
<CrazyLemon> "moj"
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sem zapazu, nisem se mel cajta pogledat
 * zdobersek je namrec student
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nehi s temi forami! sam nehi!
<CrazyLemon> tkoj pejt prečekirat
<CrazyLemon> pa obvezno glej video
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> NE!
<zdobersek> Predavanja se mi koncajo ob sedmih
<zdobersek> in do takrat ne smem delat oslarij
<zdobersek> cetud sem 4km stran od faksa!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://govori.se/media/photologue/photos/2010-05-26/cache/le22_18_praznik__big.jpg
<marko> CrazyLemon, a gledaš kako dobro serijo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kdo je to?
<zdobersek> marko: power rangers: another day, another bad guy
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek learn your bepop!
<CrazyLemon> marko hung!
<CrazyLemon> oziroma
<CrazyLemon> marko, hung!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa 2 broke girls
<CrazyLemon> pa new girl
<marko> uuu
<marko> 7.4
<marko> od 10
<marko> je bad
<marko> ma koji kurac je z temi showi ko je ful bab notri
<marko> zadnjo leto
<marko> holivud ponorel s tem
<CrazyLemon> babe so in :D
<zdobersek> kva je 'bad'?
<zdobersek> breaking bad?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Ana Praznik
<marko> breaking bad je hud
<zdobersek> to sem mel v mislih za tebe
<marko> čeprav je zadnja sezona bla razočaranje
<marko> CrazyLemon, a gledaš it's always sunny
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHnyW5Fvtvw
<Pepelka> The Change Up - Official Trailer [HD]      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> marko ne :)
<marko> what
<marko> zakaj ne?
<CrazyLemon> niti rules of engagement ne gledam :S
<CrazyLemon> ne vem :)
<marko> to ne poznam
<marko> stari, sunny je kot seinfield na cracku, res mislim
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je tista na sliki :)
<marko> 6 sezona zdej izhaja in je Å¡e vedno top
<marko> pa 9.4 na imdbju držati 6 let ni lahko
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pol pa alenka
<zdobersek> ffs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah..alenka ni kul :D
<miha> pevke so za otroke.. kej takega je boljs http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/druzabna-kronika/jasmina-jamnik-nova-voditeljica-dnevnika/209079
<Pepelka> Jasmina Jamnik, nova voditeljica Dnevnika :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<miha> njam :$
<CrazyLemon> u ja..jasmina je tudi hawt
<miha> mhm
<CrazyLemon> tudi tisti dve novi na 24ur sta fajn :>
<miha> ma 24kur ne maram
<miha> jst za klasiko :)
<marko> fak kake grde küse so to
<marko> jaz res ne vem od kod taki generičen okus za ženske
<marko> kolko jebenega mejk upa
<marko> kak ti je to lahko všeč?
<marko> fak
<miha> marko prov maš
<marko> rad bi nekaj gledal
<marko> pizda
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn9DoxS_nck
<Pepelka> 30 Minutes Or Less - Official Trailer [HD]      - YouTube
<zdobersek> hehe
<zdobersek> je ze zuni?
<zdobersek> dvd?
<CrazyLemon> R5 :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> pa tist zgoraj je tudi zuni :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ka pa 50/50?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 1/1 ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: film 50/50
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek prvič slišim
<CrazyLemon> Cam audio but good picture   za 30min :S
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2011102605702689 internet kriv!
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Ravnateljica: Za nasiljem obra&#269;unavanje prek spleta
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMaJET7mD0M
<Pepelka> &#39;50/50&#39; Trailer      - YouTube
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50/50_(2011_film)
<Pepelka> 50/50 (2011 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: learn your films
<zdobersek1> mater no
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/50/50_(2011_film)
<Pepelka> 50/50 (2011 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek1> internet mi ven mece, ker zgleda ruter vsake 20min vse skensla
<zdobersek1> in 11.10 se ne zmore samodejno nazaj povezat, ampak je trema kernel modul ven vrect pa nazaj not
<lynxlynxlynx> hah
<miha> sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart
<miha> zdobersek1: kriva je enkripcija, če bi mel odprt net bi delal!
<zdobersek1> network-manager restartat ne pomaga
<zdobersek1> treba rmmod & modprobe  ...
<zdobersek1> cem napisat skripto pa vrect link na namizje, da sam dvokliknem ...
<miha> pol mas se hujs tezave kot jst :D
<zdobersek1> miha: v 11.04 dela
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ne!
<zdobersek1> sicer ga isto dol vrze, ampak se poveze nazaj
<CrazyLemon> napiši skripto ki zazna kdaj ti net pade
<zdobersek1> 11.10 not that much
<CrazyLemon> in sama zažene rmmod & modprobe
<CrazyLemon> !
<miha> :D
<zdobersek1> ...
 * CrazyLemon čaka na CHALLENGE ACCEPTED :>
<zdobersek1> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 when you finish your challenge post the script on ubuntu.si :D
<zdobersek1> sam da vprasam - kok bi naredu to zaznavanje najbl simpl?
<CrazyLemon> your challenge..not mine :>
<CrazyLemon> ours*
<zdobersek1> ma network manager kak api v pythonu al moram pingat?
<miha> zdobersek1 CrazyLemon neki takega skripta http://alexsleat.co.uk/2010/11/05/ubuntu-disconnecting-from-wifi-and-failing-to-reconnect/ ?
<miha> :D
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Disconnecting from Wi-Fi and Failing to Reconnect. &laquo; Alex Sleat
<zdobersek1> CHALLENGE COMPLETED
<CrazyLemon> prasec ! :>
<zdobersek1> ... so soon.
<zdobersek1> lahk pa grem kernel skompajlat, da vidim, ce je tezav ze konc.
<zdobersek1> sem na stacionarcu na novo dal 11.04
<nafisa> še zadnji poziv ... kdor je v bližini lj ...
<zdobersek1> pa vse .* config mape zbrisu na /home particiji
<nafisa> dons ubuntu urice
<zdobersek1> in dela k urca
<nafisa> 19h
<nafisa> cezar pri borzi
<nafisa> cya
<nafisa> marko, ti se pa pejdi solit :P
<zdobersek1> celo fedoro sem mel ze gor instalirano
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 !
<CrazyLemon> video prečekiraj!
<zdobersek1> aja!
<zdobersek1> kak beden video ...
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: want me 3 minutes back.
<marko> zdobersek1, kaj boš z fedoro
<marko> yum je počasen
<zdobersek1> napram ubuntuju je stvar zelo nespolirana
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ti si bedn!
<marko> nafisa, a maš kaj kruha
<nafisa> tud če
<nafisa> :P
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: nisem!
<marko> a bi lohk posharala :P
<nafisa> 2 koščka starga kruha umam
<marko> omg
<nafisa> ne, ne bom ... ker nečeš it z mano
<nafisa> :P
<miha> :))
<nafisa> ugašam komp ...
<nafisa> cya
<marko> spipalo se mi bo
<miha> :)
<nafisa> marko me ne jebe
<nafisa> trkam, pa se gluhega dela
<nafisa> odem ja sad ...
<miha> :D
<nafisa> aleluja
<nafisa> ratal se mi je povezat
<per0> ma kdo kaj iskušen z ubuntu one?
<nafisa> mislim ... počaka 3 minute pa gre dol
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ej, kako spremenim geslo za zbirko ključev?
<Grega> sistem -> gesla in sifrirni kljuci
<Grega> desni klik na gesla, spremeni geslo
<nafisa> hvala, Grega
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kaj je to za en link hjpttp://...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kak link ? kaj te mede :)
<nafisa> Topic for #ubuntu-si is: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost |  Pogosta vprašanja -> hjpttp://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/
<Pepelka> 302 Found
<Grega> cist v redu je!
<CrazyLemon> men je tudi kul
<nafisa>  hjpttp://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/  ???
<Grega> a ne poznas protokola hjptt??
<Grega> p
<nafisa> očitno ga xchat ne
<CrazyLemon> ja.. hjpttp je nov protokol..hyperjavatext transfer protocol
<nafisa> jst pa tut ne
<CrazyLemon> eh
<CrazyLemon> če maš star xchat
<CrazyLemon> pa verjetno tudi browser je zastarel
<CrazyLemon> firefox beta ga podpira (8.0)
<nafisa> js sem zastarela
<CrazyLemon> pa chrome 16 (kar je tudi beta)
<nafisa> js nimam ne ff8 ne chromiuma 16
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš
<nafisa> c14 mam
<nafisa> pa ff5 al kolk že
<CrazyLemon> omg
<CrazyLemon> res si  zastarela
<Grega> ne vem, ce je to to
<Grega> a mas intelov procesor?
<nafisa> ne ff7 mam
<Grega> uh, nimam odgovora :>>>
<nafisa> ja, atoma mam
<Grega> aha
<Grega> hm
<nafisa> Naslova ni mogoče odpreti, ker protokol hjpttp ni povezan z nobenim programom
<CrazyLemon> sej
<CrazyLemon> zastarel ff maš
<CrazyLemon> dej 8.0 dol
<CrazyLemon> ta ga podpira
<Grega> pa amdjev procesor rabis
<CrazyLemon> a intel Å¡e ne podpira te tehnologije?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da sandy bridge procesorji
<CrazyLemon> že podpirajo
<Grega> ce ma atoma
<CrazyLemon> aja..old :S
<nafisa> ja, js nimam dnarja za ne vem kake fensi Å¡mensi novotarije
<CrazyLemon> Grega a zato ti želiš kupit tanov MBP?
<Grega> tako
<Grega> da bom koncno lahko pogosta vprasanja prebral
<Grega> ker jih mam tolk..
<CrazyLemon> verjamem ja
<Grumpek> xD
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi zato zamenjal PC
 * CrazyLemon is on AMD now
<Grega> pa se mas kaksno vprasanje?
<Grumpek> men na armu dela :P
<CrazyLemon> Grega ma odkar sem na AMDju..niti eno
<Grega> zakon
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek lies!
<Grumpek> ce je A5... ima da dela lej
<Grumpek> to je top of the top
<CrazyLemon> aja..če je pa A5 pol pa se opravičujem
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol..neumn pajek..padu z  zida haha :D
<Grumpek> lol :D
<Grumpek> tale bukva od steva je pa kr zanimiva zadeva :)
<Grumpek> mislim, da jo bom prebral do konca
<nafisa> 116 MB velik zip od kopije stvari na FB ...
<Grega> lol, moj pa 0mb :)
<nafisa> ja, si shranla ... da vidmo, če jim bo ratal skrešat kak server od FB
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Grega> :)
<Grega> torej, ce jim slucajno uspe
<Grega> da lahko nazaj posles podatke fb-ju?
<Grega> :))))))))
<nafisa> ja, baje da lahko pol nazaj naložiš, ja
<nafisa> sam kako, to pa ne vem
<nafisa> se nisem poglobila
<nafisa> meni je važno, da mam slike dol
<nafisa> tona rož
<nafisa> :D
<Grega> nic ne skrbi
<Grega> ves, da si je mark posebej shranil tvoje slike
<nafisa> valda
<nafisa> veš, ku so mi jih brisal iz tadruzga računa :D
<nafisa> sem dala gor oblečeno žensko
<nafisa> pač japanese bondage al kako se že napiše ... umetnost total
<nafisa> pa so mi dal, da nasilja ne prenašajo
<nafisa> :D
<Kami> what's up
<CrazyLemon> hjpttp
<CrazyLemon> literally :>
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> joj, dražen, česa vsega ti ne najdeš na youtubu
<CrazyLemon> a je hud video ane?????'
<nafisa> ah, niti ne
<nafisa> kako tuki pol fisting delaš?
<CrazyLemon> you suck
<CrazyLemon> jebote fisting
<nafisa> ja kaj?
<frojnd> Hellow
<nafisa> oj, frojnd
<frojnd> Mogoče kdo ve, če je tisto kaj res. 1x sem zasledil, da je orto u nulo klici x2 se prav 2000 minut
<frojnd> in da je podatkov x2 torej 200MB
<CrazyLemon> ja
<frojnd> a to tudi za stsare naročnike?
<frojnd> al sam za nove?
<nafisa> ja, do konca leta?
<CrazyLemon> poglej na www.orto.si ? :)
<nafisa> če na novo paket vzameš
<nafisa> al kako že
<CrazyLemon> verjetno za nove ter stare če podaljšajo :)
<frojnd> ja kaj pa eni ko mam Å¡e 12 mesecev pogodbo
<frojnd> ne pademo v to?
<frojnd> :)
<frojnd> Vprašam ravno zarad tega, ker ni čisto jasno.
<CrazyLemon> verjetno ne :)
<frojnd> No lepo, ker sem že skoraj nastavu v watchdogu na 200mb..
<nafisa> http://www.orto.si/x2/
<frojnd> oz sm
<Pepelka> VSEX2 &raquo; Orto
<frojnd> pa nisem presegu
<zdobersek> VSEX2, tudi cena!
<frojnd> bljeh
<CrazyLemon> kaj se sekiraš z 200mb
<CrazyLemon> pridi na tušmobil..kle mamo 1gb ! :>
<frojnd> 100 al pa 200 je glih 100% razlike :P
<frojnd> CrazyLemon: prepozn
<zdobersek> pridi na mobitel, ker 100mb je dovolj!
<frojnd> bi mogu plačat kazenske pike
<frojnd> lol @ zdobersek's comment lolol
<frojnd> jaz sm biu prej pr t-2
<zdobersek> frojnd: sarkazem pa to (priznam, da ne dovolj jasno izrazen)
<frojnd> sej jaz pa se smejem na sarkazem (prizna, da se ne dovolj jasno :P)
<frojnd> no in jim niso sms ji delal
<frojnd> in sm Å¡u na simobil
<frojnd> pa jim tle tut drka
<zdobersek> in potem jst failam!
<frojnd> predsvem iz tujine..
<zdobersek> nic fantje & dekle, lahko noc.
<frojnd> fajn spi
<nafisa> o, žan se je tut name spomnu ... pa mi ni vrgu pod fante :)
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je mislu na sašo :p
<nafisa> sej saša ni logirana gor
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa on ve! sej je Å¡e mlad!
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a nisi bila na uricah?
<nafisa> sem bla
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> tiho baba!
 * nafisa lopne CrazyLemon -a po glavi z zvezkom
 * sasa84 lopne CrazyLemon z valarjem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vzburjat nafisa z valarjem ..mislim..tudi ti si :/
<nafisa> nad saško se ne boš dru!
<sasa84> ja, hu d fak ju tink ju ar?!
<sasa84> dount mes vit grlz krejzilemon
<CrazyLemon> tiho babe..da nau Å¡iba pela
 * nafisa padla s stola od smeha
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, teb je prevelik strošek, da bi me pršu s šibo ...
<CrazyLemon> kdo je reku da bi js?
<CrazyLemon> i've got connections!
<Grega> jaz sem njegov siba-man
<sasa84> ma glavn d mam jst nove gležnarčke :P
<CrazyLemon> grandma shoes..so not sexy :S
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> ja kaj pa veš kakšni so :P
<nafisa> Grega, haha
<nafisa> to bi rada vidla!
<nafisa> fak
<nafisa> muahahahaha
<Grega> :S
<Grega> u ok?
<nafisa> ti pa Å¡iba man D:
<sasa84> looooooooooool
<sasa84> grega=Å¡iba-man?
<sasa84> ojoj, zlorabla sem znak = LOL
<CrazyLemon> zlorabla sem znak = ZSZ
<Grega> zlorabla si moja custva!!!!
<Grega> boli jo k.. brez odgovora
<sasa84> kva zdej, koga je za pretepst... dejte se hitr v vrsto posravt, k nimam časa :P
<sasa84> postavt*
<CrazyLemon> posrat?
<CrazyLemon> *
<zgaga> :D
<nafisa> http://24ur.com/novice/volitve/gledam-hrenovko-jo-sanjam-nato-pa-se-jem.html
<Pepelka> 'Gledam hrenovko, jo sanjam, nato pa Å¡e jem' - 24ur.com
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<sasa84> ampak dej d boš tko kaku, d bo naravnost!!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti kakaš tudi nenaravnost??? WTF
<sasa84> ja, jst lohk tud u krogec :P
<sasa84> al pa delam piramide in take fore
<CrazyLemon> mah še si začetnica
<sasa84> no shit with me :P
<CrazyLemon> js delam že paralelepipede in podobno
<sasa84> ma jst pa tko... ni mi več pomemban tehnika, ampak lepota, ki se skriva za tem :P
<nafisa> pa 4. dimenzija
<nafisa> smrad
<sasa84> nafisa, ti si prava metafizičarka :P
<sasa84> vidš stvari, ki grejo preko
<sasa84> :P
<nafisa> sej verjamem, da tvoja zadnjica drugače gola čist lepo izgleda ..
<sasa84> to pa kr verjem ;)
<nafisa> kaj, a sem takrat tok očitno buljila v tvojo rit al kaj?
<nafisa> da verjameš? :D
<sasa84> u joške še bl :P
<nafisa> dobr, da poveš
<nafisa> pišuka, se morm odvadit tega
<nafisa> lani poleti sem po pločniku za eno jezik vlekla
<Grega> http://webapps.si/1.png
<Grega> http://webapps.si/2.png
<CrazyLemon> no ja!
<Grega> ? :)
<CrazyLemon> no ja :)
<CrazyLemon> ni..waw :D
<Grega> ah, tebi itak nic ni waw :)
<CrazyLemon> ah je je :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ne moreš reč da je tole waw no :)
<CrazyLemon> simple stran je..to je pa tudi to :)
<Grega> ubuntu.si je waw, a? :)
<CrazyLemon> verjamem da jo boš izboljšal :)
<CrazyLemon> ne.. :)
<CrazyLemon> barva stare strani ubuntu.si so mi bile dost bolše kot trenutna :)
<Grega> aja, tocno.. ti nisi nikol z nicim zadovoljen :P
<CrazyLemon> seveda sem :D
<Grega> z mamo? :>
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Grega če že želiš da bo vse tak..bl sivo.. ti predlagam da mal prečekiraš kak ma google zdej gmail pa gdocs pa te scene
<CrazyLemon> okvirje, gumbe etc... mogoče ti bo kaj všeč :)
<tr43nd> lp
<Grega> hmz
<CrazyLemon> pa ne tastar look gmaila
<CrazyLemon> ampak tanov :D
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd saša te je prej iskala
<tr43nd> :)
<tr43nd> hm, zgleda da me ni nasla..
<tr43nd> dezuje, mam probleme z sigmalom
<tr43nd> *signalom
<sasa84> nč, spat grem :)
<tr43nd> lahko noc
<tr43nd> ;00
<sasa84> v glavnem...pridni bodte ;)
<sasa84> hm, al čm it še na čik? :P
<tr43nd> ja
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> jp, še na čik :P se mal kasnej poslovim od vas :P
<sasa84> no, zdj pa gremo lohk spat ;
<l0wkey> morgen!
<sasa84> nočko fantički in deklič :D
<sasa84> oo l0wkey :)
<l0wkey> eni gredo ze spat?
<tr43nd> :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> sj vem...partibrejkrka sm :P
<l0wkey> sasa84, ja, sam res ..
<l0wkey> ne mores no ..
<l0wkey> zdaj bo sele zabavno, ko gre raja spat
<l0wkey> :)
<sasa84> uf, kaj bomo pa počel? :P
<l0wkey> sasa84, kar se nam bo dal ..
<sasa84> jst bi kej kompajlala :P
<l0wkey> sasa84, hardcore!!
<sasa84> the 'kompajlala'
<sasa84> o ja!
<tr43nd> :)))
<l0wkey> sasa84, jah lahko si vzames izziv pa GNU/Hurd na roke skompajlas .. pa upas, da dela :)
<l0wkey> ceprav those compling days are almost over
<tr43nd> you cannot lose, if you not play
<l0wkey> true
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> nč, pridni bodte ;)
<l0wkey> sasa84, k da nismo vedno?
<sasa84> jah...kaj vem...
<l0wkey> ma kurc prav mas .. we aren't
<tr43nd> a ne bos povedala?
<sasa84> l0wkey, that's the spirit!
<sasa84> nočkoooooooooooo
 * sasa84 pomaha kt jovanka
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-27
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<nafisa> http://www.interviewstreet.com/recruit/test/start/4e14032d4e529/551bec3dca134c65d301302d76d84560/
<Pepelka> Interviewstreet - Facebook hiring sample test
<lynxlynxlynx> danes ob 1400 bo tista naša zajebancija: ekomp3.ebm.si
<alyosha_sql> di si Å¡ime
<alyosha_sql> CrazyLemon povej ti meni
<alyosha_sql> pri DN za arihitekturo
<alyosha_sql> sem nalogo anredu
<alyosha_sql> samo neki ne Å¡tekam Å¡e
<alyosha_sql>  Izpišite ustrezen strojni ukaz (32 – bitno število v šestnajstiški obliki).
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql ma bravo!
<alyosha_sql> kaj naj bi to blo?
<alyosha_sql> ustrezen strojni ukaz??
<CrazyLemon> kako naj js vem če ne vem niti o čem je naloga :)
<CrazyLemon> prašaj na učilnici pa je
<alyosha_sql> ma rešiteve vem:D
<alyosha_sql> samo nevem kako prit do nje
<alyosha_sql> ta strojni ukaz nwem kje naj bi se vidlo
<alyosha_sql> nalga je nič
<CrazyLemon> glej kaj je zapisano v ramu :)
<alyosha_sql> pač izpiši
<alyosha_sql> samo kje
<alyosha_sql> u kateri vrsti?
<CrazyLemon> kako za vraga naj js vem ? :)
<alyosha_sql> pa ti si to naredu ze ta predemt:D
<alyosha_sql> moraš da veš
<alyosha_sql> spowni me danes da ti pokazem to
<alyosha_sql> kdaj startamo
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> lol..ja..par let nazaj..  zdej ne vem če bi lahko karkoli se spomnu iz assemblerja :)
<CrazyLemon> 15:30
<alyosha_sql> sj bos widu je nic od naloge
<alyosha_sql> owke
<alyosha_sql> vozim jz
<alyosha_sql> dj jz mroam rebootat
<alyosha_sql> ki tej wini sux
<alyosha_sql> brb
<alyosha_sql> o ja
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> kako ti voziš
<CrazyLemon> kaj nisi ti včerja vozu?
<alyosha_sql> nisem jz
<alyosha_sql> ti si učiraj
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> weirdo kaj nisi bil zraven:D
<alyosha_sql> ti si prejsnji teden vec vozu
<alyosha_sql> danes jz
<alyosha_sql> bos ze ju3 ti:D
<CrazyLemon> ne..boš jutri ti
<alyosha_sql> ke tip
<alyosha_sql> ugalvnem
<alyosha_sql> una tvoja while switch me jebe Å¡e vedno
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> sem popravu neki
<alyosha_sql> samo Å¡e vedno ne gre tko kot bi moglo it
<alyosha_sql> jebemga
<CrazyLemon> sej bomo danes to rešli
<CrazyLemon> bom js vzel laptop v moje roke
<CrazyLemon> pa boš vidu da bo workalo vse
<CrazyLemon> :P
<alyosha_sql> hehe
<alyosha_sql> ma jebe me pol da drugo uprasanje nalozi
<alyosha_sql> prvega nalozi
<alyosha_sql> ce prevec al premalo uenses
<alyosha_sql> se ponavlja
<alyosha_sql> u nedogled
<alyosha_sql> in pol ko das prav
<alyosha_sql> skoči na konec
<alyosha_sql> namesto na drugo uprasanje
<alyosha_sql> mogu bi meki dat umes Å¡e
<alyosha_sql> zdj mam pač
<alyosha_sql> vnesi text
<alyosha_sql> while pogoj
<alyosha_sql> vnesi text
<alyosha_sql> in pol za naslednjo
<alyosha_sql> bi mogu neki nardit
<alyosha_sql> ker čene kr konča
<alyosha_sql> jebemga u usta
<nafisa> alyosha_sql, nisem vedela, da imaš v sebi tudi homosexualna nagnjenja
<alyosha_sql> sj ne jebem crazyja u usta ampak program
<alyosha_sql> ki se klice domaca naloga
<alyosha_sql> tko dabi mogu rect
<alyosha_sql> jebemjo u usta
<alyosha_sql> sory
<nafisa> haha :D
<Felix_9000> o fuj :P
<marko_> alyosha_sql, a si tu? Jaz mam problem v winIDEA da mi ne naloada debugerja al tisti kuraf
<marko_> preko wine-ta
<marko_> a tebi dela brez problema vse?
<marko_> Error [PM9]: Output file sample.elf (Dir:Z:\home\marko\Prejeto\Debug\) was not generated. (doesn't exist)
<marko_> 0 Error(s)  0 Warning(s)
<marko_> Process terminated.
<alyosha_sql> sekunda
<marko_> veš, ko daš build all
<marko_> pa hočeš downloadat
<marko_> tisto ne gre
<marko_> :s
<marko_> fak no
<marko_> ker nisem v Å¡oli do konca naredil to nalogo
<marko_> pa jo zdaj hočem
<marko_> pizda
<marko_> alyosha_sql, ?:D
<nafisa> njegova sekunda traja eno uro, marko_
<nafisa> ko sem bil mlad, sem bil trapast ... zdaj, ko sem star, sem Å¡e bolj
<marko_> ful sem depresiven zdaj
<marko_> res
<marko_> celi čas sem študiral
<marko_> ka bom zdaj to v 10 minutah naredil
<marko_> in pol ono, pol fraj tisto
<marko_> vse lepp
<marko_> zdaj pa to
<nafisa> dej si adija smolarja na youtube playlist ...
<marko_> nej gre v kurac vse
<nafisa> boš bolš vole
<marko_> KOJI KURAC SPLOH UPORABLJAMO WINIDEA?
<marko_> faking ni mi jasno
<nafisa> la la la la la la la
<marko_> pri vseh drugih predmetih hvalijo LInux
<nafisa> ej, tut js ne vem
<marko_> pa vsi ga imajo, profesorji in asistenti
<marko_> pol pa tukaj
<marko_> pizda jim je materna pofukana
<marko_> nek win32 program
<nafisa> no no ...
<marko_> in pol se znajdi na linuxu
<nafisa> kaj je z vsemi dons
<marko_> delaj s programom ki preko wineta dela naspol
<marko_> ma dej ubil bom nekoga
<marko_> veš kolko nalog mam pa vsega
<nafisa> vsi bi nekam tiče tiščali pa ne vem kaj vse
<marko_> ma fak of
<marko_> in že je četrek
<marko_> kaj si nor...
<marko_> eh
<nafisa> greš na čik?
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlBiLNN1NhQ
<Pepelka> Always Look On The Bright Side of Life      - YouTube
<marko_> ne
<marko_> in pol grem na fejsbuk pa vidim impericon.com ki bi naj promoviral underground bande in pol vidim da so Terror (ki so res legendarna old sql hardcore grupa, ki seka že par dolgih let) kako so naredili faking ročne ure
<marko_> kam gre ta svet
<marko_> in zdaj se to prodaja
<marko_> terror - keepers of the faith ročne ure
<marko_> koji kurac je narobe s folkom
<marko_> alyosha_sql, ping :(
<alyosha_sql> marko_ ewo se malo:D sem na tel.
<marko_> lahko mi kar tak pomagaš
<marko_> Napišite zaporedje ukazov v zbirniku za procesor ARM, ki vrednost 32-bitne spremenljivke STEV1 prepiše v 32-bitno spremenljivko STEV2.
<marko_> posredno preko PC onega števca veš
<marko_> a je to pol tak
<marko_> da daš adr r1, spremenljivka1 in pol jo prepišem tak sdr r1, spremenljivka2?
<marko_> pred tem jih seveda deklariram
<marko_>  sprem1: .word 0x12345678
<marko_>   sprem2: .word
<alyosha_sql> ewo
<alyosha_sql> :D
<marko_> preberi:D
<alyosha_sql> uff
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> uglavnem
<alyosha_sql> katero nalogo delas zdj
<alyosha_sql> 1 2 al 3?
<alyosha_sql> al use 3?:D
<alyosha_sql> mm deklariraš sprem2: .space 4 (32bit) .space 2 (16bit) in .space1(8bit)
<alyosha_sql> odl pa pol kopiras
<marko_> tretjo
<marko_> zdaj delam tretjo nalogo
<marko_> a vi mate iste naloge?:D
<alyosha_sql> iste ja
<alyosha_sql> uglavnem
<marko_> kwa?
<marko_> mi nismo tak deklarirali
<marko_> zakaj dam ta space?
<marko_> kaj to naredi?:D
<alyosha_sql> ker je prazna spremenljivka
<alyosha_sql> in ji kao rezerviraš prostor
<alyosha_sql> neki takega
<marko_> aha
<alyosha_sql> sj nisem 100% da je prav to :D
<marko_> jao
<marko_> PA DEJ
<marko_> :(
<alyosha_sql> uglavnem pol spodaj pa ni tko tezko ne
<alyosha_sql> mas
<marko_> a jaz nisem mel prav tisto?
<alyosha_sql> ja pomoje ne
<alyosha_sql> mozno pa tudi
<alyosha_sql> da deklariras lahko
<alyosha_sql> z .word
<alyosha_sql> za 32bit
<marko_> lahko
<marko_> ja
<marko_> to sem 100%
<alyosha_sql> za 16 je hword
<marko_> ker mi je v šoli delalo samo nisem do konca naredil in sem hotel od začetka doma
<marko_>   sprem1: .word 0x12345678
<marko_>   sprem2: .word
<marko_>   sprem3: .byte 182
<marko_>   sprem4: .byte
<alyosha_sql> in za 8 je byte
<marko_>           .align
<marko_>   sprem5: .hword 0xF123
<marko_>   sprem6: .hword
<marko_>          
<marko_>          
<alyosha_sql> tako
<marko_>           .align
<marko_>           .global __start
<marko_> __start:
<marko_> @posredno preko PC
<marko_>           adr r1, sprem1
<marko_>           sdr r1, sprem2
<marko_>           adr r1, sprem3
<marko_>           sdr r1, sprem4
<marko_>           adr r1, sprem5
<marko_>           sdr r1, sprem6
<marko_> to mam jaz zdaj
<marko_> deklarirane zasedene in proste spremenljivke
<marko_> no in zdaj posredno preko pc to ni prav?
<marko_> prvo dam v register1 vrednost iz sprem1
<marko_> pol pa sejvam iz registrra 1 v spremen2
<marko_> ane?
<alyosha_sql> tako
<marko_> tako je prek PC
<marko_> torej mam prav to?
<alyosha_sql> to tu zgleda prav ja
<marko_> samo ni za 8 bitne in 16 bitne nekako drugače
<marko_> recimo adrb
<marko_> al adrh
<marko_> al nekaj
<alyosha_sql> aja
<alyosha_sql> je ja
<marko_> al je adr za vse?
<marko_> kako pa je?:D
<alyosha_sql> sdrH sdrB
<alyosha_sql> z malimi seveda
<marko_> si ziher?:p
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> 100%
<marko_> kaj pa adr ne trebam spreminjat?
<alyosha_sql> ce mas wordh je sdrh
<alyosha_sql> adr je vedno isto
<marko_> kul tenks
<marko_> kaj pa
<marko_> posredno prek onega baznega registra
<marko_> r0
<marko_> to veš?
<alyosha_sql> byte pa je sdrb
<alyosha_sql> ja isto tko
<alyosha_sql> deklarirano je use isto
<alyosha_sql> pol mas pa
<alyosha_sql> caki da pogledam tocno:d
<alyosha_sql> adr r0, stev1
<alyosha_sql>           ldrh r1, [r0]
<alyosha_sql>           adr r0, stev2
<alyosha_sql>           strh r1, [r0]
<marko_> @posredno preko r0
<marko_>           adr r0, sprem1
<marko_>           ldr r1, [r0]
<marko_>           sdr r1, sprem2
<marko_> aja
<marko_> wtfff
<alyosha_sql> to je za 16bit
<marko_> samo čakaj
<marko_> a ni obratno
<marko_> da je prej
<marko_> adr r0, stev2
<marko_> ldrh r1, [r0]
<alyosha_sql> ja jz sem tudi tko mislu
<alyosha_sql> samo baje da ne
<alyosha_sql> nwem
<marko_> aja?
<marko_> čudno
<alyosha_sql> nwem nwem
<alyosha_sql> to sem neki na forumu najdu
<alyosha_sql> od lani ko so delali
<alyosha_sql> so meli identično nalogo:d
<marko_> mislim, da je napaka
<marko_> bom povprašal
<alyosha_sql> ker meni dela
<alyosha_sql> sem ga naredu
<marko_> aja
<alyosha_sql> sem ga zalawfal
<alyosha_sql> in je delal
<marko_> no kako ti winidea laufa preko wine?
<alyosha_sql> ni blo nobenih errorjev
<marko_> a ti vedno restoraš on workspace
<marko_> ?
<alyosha_sql> prek wine nevem:D mam dualboot tko da rebootam ko rabim
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/BRKnbhNzB-8
<Pepelka> ADI SMOLAR jaz bi te      - YouTube
<alyosha_sql> sj nwem
<alyosha_sql> mi mamo Å¡e u petek vaje
<alyosha_sql> bom prašal če štima
<alyosha_sql> to tko kot sem jz naredu
<alyosha_sql> povej ti meni pri prvi nalogi ko maš kao zapiši strojni ukaz 16iško?
<alyosha_sql> kje to vidim??
<marko_> @posredno preko r0
<marko_>           adr r0, sprem1
<marko_>           ldr r1, [r0]
<marko_>           sdr r1, sprem2
<marko_> ej
<marko_> ups
<marko_> @PRVA
<marko_>           .text
<marko_>           
<marko_>           .align
<marko_>           .global __start
<marko_> __start:
<marko_>           mov r1, #128
<marko_>       
<marko_> @strojna koda: 0xE3A01080
<marko_> @R15 je 00000020
<marko_> @R1 je 0000080
<marko_> __end:    b __end
<marko_> to je prva
<marko_> strojno kodo pol vidiš tam
<marko_> na desni strani ko ti kaže pomnilnik
<alyosha_sql> samo jz mam r1 80 r15 30
<alyosha_sql> al 34 celo
<alyosha_sql> ja ma kje v kateri vrsti je strojna??
<alyosha_sql> to mi ni jasno
<marko_> ne vem, to smo mi na vajah naredili
<alyosha_sql> :D
<marko_> če ta tip tak monotono razlaga
<alyosha_sql> sj mi bomo ju3
<marko_> pa kot, da sam ne bi vedel točno
<alyosha_sql> hahaha
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> nic moram Å¡ibat
<marko_> res
<marko_> :D
<alyosha_sql> bbl
<marko_> ajde
<CrazyLemon> <marko_> @strojna koda: 0xE3A01080
<CrazyLemon> <alyosha_sql> ja ma kje v kateri vrsti je strojna??
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<marko_> .text
<marko_>           
<marko_>   sprem1: .word 0x12345678
<marko_>   sprem2: .word
<marko_>   sprem3: .byte 182
<marko_>   sprem4: .byte
<marko_>           .align
<marko_>   sprem5: .hword 0xF123
<marko_>   sprem6: .hword
<marko_>          
<marko_>          
<marko_>           .align
<marko_>           .global __start
<marko_> __start:
<marko_> @posredno preko PC
<marko_>           adr r1, sprem1
<marko_>           sdr r1, sprem2
<marko_>           adr r1, sprem3
<marko_>           sdrb r1, sprem4
<marko_>           adr r1, sprem5
<marko_>           sdrh r1, sprem6
<marko_> @posredno preko r0
<marko_>           adr r0, sprem1
<marko_>           ldr r1, [r0]
<marko_>           adr r0, sprem2
<marko_>           sdr r1, [r0]
<marko_>           adr r0, sprem3
<marko_>           ldrb r1, [r0]
<marko_>           adr r0, sprem4
<marko_>           sdrb  r1, [r0]
<marko_>           adr r0, sprem5
<marko_>           ldrh r1, [r0]
<marko_>           adr r0, sprem6
<marko_>           sdrh r1, [r0]
<marko_>           
<marko_>           
<marko_>           
<marko_> __end:    b __end
<marko_> sorry za flood :p
<marko_> mislim, da je to to
<marko_> prek pc in preko registra r0
<marko_> ne morem stestirat
<marko_> ampak me boli kurac
<marko_> nafisa, a greš na čik?:D
<nafisa> ja, pridem, marko_
<marko_> okej
<Jorky> Helou
<Jorky> Neki me zanima
<napsy> lp
<Jorky> probal sem zadnji ubuntu x64 (z Unitiyem). Moja strojna oprema je: Intel 2Ghz x2 proc, 4Gb 6xx Rama, Intel Gma3100 grafa in 250Gb Sata WD disk. Sistem mi je delu precej počas, parkrat pa mi je celo zaštekal. Zdej me pa zanima a je to že po defoltu da tanov Ubuntu dela počasi al sem jaz kaj narobe inštaliral oz nastavu?
<Jorky> Pa ko mi je zaštekal sistem niti nisem mogu nič, nobenga erorja. Vse kar sem lahko naredu je blo hard reset
<Jorky> Mogoče na hitrost vpliva hitrost diska?
<Jorky> al pa je očitno ubuntu ratal tolk zanič
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> po defaultu dela počasi ja :D
<CrazyLemon> uh..fglrx update je na voljo..this should be a fun ride :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: nov catalyst?
<CrazyLemon> napsy iz ubuntu repozitorija je
<CrazyLemon> tko da..ne ni nov :D
<napsy> ah, sm mislu da je prsu
<napsy> baj da bojo pofixal da bo delu z gnome-shell
<CrazyLemon> sm probal najnovejšega...par tednov nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ja..ta je že releasean
<CrazyLemon> že nekaj časa nazaj
<CrazyLemon> Preparing to replace fglrx 2:8.881-0ubuntu4 (using .../fglrx_2%3a8.881-0ubuntu4.1_amd64.deb) ...
<nafisa> melona
<nafisa> a s na faxu?
<CrazyMelon> sem
<CrazyMelon> zakaj..a rabis aljoso????
<zgaga> http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/09/windows-8-secure-boot-will-complicate-linux-installs.ars
<Pepelka> Windows 8 secure boot could complicate Linux installs
<marko_> joj joj joj
<marko_> o moj bog
<marko_> jaz te matematike nič ne razumem
<marko_> o fak
<Grega> haha
<Grega> welcome! :)
<marko_> a mi lahko kdo pove kako se izračuna vektorski produkt (0,0,-1)x(2,4,0)
<marko_> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> giyf
<zgaga> http://www.algebralab.org/lessons/lesson.aspx?file=Trigonometry_TrigVectorCross.xml
<Pepelka> Vector Cross Products
<zgaga> tule je se bolj natancno:   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cross_product
<Pepelka> Cross product - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<lynxlynxlynx> That should say "when I" not "Gehenna" by the way, finger trouble! <-- wtf, kakšne autocorrect-e delajo danes :S
<Grega> haha, marko_, a si prisegel danes, da bos pridno studiral vsaj 17let in da ne bos razbil parlamenta, razen ce bodo demonstracije? :>
<miha> :D
<miha> oh ja ta android.. zdj smo up-to-date z errorji :D
<miha> nekak ne testira dobr google tega predn vn vrže:D
<sajkec> miha: keri errorji?
<miha> sajkec: sesuje se market ob določenih aplikacijah ko downloadaš http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=20916
<Pepelka> Issue 20916 -  android -  Google Market program is crashed during app installation -  Android - An Open Handset Alliance Project - Google Project Hosting
<miha> drugač pa dela boljš kot prej.. še mal pa bo vredu celo :D
<miha> sj drugo pa supr dela, sam ta android market je čudn :D
<sajkec> kero verzijo mas?
<sajkec> mislm androida
<miha> 3.2.nekaj :D
<sajkec> 3.2 , to maš tableta?
<miha> ja
<sajkec> aha
<sajkec> nevem, men se je dozdej mogoce 3 usul v dveh letih
<miha> na telefonu (2.2.1) dela vse ok, tle na tablici pa Å¡e mal zeza
<sajkec> sam nimam tablice
<miha> jst pred kratkim to nabavu
<lynxlynxlynx> hah, Mateja Softic
<lynxlynxlynx> bogi sinovi
<zdobersek> sej bo en Hardko
<nafi2> jao, telefon ... pod narobe twitter neki objavla :D
<miha> sam bi blo kul Mateja Softic @ Microsoft Slovenija
<nafi2> oj, mihA
<zdobersek> mogoc se se poroci in prevzame se od moza priimek
<miha> o nafisa2
<nafi2> tud vseen, ce bi bla v sobi ... mislim ...
<marko_> Skyx-mobile, a tk
<marko_> Skyx-mobile, a ti jutri greš na vaje?
<miha> http://idle.slashdot.org/story/11/10/27/1556248/avira-anti-virus-detects-itself lol
<Pepelka> Avira Anti-Virus Detects Itself - Slashdot
<nafi2> skyju se ne da it na vaje :P
<miha>  http://rt.com/usa/news/tsa-agent-suspended-note-941/
<Pepelka> TSA agent suspended over vibrator &mdash; RT
<CrazyLemon> image from ceneje.si ?
<CrazyLemon> wtf?
<miha> hehe
<miha> ti pa opaziš
<CrazyLemon> doh! :D
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..jill is good lookin' :>
<miha> jill?
<CrazyLemon> ja..punca z vibratorjem :D
<miha> feministka?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<miha> slike?
<CrazyLemon> twitter -> blog -> about jill
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> lezba?
<CrazyLemon> ne..zakaj bi lesba uporabljala umetnega tiča...that doesnt make sense!
<CrazyLemon> </troll>
<miha> zakaj bi taka ne-lezba rabla umetnega tiča? makes no sense :D
<miha> pa še piše: feministka ..pravnica
<zdobersek> zakaj se je sploh treba pogovarjat o takih stvareh!?
<zdobersek> ... sam je foresno :)
 * miha bo tiho
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zakaj pa ne????
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..tist TSA agent je car :D
<CrazyLemon> js bi to tudi napisal če bi bila kaka sexy punca :D
<CrazyLemon> sam da bi  dopisal Å¡e telefonsko :/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ker se gentlemeni tak ne obnasajo!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, telefonsko svojga tajnega telefona
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you little troll you!
<zdobersek> to bi bil tele
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek  a maš Wine gor?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: there's wine in my belly if that's what you mean!
<zdobersek> ne, nimam.
<zdobersek> tud pil nisem.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej nikoli ne piješ!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je res!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa ti? imas Wine?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cemu potem taksno vprasanje?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nonsense
<CrazyLemon> pure nonsense
<zdobersek> jutr grem pa na fdv poslusat uvod v sociologijo
<zdobersek> 8)
<miha> http://bash.org/?244321
<Pepelka> QDB: Quote #244321
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek W T F????
<CrazyLemon> a boš res stopu na prepovedana tla?
<CrazyLemon> sam k stopiš gor bo padu tvoj IQ za 50% !
<zdobersek> ne se hecat!
<zdobersek> sem ze bil tam, in ni razlike!
<CrazyLemon> miha old :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ti misliš
<CrazyLemon> :/
<miha> ja verjetn res :)
<miha> sam jst nism nikol tega dozivel :)
<CrazyLemon> miha nisi?
<CrazyLemon> kle je bogdanov enkrat govoru kak se mu zvezdice pokažejo če napiše geslo :)
<CrazyLemon> pol je pa dobu kick :>
<miha> :)
<zdobersek> sam da probam ...
<zdobersek> pomaranceftw
<zdobersek> ja?
<zdobersek> (11:02:03 PM) zdobersek: ************
<zdobersek> nice
<zdobersek> nic, fantje in dekleta, odoh ja se extras christmas special pogledat, pol pa spat!
<zdobersek>  /twitter off
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hm?
<miha> **********
<miha> dela?
<zdobersek> miha: dela!
<CrazyLemon> ********
<CrazyLemon> pa res!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: wh-?
<CrazyLemon> odoh ja se extras christmas special pogledat, pol pa spat!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: wh-?
<zdobersek> kaj te mot?
<CrazyLemon> ne mot me
<CrazyLemon> kak christmas special greš gledat
<CrazyLemon> hence the ?
<zdobersek> Extras
<CrazyLemon> in to je.. ?
<zdobersek> !g extras ricky gervais wiki
<CrazyLemon> porn?
<Pepelka> Extras - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extras
<CrazyLemon> ah..i'll pass :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej lahko greš!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: YOU SHALL NOT PASS
<zdobersek> resno, poglej.
<zdobersek> sam 12 epizod po pol ure + special
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sounds lame!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: golden globe ni lame!
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem discovery mal gledat
<CrazyLemon> ga zanemarjam zadnje čase
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<zdobersek> lol
<miha> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/11/10/27/213231/is-perl-better-than-a-randomly-generated-programming-language
<Pepelka> Is Perl Better Than a Randomly Generated Programming Language? - Slashdot
<Sky[x]> FRI dezana die :(
<Sky[x]> ukinja se 2. in 3. letnik po 1. semestru letos
<Sky[x]> WTF
<Sky[x]> Maja.......pajac iz občine je rekel da je vse skup predrago. Mora občina plačevat najemnino, ogrevanje, opremo itd... in ne plačajo več tako da bodo 2. in 3. letnik preselili v Ljubljano, 1. letnik pa bo dokončal v Sežani zaradi vaj na katere morajo obvezno hodit.
<Sky[x]>  Albert....sramota za občino ja. Še posebi k so prejšne leto totalka prenovili računalnico..kupili 30 novih dokaj dobrih računalnikov..
<Sky[x]>  Romana...mogoče pa res:D nevem kaj bodo naredili z nami iz Sežane, ali bodo naredili posebej skupino za vaje ali pa nas bodo zmešali z ostalimi:) Na predavanjih pa bomo verjetno res sošolci:)
 * miha si itak ne predstavlja feri v celju :)
<miha> sezana... je pa se manjsa :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1249-1: BackupPC vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1249-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1248-1: KDE-Libs vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1248-1/
<nafi2> a Sky[x] bo mogu pol v LJ hodit na fax? hahaha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1249-1: BackupPC vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1249-1/
<miha> boste usi sosolci a
<nafi2> aja, saj sky je v LJ ... alyosa bo mogu v LJ hodit
<nafi2> pa jst ne bom sosolka, ker ne studiram vec
<nafisa> mona jst
<nafisa> pred kompom sedim pa prek telefona tipkam :D
<miha> kul si
<CrazyLemon> Skyx-mobile kje si tist prebral? :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-28
<marko-_-> a je kdo tu
<napsy> marko-_-: reci
<marko-_-> neki se zajebavam tu s pythonom
<marko-_-> http://pastebin.com/pt0L32BU
<Pepelka> [Python] def stolpec_prost(stolpec,razpored):      for i in razpored:          if stolpec - Pastebin.com
<marko-_-> tista druga funkcija bi rad
<marko-_-> da vrne proste vrstice
<marko-_-> torej glede na to da rečem da so a4, c7 in d2 zasedeno
<marko-_-> ta polja
<marko-_-> mora vrnit ven
<marko-_-> b, e, f, g, h
<marko-_-> da so prosti
<marko-_-> samo mi vse vrne
<marko-_-> a, b, c, d, e, f, g, h
<marko-_-> zarad tega ne grem danes na diskretne
<marko-_-> ker mi ne da mira:D
<marko-_-> domača naloga za oceno
<marko-_-> pa delam zdaj za 6
<marko-_-> moram naredit to + Å¡e nekaj
<marko-_-> vsaj za 6 moram naredit ,da bom ta vikend miren, pol drug teden pa za 8-9
<marko-_-> napsy, ping
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<marko-_-> a ti še živiš
<sasa84> ooo, marko-_- ja kje se ti skrivaš duša :)
<marko-_-> konkurenca od nafisa
<marko-_-> v Ljubljani :D
<sasa84> ah, nobena konkurenca :)
<marko-_-> napsy, prosim preglej kodo... meni se zdi logično. Zaženi jo, boš videl. Idi step by step. Ne vem zakaj ne dela
<marko-_-> pa probal sem že kar nekaj načinov
<marko-_-> ta se mi zdi nekak najbolj logičen
<napsy> sory zdj mam mal guzvo ker sm v pisarni
<marko-_-> zdaj
<marko-_-> sem se ven zaklenil
<marko-_-> in sem celo nadstropje s trkanjem zbudil :DD
<napsy> kje si ti ze, v mestnem?
<marko-_-> šiška
<marko-_-> celovška
<marko-_-> fak ej meni se bo spipalo zakaj ne gre to
<napsy> aja
<sasa84> oooo CrazyLemon dobro jutro miši :D
<CrazyLemon> jutro
 * sasa84 slaps CrazyLemon ass for good morning
<sasa84> direktn prevod :P
<lynxlynxlynx> marko-_-: zdej pa posluš in pomni
<lynxlynxlynx> import pdb; pdb.set_trace(
<lynxlynxlynx> instant win, ker lahko po korakih greš skozi kodo brez da bi moral ročno dodajat print-e
<lynxlynxlynx> je podobno gdb, če poznaš
<CrazyLemon> hah.. 24ur me kopira! http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/glasba/bizarno-duck-sauce-z-glavo-med-nogami.html        :D
<Pepelka> Bizarno: Duck Sauce z glavo med nogami - 24ur.com
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, najbolš je k vsi kadijo :P pa una pingpong žogca :P
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, sem naredil na drug inačin
<marko-_-> http://pastebin.com/Ye9FAZFH
<Pepelka> def prosti_stolpci(razpored):      zasedeni=[]      prosti=["a","b","c","d","e", - Pastebin.com
<marko-_-> kul, ne?
<lynxlynxlynx> sam da dela
<marko-_-> python mi vedno bolj všeč postaja
<marko-_-> in lynxlynxlynx ta naloga, kaj jo mamo zdaj
<marko-_-> je za oceno in ene 10x bolj obširna kot ona prej
<marko-_-> pa mi gre več al manj brez problema
<marko-_-> kot vidiš
<marko-_-> nisem se neki razumel z ono nalogo :D
<lynxlynxlynx> obsežnost bolj slabo korelira z zahtevnostjo
<marko-_-> http://pastebin.com/sx5T7g4i
<Pepelka> Šahovska polja označimo s črkami a-h, ki predstavljajo koordinate stolpcev, i - Pastebin.com
<marko-_-> saj je kar zahtevna
<marko-_-> srečen sem, ker sem prej vedno, ko je bla neka taka naloga (še v srednji)... take logične... neke šahovnice pa to sem vedno bil "sigh", čeprav sem jo naredil, samo mi je življenje pilo
<marko-_-> tu pa prav uživam
<marko-_-> se zajebavat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 najbolš je k gre lulat :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, LOL
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ni res :D
<sasa84> ja ne vem... jst tko ne lulam :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Th5zlUe6gOE
<Pepelka> Throwable Panoramic Ball Camera      - YouTube
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<CrazyLemon> bazinga!
<zgaga> !t sl en spremljati
<Pepelka> monitor
<zgaga> !t sl en spremlja diskusijo
<Pepelka> accompanying discussion
<lynxlynxlynx> bleh
<lynxlynxlynx> following the discussion
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kak je blo na včerajšnjem eventu? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> crkaval smo od smeha
<lynxlynxlynx> bo januarja filmček
<CrazyLemon> je blo dost folka?
<lynxlynxlynx> ~100
<CrazyLemon> awesome :)
<lynxlynxlynx> na koncu smo pa Å¡e s kreslinom zapeli :)
<CrazyLemon> v živo al je bil na mp3ju? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> v živo
<lynxlynxlynx> prvo izvajanje novga komada
<CrazyLemon> nč..fax kliče..l8r
<kubanc> hellow! a je kdo tuki?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon je na faksu!
<kubanc> eh, ni resn
<kubanc> :D
<zdobersek> sploh ne!
<kubanc> nafisa, a angry birds bi se sla
<kubanc> :P
<nafisa> ja, ma ... teamwork ne morem naprej it
<nafisa> ko nimam dost kolegov k to Å¡pilajo
<nafisa> uno sem Å¡la skos
<nafisa> zdaj samo vse na 3 zvezdice postavljam
<nafisa> na telefonu je več sezon ...
<nafisa> ene 6 al kolk
<nafisa> tuki mi pa sam eno sezono sprejme
<nafisa> tko da, kubanc ... ja, jezne tiče bi se šla :D
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> ajde..
<kubanc> kje pa vidm tvoje rezultate?
<nafisa> ko epizodo odšpilaš, vidiš tut moje rezultate
<nafisa> jih nisem objavljala vsakič ...
<kubanc> nimas pojma :P
<nafisa> ja no ... vidiš jih, če sem na prvih 4ih mestih med tvojimi frendi ...
<kubanc> nafisa, nimas pojma :P
<nafisa> kaj nimam pojma?
<nafisa> sej vem ...
<nafisa> na telefonu mi gre bolš
<kubanc> ja ja
<kubanc> izgovori :P
<nafisa> če je pa res :(
<nafisa> kje nja staknem 20 ... kaj Å¡ele 40 ljudi b krogih ... k bi to Å¡pilal?
<nafisa> verjemi ... jst tut
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> spet to se zgodlo ... sem napisalo namest v msn
<kubanc> :d
<nafisa> k na winse it bo pa moj pogreb. če bom mogla 1x res ...
<nafisa> pa fak, nooooooo
<CrazyMelon> dont be a drama queen
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> dost mam tegaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
<nafisa> haha, eno morsko ima o klopih ... :D
<nafisa> dej, CrazyMelon ... uč se :P
<CrazyMelon> tiho
<nafisa> aha
<nafisa> jao
<nafisa> nam tiho, obrijane tačke
<alyosha__sql> ma Å¡iiime
<alyosha__sql> sem poštelaw
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> ga zalawfa
<alyosha__sql> samo pol ko ga upališ na emulatorji je kao unexpected error:DD samo wem ze kje je trik:D
<nafisa> ti mujo ... kje maš hasota?
<nafisa> na pa spizdi
<alyosha__sql> ti spizdis
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> jz sem Å¡e tu
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> ma to Å¡emso
<CrazyMelon> :>
<alyosha__sql> ni Å¡ale prijatelju:D
<alyosha__sql> v xml-ju je bla napaka
<alyosha__sql> jebemga
<CrazyMelon> me sploh ne preseneca
<CrazyMelon> če si not kopiral vse kar si najdu
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<nafisa> grem na drugo delovno površino to dat
<alyosha__sql> CrazyMelon ne uni xml:D ampak uni drug ki je
<alyosha__sql> ki ga nismo uporabljali perveč:D
<CrazyMelon> alyosha__sql: kateri?
<alyosha__sql> tam ki je blo anstavljano kao hello world hello
<alyosha__sql> da ispise
<alyosha__sql> uno ki sem pobrisaw
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyMelon> ah :)
<CrazyMelon> alyosha__sql: hodi mi kupit eno čokoladico dej
<CrazyMelon> reci da greš na wc
<CrazyMelon> pa prideš sm do mene..ti dam 0.5€ in mi greš kupit
<CrazyMelon> en kinder country
<CrazyMelon> :D
<sasa84> kdo tukej?
<sasa84> mam en resn problem z zaslonom
<sasa84> brb
 * nafisa Å¡avsne sajkec 
<sajkec> !!!
<nafisa> ah, sem misnla sašo
<nafisa> sorry :D
<sajkec> sej vem
<sajkec> zloba
<nafisa> js zloba?
<nafisa> neeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<sajkec> ti zloba
<nafisa> šibam ... šef se že dere
<sajkec> če bi bla na windowsih se šef nebi tak dru
<sajkec> :)
<sasa84> evo mene back
<sasa84> a je kdo kle d lohk pomaga? :P
<sajkec> kje je problem
<CrazyMelon> nafisa je
<CrazyMelon> sam Å¡ef jo dere
<sasa84> sem špilala assultcube... in mam čist raztegnen zaslon
<CrazyMelon> mislim...se dere na njo
<sasa84> ni tko kokr bi moglo bit
<sasa84> in sem že 2-3x rebootala...pa nč bolš
<CrazyMelon> maš kak gumb ob strani zaslona?
<CrazyMelon> auto adjust je ponavadi :)
<sasa84> tm je naštiman prou.... kao resolucija pr 'zasloni'
<sasa84> jah...to je laptop :P
<CrazyMelon> pol je hudič ane!
<sajkec> v spilu imas prov nastimano resolucijo?
<CrazyMelon> zakaj pa igraš assaultcube na laptopu jebela cesta..če tam ni adjust gumba!
<CrazyMelon> :P
<alyosha__sql> CrazyMelon pa ti ješ
<alyosha__sql> žitno
<alyosha__sql> :D
<sasa84> sajkec, jp
<CrazyMelon> alyosha__sql: jem js vse! čokoladice :)
<sasa84> pa sej zdej sm pobrisala assultcube
<sajkec> pol ti pa ne mormo pomagat
<sajkec> :\
<sasa84> ej, a čm v homi mapi pobrisat .assultcube...
<sajkec> igraj quakelive
<sajkec> :)
<sasa84> ?
<sasa84> pa Å¡e 1x rebootat
<sasa84> ?
<sajkec> nevem če rabiš rebootat če zbrišeš mapo
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: ne bo pomagalo
<sajkec> itak ni sistemska mapa
<sasa84> hm...
<CrazyMelon> probaj to kar je sajkec predlagal..igraj eno drugo igrco in tam naštimaj svojo resolucijo
<CrazyMelon> pa poglej če bo kaj bolš
<CrazyMelon> al pa isto igrico..sam s tvojo resolucijo zaslona
<sajkec> ali pa kupi vecji zunanji zaslon
<zdobersek> ne rabis rebootat, ce zbirses .* config mapo
<sajkec> :)
<zdobersek> sam aplikacijo je treba na novo pognat
<sasa84> sej resolucija je prou naštimana
<sajkec> si sigurna? probaj manjso dat
<sasa84> ok, bom dala Å¡e 1x gor...pa bomo vidl
<sasa84> ja...1024*768
<sasa84> nek tazga :)
<zdobersek> we have C A K E
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: GIMME!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: u deserve none!
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> zdej sm dala 1280
<sajkec> čak čak
<sajkec> .
<sajkec> dej povej kateri laptop imaš
<Aseq> sasa 1366x786, ce mas tistega probooka
<sajkec> oz poglej kakšno imaš resolucijo na desktopu pa to nastavi
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: you bastard..i hope your girlfriend will have mustaches!
<sasa84> ej folk... pozabte
<sasa84> zdej vidm kwa je blo :P
<CrazyMelon> PEBKAC!
<CrazyMelon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: where?
<sasa84> ah ja...pustmo stvari pr mir :P
<sajkec> sasa84, kaj je blo? :D
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: under her armpits!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: what style?
<CrazyMelon> between her boobs and her back!
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: turkish!
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: furry inside you mean?
<sasa84> sajkec, 16:10 mi ni nikokr Å¡lo v glavo, d bi mel laptop... ja butl a ne... ne, Å¡tekam, Å¡tekam ;)
<CrazyMelon> i mean..gimme cake!
<sasa84> ej, zdej pa lohk u configu pr assultcube naštimam to resolucijo in bi mogl adelat a ne?
<sajkec> ja če je prava more delat
<sajkec> :D
<sajkec> tko k je treba
<sasa84> čak :P
<sasa84> ne , veš kaj...sej učer je blo ist...sam k sm rebootala je blo pa kul
<sajkec> ker 1024*768 na 1366*768 ekranu bo cudno zgledal
<sasa84> sajkec, don't talk :P
<sajkec> ne bom, grem buildat xbmc
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: si na faksu?
<sajkec> ma tule kdo Kde 4.7 ?
<sajkec> ls
<sajkec> (ups)
<sajkec> ls
<sajkec> ah
<sasa84> sajkec, na 1280 mi skoč
<sasa84> no, pa sej ni važn...
<sasa84> bomo že pol naštimal ;)
<sasa84> v igri je prou naštiman
<sajkec> kako ti na 1280 skoc?
<sajkec> pol nekej ni vredu nastiman
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: sem
<sasa84> k grem vn iz Å¡pila... mi zaslon flikne na 1280...namest d bi ostal na 1366
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek1: kaj je?!?!?!?
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: nc ...
<sajkec> sasa84, pol ti verjetno v spilu preklop na 1280?
<zdobersek1> chillax
<sasa84> sajkec, v špilu je blo na 1366 naštiman
<sasa84> no, bom pol Å¡e 1x pogledala
<sajkec> pa je bla slika normalna?
<sasa84> pa mislm d ja :D
<sajkec> kako mislis? sej maš oči :)
<sasa84> ta assultcube ej bolš kt openarena k smo špilal s chrisstus
<sasa84> al je christoos
<sasa84> :P
<sajkec> cez quake 3 ga ni
<sajkec> :)
<sasa84> tega nisem nikol :)
<sasa84> a quake je tist k je kao vojska pa to? neki kao druga svetovna? al je tist nek druzga?
<sasa84> nee, tist je call of duty :)
<sasa84> pardon ;)
<sajkec> quake je tisto kar openarena kopera :)
<sasa84> glih gledam na youtube...pa sm hotla napisat, d je ful podobn
<sajkec> jap
<sajkec> quakelive je quake 3 v browserju
<sasa84> call of duty mi zgleda bl zanimiva
<sajkec> jah odvisno kaj si zelis
<sasa84> raj mam tko vojne kt pa ene vesoljce tm :)
<sajkec> quake je stalno klanje v enem prostoru, vsak zase/ekipno/...
<sasa84> drugač pa... part let nazaj sm špilala wolfensteina...mi ej biu kul :)
<sasa84> dobr, sj jst ne igram dost takih igrc
<sajkec> ja sam to je drug tip spila
<sajkec> cod, wolfenstein imas stopnje
<sasa84> takrat sem wolf., par dni OA, pa od učer zvečer sem 2x al 3x zagnala tole :)
<sajkec> :)
 * sasa84 ni igričarka :)
<sajkec> tudi jaz ne
<sajkec> :)
<sajkec> sam vcasih pa sede kksna urca klanja :)
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: ne laž..k mi vsi dobro vemo da si nonstop na travianu!
<sasa84> sajkec, hihi
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, ne, to sem špilala še takrat... kr neki let nazaj...pač k je vn pršou
<sasa84> kok je to...3, 4 leta?
* CrazyMelon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost |  Pogosta  vprašanja -> http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Vseslovenske Ubuntu Urice ->  http://www.ubuntu.si/ubuntu-urice/ | 12.04 = precise pangolin!
<sajkec> kva pa je "precise pangolin" zaena životinja?
<sasa84> !g pangolin
<Pepelka> Laser light show software from Pangolin Laser Systems http://www.pangolin.com/
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: un..k mravlje papa
<sasa84> to je tist rilčkar, k ma tak oklep k storž od smreke :P
<CrazyMelon> !f pangolin
<CrazyMelon> !forum pangolin
<Pepelka> <span class=gbtb2></span><span id=gbgs4 class=gbts><span id=gbi4s1>Prijava</span></span> https://accounts.google.com/ServiceLogin?hl=sl&continue=http://www.google.si/search%3Fhl%3Dsl%26q%3Dpangolin%26sitesearch%3Dwww.ubuntu.si/punbb%26btnG%3DIskanje%26aq%3Df%26aqi%3Dg10%26aql%3D%26oq%3D%26gs_rfai%3D
<CrazyMelon> oh god :)
<sasa84> http://www.arkive.org/ground-pangolin/smutsia-temminckii/image-G29973.html
<Pepelka> ARKive - Ground pangolin photo - Smutsia temminckii - G29973
<sasa84> ta je npr. ful lep
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: a ces namest torte tuno?
<sajkec> grda žvau
<CrazyMelon> lol sasa84 ..right :D
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek1: a je na torti??
<sajkec> puščavsko ščene mi je zaenkrat še vedno top
<sajkec> :)
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: ne, namest torte.
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, kok se pangolinu reče po slovensk?
<sasa84> mravljinčar ma dlako, ta pa roževinast oklep
<zdobersek1> sasa84: isc po latinskem imenu
<zdobersek1> luskavec, zgleeda
<zdobersek1> zgleda*
<zdobersek1> oz.,  Manis javanica = dolgorepi beli luskavec
<sasa84> zdobersek1, sej iščem :=)
<zdobersek1> sasa84: sem ti ze najdu!
<CrazyMelon> sasa84: preberi si novico
<CrazyMelon> tam sm napisal
<CrazyMelon> če se ne motim :)
<CrazyMelon> al sm tist na FB objavu..hmm
<sasa84> zdobersek1, zlat si
<zdobersek1> sasa84: je res.
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: kaj delaste na faksu?
<sasa84> http://www.mojpes.com/forum3/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=18400
<Pepelka> Forum ljubiteljev malih živali &bull; Poglej temo - Luskavci - zarodki v kitajski juhici?
<zdobersek1> sasa84: ubuntu juhe pa to.
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek1> bomo kuhal na uricah
<sasa84> zdobersek1, to je ideja za promocijo!
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek1: kdo?
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: vi
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek1: ni nobenga v sobi razn mene..torej..kdo ?
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: kaj te nisi na faksu?
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek1: sem
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: kaj delas na faksu?
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek1: čakam aljoso da konča z vajami
<CrazyMelon> s/s/Å¡
<zdobersek1> ok, nuff said!
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: kako novico bi lahk napisal.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek1: napiši
<CrazyMelon> go for it!
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: kein zeit, ja.
<zdobersek1> ha, danes sem bil potem na fdvju
<zdobersek1> vsaj gostilne majo dobre
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, kje ej zdej aljoško?
<alyosha__sql> CrazyMelon bitch
<sasa84> ljoškoooooooooooooooooooooooo
<alyosha__sql> sasa84 tu sem tu
<sasa84> *cwil*
<alyosha__sql> CrazyMelon  bi se me rad rešu
<alyosha__sql> samo on ne mora
<alyosha__sql> :D
<sasa84> a hodiš zdj kam na fax?
<alyosha__sql> seveda seveda
<alyosha__sql> zdj sem na faxu
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> a ist kokr CL?
<alyosha__sql> tam me čaka u študentski sobi.D
<zdobersek1> sasa84: ja, CrazyMelon ga caka ubistvu
<alyosha__sql> ee ja:D
<alyosha__sql> niso lahke:D
<sasa84> alyosha__sql, dej oblub mi, d boš prej dokončou kt CL :P
<zdobersek1> ampak CrazyMelon zdej 'cekira internet' in ne more
<alyosha__sql> hahaha
<alyosha__sql> nwem nwem
<alyosha__sql> učiraj so nas razočarali
<sasa84> CrazyMelon, a ti si zdej 2. letnik?
<alyosha__sql> z novico
<alyosha__sql> da nam bojo drugo leto zaprli fax
<alyosha__sql> ?!
<alyosha__sql> bomo mogli u lj hodit
<alyosha__sql> to pa je bolj no-go
<sasa84> :S
<alyosha__sql> katastrofa
<alyosha__sql> ker u lj ne mislim zivet vozit se usak dan pa nevem kolko se bo dalo CrazyMelon -u
<alyosha__sql> :D
<sasa84> pol se bosta mim mene vozila al bosta u lj žvela? :)
<sasa84> uuuu
<alyosha__sql> nevem nevem kaj bomo
<alyosha__sql> moram zrihtat u kopru da odprejo visokošolski:D
<sasa84> ajej :\
<alyosha__sql> ker UNI je
<alyosha__sql> nevem zakaj ni tudi VS
<sajkec> zakaj bi kdo hodu na VS? :D
<sasa84> zto k u KP so same brihtne glavce :P
<alyosha__sql> ma ker je bolši VS:D
<alyosha__sql> UNI program sux
<alyosha__sql> na FRI
<CrazyMelon> sajkec: zato ker je lažji kot UNI in ni razlike pri zaposlitvi? :>
<sasa84> grem na čikca :)
<alyosha__sql> ce bi hotu UNI rač.bi rajsi sow na matematiko
<alyosha__sql> isto je
<CrazyMelon> alyosha__sql: dej ..reci tipu tam da je konec
<zdobersek1> CrazyMelon: lies!
<CrazyMelon> lačen sem
<sajkec> hehe, prnas na FE je kr razlika kaj odneses od Uni pa VS
<sasa84> sajkec je Å¡tromar? :)
<sajkec> da
<sasa84> uuu
<sajkec> Å¡e papir mi fali pa bo to to :)
<sasa84> poglej...men kle dver žički gledata...rdeča pa črna...a lohk kr zvežem? :P
<sajkec> ni problema
<sajkec> pa zalotej skup pa skrci buzirko cez da bo drzalč
<sajkec> pol pa prklop
<sajkec> :)
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> pa žičko od ozemljitve ven potegnema ne...d ne bo kej motla? :P
<sajkec> tisto bo pa Crazy prijel
<sajkec> :P
<sasa84>  ouje!
<sasa84> men tud diploma Å¡e manka :P
<sasa84> sam ne iz frija, ferija, fe al pa fmf :P
<sajkec> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> bf? :D
<sasa84> a-a
<sajkec> sej če imaš voljo pisat diplomo za fe se priporočam
<sajkec> :)
<sasa84> mislm d nikol ne uganete :P
<sajkec> uf
<sajkec> ?
<sajkec> :D
<sasa84> fax je v lj :P
<sajkec> ker del lj? :d
<sasa84> pa v mb je tud enota :P
<sasa84> sajkec, pod gradom :P
<lynxlynxlynx> pravo
<sasa84> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<lynxlynxlynx> teološka
<sasa84> jp :)
<sajkec> geez
<lynxlynxlynx> smer nuna al tadruga?
<sajkec> sasa84, jest mam ene 100 grehov, se da kej odpisat? :D
<sasa84> sajkec, prid kr k men...te bom jst :P
<sajkec> odpisala al kej druzga? :D
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, pa... kr laična :P
<sasa84> sajkec, al je kej važn? :P
<sajkec> pridm, sam zdele mam vecerjo, brb :)
<sasa84> uu, what's cooking? :P
<sajkec> sam ne me s sveto vodo polivat, ker se bo zacel kadit :)
<sajkec> nekej bolonjskega
<sajkec> brb
<sasa84> sajkec, lej, jaz kadim... bova mela raj slavljenje Boga z dimom :P
<lynxlynxlynx> elektro ~ metalc ~ hudičevec :)
<sasa84> loool
<sasa84> ajl bi bak!
<CrazyMelon> dovolj je bilo prevajanja za danes...lejtr
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1250-1: Empathy vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1250-1/
<sajkec> a noben nima kubuntuja?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql da ni kdo tam pri tebi meni podrsal avto?????? :D
<alyosha_sql> lol
<alyosha_sql> kdaj?
<alyosha_sql> ce si prišu z podrsanim
<CrazyLemon> včeraj :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..včeraj sm js vozu :S
<alyosha_sql> ee Å¡ime Å¡ime
<alyosha_sql> :D
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: sem bil danes potem na fdvju :D
<zdobersek1> tri ure uvoda v sociologijo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 we no longer know each other
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: we didn't know each other at all!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 we had a special connection..you're was failing all the time..mine was as stable as my menthal health
<CrazyLemon> your*
<zdobersek1> mental*
<CrazyLemon> mental*
<zdobersek1> was falling only when it rained ... so the sunny days were the special ones
<zdobersek1> failing*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS155D2HlwY
<Pepelka> &#39;Larry Crowne&#39; Trailer HD      - YouTube
<zdobersek1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ90H5HCgCw
<Pepelka> 50/50 Trailer 2011 HD      - YouTube
<zdobersek1> grem jst se po torte.
<CrazyLemon> prasec
<zdobersek1> prasec s torto, prosim!
<sasa84> ooo BigWhale
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/864f057d6990809693cdefb13f4363a7.jpg?rand=718523798               :)))
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> gruntam kok bi nrdila backup telefon. Å¡tevilk iz fona :P
<CrazyLemon> kupi si android telefon
<CrazyLemon> pa boš mela backup :>
<sasa84> k tist samsung studio mi tud na 7ki ne dela...
<sasa84> http://www.simobil.si/sl/mobilePhones.cp2?uid=2B4817C1-7FC7-12ED-5A21-CFC400142717&linkid=phone&cid=308ED48E-9A30-57B0-F1D0-37BDD9C2898F&tab=2
<Pepelka> Samsung - Galaxy Ace S5830 - Mobilni telefoni  - Si.mobil d.d.
<sasa84> ta se mi dopade
<CrazyLemon> je kr kul ja
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ga je kupu
<CrazyLemon> po mojem nasvetu :)
<sasa84> pa ni Å¡e tko hudo hudo drag
<CrazyLemon> na tušmobilu je ~95€
<CrazyLemon> če vzameš paket free20
<sasa84> u
<sasa84> jst plačujem fona tm nek čez 20€
<CrazyLemon> no.. poglej si kaj vse ti ponuja paket free20 :)
<sasa84> največ mam simobilovcev...pa prjatlco na mobitelu... zto bi pr simobilu vzela un paket, k maš za par evrov nevem kolk minut
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..neomejeno smsov..neomejeno GB
<CrazyLemon> in cca. 400min v ostala omrežja
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: rajs povej, kolk te placujejo za reklamo.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 poslovna skrivnost
<sasa84> www.tarife. si... s telefonom al pa brez... pr men zmer zmaga simobil
<sasa84> wihaaa, ratal narest backup imenika :P
<sasa84> in je čist izi...sam mal logičn je treba razmišlat
<sasa84> ej folk, a ma kdo ubuntu tweak na 11.10?
<sajkec> ne :)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mtfb4m6xGCA
<Pepelka> Shaun The Sheep - Life&#39;s A Treat      - YouTube
<sasa84> uuu, unity mi je zginu :P
<sasa84> brb :P
<sasa84> to pa je bla zdj ena muka
<CrazyLemon>  sasa84 ni Å¡e stable tweak-a za 11.10 :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa dela tud beta kul
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če želiš polepšat unity http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity
<Pepelka> List of custom Launchers & Quicklists for Unity - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hudo
<sasa84> enivej... un k ma plav unity...ful lajkam :)
<CrazyLemon> ?
<sasa84> Rhythmbox Quicklist...tm je
<CrazyLemon> saks
<sasa84> te stvari mal pogrešam pr unity...
<sasa84> gnome 3 mi pa tko Å¡teka, d ni res
<sasa84> pač...kt desktop možnost
<CrazyLemon> js sm si dodal vse kar sm mislu dodat :D
<sasa84> jst si bom za kšn rhythm boy, gugl...
<CrazyLemon> razmišljam da bi smplayer zamenjal z umplayer :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> box
<CrazyLemon> a tko..rhythm boy
<sasa84> ja...gruntam kwa je ta player...kok zgleda
<CrazyLemon> jao jao :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/umplayer-ppa.html
<Pepelka> UMPlayer PPA ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kul
<CrazyLemon> dosti lepši kot smplayer
<CrazyLemon> omogoča pa predvajanje youtube videov
<CrazyLemon> pa shoutcast radiov
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> shoutcast pa je ftw :)
<sasa84> pol je kul tole
<sasa84> jst filme kr u mplayerju gledam...so mi bl všeč podnapisi
<sasa84> u vlc me nek motjo
<CrazyLemon> vlc zadnje čase saks big time
<sasa84> baje lohk tud loudaš iz youtube
<CrazyLemon> to me ne  zanima :)
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu umplayer res lepše zgleda :)
<tr43nd> lp
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 umplayer je res bolši!
<CrazyLemon> love the youtube interface
<CrazyLemon> and love the shoutcast radios! :D <3
<sasa84> a veš za kšn dobr radio? :P
<CrazyLemon> salomon!
<sasa84> Å¡tanc? :P
<CrazyLemon> po slovensko prosim
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<CrazyLemon> :Y>
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<sasa84> zdj gruntam kok se naštimajo stvari za radio :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš za naštimat?
<sasa84> ja d mam seznam radijev naštiman...pa pol sam kliknem kerga lohk poslušam
<CrazyLemon> dodaš si pol v banshee
<CrazyLemon> tistga k ga želiš poslušat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> jst nucam sam rhythmbox :P
<CrazyLemon> ignorant pussy!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> kaj pa npr. za val202
<CrazyLemon> !g val202 .m3u
<Pepelka> Jabuk - Poglej temo - iTunes (slo radio in podcast) http://www.jabuk.si/pbb/viewtopic.php?t=1744&amp;sid=91a369eac265d9cedf314f172066f454
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :*
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> nč, pejmo spat
<sasa84> nočko vsem :D
<tr43nd> najt
<sasa84> enivj, za backup imenika na fonu sem pa pogruntala :P
<sasa84> kok se to dela brez programčkov :P
<sasa84> nočka tr43nd :)
<tr43nd> :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-29
<Grega> helowwwwwww
<Grega> hm
<nafisa> šibam ... šef se že dere
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> kwa je Grega ???****
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> oh ja!
<zdobersek> oh ne??!!
<duskala> ker driver je najboljsi za nvidia ta trenutek met instaliran pod ubuntu 11.10 mislim da mam zdej 173
<duskala> ?
<zdobersek> duskala: tist, kar je najnovejse
<zdobersek> pa ce ti fancy efekti niso prioriteta, lahk tud nouveau sprobas.
<duskala> hocem polno 3d podporo
<duskala> zarad iger
<zdobersek> potem rabis te restricted driverje
<duskala> sej mislim da so 173
<duskala> al ni tko oznaka
<zdobersek> ja, to so ti
<zdobersek> ampak mogoc so kteri ze novejsi
<duskala> sej to me zanima
<zdobersek> duskala: ni novejsih
<duskala> aha
<zdobersek> torej si ze na najboljsem moznem
<duskala> sej to sm hotu znat :)
<duskala> upgrejd sm naredu iz 11.04
<duskala> v ubuntustio mi je pa iz prve dalo unity
<duskala> kar mi ustreza :)
<duskala> studio
<zdobersek> fajn, nekaterim se nam pa ne da privajat :)
<duskala> kaj pa mas kot en levi klik, en desni .. pa dvojni klik :)
<zdobersek> nic, gnome3 furam
<zdobersek> pa se to classic izgled
<zdobersek> in ne gnome shell
<duskala> sej kul sam men je pa unity kul.. od shell sm vidu slike
<zdobersek> nic, grem jst se mal premikat
<zdobersek> kasneje.
<Sky[x]> menej e sram pvoedat da sem zadnic 2-3minute iskal na remte povezavi terminal :>
<Sky[x]> remote*
<Sky[x]> res je stekal ful in ker nism vedu na pamet blo celo sranje :S
<duskala> odpres dom pregledne poste in napises pod iskanje ter :)
<duskala> najhitreje :)
<duskala> plosce
<sajkec> ctrl + alt + t je bliznica za terminal na ubuntuju
<duskala> evo odpre hehe
<Sky[x]> ja na remote, kjer ti vse animacije stekajo to delat :D
<Sky[x]> k gliknes na un home ti 10s rab da odpre :D
<Sky[x]> in jst k ne uporablam ubuntuja za desktop sploh :)
<sajkec> zato uporabis moj shortcut ;)
<duskala> ctrl alt t :)
<sajkec> edin pol je fajn ko se navadis, pa saltas na kubuntu pa cakas in cakas kdaj se terminal odpre , pa nic :)
<duskala> aja hehe
<sajkec> dokler bo ubuntu mel tist dock na levi strani, brez moznosti premika (brez nekih hudih hackov) ostajam na kde
<CrazyLemon> a je kaka rastlina/preparat/karkoli da ga mačke sovražijo???
<CrazyLemon> kak anti-cat spray? :D
<sajkec> pes? :D
<sajkec> pa verjetn na kaktuse tut niso nori
<CrazyLemon> ne...druga žival ni opcija :D
<CrazyLemon> rabim neki da dam na parkirišče tako da mi mačke niso na avtu in ga posledično ne spraskajo
<sajkec> good luck with that :)
<CrazyLemon> i'll need it
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: pogrij predaj havbo z necim na cemer macke ne bi hotle lezat :D
<CrazyLemon> ni sam havba tista k je dobila praske :)
<CrazyLemon> js bi hotu kako rastlino al pa kak spray da posprejam zid kjer je avto
<Sky[x]> ket pa so se popraskal
<Sky[x]> a ti s kaksne ograje ket liz skocjo na avto ?
<Sky[x]> bliz
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zazivali.si/get-off-gel.html
<Pepelka> Get off gel
<CrazyLemon> ja..zravn je zid..pa majo dokaj lahk dostop do avta
<CrazyLemon> pol pa ko se spuscajo dol..pa mi popraskajo avto
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> k pri nas so iz igraje na avto gor skakal
<Sky[x]> pol smo pa na ograjo dal da niso mogl vec je blo pa ok
<CrazyLemon> bo treba neki narest ja
<Sky[x]> avto drget parkirat :D
<CrazyLemon> to ni ravno na izbiro..je edini parking k ga mam :)
<CrazyLemon> brb
<Sky[x]> v ubuntuju ne morm odpret windows diska ?
<Sky[x]> xp so gor nalozeni se lovda in med lovdanje mrestarta
<Sky[x]> ce dam safe mode se vmes restarta
<Sky[x]> ksna ideja ?
<sajkec> kva se loada?
<sajkec> ce v nautilusu kliknes na particijo se zgodi kaj?
<Sky[x]> jav mi napako da ni mogl odpret
<sajkec> sam to, al je se kak description zravn?
<sajkec> ce ni, probej v terminalu zagnat nautilusa pa poglej ce se tam kak error izpise
<marko> ziv
<gregor3000> zdravo, ali se spozna kdo na clonezillo (ubuntu based) ?
<marko> duskala a si online na ircu
<marko> kako kaj irc urice
<zdobersek> !g clonezilla
<Pepelka> Clonezilla - About http://clonezilla.org/
<zdobersek> zdobersekEmp: wassup!
<zdobersekEmp> nothin' much!
<Kami_> ma kdo bf3 za xbox pa hoce co-op it? :)
<zdobersek> i'm not that cool!
<zdobersekEmp> me neither!
<zdobersek> !!
<zdobersek> !!
<zdobersek> evo.
<CrazyLemon> evo kaj?
<zdobersek> evo tebeeeee
<zdobersek> tale app mode v epiphanyju je kul
<zdobersek> sploh gwibberja ne potrebujes vec
<CrazyLemon> so /quit !
 * zdobersek se skrije pred kitom
 * zdobersekEmp se skrije skupaj z zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you quit!
<nafisa> wtf?
<zdobersek> ftw!
<nafisa> Borut Pahor
<nafisa> Prav, kupil sem si iMac. Moram tudi seksati z njim? Nov sem v tem.
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> uuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> chuck is back!
<zdobersek> kdo je chuck?
<miha> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/10/29/1251215/dolphin-a-3rd-party-android-browser-relayed-url-data
<Pepelka> Dolphin, a 3rd Party Android Browser, Relayed URL Data - Slashdot
<zdobersek> miha: a google cekira appe, ki se devajo na google market?
<zdobersek> tko k apple za iStore?
<CrazyLemon> ni tko kot apple..je pa en proces preverjanja..kateri ni najbl učinkovit (kot lahk prebereš po številu malware/adwarea)
<zdobersek> hm
<zdobersek> twitter, recimo:
<zdobersek> http://oi43.tinypic.com/2ynfi34.jpg
<CrazyLemon> uuu
<CrazyLemon> ker app je to
<zdobersek> epiphany v web app modu
<zdobersek> na levi
<zdobersek> na desni pa gwibber
<zdobersek> s tem, da je to twitter mobile
<CrazyLemon> torej..gwibber it is :S
<zdobersek> WAIIII
<CrazyLemon> ker ne želim nekih web app modeov etc
<CrazyLemon> želim decent twitter app
<CrazyLemon> oziroma želim gwibberja..sam da zgleda kot tale web app v epiphanyu
<zdobersek> ..
<zdobersek> torej izberes web app!
<zdobersek> doh
<CrazyLemon> naah..gwibber je integriran v messaging menu
<CrazyLemon> web app ni
<zdobersek> ampak ce bi lahko bil?
<zdobersek> in other news ... za buildanje ice cream sandwicha bo potrebnih 16GB rama
<zdobersek> wtf
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> googlerjem je fajn, majo se 16 procesorjev v sistemu
<zdobersek> kaj pa mi? :(
<Grumpek> si sam buildas androida ?
<CrazyLemon> ne si ne...sam rad builda ... :D
<Grumpek> aha :)
<Grumpek> sem ze mislu, da sem nasu enga, ki mi bo za desire-ja sendvic nardil :D
<miha> zdobersek: lahk je tud swap, sam trajal bo. pravilno bo pa izvedeno.. nekoč :D
<miha> zdobersek: http://tech.slashdot.org/story/11/10/24/0016241/android-ics-will-require-16gb-ram-to-compile
<Pepelka> Android ICS Will Require 16GB RAM To Compile - Slashdot
<zdobersek> miha: swap je bv
<Grumpek> 1366 platforma :)
<Grumpek> pa 24G rama not
<miha> zdobersek: no, ni treba da je vedno vse v ramu, po moje 8gb rama in 8gb swapa tud dokaj ok izvede
<Grumpek> ram je tak pocen :)
<Grumpek> kupis tolk koker gre noter pa je
 * miha 2* 2gb
<Grumpek> s takimi me kr stisne :S
<miha> a?
 * miha večinoma uporabla nekje 2.6 gb
<Grumpek> jah v 5 let stari kisti mam 8g rama
<miha> kolk gledam free
<CrazyLemon>  It will take 5 hours to compile on a dual quad-core 2+GHz workstation, and need 80GB disk space for all AOSP configs.
<Grumpek> v htpcju je 4g
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grumpek> tak da si ne predstavljam dela z 4g rama :S
<CrazyLemon> sam mora pa bit hudo ko čakaš 5ur in ti na koncu faila :D
<Grumpek> dobrodosel v gentoo svetu
<Grumpek> kjer je koda v pizdi in manual smrdi
<zdobersek> ja, pr linkanju :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: sj naslednjič ko kompajlaš sam spremembe kompajlaš
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek js ne opazim da mam 4gb rama..ker ga nikoli ne rabim več kot 2gb :)
<Grumpek> aka 14 dni zajebavanja pa se vedno ne dela
<zdobersek> Grumpek: glih chrome
<zdobersek> glih crome os uporablja mislim da package manager od gentooja
<zdobersek> kva je ze
<zdobersek> emerge?
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> naj
<Grumpek> CrazyLemon: good for u
<zdobersek> emerge je cmd ui od portagea, ki je package manager od gentooja ...
<zdobersek> uglavnem, nepregledno za popizdit.
<Grumpek> povprecna poraba tlele je cc 6G
<miha> zdobersek: ni nepregledno
<miha> sam tecno je ko das emerge world, gres spat, pa se zbudis pa faila 40/200 paket
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek kaj pa počneš da je tok povprečna poraba?
<miha> ko se mi zadnjic to zgodl, sm sel ubuntu inštalirat :D
<Grumpek> svasta :)
<zdobersek> aja, gentoo kompajla vse on the fly, ne?
<miha> od takrat nism več gentoo vidu
<zdobersek> lol
<miha> zdobersek: ja v glavnem, dolocene stvari (firefox, OO) mas tud -bin pakete
<miha> pa lahk mas svoj streznik za bin pakete, ce mas vec enakih pc
<Grumpek> miha jaz sem gentoo kompajlal iz stage 1... pri bootstrapu mi je enih 6x failal zaradi ne vem cesa vse... cc 14 dni mi je to vzelo :D
<zdobersek> v stacionarcu mam 8GB rama, in zlo pomaga, ko je treba linkat debug build webkita
<miha> Grumpek: sam je kul, sm dobu eno odpadno robo .. pentium 1, pa 8mb rama
<miha> Grumpek: sm na pcju skompajlal posnel na trdi disk, pa je delal
<miha> ssh je delal
<miha> to pa tud skor vse
<zdobersek> na starem stacionarcu sem mel pa mislim da 512MB rama, sem dal linkat, ko sem sel v solo, in se vedno ni blo konc, ko sem prisu nazaj.
<miha> 2.4 kernel je bil ok, 2.6 je že preveč rama porabu
<Grumpek> sej jaz sem ga spravu pokonc... sam ni vredno se zajebavat znjim
<Grumpek> ker premal profitiras :S
<miha> Grumpek: jst ne obzalujem.. na faksu pr Sistemski programski opremi sm več kot pol snovi že iz gentoo znal :D
<miha> to kompajlanje, linkanje...
<miha> blo poučno :P
<Grumpek> ja sej naucis se velik :)
<miha> !g gentoo gcc upgrade guide
<Pepelka> Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo GCC Upgrade Guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml
<Grumpek> to ne recem
<miha> revdep-rebuild -X
<Grumpek> sam ni pa vredno se zajebavat, da bi kaj na sistemu profitiral
<miha> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> pfft
<nafisa> http :P
<lynxlynxlynx> še na modernih mašinah se pozna
<miha> hmm kaj naj zdj naredim ko 10.04 ne bo kmal več podprt
<nafisa> 11.04 si daj gor
<lynxlynxlynx> probi kej zvečjega pognat
<CrazyLemon> miha upgrejdaš na 12.04 :>
<nafisa> pa laufi v klasičnem načinu brez učinkov
<miha> ja ne vem, a upgrejd dela?
<lynxlynxlynx> err, pognat optimiziran build vs navaden vs debug
<miha> nazadnje ko upgrejdal, se je vse razsul
<nafisa> miha, mislim, da bi Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> miha ne..mislu sm v smislu..da greš na 12.04..torej upgrejd
<Grumpek> lynxlynxlynx: ja sure :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: nimam posebi /home, nimam delujocega cdroma... na namiznem sicer menda se mam netboot pravilno narejen
<nafisa> za vsak primer si naredi varnostno kopijo
<Grumpek> razlika pa kaj? 5ms ?
<CrazyLemon> in ne v smislu upgrejdat 10.04->10.10->11.04->11.10->12.04 :D
<Grumpek> za 14 dni kompajlanja ?
<CrazyLemon> miha usb? :)
<Grumpek> da dobis optimiziran build
<miha> CrazyLemon: se usb ključka nimam :D
<miha> ampak ok, to bi Å¡lo
<miha> na usb disku nimam placa za varnostno kopijo :D
<lynxlynxlynx> no sej bubutnu je že optimiziran za vsaj 586
<lynxlynxlynx> pa močnejšo kot maš kišto, hitrej se ti prevaja
<Grumpek> pust ti ubuntu :)
<lynxlynxlynx> že moj athlon-xp je sam postavil sistem v enem dnevu
<Grumpek> ne a res sherlock :)... se pravi da nucam kaj... 12 core ? ali kolk tera rama ?
<lynxlynxlynx> rama maš dost, razen če bi hotu pospešit zadevo s tmpfs
<Grumpek> delam z masinami ki majo 256G rama in 4x6 jedr... pa nisem nikol sel kompajlat sistema gor, ker se ne splaca
<miha> Grumpek: hm kaj pa delaš s takimi mašinami?
<Grumpek> RHEL gor pa vozi misko
<Grumpek> corporacijski strezniki
<miha> zakaj pa RHEL?
<Grumpek> ker je predpisan
<miha> aha. prašam, nism nikol vidu.. sam fedora in centos mi nista všeč
<Grumpek> redhel je kot centos
<miha> sucks
<Grumpek> prakticno isti, sam da je kurcevo omejen z licencami
<Grumpek> ma ja ni neki bas ql... sam dela pa
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> pa podpirajo ga proizvjalci SWja
<Grumpek> ker na koncu ni vazn sistem
<Grumpek> temvec tisto kar tece gor
<zdobersek> what to do, what to do ..
<Grumpek> kebab
<zdobersek> ne znam narest.
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pa potrebno znat?
<CrazyLemon> meso narezat?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> tocno tak
<Grumpek> lol :d
<zdobersek> ok, ne morem ga narest
<zdobersek> nimam mesa, lepinje, cebule, paradiznika, omake
<Grumpek> matr smo razvajeni
<zdobersek> kdo je razvajen, jst?
<Grumpek> sam jamras, kak ni tega pa ni onega
<Grumpek> bejz iskat
<Grumpek> menda te ne bo ena taka mala ovira ustavla :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa pejt vn iskat kebab
<CrazyLemon> int o je to
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ja, ampak ubistvu sploh nocem kebaba
<zdobersek> ampak mi ga je Grumpek uturu
<CrazyLemon> a te je bubal? :S
<Grumpek> jej alpa bot lacen
<zdobersek> nisem lacen
<Grumpek> ka pa pol jamras :)
<zdobersek> ker se mam torto ( CrazyLemon)
<zdobersek> pa se tri tablce cetrtkilske milke
<CrazyLemon> prasec!
<CrazyLemon> adijo!
<zdobersek> ja, pa se potico so stara mati spekli
<zdobersek> tko da, lacen nisem, verjemte
<zdobersek> mi je pa dolgcas.
<Grumpek> ok recimo da ti verjamemo
<Grumpek> lej super nacin za unicevanje dolgcasa :)
<Grumpek> instaliraj windows in pejt neki spilat :)
<zdobersek> evo, se dve tablci od milke
<Grumpek> 3 dni za instalacijo, 3 dni za nastavitve, 1 dan za spilat in 14 dni za popravljanje
<Grumpek> evo pa je mesec okol
<zdobersek> ce bi le mesec mel 21 dni :)
<Grumpek> sej skoz pa tut ne mores za kompom sedet ?
<Grumpek> al lahko ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bi se lahk dal na Pepelko eno kviz skripto?
<miha> zdobersek: hm lahko bi se dal
<miha> oz napisal :)
<zdobersek> ok, to je bla sala
<zdobersek> bodmo recimo resen ubuntu kanal
<zdobersek> igre pa tud ne morem nobene pametne nalozt, ker nocem nvidia driverjev it instalirat
<Grumpek> :)
<miha> http://www.stiska.si/oglas/4045/dobili-zagotovljena-zasebna-posojila-tukaj-at-nivchy25/ tole spambot? :)
<Pepelka> Stiska.si - z delom do dostojnega življenja
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> ga. Elbis Vivian
<zdobersek> !g Elbis Vivian
<Pepelka> Johnny Cash - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Cash
<zdobersek> !g Ebis Vivian
<Pepelka> 24 | Posojilodajalci http://www.izikesh.com/posojilodajalci/24-4/772
<miha> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/11/10/29/1441256/career-advice-dont-call-yourself-a-programmer
<Pepelka> Career Advice: Don't Call Yourself a Programmer - Slashdot
<zdobersek> ja ok, kaj pa nej potem bo ta ne-programer?
<miha> "poslovni integrator"
<miha> al kej takega
<miha> :D
<miha> programer je fizikalc..
<miha> :D
<zdobersek> ja, edino da mas mogoc sanso si sam izbrat, kterih 40 ur v tednu moras trpet
<miha> treba bo natuhtat to.. pa se naucit zavezat kravato pa to
<zdobersek> software engineer that suits up
<miha> "senior" spredi obvezno!
<zdobersek> http://slides.html5rocks.com/#speech-input
<Pepelka> HTML5 Presentation
<zdobersek> tole moram v webkit/gtk spravt
<zdobersek> pa en slajd levo bi tud, CE BI LE TALE F-ING INSPIRON MEL ACCELEROMETER
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam se pritožuješ...stop complaining gaddemit!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: not complaining about this cake!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 2 dni stara torta? notnx :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ubistvu je zdle najboljsa
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek right :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: domaca torta je, ne kaka industrijska.
<CrazyLemon> pol pa sploh..notnx :>
<zdobersek> you be jelly
<zdobersek> na, sploh ne rabim znat kebaba delat
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIEikyj_yow
<Pepelka> Der Gerät - TV Total!      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jelly? why..when i have cakes available on a daily basis :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a mi narediš uslugo? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: odvisno,
<zdobersek> .
<CrazyLemon> lets pvt
<CrazyLemon> failed!
<zdobersek> ja.
<zdobersek> (gnome-shell:2372): Clutter-CRITICAL **: Unable to initialize Clutter: The OpenGL version could not be determined
<CrazyLemon> gnome shell..pha
<CrazyLemon> unity bi delal!
<CrazyLemon> (maybe)(
<CrazyLemon> -(
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> najprej shell!
<zdobersek> nc, pognal nvidia-xconfig, reboot.
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> hm
<zdobersek> lspci ne pokaze nvidia graficne, lshw pa jo
<zdobersek> mind=blown.
<lynxlynxlynx> agp? :]
<zdobersek> ne, ubistvu sem jo zgresu  v lspci outputu
<zdobersek> mind=tired.
<Sky[x]> haha
<Sky[x]> zgresu si jo zato kern e uporablas grep !:D
#ubuntu-si 2011-10-30
<nafisa> peesda nooo ... kolk je ura zdej?
<modelcek> 3:08
<modelcek> zdej pa ti men povej
<modelcek> ob 2:45 sem sel mrtvo pijan iz centra
<modelcek> ob 3:00 sem pa prsu domov
<modelcek> v stepanca
<modelcek> kako sem v 15ih minutah prsu domov?!
<nafisa> taxi?
<modelcek> peš
<nafisa> dobr si
<nafisa> men se ne da peš
<modelcek> premik ure :)
<nafisa> sploh ne mrtvo pijani
<nafisa> torej ... 3.11 je zdaj?
<modelcek> 1h15min sem rabu :)
<modelcek> 4:11 po ta starem :)
<nafisa> ja, dobr si tko al tko
<nafisa> men se ne da niti po kebab 2 minuti stran it
<modelcek> sm hotu na kebab
<modelcek> sam k sm vidu dam sam se 1euro, sm elpo picil domov
<modelcek> :D
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> js sem pa prej dobila 10 € za nazaj ...
<nafisa> ko sem že pozabla
<nafisa> tak da imam
<nafisa> pa ko delam, imam zastonj vso pijačo
<nafisa> ampak pijem samo vodo pa sok
<modelcek> jz sm dons mel zastonj alkohol :D
<nafisa> edin ta večer sem spila pol deci cvička z radensko
<modelcek> pr men so ble jeger kole :)
<nafisa> to je pa tut use
<nafisa> uuu
<nafisa> super
<nafisa> to je edino, kar rada pijem ...
<nafisa> od žganih pijač
<nafisa> jegr s kolo pol
<modelcek> uèer sm tud marskej spil :)
<modelcek> gin, pivo, viski, jeger
<modelcek> zjutri ko sem vstal sm bil ko nov
<modelcek> ponavad ma pa tazga macka
<modelcek> da sm cel dan bogi
<nafisa> ej ... ko greš pit ...
<nafisa> prej spij 2 šumečki
<nafisa> multivitaminski
<nafisa> v pol litra vode
<modelcek> kaj mi to pomaga ce pijem na prazn zelodec ...
<nafisa> jst sem dobila night fever ...
<nafisa> in sem spila liter jegra
<nafisa> + kokakola
<nafisa> drug dan, ko da bi zvečer knjigo brala
<modelcek> ta vikend je bil kr carski :D
<modelcek> dost je blo zajebancije :)
<nafisa> sam un liter čiste vodke lani ... to je pa blo ... najprej sem tam v parku pr porodnišnc ... ob zaloški ... delala neki, k bi bla kaznovana, če bi polcaji mim pršli ... pol pa bruhala za prvim drevesom ... pa še za drugim ... pol je kolega reku, da je blo dost ... da greva k njemu domov ... na poti v mostah kebab ... je reku, da morm neki pojest ... sva prišla dam ...
<nafisa> sam do sekreta pa pol kebaba ven :D
<modelcek> dejansko sm od maja vsak vikend bil mrtvo pijan :)
<nafisa> pol sem se sam mal stuširala pa zaspala ko klada ... drug dan pa mi blo v želodcu slaboooo
<nafisa> modelcek, to ni ok
<nafisa> si možgane kurš
<nafisa> pa jetra
<nafisa> pa želodec najebe
<nafisa> pa Å¡e kj
<modelcek1> kak siht si moram poiskat, k je kriza pr men udarla
<nafisa> kaj si dol padu?
<modelcek1> in ta siol valda mora disconnectat navsakih 24 ur ...
<nafisa> si dobu, kaj sem napisala?
<modelcek1> [03:18:35] [nafisa] sam un liter čiste vodke lani ... to je pa blo ... najprej sem tam v parku pr porodnišnc ... ob zaloški ... delala neki, k bi bla kaznovana, če bi polcaji mim pršli ... pol pa bruhala za prvim drevesom ... pa še za drugim ... pol je kolega reku, da je blo dost ... da greva k njemu domov ... na poti v mostah kebab ... je reku, da morm neki pojest ... sva prišla dam ...
<modelcek1> [03:18:41] [nafisa] sam do sekreta pa pol kebaba ven :D
<modelcek1> this?
<nafisa> <nafisa> modelcek, to ni ok
<nafisa> <nafisa> si možgane kurš
<nafisa> <nafisa> pa jetra
<nafisa> <nafisa> pa želodec najebe
<nafisa> <nafisa> pa Å¡e kj
<nafisa> this
<modelcek1> ja to vem :)
<modelcek1> sm reku da ne bom pil
<nafisa> jah, ni dost da veš ---
<modelcek1> sm bil cist 3 tedne
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> pa jovo na novo
<nafisa> pa jebiga, se zgodi, ne?
<modelcek1> k dejansko sm pol kak dan cist depresivn
<nafisa> mater, kje mam bič ... pridem v štepanjca
<modelcek1> bi se najraj z mosta fuknu al pa kej
<modelcek1> NO PLS!
<nafisa> madona ,,, da lahko enga zdele premlatim, grem pa tut peš v štepanca
<modelcek1> iz kje si? :o
<nafisa> šiška
<modelcek1> kul
<nafisa> ne skrb ... saj prej žrtev zvežem
<nafisa> :D
<modelcek1> me je hotu en metalc u fabrki nalomt :)
<modelcek1> seriously
<nafisa> ah, zdej sem si pa že črn lak iz nohtov dol spravla
<nafisa> vsaj oči še mam namazane
<modelcek1> vzamem mu klobuk pa ga dam frendici
<modelcek1> pa mi je sel grozit da me bo nalomu
<nafisa> jst sem mela dons helouvin klobuk :D
<modelcek1> kul :)
<nafisa> včer
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/46854_9mt9f/carovncaLUpristanek.jpg
<nafisa> sem fotkala Å¡efico
<modelcek1> wut? :D
<modelcek1> svašta
<nafisa> a boš reku, da ni ok fotka?
<modelcek1> je kul
<modelcek1> uèer so eni modeli z interneta pobeegnil v ortobar
<modelcek1> so èist povsod limal trollface :)
<nafisa> wtf? na FB 17 notifikejšnov
<modelcek1> zih si objavla svoje nekid pix :)
<nafisa> sej ni važn, kwa sm objavla
<nafisa> pospamala sem eno skupino ... zdej pa nešteto lajkov pa komentarjev
<modelcek1> preveè cajta, a?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> v 5ih minutah sem dala 42 linkov gor :D
<nafisa> neki moje stvaritve ... neki pa iz službe
<modelcek1> lej k sm te našu na fbju :)
<nafisa> a da si me?
<modelcek1> mislm da sm :)
<modelcek1> lahko noè :)
<nafisa> lahko noč
<zdobersek> oya, gnome shell is nice!
<CrazyMelon> oh ja
<Sky[x]> dobro jutro :)
<napsy>  lp
<CrazyMelon> jutro?ob 12ih??? :)
<zdobersek> kaj pa, ce je v drugem casovnem pasu?! think!
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek true that!
<Sky[x]> jst sem na utc -3h :D
<Sky[x]> ce kdo demsarja pogresa si ga lahko tukaj mal pogleda :D
<Sky[x]> http://video.kiberpipa.org/media/POT_Janez_Demsar-Orange/play.html
<Pepelka> Kiberpipin Videoarhiv - Orange: inteligentna pomaranča
<Sky[x]> vsem zelim vesle praznike :)
<Sky[x]> http://pic.armedcats.net/a/as/ashspet/2011/10/29/2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> vsem želiš vesel dan spomina na mrtve? :)
<Sky[x]> dan
<Sky[x]> ke ste vsi ? :)
<modelcek> na internetu
<Sky[x]> ket se mi splaca kej kupt usb kluck ? :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2020067724/prenosni-usb-disk-patriot-x-porter-xt-rage-16-gb
<Pepelka> Prenosni USB disk Patriot X-porter XT Rage, 16 GB - mimovrste=)
<Sky[x]> neki tacga ?
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> ker hud 404 mamo!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> kje?
<zdobersek> pa je res kul.
<sajko> kje kje?
<sajko> :D
<CrazyLemon> sajko kje le!
<sajko> nevem 8/
<CrazyLemon> sajko i'm so sad now
<CrazyLemon> really sad
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> www.ubuntu.si/1337
<zdobersek1> Y NO HAPPY
<zdobersek1> uglavnem, gnome shell je sexy
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 a zrihtu si ga?
<zdobersek1> unity je pa barvno zjeban
<zdobersek1> ja
<zdobersek1> purgal vse, kar je blo od nvidie
<CrazyLemon> priden!
<zdobersek1> pa na novo driverje za intel nalozu
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa grem >:
<zdobersek1> a ni bla to reklama za kinder?
<sajko> :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<nafisa> sajko, si šu kaj v čarovnce?
<sajko> CrazyLemon, a bi se dal spremenit "Odštevanje do 11.10" v nekej drugačnega?
<sajko> nafisa, jaz sem vsaki dan čarovnica
<nafisa> nism tega misnla
<sajko> kaj pa?
<nafisa> dobesedno, kar sem napisala
<sajko> dobesedno "v" nisem Å¡el
<sajko> :D
<nafisa> pol že nisi tak sajko, ko pravš, da si
<nafisa> :P
<sajko> kakšn pa pravm da sm?
<sajko> :/
<sajko> povej mi, da spremenim cv
<zdobersek1> lol
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> takle mamo ja :)
<nafisa> sej take stvari se ne piše v CV :D
<zdobersek1> take stvari se najdejo na internetu!
<zdobersek1> fb pa to.
<CrazyLemon> sajko bi se
<CrazyLemon> povej kaj bi rad da piše
<CrazyLemon> en haiku ?
<sajko> vseen
<sajko> sam da ne odsteva do nečesa kar je že mim :)
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> sej ne odšteva
<CrazyLemon> slika je čist enaka
<CrazyLemon> že cca. 17 dni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> stabilnost!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 še vedno čakam kdaj boš napisal svojo prvo novico!
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon: hah, jst tud
<zdobersek> ko bo kej zanimivega za napisat, ne.
<zdobersek> evo, pa ni vec torte.
<zdobersek> http://t.co/2aDN0qLx
<zdobersek> ... http://www.citypress.co.za/International/News/Gaddafis-exit-plan-20111029
<Pepelka> Gaddafi’s exit plan: City Press: International: News
 * CrazyLemon pravkar reportal cca. 5 youtube videov
<CrazyLemon> bastard..če piše fifth gear želim gledat fifth gear!
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> pa avto.net je crknu ehhe :D
<CrazyLemon> skupno Å¡tevilo reportanih posnetkov: 19
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> and counting!
<zdobersek> why watch fifth gear when your car has six!
<CrazyLemon> well..because my car has five :(
<zdobersek> :(
<zdobersek> That's some sad shit right there.
<zdobersek> I pity your car.
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> you dont have to be mean :(
<zdobersek> i'm not mean!
<zdobersek> i just say it like it is.
<zdobersek> sploh pa, kva je tolk zanimivga v top gearu?
<CrazyLemon> vse?
<CrazyLemon> dialogi..avti..driftanje ?
<CrazyLemon> top gear != fifth gear
<zdobersek> aha, tocno.
<zdobersek> kje je pol stig?
<zdobersek> al ka je on?
<zdobersek> in pa kter je na discoveryju?
<CrazyLemon> stig je na top gear
<CrazyLemon> na discoveryu je fifth gear
<zdobersek> torej je top gear boljsi?
<zdobersek> gledam top gear na youtubu, pa je notr ist clovk kokr v fifth gearu
<CrazyLemon> večji proračun majo..in bol zabavni so...ja :)
<zdobersek> dabljutief
<CrazyLemon> nemogoče :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. mogoče..ene par epizod je kjer so bili iz fifth geara v top gearu
<CrazyLemon> ene parkrat so tekmoval
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJfSS0ZXYdo
<Pepelka> Jeremy drives the smallest car in the world at the BBC - Top Gear - autos      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> kateri je iz fifth geara
<zdobersek> Jeremy?
<CrazyLemon> ne?
<CrazyLemon> jeremy je srce top geara
<CrazyLemon> brez njega top gear ne bi bil top gear
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> am ...
<zdobersek> kok se Jeremy pise?
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiff_Needell
<Pepelka> Tiff Needell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<zdobersek> s temle gospodom sem ga zamenju!
<zdobersek> se oproscam!
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<zdobersek> neki bi jedu ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: the walking dead je za kej?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne ...bi vedu :)
<zdobersek> mah ... vse gledas, sam tega ne :)
<zdobersek> lahko noc!
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-22
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOoHTcuORcY
<Pepelka> Sun is Shining Bob Marley - YouTube
<sasa84> jeeeej :D
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmlAW_1hgT8
<Pepelka> Dream Lines Part III - Wingsuit proximity by Jokke Sommer - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hud video :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aha
<zdobersek> norci, drugac.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek carji IMO :)
<zdobersek> to itak.
<CrazyLemon> a veš kak mora to bit adrenalin rush..uff :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, grem kuhat kofe... boš?
<zdobersek> sasa84: prosim!
<sasa84> ok
 * sasa84 prinese zdobersek kavico
 * zdobersek prevzame
<zdobersek> hvala, sasa84!
<sasa84> np zdobersek :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Brezžična kartica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39124/#p39124
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Brezžična kartica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39125/#p39125
<CrazyLemon> a je jutri google event
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Ubuntu 12.10 splavitvena zabava  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39126/#p39126
<CrazyLemon> nič več prekinitev...yay
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Ubuntu 12.10 splavitvena zabava  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39127/#p39127
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Brezžična kartica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39128/#p39128
<zdobersek> http://9gag.com/gag/5659353
<zdobersek> Ubuntu!
<Pepelka> 9GAG - Dat background of the slide in the science class
<dz0ny> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xyXplN23ALM#t=26s
<Pepelka> HOW TO PICK UP A GIRL AT THE GYM - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> "Next: How to nail a girl in﻿ a workshop."
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> dz0ny Å¡e en redditor :)
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: v bistvu na 9gag zdobersek kriv
<uni4dfx> ah
<zdobersek> na redditu sem sam za pomembne stvari!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Brezžična kartica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39129/#p39129
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: kakšen dober client za reddit priporočaš, ali pa filter recimo podobno ##hackernews na freenode
<dz0ny> ker strani sem mi ne da skenirat
<uni4dfx> hmm za reddit js kr sajt uporablam
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Izšel je Xubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39130/#p39130
<CrazyLemon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIxMTA
<Pepelka> [Phoronix] Ubuntu Ported To Google Nexus 7
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Brezžična kartica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39131/#p39131
<CrazyLemon> Najboljše ključne besede: 2. kdaj madagascar dvd v slovenščini
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> lolol
<dz0ny> lol CrazyLemon GA?
<miha> dz0ny Å¡efe ma +o :)
<dz0ny> mja, če crazymelon ni... pa se pojavi kaj vozilu podobnega
<dz0ny> nočna izmena...
<miha> frajer :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp :D
<CrazyLemon> o miha :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: lp
<CrazyLemon> a kdo priporoča kak open tracker?
<CrazyLemon> tracker.ccc.de pointa na localhost tko da odpade tist publicbt se mi zdi da tudi bl slabo dela
<dz0ny> vse tiste public daš in je pa v torrent še web seed
<dz0ny> udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80
<dz0ny> udp://tracker.ccc.de:80
<dz0ny> udp://tracker.istole.it:80
<CrazyLemon> ampak 1. pa 2. ne delata..sem že probal
<CrazyLemon> za tretjega se pa ne spomnem
<dz0ny> čekiram...
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/lAaM
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<dz0ny> hm un z de ne dela
<dz0ny> ostali so ok
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> bom probal Å¡e enkrat
<dz0ny> mogoče ti kdo blikrana udp, maš limit itd
<dz0ny> blokira*
<CrazyLemon> a ti se da probat en .torrent fajl? :)
<dz0ny> haha pošlji
<CrazyLemon> a povej če poveže
<CrazyLemon> pa*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Slobuntu 11.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39132/#p39132
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Ubuntus3X: Re: Namestitev Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39133/#p39133
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: Re: Izšel je Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39134/#p39134
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a se vam kej rola :>
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/kako-vozimo-v-kroziscih.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Kako vozimo v krožiščih?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fuł :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam eno semaforizirano križišče mamo :)
<zdobersek> sparate z elektriko, torej.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tisto kar prišparamo pri elektriki
<CrazyLemon> porabimo za palme!
<zdobersek> oyea!
<CrazyLemon> thats the way we roll!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> swings and roundabouts, eh.
<dz0ny> jao, naj mi kdo razloži kdo se je spomnil skovanke sneto pri navajanju virov
<dz0ny> meni je bolj primerno pregledano
<dz0ny> aja in pa niso internetni viri ampak spletni
<dz0ny> #rantoff
<dz0ny> resno vaše mnenje?
<CrazyLemon> umm.. skopiraj v kakem kontekstu se uporablja 'sneto'
<dz0ny>   Mooney, C. in Sokal, A. (2007). Taking the spin out of science. Dostopno na
<dz0ny> www.physics.nyu.edu/faculty/sokal/mooney-sokal.html (sneto: 14. 2. 2008).
<dz0ny> tako zahtevajo v navodilh za seminarsko
<dz0ny> ne delam zase...
<CrazyLemon> ok..tukaj ravno ne paše razn če se je kaj zdownloadalo s te strani
<CrazyLemon> pol bi razumel to "sneto"
<CrazyLemon> ampak glede na to da so splošna navodila pol ne - ni primerno
<CrazyLemon> za spletne strani bi js raje dal 'obiskano:  dd.mm.yyyy'
<dz0ny> mja eni žmuklarji so tile, če bom tako kot je prav mo bodo pa še pike odbili
<dz0ny> no sej tudi sami ne vejo kaj bi radi http://www2.scpo.si/images/stories/2012/SEMINARSKE_GIMNAZIJA/Navodila_za_pisanje_seminarskega_dela_s_predlogi.pdf vs http://www2.scpo.si/images/stories/2012/SEMINARSKE_GIMNAZIJA/Navodila%20za%20seminarsko%20nalogo%20v%203.%20letniku.pdf
<dz0ny> enkrat sneto enkrat citirano
<dz0ny> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/kronika/1042558773
<Pepelka> Zaradi &scaron;aljivega tvita policija v Ljubljani obiskala mladoletnico | Dnevnik
<dz0ny> pazi se to nutela je droga
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> zato js ne uporabljam twitterja!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/28792315.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberto113: Re: namestitev kubuntu na sekundarni disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39135/#p39135
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-23
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1603-2: Ruby vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1603-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jack_56: Re: chatroulette ne prikaže slike  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39136/#p39136
 * sasa84_ je skuhala kavico se za zdobersek 
 * zdobersek jo z veseljem sprejme, popije
<zdobersek> hvala!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberto113: Re: namestitev kubuntu na sekundarni disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39135/#p39135
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Namestitev kubuntu na sekundarni disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39137/#p39137
<aaljosa> je kdo ziv?
<sasa84_> aaljosa, mhm
<miha> sasa84_: dan
<sasa84_> elow miha ;)
<miha> ;)
<dz0ny> zivi
<miha> dz0ny: nimaš +o ?
<sasa84_> a gre kdo dns v kiberpipo?
<aaljosa> kašna kiberpipa dej...kaj ti bo kiberpipa če maš kolo
<aaljosa> mislim sasa84_ ti tut
<aaljosa> :D
<dz0ny> miha: očitno ne več..
<miha> kratko ampak sladko? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa je danes v pipi?
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: ubuntu rel party
<lynxlynxlynx> ah
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče pridem za hip
<lynxlynxlynx> 19h?
<aaljosa> A kdo ve kako bi zrihtal da bi na planet.telekom.si ne rablo upisovat uporabniško ime in geslo?
<aaljosa> da bi shranu kao za vedno...da ko prideš gor gre direkt v meni
<aaljosa> dostopal bi pa prek telefona
<dz0ny> aaljosa: verjetno podpria basic auth
<dz0ny> torej http://up:gslo@planet.mobitel.si
<dz0ny> eh telekom
<aaljosa> bi Å¡lo tko?
<aaljosa> pizda ki nimam accounta
<aaljosa> in nemoram probat
<dz0ny> ne vem a je basic auth?
<aaljosa> komaj pol mi prinese
<aaljosa> ma nevem
<aaljosa> ne Å¡tekam dobro kak omajo to
<zdobersek> dela na raspberryju hdmi tud brez OSa na SD kartici al moram it video kable iskat?
<zdobersek> oz. je sploh kaj video outputa brez OSa?
<CrazyLemon> a si dobu RPi?
<zdobersek> sem dobu RPi
<CrazyLemon> in a je 512? :>
<zdobersek> je 512
<CrazyLemon> ohoho :)
<zdobersek> je bil 'surprise' listek notr.
<zdobersek> se nimam pa ne SD kartice ne primernega citalca.
<CrazyLemon> "Surprise! We said you'll get 512MB instead you got 128MB!" :D
<dz0ny> zdobersek: tv out ti mora bootloader izplunit
<aaljosa> zdobersek nisem 100% ma mislim da mi je delal HDMI brez SD kartice
<aaljosa> samo se res ne spomnem
<aaljosa> vem pa da mi je delal z "pokvarjeno" kartico oziroma tipkovnico
<aaljosa> vse sem mogu menjat da sem ga usposobu sploh:)
<zdobersek> meh, ni outputa
<zdobersek> nikjer
<zdobersek> bo treba dans letet v mesto.
<dz0ny> https://notiapp.com/ tudi za linux
<Pepelka> Desktop Notifications from Web Apps - Noti
<dz0ny> https://notiapp.com/
<dz0ny> Desktop Notifications from Web Apps vsi OS
<Pepelka> Desktop Notifications from Web Apps - Noti
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: takole zgleda tale nov UI pri nameščanju deb paketov http://screencloud.net/v/tZ61
<Pepelka> ScreenCloud:		Screenshots
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst :)
<miha> bad bad
<miha> :)
<dz0ny> http://bambuser.com/v/3084584 če imate kaj odveč časa nergač linus predava
<Pepelka> Linus Torvalds@Aalto Yliopisto LIVE | waxi1 | Bambuser
<dz0ny> haha http://betabeat.com/2012/10/woman-posts-boyfriend-request-on-github-looking-for-someone-who-maintains-their-own-server/
<Pepelka> Woman Posts Boyfriend Request on GitHub, Requires Access to His Server | Betabeat
<lynxlynxlynx> temeljita
<lowkey> re
<CrazyLemon> wohoo
<CrazyLemon> nov YT look je awesome
<dz0ny> YouTube?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<sajkec> ka spet noben v pipi? :D
<CrazyLemon> sajkec mi smo kle kje si ti?!?!? :p
<sajkec> cakam na live stream :D
<lowkey> jebemu live stream ..
<lowkey> tja pejte
<lowkey> tud ta live stream ni zastonj!
<CrazyLemon> si slišal sajkec ?!? bo treba donirat
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> mogoče misli od apple :)
<sajkec> sej pride dohodnina
<lowkey> sajkec, ha ha ha
<sajkec> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny good one..apple..pa live stream :>
<sajkec> ma kak epl
<sajkec> vceri sm prvic zgruntal da sm si 32 bitni 12.04 instaliral.. :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] DoubleB: Request tracker  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39138/#p39138
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Lubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39139/#p39139
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: one, two, three, recommend me a film, oh yee!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek four five six the campaign is the better than rain!
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012102305842002 we are doomed! doomed!
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: "Na&#353; trg dela ne more vsrkati takega &#353;tevila diplomantov"
<zdobersek> ok :/
 * zdobersek quits college
<sajkec> http://www.kiberpipa.org:8099/live.html
<Pepelka> Kiberpipin Videoarhiv - Live stream
<sajkec> pingvin bo padu na glavo
<sajkec> :\
<dz0ny> lol
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon mene samo zanima zakaj ste dali naslov novice "splavitvena zabava"... a ne bi bilo bolje "splovitvena". Ker  praznovat splav operacijskega sistema je tko čudno :)
<miha> http://www.talentiran.si/index.php/13-blog/novice/zanimivosti/547-klubi-sluzba-me-ne-isce wov kak strip
<Pepelka> Klubi »Služba me ne išče«
<zdobersek> is this a CyberParty?
<zdobersek> evo vele kite
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM  spláviti  -im tudi splavíti -ím dov., splávil (ā ȃ; ȋ í) 1. spraviti, spustiti po (tekoči) vodi: splaviti hlode, les 2. izročiti, dati v uporabo s spustitvijo v vodo: splaviti ladjo, podmornico
<CrazyLemon>  splovíti  -ím tudi splóviti -im dov., splóvil (ȋ í; ọ̄) publ. splaviti, spustiti (v vodo): v ladjedelnici so splovili novo ladjo
<CrazyLemon> kako prekleto sovražim apple evente in fcking live blogging
<dz0ny> sej mas live stream
<lynxlynxlynx> abberatic abortion
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny right :)
<CrazyLemon> "Here we have iPad mini on the right, and the new Android tablet on the left."         lol  ..a je že kdaj prej apple primerjal svoj izdelek z androidom? :)
<CrazyLemon> "Let's look at those displays. Theirs is 7 inches, our is 7.9."
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> ne, so pa cene Å¡e vedno nad android http://www.apple.com/ipad/compare/
<Pepelka> Apple — iPad — Compare iPad models.
<dz0ny> aja pa jabuk sveti sedaj
<Matthai> hoj, morda kdo ve tole: https://slo-tech.com/forum/t540214?nocache=1
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://t.co/sLBXIUV5
<CrazyLemon> kdo je na slo-tech? :)
<CrazyLemon> naj odgovori Matthaiu da je iskani paket libgimp2.0-dev
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<miha> sasa84: :D
<sasa84> mihi ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1615-1: Python 3.2 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1615-1/
<sasa84> miha, pejd mi narest sendvič :P
<miha> :*
<uni4dfx> pozna kdo kak pure PHP bittorrent client
<uni4dfx> dost da je sam za announce request pošiljat
<dz0ny> kaj že vsi spite
<dz0ny> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/5665991_700b.jpg
<zidar> pa ne 9gag ...
<sasa84> dz0ny, noup
<dz0ny> zidar: na fb  našel no
<dz0ny> http://blog.idonethis.com/post/34170232603/marc-andreessens-productivity-trick-to-feeling
<Pepelka> iDoneThis blog : Marc Andreessen's Productivity Trick to Feeling Marvelously Efficient
<uni4dfx> haha dz0ny
<uni4dfx> odličen opis Walking Dead :D
<dz0ny> mja WD, je nekam dolgočasen letos, sploh ne vem kaj bi gledal
<uni4dfx> dz0ny druga sezona je bla bedna nakonc
<uni4dfx> sam zdej se mi zdi da bo kr zanimivo
<dz0ny> si že gledal ta nov del? vprašam da ne spoilam ...
<uni4dfx> ja
<dz0ny> to z zaporniki kr neki, nisem pa pričakoval mačete od sherifa ...
<uni4dfx> js pa sm mal
<uni4dfx> no prčakval sm da ga bo šutnu
<dz0ny> mja sam ta Å¡erif je bil prej vedno bolj, dejmo se poment tip
<uni4dfx> ja ne več :D
<dz0ny> whoohu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EjG-1U3wqA
<Pepelka> Iron Man 3 Trailer - Official Marvel | HD - YouTube
<uni4dfx> zdej je res že uno not giving two fucks
<dz0ny> aka zero fucks,
<uni4dfx> a si igral Å¡pil dz0ny
<uni4dfx> the walking dead
<uni4dfx> js sm ga na youtube gledu k so drugi igral lol
<dz0ny> ne wčasih tf2 zaženem, za ostalo nima časa
<uni4dfx> je pa tud ful dobr
<uni4dfx> res dobra skripta
<uni4dfx> enkrat vmes rečejo k en umre
<dz0ny> uni4dfx: to ti misliš tole http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmCobUDErNA
<Pepelka> The Walking Dead Game - episode 2 walkthrough no commentary Full Episode HD Gameplay - YouTube
<dz0ny> mislim na ta način
<uni4dfx> ja to
<uni4dfx> sam od začetka glej
<uni4dfx> k se nadaljuje zgodba
<uni4dfx> zdej so že 4 sezone
<uni4dfx> Å¡e ena bo
<uni4dfx> al "epizode" no
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> a je kakšnen namig tv serijo ali je čisto scripted out
<uni4dfx> ni isto
<uni4dfx> mejčk je podobn no
<uni4dfx> ampak se druge stvari dogajajo pa tud drugi characterji so
<uni4dfx> enkrat vmes nekdo ful dobr izjav ko nekdo umre: "So what happened? Walkers?" "No..." "Ah, the living got'em..."
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> zgleda poddobno mass effect(igralno), sam zgodba pa mass effect zmaga
<uni4dfx> ne poznam žal
<uni4dfx> ampak men je tle ful dobra zgodba
<dz0ny> si igral WD?
<dz0ny> meni je na splošno mass effect top, potem hl2, assasin creed, potem se pa konča :)
<uni4dfx> nism igral WD, ampak sm pogledu na youtube vse dele :D
<uni4dfx> v tem Å¡pilu je ful poudark na zgodbi
<dz0ny> bo za gledat med dolgimi deploymenti :)
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> Billy Talent - This Is How It Goes
<uni4dfx> gut komad :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-24
<miha> hey sasa84
<uni4dfx> hello miha
<miha> hello uni4dfx
<sasa84> oj miha :)
<jinzo> ta linux gaming pa je kar daleč prišo (z Play On Linux recimo)
<jinzo> pa Desura
<zdobersek> to je ze kr staro
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofetkar moj :)))
<sasa84> jutro!
<sasa84> :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: jutro!
<zdobersek> danes sem tak kafe skuhal ...
<zdobersek> pa se cokolada zravn.
<zdobersek> sem zdej precej vesel.
<sasa84> zdobersek, a si ti se single?
<zdobersek> sasa84: sem.
<zdobersek> ma ne okol govort.
 * sasa84 začne razmišljat...
<dz0ny> jinzo: še vedno čakam na valve beta something, something
<zdobersek> ker pol se kolicina cokolade za mene razpolovi.
<sasa84> :\
<zdobersek> glede iger, zdej se fokus prestavlja na native support za 'prime time' igre
<zdobersek> s/fokus/zelje?
 * zdobersek gre v gozd
<sasa84> zdobersek, gozdni mož, čafči!
<zdobersek> gouzdni jozha
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> 3
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Request tracker  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39140/#p39140
<CrazyLemon> ...
<zdobersek> OMG IT'S ProphetLemon!
<CrazyLemon> hail my almighty juices!
<zdobersek> dva deznika, nobenih storovk :/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Računovodski/knjigovodski program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39141/#p39141
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: izginotje podatkov v LibreOffice datoteki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39142/#p39142
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu in laptop...  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39143/#p39143
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj kej počnete
<dz0ny> hmm http://www.drdobbs.com/windows/windows-8-the-most-confused-os-launch-ev/240009572
<Pepelka> Windows 8: The Most Confused OS Launch Ever | Dr Dobb's
<miha> matr je ta paypal integracija butasta... če ne najde jezika, so sami ključi, namest da bi angleško blo default
<miha>  paypal.setLanguage("en_US");
<miha> so be it :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] DoubleB: Re: Request tracker  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39144/#p39144
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx mi kdo :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Request tracker  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39145/#p39145
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1616-1: Python 3.1 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1616-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7huae767Rxg
<Pepelka> Shit Android Fanatics Say - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> Matthai
<CrazyLemon> libgimp2.0-dev
<zdobersek> a sem hipster, ce sem se vedno na 1.5?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope..just good old lame ass :D
<zdobersek> 'hey, let me root your phone' LOL
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, tnx, deluje :-)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai če bi ostal še kakšno sekundo več po tem ko si postavil vprašanje bi ti že včeraj :D
<Matthai> ja, problem je v tem, da so včeraj nekaj kopali
<Matthai> in so pretrgali glavni kabel
<Matthai> lolalni CATV operater je zadevo popravil v 15 minutah, ampak uplink ima pa Telekom
<Matthai> in je seveda trajalo
<Matthai> crknil mi je pa tudi GSM modem
<Matthai> btw, glej kaj sem našel: http://www.duplicati.com
<Pepelka> Duplicati
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> to je v bistvu owncloud + rsync :)
<Matthai> ja, mislim, za stestirat je
<Matthai> ker DejaDup ima baje dosti resne probleme občasno
<Matthai> pa tale teče v vseh OS-ih
<dz0ny> duplicati je bolj backupom namenjen owncloud je klon dropboxa
<dz0ny> drugače pa obstaj še dropcasa
<dz0ny> kjer je free neomejeno prenosa in diska
<dz0ny> pa za vse ose je
<dz0ny> + neka enkripciaj baje
<dz0ny> enkripcija*
<zdobersek> heheh, raspi je zlo kul
<zdobersek> sam nekej bolj konkretnega se rabi za xbmc
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Toma.: Re: [rešeno][12.04] Brezžično omrežje Toshiba Satellite C850/ Realtek 8723  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39146/#p39146
<dz0ny> zdobersek: si openelec že probal, kao special build za raspi
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne, dans sem prisu do raspbian pa raspbmc
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v owncloud lahko dodaš dropbox.. plus..kako je lahk klon če podpira enkripcijo medtem ko dropbox ne :p
<dz0ny> owncloud samo na disku
<dz0ny> prek neta gre Å¡e vedno samo ssl
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tudi to je neki :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno][12.04] Brezžično omrežje Toshiba Satellite C850/ Realtek 8723  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39147/#p39147
<CrazyLemon> Taksist Ibro ‏@LJ_Taksist
<CrazyLemon> A nije ironično da ovaj Smart vedno peljaju ženske ki izgledaju mal priglupo? Kot da potrjuju tistu staru bosansku - mali avto, mali mozak.
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> Taksist Ibro ‏@LJ_Taksist
<CrazyLemon> Slišo sam ovaj novi komad od Tine Maze. Mislim, da bo na lestvicama šel samo downhill.
<CrazyLemon> car :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://t.co/XNQEyArX
<zdobersek> Peljam se mimo vlade, pa na moj CB kanal uleti neko: "gdo ma cajt, idite helikopterom po Črtomira u vrtič"...
<lynxlynxlynx> a je kdo že pogruntal novi youtube
<lynxlynxlynx> kako v feed dobit spet samo videe in ne Å¡e vseh komentiranj in palcev?
<lynxlynxlynx> my subs zgleda
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-25
<lupastro> jutro :)
<lupastro> mi zna kdo pomagat, sem prešel iz 12.04 na 12.10 in mi intel 910GL noče delat...mi vrže v safe mode
<lupastro> na netu pa ne najdem ničesar uporabnega
<lowkey> lupastro, imas intel driverje iz ppa repozitorija?
<lowkey> namrec si zadevo pustil .. ti je odinstaliral obstojece driverje
<lowkey> lupastro, tako da preglej kaj imas instalirano od xserver-org driverjev in odstrani ppa repozitorij in na roke na novo doinstaliraj xorg driverje za intel ..
<lowkey> should work
<dejko72> dan :)) namestil sem ubuntu in mam težavo. prvo dela, ko pa rebootam se ne zaženejo. javlja mi failed to idle channel 1, potem chanel 2... itd
<dz0ny> hm ide mogoče? ne idle
<dz0ny> kateri ubuntu si namestil?
<dejko72> zadne
<dz0ny> kao osi namestil usb, cd?
<dz0ny> dvd no :)
<dejko72> ne kar prek winsov
<dejko72> direkt download in run
<dz0ny> hm zagnajaš to v windowsih ali ob zagonu izbiraš med win in ubuntu?
<dejko72> ob zagonu izberem ubuntu
<dejko72> izbiram ja
<dz0ny> aha, lahko poveš kako igleda zagon, se prikaže ubuntu logo, kakšen error, ta z idle chanel mi ni čisto jasna
<dejko72> ja to nardi večinoma potem pa neki zaženem v safe modu, potem neki sprašuje k ne razumem in mam spet izbiro normalnega zagona in pol spet dela
<dejko72> en cajt
<dz0ny> predlagam a preizkušiš z lili http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ ustvariti zagonski usb, ter vidiš če ti tam dela
<dejko72> zdej recimo delam iz ubuntujev normalno
<dz0ny> ker če se ne motim so način namestitve v ubunut 12.10 odstranili
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj bi bilo
<dejko72> no bom poizkusil
<dz0ny> dejko72:
<dz0ny> potem neki sprašuje k ne razumem?
<dz0ny> kaj "sprašuje" to?
<dz0ny> zapiši si, gre lažje tako
<dejko72> uff  morm prepisat pol
<dejko72> drgač pa kr dela
<dejko72> prvič tako
<dejko72> enkrat ni delal utube
<dz0ny> tisto ni povezano z zagonom
<dejko72> enkrat ni delal wireless
<dz0ny> dejko kakšen pc imaš to
<dejko72> ja ja to vem
<dejko72> staromašino
<dejko72> toshiba tecra
<dejko72> S2
<dejko72> notesnik
<dz0ny> mhm, drugič prepiši točno kaj ti napiše, drugače ti ne znam svetovati
<dejko72> ok bom pa se tipkamo drugič
<dz0ny> dejko
<dejko72> se mi more najprej to spet zgotit  hehe
<dz0ny> dejko72: https://www.ubuntu.si/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/ubuntu-manual-sl-final.pdf
<dz0ny> mogoče najdeš kaj uporabnega :)
<dejko72> eee hvala ti dzony
<dejko72> aja nekaj me Å¡e bega
<dejko72> ne znam importirat slike v nek program za slike
<dejko72> iz usb ključa
<dejko72> sm čist nov ubuntu uporabnik in se ne znajdem še čist
<dejko72> v tem programu mi ne zazna usb ključa
<dejko72> čeprav levo v tem meniju dol pa ga vidi
<dz0ny> se en raspi klon http://www.indiegogo.com/cubieboard
<aaljosa> hehe polno je tega ratalo
<aaljosa> zadnjic sem gledal enega malo dražjega..tudi bolšega..in je imel use žive "nastavke" pripvaljene za njega
<aaljosa> touch ekran itd itd
<aaljosa> in za tko nek normalen denar so bli tej dodatki
<dz0ny> aaljosa: mja prav žuli me da bi nabavil nekaj takega, tako za igranje. eno cortex imam za novoletne lučke (#fail vem)
<dz0ny> http://opensourcehacker.com/2012/10/24/ssh-key-and-passwordless-login-basics-for-developers/
<aaljosa> novega rPi-ja si kupi
<aaljosa> ima 512mb ram :)
<aaljosa> rPi je ql ker je res poceni ni nekih komplikacij z njim
<aaljosa> in se dosti razvija za njega
<lynxlynxlynx> grrr
<lynxlynxlynx> tale arch ma pa vedno bolj ubuntujevske buče
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: in what sense?
<lynxlynxlynx> mah Å¡e en upgrade fail
<lupastro> eh
<lupastro> ....Å¡koda je da se to dogaja, res
<dz0ny> a ni poanta archa v tem da si vedno na zadnji verziji sw, to pomeni da moraš pač včasih sam kaj patchat
<dz0ny> aka for the geeks
<CrazyLemon> +1
<lynxlynxlynx> rolling release prodajajo kot glavno stvar
<lynxlynxlynx> men se zdi precej samoumevna zadeva
<lynxlynxlynx> ni pa bleeding edge, imajo podoben sistem kot pri debianu
<miha> bolj kot sm star, manj me veseli met najnovejši software... kmal bom glih pravi za debian stable :D
<lynxlynxlynx> mene je tud že zdavnaj minila mrzlica, ampak ene programe pač rabiš zadnje
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh kake odvisnosti od lastnih projektov
<lupastro> odvisnost je huda reč ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<dz0ny> to pa itak deployaš znotraj zaprtih zadev, jaz za večino custom stvari naredim ločene builde. Razen kakih banalnih zadev, kejr vem da je pač ok
<lynxlynxlynx> z ročno zgrajenimi odvisnostmi bi imel samo dodatno delo in ne samo enkrat
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, gdb bi lahko kopal globje, ampak Å¡e nikoli nisem imel te potrebe
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, postgres rešen
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: potem delaš stvari drugače
<dz0ny> kot jaz
<dz0ny> pa ja z sem bolj web centric,
<lynxlynxlynx> to je pol drugač
<CrazyLemon> "windows 8 is the best release of windows ever"
<CrazyLemon> right ...
<zdobersek> ti se oglasas, k Ubuntu uporabljas!
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<LorD_DDooM> I say
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: lej to :) http://www.bjorn3d.com/
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a je to sasin bjorn? :D
<LorD_DDooM> Damn, Pepelke ni :)
<LorD_DDooM> Pepelka bi morala rečt: "Bjorn: Satisfying your daily tech cravings since 1996"
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.backblaze.com/2012/10/09/backblaze_drive_farming/
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> windows 8 podpira miške, tipkovnice, zaslone ter bluetooth
<CrazyLemon> OUT OF THE BOX!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<CrazyLemon> 499 za touch notebook
<CrazyLemon> not bad
<LorD_DDooM> Touch PC!
<LorD_DDooM> PC
<LorD_DDooM> :)
<CrazyLemon> 27" tablet!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Lej ko nima Endomondo appa inšaliranega! Credibility destroyed.
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu so to zdaj bile reklame
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> thinnest, lightest ...zveni kot apple :)
<dz0ny> pozabili doesn't run you win8 apps
<CrazyLemon> thats it?
<CrazyLemon> slabih 60min
<CrazyLemon> pa konc
<zdobersek> cesa?
<dz0ny> win8 splavitve :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek the best PCs ever!
<zdobersek> THEY'RE NOT PCs!
<dz0ny> jp jp
<zdobersek> THEY'RE TABLETS!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek PCs!
<dz0ny> tablets
<dz0ny> e ne moreš furat x86 appov no
<dz0ny> razen tistih 60 ko so gor
<LorD_DDooM> Ballmer je rekel da "all Windows 8 software works everywhere. Period". Must be true.
<zdobersek> OMG IT WORKS ON MY TOILET
<LorD_DDooM> TABLET=TOILET. I agree :)
<CrazyLemon> lej.. ne mislim kle debatirat kaj lahk furaš kaj ne...na ozadju je pisalo "the best PCs ever"..pa še parkrat so to omenili :)
<zdobersek> je Ballmer kej plesu?
<dz0ny> eno je  PC->win8(laufa vse kar je prej) eno tableti->winrt(laufa samo iz app store) + trenutno samo arm
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne :o
<LorD_DDooM> Ni nič pleasl..mu je pa močno zmajkovalu glasu, očitno je moral dost vadit :)
<LorD_DDooM> plesal*
<CrazyLemon> je pa bil "zelo navdušen"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> nexus 4 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20081930
<LorD_DDooM> Vsak stavek je vseboval besedo perfect/very best/most efficient/hugest/fastest/.. edino nikjer nisem zasledil "cheapest"
<dz0ny> kao "leaks" pa ravno danes
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM no..tist notebook s touch screenom je dokaj cheap
<CrazyLemon> $499
<LorD_DDooM> Ker, a Thinkpad?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne ne
<LorD_DDooM> Un z Atomom
<LorD_DDooM> ...
<zdobersek> hva zdj, bo win8 propad?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek žal ne :)
<LorD_DDooM> Na desktop verjetno, na tablicah pa ne
<CrazyLemon> tudi na desktopu ne bo..so bili kar pametni pa ponudili upgrade za 15€ :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne najdem specifikacij za notebook..sam niso omenili atoma
<zdobersek> kdaj je prisu Win7 ven?
<LorD_DDooM> 22.julij 2009
<LorD_DDooM> RTM
<LorD_DDooM> K nam v trgovine pa ~22.10
<miha> zakaj me noben ni spomnu, da Seniorita ne dela
<miha> :(
<sasa84> miha, zakaj pa? :)
<miha> lepo bi blo no
<dz0ny> miha: monit, upstart,forever, supervisor, polno jih je ki skrbijo zato da app ne crkne, oziroma ko crkne da se pobere #my5c
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1617-1: WebKit vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1617-1/
<sasa84> miha, pa kaj rabš Seniorita ....sej maš mene!
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> Seniorita je bl uporabna
<CrazyLemon> :P
<miha> dz0ny: po moje se je server restartal, sm prelen, da bi dodal, da se na začetku zažene
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hoh...to ti mislš :P
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> "Novo geslo je bilo poslano na vaš @-naslov"
<CrazyLemon> @-naslov...really
<dz0ny> ja če se pa afnaš
<CrazyLemon> Spremeni @-naslov/geslo
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> mislim..kako tako podjetje preživi :d
<dz0ny> ak hrvati bi rekli majmunčić
<CrazyLemon> majmunčič ? :D
<dz0ny> to mi žlahta po telefonu govori njegov mail, pa se znajde davor124234 majmun gmail . com
<dz0ny> meni nič jasno
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> govorim hrvaško..ampak prvič slišim da je @ majmun :D
<ziga555> Lol!
<dz0ny> ziga555: alice?
<ziga555> dz0ny, not yet. Mi Å¡e kompajla..
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: včasih rečejo monki, monkej, opica. Tle pr nas je govorica itak pomešana med slo/hrv/eng
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma da to slišim crknem od smeha.. da mi nekdo reče pošlji mi mail na ante majmun gmail .com hahaha...đizs krajst ti hrvati :D
<ziga555> dz0ny: "installation will add a new alice command to start the alice server."
<ziga555> meni jo ni dodalo
<ziga555> Bom moral ročno zagnat :S
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> ročno moraš
<dz0ny> ker obstaja način da ti debian pakte nardi
<dz0ny> samo te nisem hotel zamorit
<ziga555> hmm
<dz0ny> paket*
<ziga555> Kako pa poženem tole zver, namreč v init.d nimam nič od alice
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sej nadeljevalo se je: ja un znak ko je kot rep od opice, mi rječemo monkej.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny svašta! :D
<ziga555> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/2047/majmun8oa.jpg
<dz0ny> mja https://lwn.net/Articles/521022/
<Seniorita> Ext4 data corruption trouble [Updated] [LWN.net]
<dz0ny> kaj že 12.10 uporablja
<dz0ny> in potem Å¡e Update: Ted now thinks that hisinitial diagnosis was incomplete at best; the problem is not as well
<dz0ny> understood as it seemed.  Stay tuned.
<CrazyLemon> 3.5
<CrazyLemon> based on 3.5.5
<dz0ny> zgleda da ima vse med  3.4 -3.6 ta bug
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj is ti na twiterjih
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: [12.04] Računovodski/knjigovodski program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39149/#p39149
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nič :)
 * CrazyLemon ne ščebeta :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ščebeta kr kle...k nima omejitve znakov :p
<dz0ny> -
<uni4dfx> kako se reče "fluid layout" po slovensk? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz bi rekel najbrž uporabil tekoče, ker se tekoče spreminja velikost
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-26
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.04] Računovodski/knjigovodski program  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39150/#p39150
 * sasa84 skuha kofe Å¡e za zdobersek 
 * zdobersek pripravi cokolado
<sasa84> zdobersek, deliva?
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja prosim.
<sasa84> oki doki
<dz0ny> meh zmeraj zamudim to kofetkanje
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/ernisa-najbolje-funkcionirajo-tiste-drzave-ki-so-v-vecini-protestantske/294483
<Seniorita> Erniša: Najbolje funkcionirajo tiste države, ki so v večini protestantske :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> LMAO
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/epidemija-unicevanja-radarjev-lotili-so-se-tudi-tistih-v-celju.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Epidemija uničevanja radarjev: s traktorjem porušil radar v Celju
<CrazyLemon> tale aptdcon je zanimiv :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1618-1: Exim vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1618-1/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/10/valve-to-launch-steam-linux-beta-at-uds
<lynxlynxlynx> valve začne svoj linux blog, gor pa že pol leta samo en post -.-
<dz0ny> hm če prav razumem bosta dve testni verziji ena ki bo testirala multiplayeer mode (tf2) omejena na 1000 in ena splošna ki bo testirala steam (neomejeno?)
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kako bi v chromeu vedno ob obisku www.omgubuntu.co.uk odstranil class "slides"
<CrazyLemon> samodejno seveda :)
<CrazyLemon> page eraser ftw :D
<uni4dfx> lol a je ta svet res tok mejhn
<uni4dfx> al je pa to sam facebook bias
<CrazyLemon> ? :)
<uni4dfx> sm biu v koreji in mi napiše ena korejka k jo poznam od prej že sam prek neta da pride v lublano lih takrat lol
<uni4dfx> čez kak mesc spoznam v lublani eno drugo korejko k je pr nas na izmenjavi
<uni4dfx> in guess what z uno se poznata
<uni4dfx> no ena druga k je tud tle pa pozna slovenca k je zdej v koreji pa je sošolc od mojga frenda
<uni4dfx> ki ga pozna tud ena tretja k jo tud sam prek neta poznam XD
<lynxlynxlynx> glede na to, da je samo 7 korakov do vseh ostalih ...
<uni4dfx> 7?
<uni4dfx> more like enga :P
<CrazyLemon> a ni Å¡e manj
<CrazyLemon> 6.nekaj
<uni4dfx> 7 so namerl a niso?
<dz0ny> v sloveniji si od vsakega 3 korake z vsakim drugim pa skoraj v žlahti :)
<uni4dfx> ej sploh ne morm več dodat nekoga v sloveniji da nebi mel vsaj enga mutual
<uni4dfx> nevem kam morm it, v prekmurje al kva
<uni4dfx> sam fora je da se zdej že na mednarodnem nivoju to dogaja, to mi je scary :D
<zdobersek> pojd pol v afriko.
<CrazyLemon> no internet there
<CrazyLemon> good choice zdobersek
<uni4dfx> ma tud tm bi se kej najdl
<uni4dfx> razna naša dekleta rada hodjo tja :)
<ziga555> uni4dfx, brazilija, mehika ;)
<uni4dfx> ziga555 tud v braziliji poznam slovence XD
<ziga555> potem pa mehika
<ziga555> Tam so lepe punce ;)
<uni4dfx> to pa nebi vedu
<dz0ny> uuu http://steamcommunity.com/games/221410 tf2 here i come
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Group :: Linux Beta Access
 * ziga555 test
<CrazyLemon> failed
<ziga555> said superman
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon is superman!
<zdobersek> wawawiwa
<ziga555> http://www.eggheads.org/
<ziga555> pozna kdo tega bot-a?
<Seniorita> Eggheads.org - Main Index
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 kaj ti bo bot
<ziga555> Rad bi ga ufural na en kanal
<ziga555> S tem da bi se zraven še kaj naučil
<ziga555> ampak tak bot, kot je recimo senjorita
<ziga555> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Seniorita> IRC/Bots - Ubuntu Wiki
<ziga555> Tuki je še en precej obsežen seznam
<CrazyLemon> ne pomaga ti seznam če ne veš kaj bi počel z njim razn tega da bi ga "ufural na en kanal"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<ziga555> Saj sem povedal, rad bi da dela !g
<Seniorita> Napredno iskanje /advanced_search?hl=sl&amp;authuser=0
<ziga555> In da pove kaj se nahaja pod linki
<ziga555> če obstaja možnost pa še, da ti vrže ven seznam zadnjih 10 linkov
<ziga555> ki so bili prilimani na kanal
<dz0ny> učne uri panaj botov :)
<dz0ny> jao re pisanja
<CrazyLemon> eggdrop omogoča google iskanje oziroma tlc skripta za eggdrop
<CrazyLemon> in dost je teh skript tko da boš zihr kaj najdu :)
 * dz0ny whoop
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kaj boš se iz tega naučil.. ker je to pretty much useless
<CrazyLemon> :D
<ziga555> dz0ny, raje bom mel učne ure pisanja v python-u da bi zrihtal še partis v "potato"
<zdobersek> IRC protokol je itak dost simpl, da sam vse spises
<zdobersek> pa se bezbroj primerov je na netu za tisto osnovo
<zdobersek> connect, ping, pong, nick itd.
<ziga555> http://inamidst.com/phenny/
<Seniorita> phenny - The Python IRC Bot
<ziga555> tole bom poskusil ;)
<zdobersek> tu ni fore, ker ze mas vso ogrodje narejeno :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje je pa tvoj irc bot?!?!?
<zdobersek> ostal je v letu 2008
<zdobersek> lol
<CrazyLemon> mmmhmmm
<dz0ny> hm google app engine je crknil
 * dz0ny cakam da zacne telefon zvonit
<zdobersek> se kako leto nazaj, ko smo na quakenetu nabijal counter strike
<zdobersek> in smo mel klan, pa 5on5.si smo sli delat
<CrazyLemon> Ojej! Google Chrome ne najde mesta 5on5.si.
<CrazyLemon> liar!
<zdobersek> #5on5.si
<zdobersek> ***facepalm***
<CrazyLemon> mhmmm
<uni4dfx> kero bedno vreme
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1619-1: OpenJDK vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1619-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvB3msfJYdk
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy S III - Work Trip - YouTube
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon sej zanimivo kako to deluje
<uni4dfx> a dejansko štrom spusti čez ohišje
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx Å¡trom? zakaj Å¡trom?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon zakaj bi se pa drgač mogla dotikat
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ker sta zaljubljena?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<uni4dfx> makes sense
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx NFC deluje na zelo majhnih razdaljah
<CrazyLemon> in to da se "dotikata" je pač sam marketing :)
<CrazyLemon> ni se potrebno dotaknit naprave..sam moraš bit zelo blizu nje
<uni4dfx> meh brezveze pol :D
<uni4dfx> sam dost bliz nje morš bit, ni se ti je pa treba dotikat :D
<CrazyLemon> škoda k ne gre kak amper čez telefon ane :D
<dz0ny> http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/26/samsung-launches-arndale-community-board/
<Seniorita> Samsung launches $250 Exynos 5-based Arndale community board for app developers -- Engadget
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> StiX 58 minutes ago
<CrazyLemon> I'd rather buy myself a Chromebook for 249 with the same hardware
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> lol jaz bi pa iskra nettopa za 160€
<ziga555> dz0ny, jaz tudi :P
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a je ksn php programer tukaj ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/z-ronniejem-sva-kokain-jemala-skozi-zadnjicno-odprtino.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - 'Z Ronniejem sva kokain uživala skozi zadnjično odprtino'
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<Seniorita> Nexus7/Installation - Ubuntu Wiki
<uni4dfx> z ronnijem?
<uni4dfx> RONNIE!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaAiRtqik14
<Seniorita> New Kids Feat. Corry Konings & Ronnie - Hoeren Neuken Nooit Meer Werken (Official Video) - YouTube
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_oDYy-6w3M
<Seniorita> The Bloody Beetroots Feat. Greta Svabo Bech - Chronicles Of Fallen Love (Original Mix) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny presenečaš me..vedno znova
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> dz0ny je itak legenda :D
<CrazyLemon> ne ga preveč hvalit no :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<Seniorita> Nexus7/Installation - Ubuntu Wiki
<zdobersek> Ubuntu tja ne pase, zal.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not YET
<ziga555> Amm
<ziga555> A je kaj takega za galaxy s1?
<ziga555> Pa ne preko chroota oz. virtualke
<ziga555> Nativno + dualboot
<zdobersek> ne se hecat
<CrazyLemon> ziga555 ne..Å E!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<ziga555> Å E? Torej nikoli nebo
<zdobersek>  se na nexusu je treba z mezincem klikat po unityju da tocno odpres tist, kar zelis
<CrazyLemon> ampak na splošno.. seriously..kdo pa bi hotu full ubuntu na telefonu
<ziga555> ma, samo da laufa CLI
<ziga555> Jaz ;)
<CrazyLemon> cli..
<CrazyLemon> sej veš da imaš androida ne?
<ziga555> Ja, ni isto
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak to se bo spremenilo
<ziga555> Je nekaj packagov ki jih nemorem skompajlat na android-u
<CrazyLemon> cilj za 13.04 je da bo ubuntu uporaben na N7
<zdobersek> ... cilj za 13.10 pa je, da bo unity uporaben.
<zdobersek> fullstop.
<CrazyLemon> a ti imaš telefon zato da boš kompajlal pakete gor? :)
<zdobersek> MUAHAHAHAHAAH
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bit smešn
<CrazyLemon> 13.10 bo začetek waylanda
<CrazyLemon> tko da takrat bo unity Å¡e neuporaben
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> (domnevam)
<ziga555> Meh, kdo  kupi Galaxy S?
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> 20€
<CrazyLemon> last offer
<ziga555> Za 20€ si ga raje zatlačim .....
<CrazyLemon> če si ga boš tlaču nekam.. ti ne mislim plačat 20€
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> unless ...
<zdobersek> posnamemo, damo na *.xxx strani, in sluzimo $$$$$
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti maš zdaj S3?
<zdobersek> ne, mam enega drugega galaxyja
<zdobersek> ta prvoprvega.
<zdobersek> ja, onega z android 1.5
<zdobersek> mega je.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek right ... :)
<zdobersek> tko je durabilen, da ga ne morem zanalasc unicit, da bi drugega vzel.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: res.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek noben galaxy ni imel 1.5 :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: challenge accepted.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I7500
<Seniorita> Samsung i7500 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wth..to ni galaxy!
<CrazyLemon> i do not believe in wiki!
<CrazyLemon> ampak imava enak CPU & GPU
<zdobersek> fistbump!
<CrazyLemon> =o
<zdobersek> je to pest?
<dz0ny> e kdo zaide na google intervju http://blog.geekli.st/post/34361344887/how-to-crack-the-toughest-coding-interviews-by-gayle
<Seniorita> How to Crack the Toughest Coding Interviews, by Gayle McDowell, ex-Google Engineer & hiring committee member | Geeklist Update
 * dz0ny popravi č
<dz0ny> jaz bi pogorel če bi me taka spraševala...
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: upam da ne presenečam narobe .q
<ziga555> -.- so tečni..
<ziga555> sry, wrong window...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1620-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1620-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-27
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> pssst
<LorD_DDooM> !
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 !
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zdravje/zenske-ki-opustijo-kajenje-do-30-leta-skoraj-brez-tveganja-prezgodnje-smrti/294559
<Seniorita> Ženske, ki opustijo kajenje do 30. leta, skoraj brez tveganja prezgodnje smrti :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e je nekaj upanja!
<LorD_DDooM> http://www.valvesoftware.com/linuxsurvey.php
<Seniorita> Valve Linux Beta Survey
<lynxlynxlynx> kej zanimivega?
<LorD_DDooM> Eno anketo se izpolni, o okolju katerega uporabljaš pa hardweru, nič posebnega
<lynxlynxlynx> ok
<CrazyLemon> Click here to login with your Steam account
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<dz0ny> jaz se vedno studiram kako geslo imam
<LorD_DDooM> Bedarija je, da ne moreš gesla zamenjat preko weba, nujno rabiš klient imeti naložen...
<dz0ny> evo v bobnu http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410
<Seniorita> Steam Community :: Steam for Linux
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kul..Å¡e 2 let cajta :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voDZmN8UGY4
<Seniorita> How to correctly wipe a harddrive - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF2o5RDkq9A
<Seniorita> Gnesa - Wilder (Music Video) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ???????''
<sasa84> posluš...hud komad
<CrazyLemon> je na mute
<sasa84> tina maze je v primerjavi z njo kt kaj pa vem... tina turner al pa celine dion prot rebeki dremelj :P
<CrazyLemon> že od tretje sekunde
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, uno za disk... a tista "palčka" udarja tud k se piše na disk al kok?
<sasa84> aja CrazyLemon ...pa tole morš pogledat, jst sem se na koncu strinjala s komentarjem Dafuq did﻿ i just watch?
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QFwo57WKwg
<Seniorita> DyE - Fantasy - Official Video - YouTube
<sasa84> zadeve so čedalje bl bizarne :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če bi tista "palčka" (glava) udarjala po disku ti bi hitro ostala brez podatkov :)
<sasa84> aaa
<sasa84> a pol je una palčka tm k je, uno se pa vrti al kok?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tista palčka se premika ..ampak samo gor dol po plošči..brez da bi se dotaknila plošče :)
<CrazyLemon> plošča pa se premika ja
<sasa84> tist je kao laser?
<zdobersek> WASSSAAAAA
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kao :)
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6wTZhsffEE
<Seniorita> Computer Hard-Drive - How It Works - YouTube
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, poglej zdj un video od DyE
<sasa84> elow zdobersek ;9
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lmao
<CrazyLemon> hentai scena :D
<CrazyLemon> "What happens next is for you to discover here. nsfw."
<sasa84> mislm...wtf je pa tole :)))
<zdobersek> pejta potem se na on hentai screamer :>
<sasa84> na kaj?
<CrazyLemon> da faq :D
<CrazyLemon> horror hentai
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> tega nism Å¡e nikol gledala
<sasa84> čak d vidm kwa je sploh tole :)
<sasa84> hentai je kao po*n risanka a ne...una đapen
<CrazyLemon> kar je še najbl disturbing.. tale horror hentai ima več kot 25mio ogledov!
<zdobersek> jah, ce je hentai, sam piksli trpijo, nobena mladoletna dekleta ...
<zdobersek> new generation zupniki imo gledajo to cele noci :>
<zdobersek> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=screamer
<Seniorita> Urban Dictionary: screamer
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=screamer&page=&utm_source=opensearch
<Seniorita> screamer - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> preklet hentai fan
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> gdo?
<CrazyLemon> ti ! :D
<CrazyLemon> obvladaš tu neke screamerje
<zdobersek> wha?!
<zdobersek> sam povem, ce koga zanima ...
<zdobersek> mene je, pa me zdej ne vec.
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<sasa84> pa tale hentai ni pa ama ništa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: omrežni problem..,  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39151/#p39151
<CrazyLemon> fan2:          1928 RPM
<CrazyLemon> uhh
<CrazyLemon> kaj dela sweet home 3d
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> CPUTIN:         +43.5°C
<zdobersek> Who's C. Putin?
<zdobersek> Is he sick?
<zdobersek> Should Vladimir be worried?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: KGB WILL WAIT FOR NO ONE!
<uni4dfx> sovražim python
<dz0ny>  uni4dfx počaki da naletiš na monkey patching , to bo šele lušno
<zdobersek> ljubim javascript
<zdobersek> vcasih
<sasa84> ljubim pasjanso...včasih
<dz0ny> všeč mi je ubuntu...večino časa
<zdobersek> rad imam torto ... lihkar.
<zdobersek> pac, lihkar jo grem jest.
<zdobersek> rad jo mam pa drugac vseskoz.
<dz0ny> igra kdo tf2?
<zdobersek> tu smo vcasih nabijal openareno
<zdobersek> pa je bil en prenadrkan pa smo pol nehal k ni blo fore.
<zdobersek> kasneje.
<dz0ny> jaz danes po dolgo casa spet malo igram, obstaja celo coop, kar pa sploh vedel nisem. Predprirave na linux beta, ce bom sprejet...
<sasa84> zdobersek, a si ti tud igral...? christoos je server naredu  ane
<sasa84> enivej...kje pa je christoos?!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kje christoos pohaja?
<zdobersek> ce je kdo za apokalipso, derren brown je spet neki ustvarju
<lynxlynxlynx> ?
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Derren_Brown#Derren_Brown:_Apocalypse_.282012.29
<Seniorita> Derren Brown - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<lynxlynxlynx> hudo
<uni4dfx> a mi kdo pojasne kaj je point funkcijskega programiranja :D
<uni4dfx> razn to da si zakompliceraš lajf
<miha> uni4dfx: da pri funkcijskem programiranju se lahko vse izvaja vzporedno, ni nobenega stanja, za katerega bi se teple niti med sabo. funkcija je izolirana od ostalih, torej se lahko izvaja vzporedno, brez kake sinhronizacije
<miha> torej, za veliko jeder (GPU npr)
<uni4dfx> fair enough
<miha> tolk sm slišu kot noob :)
<zdobersek> pades v haskel, gres na borzo, sluzis
<zdobersek> haskell*
<zdobersek> zato je dobro :>
<lynxlynxlynx> že regex je v osnovi funkcijsko programiranje
<lynxlynxlynx> pa najbrž tud cevi kot v lupini
<lynxlynxlynx> stateless joy
<uni4dfx> hairless joy
<zdobersek> regex mi se lezi, zdle gledam primere se za lisp, clojure, erlang
<zdobersek> koda zlo posranega izgleda
<uni4dfx> mi v pythonu delamo
<uni4dfx> k ni lih funkcijski ampak lahko se pretvarjaš da je
<miha> jst sicer ne razumem v čem je poanta posebi funkcijskega programiranja, tud v proceduralnem lahk delaš sam s funkcijami. morda, da te prisili, da ne grešiš :D
<miha> sm pa recimo dolg bral neko bluzenje o "closures" pa sm mislu, da je to nevemkaj, pa zvedu da je to v bistvu tisto kar je pr javi (anonymous) inner class
<miha> vsaj v grobem
<uni4dfx> če ne delaš paralelno je totaln idiotizem
<uni4dfx> edin kao bol enostavno zgleda
<uni4dfx> my ass
<miha> to tko kot tist "rekurzivno" => elegantno in počasneje kot s for zanko
<miha> :D
<miha> sicer pa.. paralelno... enkrat sm mal gledu tutorial tle http://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-opencl-sdk .. to zgleda celo dokaj razumljivo
<Seniorita> Intel® OpenCL SDK | Intel® Developer Zone
<miha> sicer pa
 * miha loves Java. rest suck :D
<zdobersek> *** cough cough ***
<zdobersek> :>
<miha> :D
 * miha hvaležn za Android. Je Java, kot naj bi bila. Pa končno Java, ki je.. nekak..seksi :D
<miha> google me rešu muk
<miha> sicer bi moral kak C# gulit :(
<zdobersek> poj ga pa Oracle nazaj jebe, muahaha
<uni4dfx> ma ja po 2 urah pythona tud js javo pogrešam
<miha> uni4dfx:  :)
<miha> zdobersek: lej, mislim da Google dovolj velik in močan, da se lahk brani tako pred Oracle kot pred Apple kot pred Microsoft
<miha> bodo že uredil da bo vredu
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej so že zdavnaj uredili? :)
<miha> dans sm zadovoljn, mi zdj prov dela http://developer.android.com/guide/google/gcm/index.html .. z javo ali pa.. s php: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11242743/gcm-with-php-google-cloud-messaging
<Seniorita> Google Cloud Messaging for Android | Android Developers
<miha> CrazyLemon: to je proces :D
<CrazyLemon> miha kak proces
<miha> urejanje z Applom, Oraclom..
<miha> to je proces.. :D
<miha> tožba => proti-tožba => poravnava, naslednja runda...
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012102705843859
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: VIDEO: Drogiranje s halucinogeno &#382;abo
<CrazyLemon> old :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: vse kr jst gledam je old :D
<CrazyLemon> miha čas je da stopiš v korak s časom :)
<uni4dfx> kaj je dons
<uni4dfx> ah sobota
<uni4dfx> modelcek sory k včer nism pršu, sm končal tist ob pol treh zjutri pa se mi je zdel že mal late :P
<modelcek> ni panike :D
<modelcek> jz sm ob pol dveh ze bil doma
<uni4dfx> kako pa to
<modelcek> bedno je blo :D
<uni4dfx> a greš dans kam
<modelcek> ne
<uni4dfx> eh pa še zmer ščije
<modelcek> jbt ga :D
<modelcek> naj bi cel vikend scal
<uni4dfx> mja
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e mojih korejk ni v LJ ;_;
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/27/3563274/google-event-canceled-due-to-hurricane
<CrazyLemon> pfffft
<Seniorita> Google's Android event canceled due to hurricane   | The Verge
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a si hotu it :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sem že vse zrihtal in pripravil za event
<CrazyLemon> oni pa skenslajo
<CrazyLemon> zato ker bo mal pihal
<zdobersek> ma kaj, a ni v Kaliforniji?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: guess what
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek w00t
<zdobersek> Samsung Galaxy I7500 se poslavlja
<zdobersek> sel spiker pa mikrofon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek w00000t
<CrazyLemon> kero naključje
<zdobersek> ne morem vec telefonirat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: s cim?
<CrazyLemon> pa ravno sedaj ko bo google predstavu nov telefon
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> ah.
<zdobersek> ah!
<CrazyLemon> exynos 5 all the way!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> BUT WHAIT!
<zdobersek> WAIT!* (lol)
<zdobersek> super telefon, super cena!
<CrazyLemon> wajt!
<zdobersek> IN THE U S OF FSCKING A
<zdobersek> Europe? 3 months and you'll be able to buy it!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah
<CrazyLemon> bo Å¡lo kr globalno
<zdobersek> for 140% of the U S OF FSCKING A PRICE
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne boš verjel... mogoče bom tud jst počas kupla kšn fon :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek STOP WITH THE FUCKING CAPS AND THE FUCKING SWEARING ALL THE FUCKING TIME!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res ne bom verjel
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> zdobersek US: $300, EU: €300 :D
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: fscking exactly.
<uni4dfx> american_coolface.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek if you ask me..Å¡e pocen je to!
<CrazyLemon> a veš kok sam stane enosmerna iz US v EU ???????
<CrazyLemon> FUŁ
<sasa84> lol
<zdobersek> pa /fsck*/i ni nobena kletvica. google it.
<sasa84> łoł
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: briga me za letalo, ampak ce je ze globalna splavitev, nej bo se globalna cena.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej bo..cena je povsod enaka
<CrazyLemon> sam valuta je druga
<sasa84> !g fsck
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Seniorita> fsck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsck
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 neki sladkega bi jedu..pejt v kuhno neki pripravit..tnx
<zdobersek> a pol ce placam tamle v Mobitelu $300 namest €300, bo telefon se vedno moj?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, fsck u!
<zdobersek> ja, go filesytem-check yourself.
<zdobersek> see you tomorrow.
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol..probaj.. zanima me odziv :D
<sasa84> nočko zdobersek, lepo fsck-aj
<zdobersek> pridejo takoj oni z anon maskami pa me slavijo, kak rebelde sem
<zdobersek> sasa84: to je blo limunu namenjen, ideja je bla, da bi fsck traju celo noc
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek blond je..bolj počasi govori :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti tud men nis hotu narest sendviča...sou sanšajn, no svits for ju tudej!
<uni4dfx> "Premlada si Å¡e a v disko rada bi Å¡la, da s fanti bi tam se zabavala!"
<sasa84> zdobersek, kaj pa jst vem kaj boš ti delu ponoč :P
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ? :)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 Boštjan Konečnik lol
<uni4dfx> noben ti ne dvigne kocin tko k on
<sasa84> !g boštjan konečnik
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek fyi..v .de je S3 SAMO 480€! :)
<Seniorita> www.BostjanKonecnik.com - Domov http://www.bostjankonecnik.com/
<uni4dfx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPVYaNBDgAM
<Seniorita> Boštjan Konečnik - premlada si deklica - YouTube
<uni4dfx> kr na jok mi gre tok je glupo besedilo
<sasa84> o Å¡it uni4dfx
<sasa84> psy je majka prot temu :P
<uni4dfx> lol kera primerjava :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: samo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7I77QqfoE4&feature=related
<Seniorita> Vse moje ljubice-Tadej Zalig - YouTube
<uni4dfx> oh wow
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tole je pa sam zate pa na en mafin
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOoL0xw-30o&feature=related
<Seniorita> BePoP - Moje sonce - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] rjavijim: Re: ACER Aspire One 725 in ploščica  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39152/#p39152
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/100585555255542998765/posts/WJVoYEhypGS
<Seniorita> Google Chrome – Google + - Edit: Wow! Glad that so many people liked the Incognito…
<sasa84> fantje moji, šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočka :)
<dz0ny> pogledal apokalipso
<dz0ny> scary stuff
<lynxlynxlynx> a tole od browna?
<dz0ny> jp
<lynxlynxlynx> se mu je izboljšal? :)
<dz0ny> kaj? Å¡e vedno uporablaj psihologijo da manipulira folk
<dz0ny> uporablja*
<dz0ny> je pa to aplokalipsa bolj, "dramatična"
<lynxlynxlynx> itak, mislil sem tarčo
<dz0ny> je pa tokrat priznal da se vsega ne da zmanipulirat
<dz0ny> je kr enega hekerja najel
#ubuntu-si 2012-10-28
<bidad35> hey
<CrazyLemon> dial up volja..tega pa že dolg nisem vidu :)
<dz0ny> huh who?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, BIdad? :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kak je kej dol vreme
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bidad ja ... uni4dfx malo pihlja :)
<uni4dfx> ni snega?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men sta bli zanimi dve črki "b in i" :)
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx na obali ne :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ane :D boga žena :))
<uni4dfx> awesome, pol lahk kšno tja odpelem na lepš :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, a spet kšno korejko? :P
<Sky[x]> lp
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ja no, bomo vidl kera je frej ane :D
<sasa84> uni4dfx, kao bejba v koreji...ti pa kle tko mal
<uni4dfx> varanje je definirano znotraj ene države!
<Sky[x]> haha dobra :P
<sasa84> boš vidu...te bo ujela in flagranti pa boš mel korejsko mafijo za vratom :P
<sasa84> pa mučenje... 24/7 psy
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx pol boš pa jokal ko tvoja korejka rodi japončka :p
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, glede na politko...težko, d bi bil japonc :P
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kr posluš saso :D
<sasa84> to je huj k da slovenka rodi hrvata
<sasa84> pa že to je grozn slišat :P
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon k to je lih tazadna stvar k me skrbi :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: Re: omrežni problem..,  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39153/#p39153
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: omrežni problem..,  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39154/#p39154
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: Re: [rešeno] Omrežni problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39155/#p39155
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Omrežni problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39156/#p39156
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] amat: Re: [rešeno] Omrežni problem  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39157/#p39157
<sasa84> zdobersek, jutro!
<zdobersek> ni jutro!
<zdobersek> gledam zdejle tale apocalypse
<lynxlynxlynx> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa432714(office.12).aspx
<Pepelka> MsoTriState Enumeration [Object Library Reference for the 2007 Microsoft Office System]
<lynxlynxlynx> For the lazy, it's a definition of MsoTriStateEnumeration, which is a tri-state Boolean with 5 possible values of which only two are supported. Just let that sink in for a while so you can appreciate the awesome WFTery of it.
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItkWCmkxBv0&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Ubuntu with LXDE on Nexus 7 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> "hey everybody..its a bad idea here"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti pa itak to lajkaš ker je anime background
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nope.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dugrega: Re: [rešeno] Odpiranje novih pogramov (oken)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39158/#p39158
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: je tale dugrega slučajno "starejši uproabnik" ?
<dz0ny> uporabnik*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
<CrazyLemon> hmm..tale Calibri font pa sploh ni grd.. všeč mi je :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: Imaš še galaxy ace, pogeldaš prosim če se ti ob priklopu mobitela preko usb kabla (ubuntu), v omrežnih nastavitvah pojavi nova mrežna kartica?
<CrazyLemon> sasa..pa android.. haha.. hecaš se ane? :D
<zdobersek> jst mam galaxy i7500, in se pojavi mobile broadband opcija
<dz0ny> zdobersek: se mi je zdelo ja da je to samodejno, da en rabiš nič nameščat
<dz0ny> http://web.dodds.net/~vorlon/wiki/blog/SecureBoot_in_Ubuntu_12.10/
<Pepelka> SecureBoot in Ubuntu 12.10
<CrazyLemon> meni ne ponudi te opcije :)
<zdobersek> whatsup! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsA8TF02s7I
<Pepelka> Sex Drive Andy and Randy Clips - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gledal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cestitam.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hvala
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ce zelis si lahko sprintas medaljo :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lepo bi bilo če bi prejel že sprintalo medaljo
<CrazyLemon> *hint*
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: it's a free network
<zdobersek> tko da, kr sam sprintej.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but the ink and the paper are not free!
<zdobersek> then display it on the screen and glare at it!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek link me!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://chan.catiewayne.com/m/src/134238511522.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek holy crap1
<CrazyLemon> !
<dz0ny> owncloud, sparkleshare, syncany alternative.. Pozna kdo kaj?
<CrazyLemon> owncloud "poznam"..bral sem neki o tem
<CrazyLemon> vbistvu mi je kr všeč..če bi mogu izbirat pa da bi mel zanesljiv server bi definitivno owncloud stestiral :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: owncloud je shit, datoteke večje od 2gb sploh ne moreš naložiti, število hroščev pa z vsako izdajo narašča. Zgleda da bo sparkle share win
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny aja? kje si pa prebral to za 2gb fajle..link me
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sam probal, tudi drugi opažajo na #owncloud kanalu
<dz0ny> fora je v tem da se cela datotak poizkusi naložit v ram (php zadeva)
<dz0ny> obupno
<zdobersek> uf.
<zdobersek> optmisti
<zdobersek> optimisti*
<dz0ny> smo testirali ownlcoud par tednov in nisem zadovoljen z vsem skupaj
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda..bere se kot zelo kul
<dz0ny> je kul samo zelo nerad dela tako kot mora
<dz0ny> recimo posodobiš klinet, ne pa serverja in gre pol zadev k hudiču
<dz0ny> klient*
<dz0ny> trenutno sem se pustil na nivo sftp+chroot in cyberduck
<dz0ny> da vidimo kako bo to Å¡lo
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-21
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Skype: obrnjena slika na spletni kameri za 180 stopinj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40798/#p40798
<lurker69> http://youtu.be/5Pij1VWgnpY
<Pepelka> I Can See Clearly Now (The Rain Is Gone) - Jimmy Cliff - YouTube
<lurker69> dobro juto
<lurker69>  A celestial dance on the grandest and most infinitestimally tiny scale. We move thru an impossibly beautiful universe.
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM1 :)
 * sasa84 požgečka LorD_DDooM1 za gudmorning :>
<LorD_DDooM1> Dobro jutro, radni narod
<LorD_DDooM1> sasa84: kdaj se vam začnejo predavanja na faksu?
<LorD_DDooM1> za podiplomca
<sasa84> uf... mislm d bom letos hodila sam na ena predavanaj :)
<sasa84> pač... ostalo mam konzultacije
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM1, a bi rad k nam hodu? :>
<LorD_DDooM1> Ne, sam prašam, ker mi še nismo dobili urnika
<sasa84> aha
<sasa84> mi mamo zdej v 2. dve izbirni predavanji (pač zunanji) in 2 iz svojga foha oz. področja
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
<napsy> dan
<breza> Zdravo, napsy
<yang> dober dan
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OadzFbJ754w
<Pepelka> AC/DC's Thunderstruck mit einem Dudelsack - YouTube
<dz0ny> dan
<breza> Hej dz0ny, lepo te je videti!
<zdobersek> ping
<breza> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Dober dan, zdobersek
<dz0ny> !t en sl Digital_signage
<Pepelka> digital_signage
<dz0ny> !t en sl Digital signage
<Pepelka> digital Signage
<dz0ny> ok :)
<zdobersek> digitalno podpisovanje
<zdobersek> zaznamovanje
<dz0ny> ja to ni to :)
<dz0ny> peti zaslon je akademsko :>
<zdobersek> o.0
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] marko88: Free Spletni Direktoriji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40799/#p40799
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] marko88: Re: Pogled Ubunt-ja kot Windows  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40800/#p40800
<CrazyLemon> Karl Pilkington The Moaning Of Life
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> meaning*
<CrazyLemon> .imdb Karl Pilkington The Moaning Of Life
<CrazyLemon> .imdb Karl Pilkington The Meaning Of Life
<CrazyLemon> nope
<zdobersek> vozi kdo precise?
<CrazyLemon> <-
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-core
<zdobersek> s.v.p
<zdobersek> .
<CrazyLemon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6275668/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Pastebin
<zdobersek> posh.
<zdobersek> mais merci
<zdobersek> huh
<zdobersek> sploh ni vec mozno 12.04 dolpotegnit, edino 12.04.3
<dz0ny> why would you ....
<dz0ny> a rad gledas update screen
<dz0ny> ?
<zdobersek> mhm
<dz0ny> napsy: a res uporabljate go v produkciji?
<napsy> dz0ny: ki si pa to slisu?
<napsy> uporablamo, ja
<dz0ny> a je kak comunity v slo ze razvit?
<dz0ny> napsy: vsepovsod mam usesa :)
<dz0ny> like nsa :>
<napsy> mislim da ne, pred casom sm ze mel golang.si registriran pa pol nims mel casa dalje razvijat
<zdobersek> dz0ny = NSA
<zdobersek> breza = GCHQ
<dz0ny> The left-hand side of an assignment must be a variable.
<zdobersek> sj vcasih si dz0ny_
<dz0ny> napsy: ce bos mel kje kak talk, me opomni :)
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ja?
<zdobersek> => variiras
<napsy> dz0ny: sm ze studiru neki, bi se mogu s sefom posvetovat
<zdobersek> kasnej
<dz0ny> zdobersek: ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Izšel je Kubuntu 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40801/#p40801
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prestavitev sistema na drugi disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40802/#p40802
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Xubuntu 13.10 Sound Indicator Fix  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3LqcslAEvfE/xubuntu-1310-sound-indicator-fix.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Roberthr: Re: Skype: obrnjena slika na spletni kameri za 180 stopinj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40803/#p40803
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Xubuntu 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40804/#p40804
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Y PPA Manager 0.9.9.1 Released With Ubuntu 13.10 Fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/aYCF1tlQvAo/y-ppa-manager-0991-released-with-ubuntu.html
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ?
<CrazyLemon> pof... fb.. kr noče in noče postat novice
<idioterna> the swat team is on its way
<CrazyLemon> The message could not be posted to this Timeline.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Opens For Development  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5xPR1gW9QzU/ubuntu-14-04-lts-opens-development
<dz0ny> a te je kdo prjavu da spamaš?
<dz0ny> zihr sosednji tabor :)
<CrazyLemon> ma facebook sux ass
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej da boš kako slikco svojih slušateljev objavil na  ubuntu fb
<dz0ny> ziht ne bo blocked :>
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny> http://off.net.mk/video/zabava/slakonja-go-zhezhe-zhizhek
<Pepelka> Слакоња го жеже Жижек | Off
<Pepelka> »Клемен Слакоња го знаете од серијата рекламни спотови за македонскиот туризам во кои како Стив Ирвин откриваше ендемски видови во Македонија. Овојпат има сосема друга мета - живописниот филозоф Славој Жижек. «
<zdobersek> wha http://www.everythingisterrible.com/2013/10/vintage-90s-fearmongering.html
<Pepelka> Everything Is Terrible!: VINTAGE 90s FEARMONGERING!
<CrazyLemon> cut the balls :D
<CrazyLemon> epic
<sasa84_> Juhuuuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ we need to cut the balls!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84_> Am... Crazy?:-D
<sasa84_> Dobesedno?;-)
<sasa84_> Začenjamo pri tebi?;-)
<yang> spet sem dobil obisk ta lepe jehovke
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80X0pbCV_t4
<Pepelka> Klemen Slakonja as Slavoj Žižek - The Perverted Dance (Cut The Balls) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja Klemen Slakonja impersonating Slavoj Žižek. Inspired by Žižek's lectures (Je bella cesta, 17.10.2013, Pop tv) https:/...«
<CrazyLemon> yang zihr želi sexat in čaka da narediš prvi korak!
<yang> CrazyLemon: haha
 * CrazyLemon off
 * zdobersek on
<yang> ja moram malo pospravit doma, pol jo lohk not povabim
<yang> sam k nikol ne vem kdaj bo prsla
<yang> ampak bi mi skoz razlagala o pomenu vere, mislim da ne bi bila zadost sproscena pr sexu
<zdobersek> bi mel pa threesome
<yang> aja k vedno v dvoje prihajajo
<yang> tista druga je ponavadi ze v penziji
<yang> dans je bla ena iz azije z njo
<zdobersek> ne, ti + ona + Jehova
<yang> aja
<yang> ja jehova je vseprisoten
<yang> mogoce bi zacela "ja ja je je jehovaaaaa!"
<yang> ne mislim da je v redu punca
<yang> brez hea
<yang> brez heca
<yang> rada pac isce odgovore na nemogoca vprasanja
<idioterna> temu se strokovno rece "not too bright"
<idioterna> (ker v resnici noce pravih odgovorov, ampak take, ki so ji vsec)
<dz0ny> yang: http://drpm.me/lRoK :$
<Pepelka> Trying to understand life is like trying to understand what a woman is trying to say with a penis in her mouth — DropMeme
<Pepelka> »DropMeme — Teh Best Meme Generator«
<yang> heh
<yang> zadnic pravi en
<yang> k je prsla jehovvka
<yang> pa ji je rekel "a bi spala z mano" pa ona pravi "zakaj pa me nadlegujete" on pa nazaj "saj vi tudi nadlegujete mene" hehe
<yang> rajs vidim da tale hodi, kt pa une stare mamce
<yang> ne vem ampak ponavadi zmer ona govori
<yang> una druga pa samo gleda
<yang> zgleda da so tko zmenjeni
<dz0ny> http://dropmeme.com/a4Ah/direct
<yang> dz0ny: a to sta dve besedi k jih najvec uporablja ?
<dz0ny> yep :)
<dz0ny> slakonja v videu
<yang> FB is being fuckbutted
<yang> dobr so tega slakonjo zamaskkiral zgleda kt taprav zizek
<dz0ny> mhm prvo sem mislu da so sam zrezal mal njegove izjave skupaj
<dz0ny> pa je prevec gibcen
<skyx_> ej trenutni in ex svn userji ko switches branch zan pridt sucajno do kaksenga konflikta ?
<skyx_> al ne bi smeo nikol priti
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Re: Skype: obrnjena slika na spletni kameri za 180 stopinj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40805/#p40805
<lynxlynxlynx> če nimaš nobenih lokalnih sprememb, potem načeloma (svn pač) ne
<sasa84_> Yang, mene bi sprejel v hiso?:-P
<yang> sasa84_: ja lahko drugic prideta :)skupaj
<skyx_> lynxlynxlynx: lokalnih sprememb ne bo
<yang> bos se ti kaj povedala, da nau samo ona govorila
<sasa84_> Uuu threesome:-P
<yang> ;)
<sasa84_> Akcija yang!
<yang> mam sampanjec
<yang> v hladilniku
<sasa84_> Bos zmogu?
<yang> se bom potrudil
<sasa84_> Uuu
<sasa84_> Aam d ne bove prehude yang
<yang> sam da se nauta skregali v pogledih do vsevisnjega
<sasa84_> Lol
<sasa84_> Sam jehova prica ma vse tole za greh a ves
<yang> vem
<sasa84_> Mogla bi ji midva pokazat, da je ta greh zlooo sladek
<yang> sej tebi je tut prepovedano pred poroko sasa84_
<yang> :)
<sasa84_> Ne yang
<sasa84_> Jst se sklicujem na najvecjega teologa, ki prav da je treba 
<yang> aja
<yang> kdo je ta
<sasa84_> Mislm... Tud za ceno ekskomunika cije  iz cerkve je potrebn poslusat lastno vest- tud ce je objektivno gledano kao zmotna in ti ne ves
<sasa84_> To prav akvinski
<sasa84_> Tko d... Se opiram na lastno vest;-)
<dz0ny> lol facebook crashed
<dz0ny> vrednsot delnice pada
<dz0ny> for real...
<dz0ny> wtf
<skyx_> a res auch
<skyx_> dej link da vimd :)
<sasa84_> Lol dz0ny
<yang> ja ne dela ze kake 2 uri
<yang> anonymouse majo not
<sasa84_> Oooo kaj pa zdej:-D
<yang> zdej se bomo moral prek IRCa sporazumevat
<skyx_> mn dela fb :)
<yang> eni so ze naznanli da se bodo obesli ce ne bo zacel delat po dveh urah
<sasa84_> Lol
<yang> k ne zdrzijo bre
<yang> brez
<sasa84_> Jst zdj sibam miske;-)
<sasa84_> Se tipkamo cez dve urci
<sasa84_> Papa
<yang> skoda da je sasa ze sla bi ji neki pokazal
<dz0ny> hehe ji nismo se povedal da mamo na strani dnevno 2 obiska zarad besede miska
<dz0ny> miske
<skyx_> hehe :D
<skyx_> vroce miske :
<skyx_> :P
<dz0ny> cajt je bil
<dz0ny> https://pkghub.io/home
<Pepelka> PkgHub - Hello - Welcome!
<dz0ny> byby stupid launchpad
<skyx_> hehe nice :D
<lynxlynxlynx> .io - zih je kul
<zdobersek> bye*bye*
<dz0ny> ja :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Izšel je Kubuntu 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40806/#p40806
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Free Spletni Direktoriji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40807/#p40807
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Free Spletni Direktoriji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40808/#p40808
<dz0ny> hm a zakleni pa nimamo?
<zdobersek> NO LOCK FOR YOU
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<breza> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 18.9°C @21.10.2013 17:00 CEST.
<breza> Vlažnost: 68% Veter: jugozahodnik 3.7 m/s
<breza> http://forecast.io/#/f/46.23974949999999,15.2677063
<breza> Mestna Občina Celje: 18.39°C, Sončni vzhod: 07:25:15, Sončni zahod: 18:01:38
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: First Development Release Of Parole Media Player 0.6 Is Out, Install It In (X)Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/lR9312sXXPE/first-development-release-of-parole.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40809/#p40809
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [12.10] Namestitev Skypea  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40810/#p40810
<idioterna> http://9gag.com/gag/aYb7wM7
<Pepelka> 9GAG - Monsters u say
<Pepelka> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> not
<dz0ny> cl a si kej zmatran?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny en "mau"
<CrazyLemon> sam sm..brez pomočnikov!
<CrazyLemon> ffs.. kje je ta solidarnost ko jo js rabim
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ja vemo
<dz0ny> je ni
<dz0ny> kake slusatelje. si pa mel
<dz0ny> old?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> no en je bil mal mlajši
<CrazyLemon> ~50ish
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hvala k si pejstnu novičko ;)
<sasa84> ju ar sou Å¡wit!
<sasa84> da ti še mal na dušico popiham... tud jst bi rada mela pr 80tih tko fejst fanta na čarunalniških učnih uricah :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a prideš tud na dom? :P
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEnkDEgALGI#t=28
<Pepelka> Slavoj Žižek -the dusty balls of capitalism(joke) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Slavoj Žižek tells an old Russian joke, expounding its political relevance today....«
<dz0ny> tko da svašta
<sasa84> dz0ny, a ni CrazyLemon priden :>
<dz0ny> zelo :)
<dz0ny> a ti si mela tud učence na rakeku?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1991-1: GNU C Library vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1991-1/
<sasa84> dz0ny, noup
<sasa84> :(
 * sasa84 ni pridna
<dz0ny> a te je microsoft udba pogruntala a ne?
<dz0ny> ta CrazyLemon se pa kr skriva Å¡e nekak
<zdobersek> (18:57:24) sasa84: CrazyLemon, hvala k si pejstnu novičko ;)
<zdobersek> (18:57:33) sasa84: ju ar sou Å¡it!
<sasa84> ne zdobersek, nism tega napisala!
<sasa84> Å¡wit, ne Å¡it!
<sasa84> <sasa84> CrazyLemon, hvala k si pejstnu novičko ;)
<sasa84> <sasa84> ju ar sou Å¡wit!
<sasa84> zdobersek, je Å¡wit, sam je pa tud ful of... :>
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdej CrazyLemon zgubla žiwčke ob nonah z appli :>
<zdobersek> (19:09:40) sasa84: zdobersek, zdej CrazyLemon zgubla žičke ob nonah z appli :>
<sasa84> lol :)
<dz0ny> sive lase dobiva
<sasa84> zdobersek, kam pa mislš, d jih vtika? :o
<sasa84> joooj, pa CrazyLemon ma tko lepe laske :>
<dz0ny> packa
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> dz0ny, najino kofe še čakam :P
<sasa84> lohk greva an kofe...pa vsan na svojem fonu kle chata :))
<dz0ny> glih pijem
<dz0ny> tko da :)
<idioterna> ocitno se te mal boji
<sasa84> idioterna, mhm
<idioterna> sej to je ok
<CrazyLemon> matr vam je dolgčas :)
<sasa84> Å¡ibam na sestank ;)
<sasa84> ajde ;)
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3UfCGyADJE
<Pepelka> Å tudentske zdrahe - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Udarec pred koprskim lokalom Atlantida. V ozadju so interesi okoli ŠOUP-a.«
<CrazyLemon> to je pa staro
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. ime lokala.. ni več atlantida :)
<CrazyLemon> atlantida je bil ko sm ji bil mlad :D
<CrazyLemon> js*
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrPlF5wZ77Y
<Pepelka> Klemen Slakonja as Lord Gaga - Aplavz (Applause Parody) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Klemen Slakonja impersonating Gašpar Gašpar Mišič Je bella cesta, 10.10.2013, Pop tv https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja http://jebellacesta.si/ https://...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40811/#p40811
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40812/#p40812
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ni vazno, ce ti sivijo lasje!
<zdobersek> glavno je, da si v srcu mlad
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej ko se obrijem sem kot 15 letnik! tko da nisem sam v srcu mlad!
<CrazyLemon> ko pa pojem to kokosovo tortico pa ne bom v srcu tok mlad
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/4GXAiO1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tko je ob sredah/četrtkih ko upokojenci gredo v trgovino
<dz0ny> http://www.edtechmagazine.com/k12/article/2013/03/how-ubermix-changing-k-12-it-landscape
<Pepelka> How ubermix Is Changing the K–12 IT Landscape | EdTech Magazine
<Pepelka> »A California IT director solved a litany of challenges for his district by building his own operating system. Today, more than 40 other districts are using it too.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Xubuntu 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40813/#p40813
<CrazyLemon> uuu.. maša na RT
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ka je že un dns proxy
<dz0ny> hula hola neki
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hola.org sam neki ne dela
<CrazyLemon> že cca. 5dni
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ni delal
<CrazyLemon> trenutno dela
<dz0ny> http://tunlr.net/
<Pepelka> tunlr.net
<dz0ny> je tudi
<dz0ny> thx :)
<CrazyLemon> ko hola ne bo delal.. me spomni na tunlr :)
<CrazyLemon> .url http://tunlr.net/
<breza> dz0ny: http://tunlr.net/ @pon. okt. 21 2013 21:43:54 GMT+0200
<Pepelka> tunlr.net
<breza> dz0ny: http://www.edtechmagazine.com/k12/article/2013/03/how-ubermix-changing-k-12-it-landscape @pon. okt. 21 2013 21:19:11 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny: http://i.imgur.com/4GXAiO1.jpg @pon. okt. 21 2013 21:15:06 GMT+0200
<breza> idioterna: http://9gag.com/gag/aYb7wM7 @pon. okt. 21 2013 18:31:40 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny: https://pkghub.io/home @pon. okt. 21 2013 16:01:18 GMT+0200
<breza> dz0ny: http://dropmeme.com/a4Ah/direct @pon. okt. 21 2013 15:29:09 GMT+0200
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> kaj je že tist ukaz da shrani url
<dz0ny> .shrani
<dz0ny> joj :)
<CrazyLemon> .shrani http://tunlr.net/
<Pepelka> tunlr.net
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<dz0ny> .shrani <ključ> <sporočilo> -- Shrani nekaj v shrambo
<dz0ny> .shrani alternativni_dns http://tunlr.net/
<Pepelka> tunlr.net
<CrazyLemon> .pomoč
<CrazyLemon> .seznam
<breza> CrazyLemon: http://tunlr.net/
<CrazyLemon> !g hackersi
<Pepelka> Hackers (1995) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113243/
<dz0ny> a ?
<dz0ny> zdej bo globalan shramba
<dz0ny> globalna
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny amm.. hackersi je pod viri novic
<CrazyLemon> kaj pomeni globalna shramba?
<dz0ny> prej je bila bila vezana na uporabnika
<CrazyLemon> torej če grem v italijo bo enaka kot zdaj v sloveniji?
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> sej edino prav da je vezana na uporabnika
<dz0ny> no zdej ni več
<CrazyLemon> a ni mal neumno da je malo morje linkov ne veš pa kje je tvoj :)
<dz0ny> se ti piše kdo je dal :)
<CrazyLemon> sam si res en NSA :p
<CrazyLemon> vse bi rad videl :>
<dz0ny> ah to sem že prej lahko :P
<CrazyLemon> BOFH :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40814/#p40814
<dz0ny> botsnack
<breza> Aww, kako si prijazna/en!
<dz0ny> botsnack
<breza> Najlepše ti hvala.
<dz0ny1> botsnack
<breza> Aww, kako si prijazna/en!
<dz0ny2> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<CrazyLemon> seriously.. ne loči spola?
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny_> fix it
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/KartikTalwar/LeGenderary
<Pepelka> KartikTalwar/LeGenderary · GitHub
<Pepelka> »LeGenderary - Algorithms for determining gender from name«
<dz0ny_> sem probal za saso vrne unknown
<CrazyLemon> torej dela
 * CrazyLemon hides
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Bi kdo piškotek?
<sasa84> jaz!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Uhh, zredila se bom. Bi kdo piškot?!
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Uhh, zredila se bom. Bi kdo piškot?!
<CrazyLemon> dej Å¡e spammat je bella cesta
<sasa84> dz0ny_, breza bi mogla kšno po notranjsko rečt :)))
<sasa84> tišina OldieGoldie
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti starejšim gospem tud kužke sprehajaš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 odvisno kok so stare
<sasa84> ^^
<dz0ny_> sasa84: tlele https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/blob/master/scripts/chatter.coffee#L43
<Pepelka> ircbot/scripts/chatter.coffee at master · ubuntu-si/ircbot · GitHub
<dz0ny_> klikneš edit :>
<Pepelka> »ircbot - Preprost irc bot«
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> dz0ny_, dala sem en nov pozdrav :))
<CrazyLemon> wow
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> lepo :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40815/#p40815
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Dober dan, sasa84
<dz0ny_> dan
<breza> Hej dz0ny_, lepo te je videti!
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Ja buhdej, sasa84
<sasa84> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> botsnack
<breza> Bi kdo piškotek?
<CrazyLemon> botsnack
<breza> Kako ste danes radodarni <3
<CrazyLemon> botsnack
<breza> Bi kdo piškotek?
<CrazyLemon> botsnack
<breza> Bi kdo piškotek?
<CrazyLemon> botsnack
<breza> Kako ste danes radodarni <3
<CrazyLemon> ffs :(
<dz0ny_> jah sam 4 možnosti so
<dz0ny_> nisem več kreativen
<CrazyLemon> 5
<dz0ny_> 4 če jo je nafutral že več ljudi
<yang> sasa84: baje obstajajo posebni pripravki za sex z jehovimi pricami http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lssncs06vl1qbujxso1_500.jpg
<CrazyLemon> 5
 * yang se skrije in gre spat
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nafutraj jo
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: lol
<dz0ny_> rly
<dz0ny_> zatlači
<sasa84> lol yang :)
<sasa84> a ni bolš natur? :P
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<idioterna> natur ma hiv not
<idioterna> aha breza ti to sam sparas
<idioterna> nc ne pojes
<dz0ny_> poje cez 3600s
<zdobersek> omnomnom
<dz0ny_> sej zjutraj bo hotla pa jest
<dz0ny_> bl ocitno :>
<dz0ny_> dost zajebancije
<dz0ny_> noc
<sasa84> nočko dz0ny_ :)
<sasa84> nočko miške ;)
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-22
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1992-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1992-1/
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1999-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1999-1/
<breza> lačna sem?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.10] Namestitev Skypea  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40816/#p40816
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<slax0r> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, slax0r
<breza> lačna sem?
<slax0r> botsnack
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<breza> Om nom nom!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Izšel je Kubuntu 13.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40817/#p40817
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Skype: obrnjena slika na spletni kameri za 180 stopinj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40818/#p40818
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Joan_Rivers_2010_-_David_Shankbone.jpg lustna 35 , erm 78 letnica
<Pepelka> File:Joan Rivers 2010 - David Shankbone.jpg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> jutro saska
<sasa84> ooo, jutro yang
<sasa84> yangsnack
<yang> njom njom.
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Hej sasa84, lepo te je videti!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Hvala za okusen priboljšek!
<breza> Na še tebi en piškotek!
<yang> http://www.startup.si/
<Pepelka> Startup: Index
<dz0ny_> yang: to je paradržavna zadeva ne? :>
<dz0ny_> yep
<yang> state funded ja
<dz0ny_> sem Å¡el v footer
<dz0ny_> lol Permission Denial: can't dump meminfo from from pid=17516, uid=10135 without permission android.permission.DUMP
<dz0ny_> !t en sl dump
<Pepelka> smetišče
<sasa84> ooo lordi :)
<idioterna> yang: pod maticom bitencom manjka opomba, da je narkoman.
<idioterna> pa verjetn tut pod skor vsemi ostalimi
<yang> :/
<yang> kako pa to ves
<dz0ny_> sensing troll mode :)
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<dz0ny_> botsnack
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<breza> Om nom nom!
<yang> a kdo slucajno prodaja takle loncek ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbAJQuNF6oE
<Pepelka> Most Amazing Trick! Turn 1 USD Into 100 Euros - YouTube
<Pepelka> »How to make money by fooling ppl of a magic trick!«
<idioterna> yang: kaj kako vem?
<idioterna> a da je matic bitenc narkoman?
<idioterna> nonstop je zapohan
<idioterna> pa proba tut ksno drugo drogo vsake tolk
<idioterna> ne vem sicer zakaj :\
<idioterna> meni se ne zdi nic spornega uzivat droge, ce clovek hoce
<idioterna> sporno se mi zdi samo to, da jih ne mores nabavit v lekarni, kjer bi ti zagotavljali neoporecnost
<dz0ny_> Na
<dz0ny_> Ena južno ameriška je začela prodajat teavco za dolar čist legalno
<dz0ny_>  
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> no sej colorado pa washington mata zdej pot cist legaliziran tko da
<idioterna> js sam upam da se tale matic nau tja preselu
<idioterna> ampak bo tle zlobiru eno normalno politiko do drog
<dz0ny_> hm so ugotvil da vec dobijo od travce kot pa od davkov :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<dz0ny_> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-DAuWz_-rbD0/UmWpQqushbI/AAAAAAAAAK4/WUHOv-NoJ_s/w550-h848-no/BxalXmu.jpg
<yang> nc grem do leskovca
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<yang> breza: meni tud
<breza> lačna sem?
<yang> grem na kosilo
<breza> lačna sem?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<breza> lačna sem?
<CrazyLemon> AI at its finest :D
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<yang> idioterna: sej steve jobs se ga je tud rad zadeval,  pa mu je vseeno uspeo narest najbolj proprietary sistem :)
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<CrazyLemon> botsnack
<breza> Aww, lepa ti hvala!
<CrazyLemon> upam da bo zdaj tiho
<idioterna> yang: sej stallman se je tut, pa mu je ratal emacs nardit
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja zdej bo 8 ur tiho :)
<dz0ny_> sem porpavil
<dz0ny_> popravil
<CrazyLemon> http://www.digitalattackmap.com/
<Pepelka> Digital Attack Map
<Pepelka> »A live data visualization of DDoS attacks around the globe«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj se dogaja v ameriki?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: toel si videl https://github.com/search?q=%22if%28false%29%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults
<Pepelka> Search · "if(false)" · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Build software better, together.«
<dz0ny_> tole*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek poglej na cnn ? :)
<slax0r> wtf o.O
<slax0r> kernel panic
<slax0r> what is going on: O
<slax0r> :O
<dz0ny_> glitch in the matrix
<slax0r> zgleda
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: glede digital attack mape
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: podobno kokr #if 0
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek aja.. dost je unknown source attackov.. verjetno from outer space
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> preseneča me da jih je celo več kot na kitajsko
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ni php bo prebral cel file preden bo poruntal da tistega nočeš pognat
<dz0ny_> čezakomentiraš bo dejansko boljše
<dz0ny_> ker bo stripov komentarje preden gre parsat
<zdobersek> aja, php
<zdobersek> jst sem mel v mislih c
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tis only Tor
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [12.10] Namestitev Skypea  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40819/#p40819
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [12.10] Namestitev Skypea  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40820/#p40820
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Sync And Collaboration Tool `Seafile` 2.0 Beta Brings New Desktop Syncing Client  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ggJmAGJOrgk/sync-and-collaboration-tool-seafile-20.html
<dz0ny_> http://www.quora.com/Internships/What-is-the-most-catastrophic-mistake-made-by-an-intern-at-a-tech-company
<Pepelka> Internships: What is the most catastrophic mistake made by an intern at a tech company? - Quora
<Pepelka> »Answer (1 of 101): I sat at the MySQL console for the production web application database and typed:> > DELETE FROM tablename WHERE id - 1234;...and hit return.Note that I typed "id - 1234", not "id = 1234". In MySQL the statement (value - value) is false if it evaluates to 0, and tru...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.10] Namestitev Skypea  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40821/#p40821
<napsy> dan
<breza> Živjo, napsy
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] What The Press Are Saying About Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Y7xRS3Pwl6A/ubuntu-13-10-press-reaction
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 3 Features of OS X Mavericks Linux Already Offers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rhVOSq79dfk/three-features-osx-mavericks-ubuntu-already
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/qdOGq.jpg
<zdobersek> what a hipster thing to say
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Re: Skype: obrnjena slika na spletni kameri za 180 stopinj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40822/#p40822
<MordFustang> jo a mi lahko kdo pove kaj je razlika med [[ ]] (( )) temi oklepaji v bash skripti?
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/22/4866214/samsung-giving-galaxy-note-3-to-sochi-2014-athletes
<Pepelka> Samsung giving Galaxy Note 3 to all Sochi 2014 Winter Olympics athletes | The Verge
<Pepelka> »Not every athlete will walk away from the upcoming Sochi 2014 Winter Olympics with a gold medal, but they'll all be taking home a giant smartphone. Samsung will be distributing its Galaxy Note 3...«
<zdobersek> brb, gone training.
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get The Sound Working In Skype With Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/NKD-XSHRqsc/get-sound-working-in-skype-with-ubuntu.html
<napsy> work, work, work
<dz0ny_> napsy: let me puzzle you there for a bit https://noembed.com/i/http://i.imgur.com/JYmGcXF.jpg
<napsy> ii
<napsy> nsfw
<napsy> se dobr da sm skor sam vpisarni
<CrazyLemon> SFW*
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj bi bilo NSFW na tej sliki ?
<dz0ny_> gležnji :>
<CrazyLemon> sam trije so vidni.. tko da to ne Å¡teje :>
<dz0ny_> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1381174_626126867410075_2126817287_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> madona kok je grd
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: SillyLemon
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a boš reku da je lep?? a boš?
<LorD_DDooM> Če bi jaz sedel gori, bi bil lep.
<LorD_DDooM> Evo
<LorD_DDooM> :F
<lynxlynxlynx> MordFustang: (( so za aritmetiko
<lynxlynxlynx> oboje je keyword
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM lol :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ni 7k € lep :>
<LorD_DDooM> So what, itaq si na njem tok hiter da ljudje sploh nimajo časa gledat a je kolo lep ali ne.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ustrelil-jo-je-ker-je-vozila-prepocasi.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Ustrelil jo je, ker je vozila prepočasi
<Pepelka> »V krožišču v Nišu je nestrpni voznik najprej s hupanjem "težil" po njegovem mnenju prepočasni voznici, nato pa jo je dohitel in ustrelil. Voznica je preživela, policisti pa zadevo obravnavajo kot poskus uboja.«
<CrazyLemon> ti srbi so tudi čudni tiči.. če bi vsaj vozu golfa bi razumel.. ampak fiat
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> prodal sem bicikelj, ravnokar
<yang> bom lahko balkon spucal
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: zdaj lahko saško vprašaš za modni nasvet!
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Ja buhdej, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Kako lepo od tebe!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Kako lepo od tebe!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Aww, lepa ti hvala!
<sasa84> :>
<dz0ny_> men se zdi da smo saso mal navdusili za programiranje
<sasa84> a da bom brezo Å¡timala? :P
<dz0ny_> itak zdej že znaš
<sasa84> sm vidla, da si mel kr dodal na github... tam sami stručkoti, pol pa jst vmes... za pisat kaj nej bot reče :P
<dz0ny_> afkors :)
<LorD_DDooM> Bi vsaj red bil
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj ti praviš https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1381174_626126867410075_2126817287_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lep ali grd
<idioterna> lep
<idioterna> mislm barve pa to pojma nimam a so lepe al ne
<idioterna> ampak ce je ful karbon pa dura-ace
<idioterna> pol ne more bit grd.
<idioterna> ubistvu je edini minus tega bicikla da mi je mal premejhn
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men je lep
<sasa84> črn pa pol moder+rdeč v detajlih...super je
<sasa84> bi ga mela!
<sasa84> pa LorD_DDooM ma tud lep bicikl!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kakšen modni nasvet?
<dz0ny_> lol ka2 gledam
<sasa84> http://iloveubuntu.net/meet-vokoscreen-robust-screen-recorder
<Pepelka> Meet Vokoscreen, robust screen recorder | Iloveubuntu: Ubuntu blog
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pozab na modni nasvet.. očitno nimaš pojma o tem kaj je lepo kaj pa ne :p
<CrazyLemon> idioterna katero velikost pa ti voziš? 58?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: mam tut 56 sam sej si vidu kko je zic
<idioterna> do konca vun.
<zdobersek> ojej, tale cube je mal cudno zafarban
<idioterna> sej vzames crn mat sprej pa na batmana postrihas
<CrazyLemon> ni LOOK tale cube ne! :)
<zdobersek> wha
<sasa84> fantje, a se kregate zarad bicikla?
<sasa84> lep je :P
<dz0ny_> ja ker spojler je lepše barve se kregajo
<CrazyLemon> spojler :/
<sasa84> oh dz0ny_ ... kaj čva
<sasa84> raj povej kulk polhu si nalovu :))
<dz0ny_> sasa84: pojedu sem 4
<dz0ny_> to mi je blo dost
<dz0ny_> nisme jaz glih tip mahnjen na meso
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<dz0ny_> AJA HAPPY CAPS LOCK DAY
<dz0ny_> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BXNSgQ-IMAA1JFt.png:large
<dz0ny_> ln @
<zdobersek> OKAY
<zdobersek> OOPS
<zdobersek> SHIFT SEM UPORABU
<zdobersek> ZDEJ SEM NA CAPSU
<zdobersek> K?
<sasa84> CAPS LOCK DAY???
<sasa84> dz0ny_, MORM DAT NA FEJSBUK!!!
<zdobersek> DZ0NY_ ^
<zdobersek> FTFY
<sasa84> na fbju :P
<zdobersek> NA FBJU*
<sasa84> MA ZAKOOOON
<sasa84> ZDOBBIE, A BI KOFEEE?
<zdobersek> OYEAAA
<zdobersek> PROSIM LEPO, SASA84
<sasa84> WIHAAAAA, LET'S GO ZA Å PORHET!!!
<zdobersek> HEYAA
<sasa84> ĐEZVICA TIME
<sasa84> PIŠUKA ZDOBBIE, ČE SO VELEK ČRKE, SE LAŽJE BERE...K JE BL NA VELIKO :P
<sasa84> VELKE*
<zdobersek> SASA84: MENDA JE RAVNO OBRATNO, DA JE CAPS LOCK ZELO NEBERLJIV
<zdobersek> PREDVSEM ZATO, KER CEL CAS KRICIS
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzyafieRcWE
<Pepelka> Terms and Conditions May Apply Official Trailer #1 (2013) - Documentary Movie HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Like us on FACEBOOK:http://goo.gl/dHs73. Terms and Conditions May ...«
<dz0ny_> kul zadeva
<zdobersek> HEY
<zdobersek> HEY HEY
<zdobersek> WHUT U DOIN
<dz0ny_> what ?
<sasa84> ZDOBERSEK, SEJ NE KRICIVA!!
<CrazyLemon> otroci z caps lock on pejte spat :)
<sasa84> DZ0NY_ SE BO SIGURNO KESAL, KER JE POVEDU, DA JE CAPS LOCK DAN :D
<sasa84> OOO CRAZYLEMON
<sasa84> EJ CRAZYLEMON, PRI MOJEM CAPS LOCKU SE ŠE MODRA LUČKA PRIŽGE!!!
<sasa84> BOTSNACK
<breza> Aww, lepa ti hvala!
<CrazyLemon> kids will be kids :)
<sasa84> CRAZY, SAM Å E DOBRE POL URCE...POL PA NEHAVA Z ZDOBERSEK
<sasa84> EJ, KAJ PA ČE UPOŠTEVAVA RAZLIČNE PASOVE???
<sasa84> zdej mam pa dost to skoz prestavlat off/on, off/on... slabš kt moški :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj je pol z biciklom?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič..grd je
<CrazyLemon> pa drag
<sasa84> ni grd!!!
<CrazyLemon> prav imaš..ni grd..sam grde barve so
<sasa84> men je luškan
<sasa84> mislm, CrazyLemon ...ne morš met čist vsake stvari roza
<sasa84> dj mal barvo zameni
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lepa barva je pač... lepa barva
<dz0ny_> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-24615946
<Pepelka> BBC News - UN climate chief's tears over future generations
<Pepelka> »A passionate concern over the world that children will inherit sees the head of the UN's climate body break down in tears.«
<dz0ny_> yep it's that bad
<sasa84> :\
<CrazyLemon> what the damn hell
<sasa84> no no krejzek
<sasa84> kaj smo se učil v šoli? ko se umiva zobe, se zapre vodo...
<dz0ny_> ja sej ves, to ni glavni problem
<dz0ny_> a tle nism greetings from china razglednice dal ne
<sasa84> ne...on tud zmeri novo vrečko vzame v trgovini :P
<dz0ny_> majo celebrate smog day
<sasa84> o đizs
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 wrong
<CrazyLemon> vedno imam vsaj 3 vrečke v avtu.. 2 veliki (mercator ter špar)
<CrazyLemon> ter eno majhno (renault)
<sasa84> uf
<dz0ny_> zbdvema avtoma kr nadoknadis 10 vreck
<CrazyLemon> ln
<dz0ny_> ln
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [rešeno]Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40823/#p40823
<sasa84_> šibam pančat
<sasa84_> nočko
<dz0ny_> http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/thomson-reuters/131021/china-smog-emergency-shuts-city-11-million-people
<Pepelka> China smog emergency shuts city of 11 million people | GlobalPost
<Pepelka> »Xinhua news agency reported that the smog forced all primary and middle schools to shut down along with the airport and some public bus routes.«
<zdobersek> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-23
<upd> smog :o
<napsy> dan
<breza> Živjo, napsy
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<napsy> ne
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<napsy> ne
<breza> lačna sem?
<napsy> ne
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<napsy> ne
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<napsy> ne
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<napsy> jebiga
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<napsy> men tut
<breza> lačna sem?
<napsy> nisi
<breza> lačna sem?
<napsy> nisi
<breza> lačna sem?
<napsy> nisi
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<napsy> evo na no
<breza> lačna sem?
<napsy> ja nevem, js sm tut
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<napsy> nop
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<napsy> zdj pa ze nehi
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<napsy> zaka ne mors bit tih
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<napsy> ne
<breza> lačna sem?
<napsy> tecna si
<breza> lačna sem?
<napsy> v afriki so tut
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<napsy> si ga mors zasluzit
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<napsy> eh nic
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<napsy> js te bom zdj ignoritu
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<napsy> okj
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<idioterna> tecka
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<mihadroid> Jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, mihadroid
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<mihadroid> Botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<dz0ny_> joj
<napsy> ko tamagotch :)
<dz0ny_> ja to so hotl
<dz0ny_> sej pol je tiho za 8 ur
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Zatlači si nekam ta piškot :/
<sasa84> hahahahaha
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> ti je zal da ji nisi dala ksnga bl udobnga sadja ane
<idioterna> http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/suspicious-voting-record-of-romanian-mep-dumitru-zamfirescu-a-929117.html
<Pepelka> Suspicious Voting Record of Romanian MEP Dumitru Zamfirescu - SPIEGEL ONLINE
<Pepelka> »Dumitru Zamfirescu, a member of the European Parliament, hasn't voted "no" in the last 541 votes held in the assembly. Colleagues suspect the Romanian nationalist is more interested in collecting attendance bonuses than in what he's actually voting on.«
<sasa84> idioterna, true
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Hvala za okusen priboljšek!
<breza> Na še tebi en piškotek!
<sasa84> zdej pa tko
<sasa84> zatlači si nekam...to je zihr od crazya pogruntavščina :P
<dz0ny_> afkors
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Skype: obrnjena slika na spletni kameri za 180 stopinj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40824/#p40824
<sasa84> http://tvtotal.prosieben.de/tvtotal/videos/player/?contentId=82000&initialTab=related
<Pepelka> Raab in Gefahr in Slowenien - Videos - TV total
<sasa84> loooool
<Pepelka> »Auch in anderen Ländern wird hart um den Einzug ins Grand Prix-Finale gekämpft. In Slowenien z.B., wo Stefan die Konkurrenz mal genauer unter die Lupe nimmt. Zu seiner Verwunderung findet er sogar ein Berliner Mädchen unter den Kandidaten - die will von ihm aber partout nichts wissen!«
<napsy> uh to pa je staro
<dz0ny_> men je bl reklama smešna
<napsy> se spomnem ko je blo po tv-ju
<dz0ny_> dicks on fire by lena
<sasa84> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, hahahahahaha
<sasa84> poglej tole dz0ny_
<sasa84> https://scontent-a-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/p280x280/1377403_10202430667713194_307922389_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=307922389
<msev> emmm
<sasa84> oj msev
<msev> oj
<sasa84> kaj te muči duša draga... spovej se mi :>
<msev> a je kdo sprobou že "gala window manager" :D
<msev> od elementary os-a :)
<sasa84> no vidš...sej gre :)
<msev> ja :D
<msev> hhehehe
<sasa84> <-- ne
<sasa84> blaz peca vigred? :D
<sasa84> pa Å¡e com
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> aaa...blaz peca, vigred com :D
<anny> dan
<breza> Dober dan, anny
<anny> sasa84 živ
<sasa84> juhu ančice ;)
<anny> so pobi pridni?
<msev> :D
<sasa84> ma ja... ni se glih za prtožvat ;)
<anny> dobro si jih vzgojila :)
<sasa84> sam tole... krejzek Å¡e ni vstal :\
<sasa84> ura pa 11
<anny> ja, to pa vemo
<anny> eni smo
<anny> 5 ur produktivni, on pa kar drmauha
<dz0ny_> sasa84: https://paste.sh/n_qHOaHn#uBwH4UaXVleSdPZJcTwU88yC
<msev> ...emm a če ta gala window manager dobr dela v xubuntu 13.04 pomen da bo dobr delou tut v ubuntu 13.04 k ma gor nanešen xfce?
<dz0ny_> msev: ja
<dz0ny_> sam .config prej shrani :>
<anny> dz0ny -llooooooool
<anny> tole sem se pa narežala
<sasa84> haha dz0ny_ :D
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Aww, lepa ti hvala!
<msev> zakon dz0ny_ k teli xpose pa te for manjkajo kle v xfce-u
<anny> noro res
<sasa84> <sasa84> jutro
<sasa84> <breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> <sasa84> botsnack
<sasa84> <breza> Zatlači si nekam ta piškot :/
<sasa84> <sasa84> hahahahaha
<breza> Hvala za okusen priboljšek!
<sasa84> <sasa84> :D
<breza> Na še tebi en piškotek!
<msev> fore*
<anny> dejte nehat...bušek buba
<anny> hahaha
<sasa84> anny, a vidš kok mi je breza odgovorila :)
<anny> sasa84, metlo v roke!
<sasa84> a za krejzija?
<sasa84> :P
<anny> za brezo
<anny> pa liter mrzle vode
<sasa84> breza je notranjka :P
<anny> za vrat
<sasa84> pa punca od dz0ny_ ...pa dz0ny_ mi dostkrat kej pomaga...pa more človk mal potrpet :)
<anny> aha...regionalna zavest pa to
<sasa84> tako tako
<sasa84> pa krščansko potrpljenje
<anny> dz0ny je res fejst
 * sasa84 pokima
<sasa84> pa vse zna ta fant... rootat, robutat, rebootat ... :P
<anny> breza ima pomembno lekcijo...vztrajat je treba
<anny> rabutat?
<anny> pri sosedih?
<sasa84> anny, pr nas se "robuta" npr. sosedove češnje in drugo sadje :P
<anny> aha
<anny> lokalna fora
<sasa84> sam d naš konc (including dz0ny_ area) rečemo "robutat" :)
<slax0r> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, slax0r
<slax0r> botsnack
<breza> Uhh, zredila se bom. Bi kdo piškot?!
<slax0r> sasa84snack
<slax0r> :P
<idioterna> mrzlo vodo
<idioterna> a tko k kuzlo k se gon
<anny> ka pa
<anny> če pa je nesramna
<idioterna> ja ne vem ce na drevesa kej ucinkuje
<anny> prej odrastejo :)
<dz0ny_> al se pa posusijo, ce jih plesen zarad prevec zalivanja napade
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Re: Skype: obrnjena slika na spletni kameri za 180 stopinj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40825/#p40825
<sasa84> slax0r, nom bom bom
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Bi kdo piškotek?
<sasa84> jaz
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> men je vceri financna svetovalka rekla da sm ful shujsu
<idioterna> pa sm isto tezk k pred enim letom k me je nazadne vidla
<idioterna> morm ksn piskot pojest
<idioterna> bbl
<anny> mogoče kdo ve, v čem je problem?
<anny> https://paste.sh/ZuGYTpXF#mRr4gShUa9mabBAxnOgMn4yk
<napsy> anny: tezava z omrezjem?
<dz0ny_> anny: ja en server nekam klices pa se ne javi
<anny> ne, omrežje dela
<anny> gre za anki program
<dz0ny_>  /usr/share/anki/ankiqt/ui/getshared.py", line 67
<dz0ny_> dodej en print prej pa url sprejemljivko
<sasa84> aaaaa
<sasa84> anki je kul alfi a ne :)
<sasa84> jst ga mam za latinščino :)
<dz0ny_> jo CrazyLemon kaj vse di danes prespal
<dz0ny_> .sc Simon & Garfunkel - The Sound Of Silence The Golden Pony Remix
<breza> Lush & Simon - Adrenaline (Preview) - OUT NOW!(2 minuti) http://soundcloud.com/revealed-recordings/lush-simon-adrenaline-preview ♥5,949 ▶187,196
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ men se zdi da je boljše da sm "prespal" kot pa da sm bil prisoten :)
<dz0ny_> ok hell
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x76VEPXYaI0
<Pepelka> GoPro: Backflip Over 72ft Canyon - Kelly McGarry Red Bull Rampage 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Shot 100% on the HD HERO3+® camera from ‪http://GoPro.com. Kelly McGarry flips a 72-foot-long canyon gap at Red Bull Rampage 2013 to earn a 2nd place finish.«
<CrazyLemon> holy fck
<CrazyLemon> fsck*
<sasa84> dz0ny_, CrazyLemon bo celo življenje prespal :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 CrazyLemon se je zbudil še preden si ti prvega golobčka spustila
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to je res...dns ga Å¡e nism :)
<sasa84> sam kok diha pa se opogumlja :D
<CrazyLemon> poje si zravn :)
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRd3lrukxu8
<Pepelka> GoPro: Lion Hug - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Shot 100% on the HD HERO3+® camera from ‪http://GoPro.com. The Lion Whisperer, aka Kevin Richardson, has a good morning greeting with his pride of furry frie...«
<anny> Å¡ou must go on!
<anny> http://www.siol.net/scena/estrada/svet_slavnih/2013/10/krst_princa_georgea.aspx
<Pepelka> V pričakovanju krsta princa Georgea (v živo) - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V kraljevi kapeli v palači St. James bodo danes krstili prvorojenca britanskega princa Williama in njegove žene Catherine.«
<dz0ny_> [BreakingNews] Pope expels German 'luxury bishop' from diocese after scandal over $42 million renovation - @AP
<CrazyLemon> ni ravno breaking.. to se je vedlo že prej
<sasa84> dz0ny_, kok je men tale frančišek kul :P
<sasa84> miške moje zdj pa šibam ;)
<sasa84> pridkani bodte ;)
<sasa84> mwa mwa mwa
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Najlepše ti hvala.
<sasa84> breza, babe skp držimo
 * sasa84 pomaha
<CrazyLemon> spletna trgovina za bedarije	 1
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<dz0ny_> a piwik gledaš to ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.policija.si/index.php/component/content/article/93-pu-ljubljana-sporoila-za-javnost/70173-javna-draba-najdenih-stvari-na-policijski-upravi-ljubljana-vabilo
<Pepelka> Javna dražba najdenih stvari na Policijski upravi Ljubljana - vabilo
<Pepelka> »Ministrstvo za notranje zadeve - POLICIJA«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Beginner-Friendly Book ‘Instant Ubuntu’ Review  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/B3zJJq9RLis/beginner-friendly-ebook-instant-ubuntu-review
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1384190_10152007169013487_1163667789_n.png
<idioterna> also
<idioterna> http://imgur.com/2ISD5dB
<Pepelka> ...I accept nothing. - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: [rešeno]Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40826/#p40826
<dz0ny_> ^^ kakega crappy ponudnika pa ma ta človek
<CrazyLemon> siol :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [rešeno]Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40827/#p40827
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: [rešeno]Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40828/#p40828
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: [rešeno]Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40829/#p40829
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40830/#p40830
<CrazyLemon> ahaha
<CrazyLemon> "cronut is what we call a croatian cousin with one testicle" :D
<CrazyLemon> !g cronut
<Pepelka> Cronut 101 | Dominique Ansel Bakery http://dominiqueansel.com/cronut-101/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40831/#p40831
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l02E4cj4Vvo
<Pepelka> "I Support an Orwellian Police State in America" - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Political prankster Mark Dice asks San Diego beach-goers if they'll sign a petition supporting "the Police State" which includes "Orwellian" and "Nazi-Style"...«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Disable The New Keyboard Applet in Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5-PaRfJvB6Y/turn-new-keyboard-applet-ubuntu-13-10
<marko-_-> a Å¡e miha hodi kaj sem gor?
<slax0r> mislim da ja...tu pa tam se se prikaze :P
<marko-_-> aja
<marko-_-> moral bi mu rečt, da mora kolegu ko ma freenode.si domenu nekaj povedat
<marko-_-> ma kdo 13.10? Je kul?
<slax0r> <- 14.0
<slax0r> :P
<marko-_-> alpha?
<marko-_-> a ni
<marko-_-> 14.04?
<slax0r> ne, je kr 14.0 :P
<slax0r> slackware64 :P
<marko-_-> aha
<marko-_-> nisem fan slackwara :>
<marko-_-> komaj čakam brrip od the wolverine
<zdobersek> http://www.thelocal.de/society/20131021-52497.html o.o
<Pepelka> Vets: Dogs overdose on drug-user poop - The Local
<Pepelka> »Drug-users' excrement is making dogs in Berlin high. Vets in the capital are warning about an increase in the number of pets falling ill and being unable to walk properly after eating the faeces in the city's parks.«
<napsy> work work
<napsy> http://www.alexmarchant.com/blog/2013/10/22/healthcare-dot-gov-lines-of-code-comparison.html
<napsy> wtf man
<CrazyLemon> starejši + gesla|captcha = katastrofa
<CrazyLemon> /s/|/&|
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-24638430
<Pepelka> BBC News - Vatican suspends 'bishop of bling' Tebartz-van Elst
<Pepelka> »The Vatican suspends a German bishop dubbed the "bishop of bling" by the media over alleged lavish spending, including a $42m renovation of his home.«
<idioterna> ta papez je pa nevarn
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sej lahko nabavjo ono password belezko
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek težava je.. da ustvarijo novo geslo
<CrazyLemon> in potem pri prijavi pozabijo katero je
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav so neki pisali v zvezek
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenjam tega da outlook.com sux ass.. in ni elderly friendly
<CrazyLemon> toliko nekih kvazi varnostnih zadev da glava boli
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40832/#p40832
<metalcamp> zivjo
<metalcamp> forkanje procesov (v jeziku C) mi povzroca tezave, bi lahko kdo pogledal kodo? http://pastebin.com/m4ZUPyBf
<Pepelka> [C] #include <sys/types.h> #include <sys/wait.h> #include <unistd.h> #include <st - Pastebin.com
<metalcamp> lepo prosim
<zdobersek> worksforme
<metalcamp> kaj pa ce poskusis s kaksno vecjo stevilko (recimo nad 30)?
<metalcamp> takrat se mi zdi, da se program ne zakljuci
<metalcamp> kot*
<metalcamp> ceprav vse rezultate pravilno izpise
<zdobersek> http://sprunge.us/SVdC
<zdobersek> tole men po vrsti vse lepo izpise
<zdobersek> zazenem z `./test 30; sleep 2`
<zdobersek> torej da prvotni proces sforka vse do konca, potem pa se ~2 sekundi pocaka, da sforkani procesi poracunajo fib in ga izpisejo
<metalcamp> aha :)
<metalcamp> no hvala, sem mislil da sem kje pokiksal  :)
<metalcamp> hm... program ne gre skozi avtomatski test (naloga je za faks), ces da sem prekoracil casovno omejitev
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<metalcamp> ceprav izracuna stevila >30 se program ne zakljuci
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko ma ulimit naštiman
<lynxlynxlynx> da kdo ne vrže vilične bombe
<metalcamp> ja, omejitev je 60s
<dz0ny_> ulimit je neki drugega
<dz0ny_> botsnack
<breza> Bi kdo piškotek?
<metalcamp> aja, my bad
<dz0ny_> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/384934/torvalds-steamos-will-really-help-linux-on-desktop
<Pepelka> Torvalds: SteamOS will "really help" Linux on desktop | News | PC Pro
<Pepelka> »Linus Torvalds believes the gaming OS could revolutionise Linux on desktop«
<metalcamp> klic kot ga je zapisal zdobersek zakljuci program po dveh sekundah, ce pa klicem program ./test 30 pa se izvaja v nedogled, ceprav je ze vse izracunano
<zdobersek> metalcamp: ne izvaja se, je ze koncan
<zdobersek> vprasanje, kaj tisto testno okolje pricakuje od tebe
<metalcamp> klice program s parametroma 32 in 33 in pri obeh javi napako, da je casovna omejitev prekoracena
<metalcamp> bom vprasal asistenta preko maila kako in kaj
<CrazyLemon> subject:"da faq man" msg:"fix that shit yo"
<zdobersek> kok zgleda to testiranje? ti posljes kodo, tam pa compiler prevede in pozene?
<metalcamp> ja
<zdobersek> ... kter compiler, platforma?
<metalcamp> gcc, verjetno ena izmed linux distribucij
<zdobersek> kaksen je tocno smisel naloge?
<zdobersek> da prvi proces naredi 30 forkov, al da vsak proces forka sebe v naslednjo iteracijo (kjer se racuna fib(n-1))?
<metalcamp> skopirana navodila: http://pastebin.com/NSh8GuVU
<Pepelka> Napišite program z imemom vfib.c, kjer oče vzporedno ustvari n sinov (n podamo - Pastebin.com
<lynxlynxlynx> :(
<lynxlynxlynx> so much for zombies
<CrazyLemon> oče ustvari n sinov :D
<Sky[x]> huh dobra je tale telovadba doma :d
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> k pries ob 20h iz sluzbe pa se doma kej zase nardis :)
<metalcamp> torej je zagotovo tezava v testnem okolju?
<zdobersek> ce ti pozenes program brez problema in tko, kokr pricakuje od tebe naloga, potem je nekej tam narobe
<metalcamp> ok, sem napisal asistentu, ce lahko preveri v cem je tezava
<metalcamp> hvala :)
<metalcamp> je ze kdo preizkusil novo verzijo ubunta - 13.10?
<Sky[x]> a ste ze preiskusil Maverics ? :D
<CrazyLemon> smo ja..si ti testiral 13.10?
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> sen se na 12.04 only terminal :)
<zdobersek> ooh, hardcore
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2000-1: Nova vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2000-1/
<dz0ny_> http://31.media.tumblr.com/137f92927437c1c83cbfefe6787f8552/tumblr_mv2az1qoqy1rqd0kpo1_400.gif
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2005-1: Cinder vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2005-1/
<CrazyLemon> lol dz0ny_  :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-24
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40833/#p40833
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<breza> lačna sem?
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Kako lepo od tebe!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Najlepše ti hvala.
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Dober dan, zdobersek
<sasa84> dan zdobersek
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Najlepše ti hvala.
<zdobersek> dan sasa84
<sasa84> zdobersek, juhu ;)
<zdobersek> ooh, ljudmila bi cenzorirala internet in medije
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFCrJleggrI
<Pepelka> ORIGINAL - Please Move The Deer Crossing Sign. HILARIOUS STUPIDITY. Must Hear!! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This audio original and full clip from Y94 Playhouse Fargo, ND radio station was too funny to not find a way for more people to hear it so thus, this video. ...«
<sasa84> zdobersek, a draga milka?
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kako si miši moj?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zmatrano/utrujeno :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/lepota_in_zdravje/aktualno/2013/10/kava.aspx
<Pepelka> Pitje kave naj bi zmanjšalo tveganje za raka na jetrih - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Tri skodelice kave na dan naj bi zmanjšale tveganje za najpogostejšega raka na jetrih, to je hepatocelularnega raka, za 50 odstotkov.«
<sasa84> vidš CrazyLemon !!!
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BXQpeJxIEAAZJ2p.jpg
<anny> oj
<idioterna> o
<anny> kva dogaja
<anny> poleg tega, da se Å¡tajerci streljajo :(
<CrazyLemon> Å¡tajerci..pfft
<CrazyLemon> tudi primorci!
<anny> primorci tudi
<idioterna> js se nc ne strelam
<idioterna> pa sm mesanc
<anny> se še ne streljaš, idioterna?
<anny> čak, da se folku še malo odrola
<anny> CrazyLemon, kako je uspela simbioza)?
<CrazyLemon> anny včeraj je bila katastrofa z gesli ter captcho :)     danes ko bo facebook pričakujem enak rezultat :>
<anny> ja
<anny> told y
<anny> ya
<CrazyLemon> anny katastrofa z gesli ni bila napaka simbioze..ampak udeležencev
<anny> ja drugič
<idioterna> anny: jsm nenasilen
<CrazyLemon> eni so pozabili kaj geslo čeprav so ga zapisali v zvezek.. drugi niso vpoštevali da mora bit vsaj ena velika črka ali simbol :D
<idioterna> tko da se ne bom nc streljal
<anny> idioterna, to ti praviš
<idioterna> dost gorja clovestvu povzrocam ze s tem da se s kolesom vozm.
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja.. pač ne bodo uporabljali e-pošte.. no biggie :p
<anny> haha, we are in a club
<anny> včeraj sem nabavila kolesarko čelado
<anny> CrazyLemon - ignoriraj učni načrt
<CrazyLemon> anny sej ga.. imam ga za smernice :)
<anny> vzemi si nekaj časa za ponovitev elektronske pošte
<anny> FB 3/4 sploh ne bodo potrebovali
<CrazyLemon> anny sej sm že včeraj povedal da bomo danes ponovili elektronsko pošto
<idioterna> joj celado
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja.. i can handle a few old geezers :>
<slax0r> a to kaksne seniorje ucis?
<anny> haha
<CrazyLemon> slax0r simbioza pač..vsi so seniorji
<idioterna> anny: s celado in jebiveterskim izrazom na obrazu se ti ljudje ful umikajo
<anny> ne vem...danes bom poskusila, kako bo
<LorD_DDooM> http://imgur.com/gallery/kbCvsCJ
<Pepelka> This is how the bike-sharing system in Boston is advertising. I thought of you guys! - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<idioterna> v primerjavi z voznjo brez celade in nasmehom
<anny> CrazyLemon podpira korporacije :)
<CrazyLemon> anny CrazyLemon podpira znanje! :)
<anny> pol bi jih lahko linux učil, nje?
<slax0r> plz don't
<anny> o ja
<CrazyLemon> anny bi jih.. pol bi jim lahko linux Å¡e namestil ter administriral.. vse for free
<anny> mazohistično..pa ne
<CrazyLemon> in živel bi od ljubezni matere zemlje
<anny> sej zdaj tudi poučuješ free
<dz0ny_> za big konglomerat
<idioterna> zdaj for free delas vendor lock-in
<CrazyLemon> anny res je..ampak imajo že nameščene windowse in jih nekdo drug administrira :)
<idioterna> ljudem k ne marajo sprememb.
<anny> jap
<idioterna> lepo pejt ke pa rec
<idioterna> "iskra dela tole, je domac proizvod, se bomo rajs to ucil"
<anny> saj je fajn filing,  dokler ne veš ozadja
<idioterna> pa jim dej ubuntu.
<dz0ny_> haha
<slax0r> drgac pa
<CrazyLemon> vsi ste zdaj pogumni.. na ubuntu forumu pa bl mal pomagate :>
<slax0r> kdo pravi da jim moras privaten crap za djabe popravlat?
<idioterna> joj
<idioterna> ne izzivej
<idioterna> ce se registriram na ubuntu forum
<idioterna> je z njim konec.
<idioterna> anny: ce bos kdaj mogla razlagat kako se pravilno zlaga cote u masino
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BXQpeJxIEAAZJ2p.jpg
<idioterna> lahko to prlimas
<anny> ja
<anny> sej Krejzi, vse lepo in prav, a na koncu se vprašaš za čigavo korist pravzaprav delaš
<anny> oz za čigav CV :)
<idioterna> joj cv morm updatat
<CrazyLemon> anny se sploh ne sekiram kdo ima korist.. js bom vesel če bodo vsi udeleženci po koncu tega tedna znali sami prižgat ter ugasnit pc.. pa mogoče odpret internet explorer
<anny> lepo in prav...nismo vsi tako altruistični
<anny> šiban na en brezplačen tečaj :))
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXd155v8Z5U       ?
<Pepelka> Meja - All about the money (lyrics) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka> »Lyrics: Sometimes I find another world inside my mind When I realise the crazy things we do It makes me feel ashamed to be alive It makes me wanna run away a...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40834/#p40834
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40835/#p40835
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40836/#p40836
<zdobbie> HOLAA
<zdobbie> ciao sasa84
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> ciao zdobbie
<sasa84> come va?
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Kako lepo od tebe!
<zdobbie> sasa84: can you smell it?
<sasa84> a si prdnu zdobbie ?
<sasa84> ajaaa
<sasa84> kavicaaaa
<sasa84> sorči :I
<sasa84> nism tkoj...
<sasa84> :>
<sasa84> veš zdobbie ...ma sam 4/1 net :)
<zdobbie> LOL
<napsy> dan
<breza> Živjo, napsy
<zdobbie> to sem od limuna prcakoval, ne od tebe sasa84  :>
<idioterna> contagious attitude
<CrazyLemon> she's growing up :$
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> fantki, Å¡ibam
<sasa84> se vidmo čez dobro urco
<sasa84> papa
<idioterna> nasvidenje.
<dz0ny_> !g how to win tic tac toe
<Pepelka> 5 Ways to Win at Tic Tac Toe - wikiHow http://www.wikihow.com/Win-at-Tic-Tac-Toe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lojzek: Re: Ne-nalaganje dol. strani, Youtube ne dela  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40837/#p40837
<lynxlynxlynx> tole mi je spet prišlo pod prste, če komu manjka smeha https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/wat
<Pepelka> Wat — Destroy All Software Talks
<sasa84> men se fulll nek spi :\
<CrazyLemon> lenoba :/
<sasa84> looo lynxlynxlynx
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, buši me matra že ves dan...buba :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oh pišuka :/
<CrazyLemon> "moje" udeleženke nimajo takih težav :p
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> a so same udeleženke?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :)
<sasa84> se mi zdi, d bo CrazyLemon mel kmal kr ene gospe za frendice na fb
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 haha..nisem se prijavil s svojim imenom ter priimkom
<sasa84> pa tko slikca ene vrtnce, tko mal sladko vse skup pa... prijatelju DM
<CrazyLemon> ker ne znam gesla na pamet :p
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa me dodaš pod prijatelje prek smarje simbioza :p
<CrazyLemon> al simbioza smarje.. neki takega
<sasa84> se bojiš a ne
<sasa84> Å¡marje :>
<sasa84> a te todam krejzi? :P
<sasa84> dodam
<CrazyLemon> jp.. danes sta mi gospod pa gospa (poročena) povedala da je letos dosti boljše kot lani :p
<sasa84> oooo
<CrazyLemon> pa čeprav so lani meli pomočnike!!
<CrazyLemon> what the damn hell
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, simbioza Å¡marje je male? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bo Å¡lo - ker sm jim pokazal kako se obvarujejo :p
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/smarje.simbioza
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a je? .d
<CrazyLemon> ja je :D
<sasa84> gender piše sam
<CrazyLemon> jp.. povedal sem jim glede zasebnosti
<sasa84> pa nevenko ma(Å¡) za frendico :P
<CrazyLemon> zato me tudi ne bo Å¡lo dodat
<CrazyLemon> ja..nevenka je edina ki je vedla mail pa geslo za facebook
<CrazyLemon> pa ena redkih ki je imela račun
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, je sel na simbiozo sam zato da je lahko se ubuntu reklamo delal :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] upokojenci niso "moja" ciljna publika :)
<sasa84> Sky[x], CrazyLemon je gledu bejbe :P
<CrazyLemon> pa pokojnin!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> italijanska al pa borčevska penzija...
<CrazyLemon> mhm mhm.. you get it
<sasa84> jp
<dz0ny_> http://www.singularityhacker.com/post/64913226184/the-stupidity-of-windows-8-in-a-nutshell
<Pepelka> Singularity Hacker - The Stupidity of Windows 8 in a Nutshell
<Pepelka> »Tim Cook could not have said it better when he summarized Microsoft’s confusion. “..they’re trying to make PCs into tablets and tablets into PCs.”The Metro UI on the DesktopIt’s as if Microsoft...«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: System-Wide PulseAudio Equalizer Updated For Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/krQ4VLk6F7c/system-wide-pulseaudio-equalizer.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How To Enable Predictive Text On Ubuntu Touch 1.0  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/q8gkg5LtfMM/enable-predictive-text-ubuntu-touch
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GIMP 2.9 (2.10 Development Builds) Available In New PPA For Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/vX3qKlxtMBw/gimp-29-210-development-builds.html
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si kdaj delala kostanjevo juho ali pire?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noup
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej se imaš namen poročit ne?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> niti ne
<sasa84> to ni zame
<CrazyLemon> mhmm
<sasa84> jp CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> OUI OUI
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2008-1: Suds vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2008-1/
<sasa84> zdobersek, juhuuuu
<zdobersek> juhuu sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Hvala za okusen priboljšek!
<breza> Na še tebi en piškotek!
<sasa84> botsnack
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<breza> Aww, lepa ti hvala!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<dz0ny_> sasa84: neki zate http://candybox2.net/
<CrazyLemon> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> random my ass
<dz0ny_> entropy is low
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Zatlači si nekam ta piškot :/
<sasa84> hihi :>
<zdobersek> breza, the cookieho
<sasa84> lol dz0ny_ ...huda stran :D
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Zatlači si nekam ta piškot :/
<sasa84> :o
<idioterna> botstuff.
<zdobersek> you wouldn't understand.
<dz0ny_> .stran lxc-webpanel.github.io
<breza> lxc-webpanel.github.io(185.31.16.133) JE dosegljiva.
<dz0ny_> a komu odpre?
<dz0ny_> ^^
<CrazyLemon> LXC Web Panel
<CrazyLemon> The most awesome web panel for LXC on Ubuntu!
<dz0ny_> aha kul je sedaj
<dz0ny_> thx :)
<CrazyLemon> np
<zdobersek> gee CrazyLemon, thanks for fixing it
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek np
<CrazyLemon> i do my best
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, the hero #ubuntu-si needs, but doesn't deserve
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek cant argue with that!
<sasa84> :D
 * sasa84 požgečka zdobersek 
<sasa84> zdobbie, a se greva igrat? :>
<zdobersek> naah
<zdobersek> pozn je ze
<zdobersek> pa tema je zunej
<sasa84> ok zdobersek
<sasa84> zdej berm, d naša miss študira medicino :>
<zdobersek> vseeno ni nek preblisk inteligence
<zdobersek> na 24ur.com poglej, kak odgovor je dala vcerej glede odnosa Rusije do pravic istospolno usmerjenih
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja.. baje Å¡tudira v mariboru ampak je v berlinu na faksu :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, kaj pa je narobe z odgovorom? sej ona ne dela razlik med moškimi in ženskami :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vidm, vidm.. brihtna pupa!
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja, ne dela razlik, ampak to nima nobene veze z vprasanjem
<zdobersek> pol pa se doda, 'kar je, je, tako pac mora bit'
<sasa84> kok d ne? sej če rusija kriminalizira geje, ona ne dela razlik med moškimi in ženskami :P
<zdobersek> ocitno je lezbijka
<zdobersek> torej ne vem, zakaj kurca sili v rusijo
<sasa84> ej zdobersek ...to sem vidla, ko je kolega pastnu (on snema za 24ur)...sem sam "WTF?!"
<zdobersek> cez tri dni bo ze v gulagu
<zdobersek> sasa84: :D
<sasa84> v glavnem zdobersek ...ona ne dela razlik :P
<sasa84> to je glavno :>
<zdobersek> si gej, nisi gej, ona bi te dala v zapor
<sasa84> in mislim, da ona niti ne ve, kaj sploh je gulag :)
<CrazyLemon> to je podobno golažu
<CrazyLemon> sam da je vegetarijanska varjanta
<CrazyLemon> .p
<sasa84> Namignila pa je, da bi želela študij
<sasa84> medicine nadaljevati, na kateri izmed prestižnih
<sasa84> univerz, kot sta Harvard ali Yale
<CrazyLemon> :p*
<sasa84> mhm...
<dz0ny_> ona je se mal zmedena
<CrazyLemon> js jo čist razumem..z veseljem je tudi potolažim če bo treba.. ker tak pač sem
<sasa84> dz0ny_, sej harvard ma medical school no :>
<CrazyLemon> harvard ima :)
<CrazyLemon> yale pa nisem prepričan
<sasa84> tud ma
<sasa84> bi blo treba pa pogledat, če se tud pecializaciej iz mikrokirurgije :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jutr maš tud simbiozo?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<sasa84> a si sam?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Vodnik za 13.10 je objavljen!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40838/#p40838
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ni še pršla novičko pr tistih pop-up obvestilih :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 d0h
<CrazyLemon> sej preveri na vsako uro
<sasa84> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> boš vidla jutri ob bootu
<sasa84> oki doki ;)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/drzava-bi-zela-in-prodajala-marihuano.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Država bi žela in prodajala marihuano
<Pepelka> »Urugvajski predsednik je odločen, da prekupčevalcem z drogo dokončno stopi na prste, in to bo storil tako, da bo legaliziral prodajo marihuane. Z domnevno najnižjo ceno na svetu – en dolar oziroma 0,72 evra za gram marihuane – želi njegova vlada preprodajalcem zmanjšati promet.«
<zdobersek> eh, urugvaj
<CrazyLemon> ja.. itak imajo tok trave so rekli - zakaj pa je ne bi dilali
<sasa84> http://newsfeed.time.com/2013/10/24/teacher-fired-for-taking-students-to-a-strip-club-in-sketchiest-field-trip-ever/
<Pepelka> High School Teacher Fired for Taking Students to Strip Club | TIME.com
<Pepelka> »Who knew taking minors to strip clubs and giving them beer was a terrible idea?«
<zdobersek> ln
<sasa84> nočko zdobbie
<sasa84> nočko fantje
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> en problem mam na ubuntu
<Sky[x]> disk mam full :D
<Sky[x]> kurc vagrant mi je sam 40gb particijo naredu
<Sky[x]> kako to zdj resizat ? :D
<dz0ny_> Odpreš vbox media manager, povečas , bootas fdisk
<dz0ny_> Pol naprej je pa polno vodičav
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-25
<anny> dan
<breza> Zdravo, anny
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<anny> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<anny> a zdaj pa nič - Zatlači si ta piškot nekam?
<anny> :)
<anny> Krejzi spi...upokojenke so ga do konca izmučile!
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> zdravo
<breza> Zdravo, idioterna
<idioterna> mislm da sele ko jo prevec nafutras zacne bit neolikana
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Zatlači si nekam ta piškot :/
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Bi kdo piškotek?
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Uhh, zredila se bom. Bi kdo piškot?!
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<anny> breza, shujšati bo treba
<sasa84> juto
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Uhh, zredila se bom. Bi kdo piškot?!
<zdobersek> http://www.xray.mpe.mpg.de/mailing-lists/perl5-porters/2013-10/msg00618.html
<Pepelka> FYI, proposed Unicode 7.0, includes some "interesting" emoticons
<sasa84_> juhu zdobersek
<idioterna> koncno se bomo lazje sporazumeval
<zdobersek> juhu sasa84
<sasa84> zdobersek, kako smk? :)
<sasa84> smo*
<zdobersek> sasa84: pripravljeni za kofe!
<sasa84> zdobersek, GREM KUHAT!
<dz0ny_> .sc Jagwar Ma - Let Her Go (Jagwar's Yew Mix)
<breza> Jagwar Ma - Let Her Go (Jagwar's Yew Mix)(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/futureclassic/jagwar-ma-let-her-go-jagwars-1 ♥213 ▶3,638
 * sasa84 požgečka dz0ny_ 
<sasa84> o đonko :D
<dz0ny_> o saška
<CrazyLemon> buhdej ppl
<napsy> dan
<breza> Hej napsy, lepo te je videti!
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a te mamce/strici ze kej klicarjo?
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ čigave mamce? :>
<dz0ny_> gosh so many choices...
<CrazyLemon> so many mommies!
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne.. nimajo telefonske Å¡t. da bi klicali :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma je - od simbioze
<CrazyLemon> http://www.itworld.com/security/380076/phpnet-compromised-and-used-attack-visitors
<Pepelka> PHP.net compromised and used to attack visitors | ITworld
<Pepelka> »Visitors to the official website for the PHP programming language over the past couple of days might have had their computers infected with malware.«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mhm old
<dz0ny_> sem moral prek ff do fancy docsov
<CrazyLemon> ne mi z old če nisi skopiral novice na kanal!
<dz0ny_> "We are still investigating how someone caused that file to be changed, but in the meantime we have migrated www/static to new clean servers," to vse pove kakko varen je apache pa php :)
<anny> CrazyLemon, si se naspal?
<CrazyLemon> anny zadnji dan je - seveda sem se naspal!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny> lepo
<CrazyLemon> anny pa ti? si se naspala?
<anny> kako kaj mamce
<anny> CL, sem se!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/telefonija-gsm-aparati/gsm-telefonija/gsm-aparati/lg/prodam-nexus-4-nov-1288581821.html?aclct=1381310785
<Pepelka> PRODAM NEXUS 4 NOV :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Prodam nov LG NEXUS 4, ker ga ne potrebujem zaradi nakupa novega telefona. Telefon je bil v uporabi samo en dan. Poškodb ali prask na telefonu ni. Kupljen«
<CrazyLemon> "Nažalost sem med begom pred policijo izgubil papirje telefona."
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> lol
<dz0ny_> hm kako pa tole zaokrožiš "Cena telefona je okoli 130€."
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ odvisno a kliče punca al tip.. če je punca je cena nižje.. d0h
<CrazyLemon> :))
<anny> mogoče se bo dalo še pogajati
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: BJ ob prevzemu?
<dz0ny_> svašta
<dz0ny_> nisem vedel da poznaš take prakse... :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne bi se tko izrazil.. ker js ko sm prodal telefon sta bili dve osnovnošolki
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. ne!
 * dz0ny_ ni Å¡e nikol prek bolhe prodajal
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi sam enkrat ..ker noben kle ni hotu kupit mojga heroja :(
<sasa84> živjo CrazyLemon
<sasa84> kok kej oldies goldies?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 still old!
<CrazyLemon> & hello
<sasa84> dz0ny_, jst sm zadnč dve stvari kupla prek bolhe
<sasa84> knjigo iz leta 44 in knjigo iz leta 65 :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/izpoved-upravljavca-brezpilotnega-letala-kako-sem-ubil-1626-ljudi.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Izpoved upravljavca brezpilotnega letala: Kako sem ubil 1626 ljudi
<Pepelka> »"Verjel sem, da z ubijanjem rešujem človeška življenja," je dejal 27-letni Brandon Bryant, nekdanji upravljavec brezpilotnih letal. "Delal sem kot zombi, pogosto pa sem bil depresiven," je dodal. Tolažbo je iskal v alkoholu.«
<anny> f*k....tip je mislu da je v računalniški igri
<napsy> to je tisto
<napsy> en pogovor dveh tetk na troli
<napsy> "hjah mladi, mislijo da je v zivljenu ko v igrici, se ti neki zgodi, pa lahka kr znova zacnes"
<CrazyLemon> anny ni mislu da je v igrici.. vedu je da ubija folk samo je mislu da ubija z "dobrim razlogom"
<anny> CrazlyLemon...narava je vgradila par varovalk proti ubijanju, vendar jo je razvoj prehitel
<CrazyLemon> anny katere pa so te varovalke?
<CrazyLemon> morala?
<anny> veliko težje je ubiti nekoga s hladnim orožjem kot pištolo ali puško
<anny> ne samo v fizičnem smislu, tudi psihičnem
<anny> če med obema ni nikakršnega stika potem pa sploh...
<CrazyLemon> anny "težje".. nekomu je čist enako ali ubije nekoga z nožem ali pa pištolo.. kaj je težje ali pa lažje je subjektivno
<Sky[x]> dej dej CrazyLemon ne filozofirej pa pejt kej raj delat :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] pejt se ukvarjat v vagrantom pa pust pametnim da filozofirajo :>
<anny> za ubijanje z nožem moraš  biti v afektu...vsaj malo
<anny> za pištolo ali gumb si lahko mrtvo hladen
<Sky[x]> eh CrazyLemon  zdj mam druge stvari :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYhYDS4UMKc
<Pepelka> Klemen Slakonja as Andrea Massi - La Mia Strada È La Mia Decisione - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja Klemen Slakonja impersonating Andrea Massi (Je bella cesta, 24.10.2013, Pop tv) https://www.facebook.com/jebellacesta....«
<CrazyLemon> sam je pa car tale slakonja
<zdobersek> jaz sem tudi car
<zdobersek> pa ti, CrazyLemon, si tudi car
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak slakonja je pa über car!
<napsy> get a room
<zdobersek> lo lhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYhYDS4UMKc&feature=player_detailpage#t=80
<Pepelka> Klemen Slakonja as Andrea Massi - La Mia Strada È La Mia Decisione - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja Klemen Slakonja impersonating Andrea Massi (Je bella cesta, 24.10.2013, Pop tv) https://www.facebook.com/jebellacesta....«
<sasa84> ah ja...
<zdobersek> ... ni nam lahko.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Vodnik za 13.10 je objavljen!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40839/#p40839
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Vodnik za 13.10 je objavljen!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40840/#p40840
<sasa84> Anticiklon vpliva tudi na človekovo počutje.Anticiklon je dobro vreme in ljudje so bolj veseli.Ciklon pa je slabo vreme. Zelo dobro ga dekne. Ko se mu zahoče
<sasa84> *vir wikipedia
<CrazyLemon> dobro ga dekne? :D
<CrazyLemon> Pride do inverzne situacije - toplotni obrat, ko je v modih po navadi toplo in jasno vreme, ki traja več dni.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anticiklon
<Pepelka> Anticiklon - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> ahaha..da faq pa dogaja tem pri wikipedii
<dz0ny_> mulci majo preveč časa
<idioterna> jsm pa cel dan hodu po enih pisarnah
<idioterna> a pridete kej na zemanto
<idioterna> dons mamo dan odprtih vrat
<CrazyLemon> a je tist kuhar pri vas????
<idioterna> vcerej je bil
<idioterna> vsak cetrtek pride
<CrazyLemon> pol ne - hvala
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny_> ej a veste kaj sudo chmod 777 / -R ? nardi :)
<idioterna> dons bo pizza dostava :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne - do tell!
<idioterna> dz0ny_: sm sprobu pa nc ne izpise.
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: zaklene root račun
<idioterna> s kaksno kljucavnico pa?
<dz0ny_> ker misli da je root comprimised
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x76VEPXYaI0
<Pepelka> GoPro: Backflip Over 72ft Canyon - Kelly McGarry Red Bull Rampage 2013 - YouTube
<dz0ny_> idioterna: logut, pa prijavit se ne moeš več
<Pepelka> »Shot 100% on the HD HERO3+® camera from ‪http://GoPro.com. Kelly McGarry flips a 72-foot-long canyon gap at Red Bull Rampage 2013 to earn a 2nd place finish....«
<idioterna> le zakaj bi mislu da je root acc compromised
<idioterna> ce ma njegov home s sprejom napisan po steni RAPE ME
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you for real.. zakaj ne odpiraš mojih linkov :/
<dz0ny_> ker vsi lahko pišejo po vsem
<dz0ny_> gangbang
<dz0ny_> prohibited :)
<dz0ny_> resno: ne vem pa od kje je to
<dz0ny_> sam amusing da to ponavad win userji nardijo
<dz0ny_> ko jim apache nedela, pa majo 403 error
<dz0ny_> :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Get Amazon Prime, 4oD and Other DRM-Protected Flash Working in Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FBJf9KJQo7s/fixing-amazon-prime-streaming-drm-protected-flash-13-10
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Edit Samsung TV Channel List With SamToolBox  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/xXb5aJjlgrY/edit-samsung-tv-channel-list-with.html
<idioterna> kar je cudn
<idioterna> k lih windows majo ful dobro ACL infrastrukturo
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_: kako ti zaklene root ?
<Sky[x]> kaj poeni da zaklene root ?
<Sky[x]> kako ga potem sploh odklenes ?
<napsy> mogoc da disejbla account
<napsy> ko to naredi ubuntu
<dz0ny_> Sky[x] && napsy http://serverfault.com/questions/364677/why-is-chmod-r-777-destructive
<Pepelka> linux - Why is "chmod -R 777 /" destructive? - Server Fault
<napsy> ?
<zdobersek> that's not destructive
<zdobersek> ya know what's destructive?
<idioterna> readmail --really-fast /
<zdobersek> 'it will be gone in an isntant'
<zdobersek> instant*
<zdobersek> later.
<sasa84> mihadroid, hihi :D
<idioterna> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1377099_10201586231310888_1858658600_n.jpg
<sasa84> lol idioterna :)
<sasa84> oooo lordi ;)
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek ...kofe bi pasal ;)
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84
<sasa84> bo bo LorD_DDooM :)
<sasa84> ti?
<LorD_DDooM> Ravnokar iz službe, zdaj pa weekeeeeeend
<idioterna> cudaki
<sasa84> priden LorD_DDooM :)
<sasa84> služba, študira fant... lep bicikl ma...
<sasa84> idioterna, vidš... to je za omožit!
<napsy> work work
<sasa84> napsy, sej ti si tud fejst...sam nimaš bicikla :P
<napsy> sasa84: zaka mislis da ga nimam?
<idioterna> ze iz nicka se vid
<sasa84> a NAPsy? :)
<sasa84> al naPSY
<idioterna> joj to je pa mal bl komplicira
<idioterna> n
<napsy> je mal sumljiv nick, jup :)
<idioterna> to mors mal numerolosko pa levodesno neki sestevas odstevas
<idioterna> in pol pride vn 1-800-NEMA-BICIKLA
<sasa84> :D hahahaha
<napsy> sasa84 zanimajo sam moski z bicikli
<napsy> :-)
<zdobersek> taki k aktivno ribajo moda ob zic, da ne bo treba sasa84 otroke merkat
<idioterna> slaba kontracepcija je to
<zdobersek> 24ur.com: "Na Groharjevi cesti v Ljubljani naj bi nekdo nekoga zabodel."
<idioterna> v teh cajtih se pa tut ne mors na nc zanest.
<napsy> baje da ne :)
<idioterna> teb se zdi smesn, ampak js sm racunal s tem, da ga bo zabodu!
<idioterna> zdej se mi spet nc ne izide
<napsy> lajf ni torta
<idioterna> se sreca ves kok bi hitr smrdet zacel
<idioterna> nc
<idioterna> grem domov
<idioterna> al pa bom zaspal tle na mizi
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/orvtech/status/393235640503906304/photo/1
<breza> lačna sem?
<Pepelka> Twitter / orvtech: Because... Fuck licenses and ...
<Pepelka> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<sasa84> lol breza
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Bi kdo piškotek?
<sasa84> jaz!
<zdobersek> breza: moi aussi!
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> Zatlači si nekam ta piškot :/
<zdobersek> ... ok, v usta!
<zdobersek> omnomnomnom bitch
<sasa84> zdobersek, tale breza je včasih mal šarf
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> bomo jo zatozl dz0ny_ju ob naslednji priliki
<dz0ny_> kaj pomeni Å¡arf?
<dz0ny_> to je spet tako čudna beseda kot pofočkat
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> šarf...iz nemščine scharf :D
<sasa84> dz0ny_, kaj pa je narobe s pofočkat? :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: čudna je, mene to spominja na slikat
<sasa84> dz0ny_, kok ste pa vi rekl, k ste se Å¡li skrivat, pa k te je en dobil al pa si sam "se pojavu"?
<sasa84> kok ste se v dolini pofočkal :D
<sasa84> no...v BP :)
<dz0ny_> sm te najdu :)
<dz0ny_> ja besede pofočkat nisem slišal pred 22
<dz0ny_> al pa zacahnov bi bilo podobno
<dz0ny_> pofočkat never
<dz0ny_> vjew
<sasa84> sm te vjew :D
<dz0ny_> sem te vjewa*
<zdobersek> zacahnes ribo
<zdobersek> al pa punco
<zdobersek> ne?
<dz0ny_> ne zacahnov sn te
<dz0ny_> označil, zapomnil itd
<sasa84> mi smo pa rekli, d smo se šli pofočkat...pač k si se taknu placa, kjer je prej un štel
<dz0ny_> zapik smo mogoče klical
<dz0ny_> kaj pa vem
<sasa84> ej dz0ny_ ... rakk ma železnco pa novotarije prej pridejo :D
<dz0ny_> mal sem pozabu :)
<zdobersek> lol
<sasa84> zapik? :)
<dz0ny_> ja sasa84, mi mamo sploh poseben jezik
<sasa84> dz0ny_, te bwom vjewa :D
<sasa84> al pa buom
<sasa84> dz0ny_, res je...
<dz0ny_> te bom vjewa
<dz0ny_> bon tud
<dz0ny_> ala pa kaku se me kaj?
<sasa84> pa kaj morš bl tku rečt... kaaaaaj :D
<dz0ny_> ne tist je pa po krajnsku
<dz0ny_> tak se pa mi ne mejnmo
<sasa84> vejšde!
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> al je vajšde?
<dz0ny_> mi se damo po starinsku bol
<dz0ny_> vejžde
<sasa84> pa prezdansku je tžku zastopt...ni ne hrvašku, ne bp :)
<dz0ny_> kaj se se donos za južno skuhawa?
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> oni majo spet svoj jezik
<zdobersek> palenta
<sasa84> a je razlika star trg pa bp?
<dz0ny_> sej Å¡e v bp mamo stare pa nove kraj
<dz0ny_> pa mamo dva dialekta
<sasa84> uf :)
<dz0ny_> bolj se gre za izgovorjavo
<dz0ny_> recmo sem je lahko sn al sen
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: palento se jew? pa kaj Å¡e zraven
<dz0ny_> mlejku?
<dz0ny_> al gulež?
<sasa84> ja ja :)
<sasa84> krh dz0ny_ !
 * CrazyLemon jedu royal cheese + chicken
<CrazyLemon> f polenta če je pa mcdonalds v mestu!
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: p mi na jejmo palente, sam žgance
<dz0ny_> polento une leblanske srajce jejo
<sasa84> jaz pa vse pojem, sam koruznih žhancu/polente pa ne morm dol spravt :)
<sasa84> žgancu
<dz0ny_> kaj je zate polenta?
<dz0ny_> kr tu je dokaj tekoče :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pr nas imamo sam pico
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ v mcdonaldsu?
<dz0ny_> nej neč hamburgerja
<dz0ny_> ne nej teh američanu
<dz0ny_> je sam boga gostilna
<dz0ny_> pa imajo san pico
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pa je vsaj dobra pica ?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: mhm
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ cena?
<dz0ny_> 7€
<dz0ny_> quattro formaggi recmo
<CrazyLemon> uh.. drago za tak kraj
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadnjič jedu v enem kraju med ilirsko bistrico ter kozino
<CrazyLemon> pa je bila tam okrog 5€ pica
<sasa84> jst na rakeku jem margherito ponavad...pa tavelka je okol 7-8€
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi kr okusna
<sasa84> tamala pa kšn evro cenej
<CrazyLemon> v primaveri v kopru/izoli pa je 8+
<dz0ny_> mhm
<zdobersek> quattro formagi del mercator
<dz0ny_> hm kaj je že una zadeva na uncu
<sasa84> portus?
<dz0ny_> jp
<sasa84> ma tam so ble pice tud 24, 25€
<dz0ny_> mhm
<sasa84> pa še pogrink 2€ :P
<dz0ny_> pa Å¡e dobre niso
<sasa84> ne se o picah pogovarjat...k bom lačna :P
<CrazyLemon> mal pretiravajo s temi cenami
<CrazyLemon> pica v starih časih ni bila dosti dražja kot 1000SIT
<sasa84> dz0ny_, a veš d ma men tud slavko (valvasor) dobre pice
<sasa84> tisto testo je men top
<dz0ny_> ja kofe tud ni blo 300+ tolarju
<dz0ny_> 90 sit max
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> pa kepica sladoleda tudi
<sasa84> €, 1,5€ sladoled...ma kaj so mone
<sasa84> včasih je šla skor cela familja za ta dnar ne đelato :P
<dz0ny_> 5000 sit je blo dost za 60 ljudi , k sem sladoled častil v termah čatež
<dz0ny_> pa to ne eno kepco
<dz0ny_> dejmo revolucijo
<dz0ny_> tole ne gre nikamor :>
<sasa84> hočmo cenej pice in sladoled?? :d
<dz0ny_> ja drug leto bo itak davek Å¡e na to
<dz0ny_> pa zrak, pa deževnico
<dz0ny_> hm verejtno Å¡e na uproabo ceste
<dz0ny_> pol pa počas že zmanka kaj se da obdavčit
<LorD_DDooM> http://blog.bike-park-slovenia.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/gif5-low.gif CrazyLemon zdobersek
<Sky[x]> hm ..
<Sky[x]> zdjle gledam ce hocem ubuntu 12.04 root particijo resaiat rabim bootat ubuntu cd/usb
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, nima komolčnikov?
<zdobersek> izjemno neodgovorno
<LorD_DDooM> ne rabi komolčnikov, saj ima amortizacijo :F
<sasa84> :O
<zdobersek> IN THE WRONG FUCKING PLACE
<sasa84> lol zdobersek
<idioterna> Sky[x]: nonsense
<idioterna> Sky[x]: fdiskas, rebootas, resize2fsjas
<idioterna> in to je to
<Sky[x]> ql bom pogledov si
<pitko> DAN!
<dz0ny_> VECR
<pitko> cel teden se nismo slišal
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny_> sej vem da so brucke bolj zanimive
<sasa84> ooo pitonko
<dz0ny_> odpuščeno pa to
<pitko> LUD TEDEN!
<dz0ny_> ne vem pa kolk saša odpušča :)
<pitko> malo na faksu
<pitko> sam lud TEDEN!
<sasa84> a je we're the millers že kej solidnega na netu?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: publichd.eu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kravice na pašnikih dajo dobro molžo?
<pitko> isto vprašanje mam k tale
<pitko> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4825/
<Pepelka> ARM programiranje ter IDE (Stran 1) - Programiranje - Ubuntu.si forum
<Pepelka> »ARM programiranje ter IDE (Stran 1) - Programiranje - Ubuntu.si forum - Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu«
<pitko> obstaja kaj?
<sasa84> dz0ny_, jst sm gledala na PB
<dz0ny_> .sc Say Lou Lou - Better In The Dark
<breza> Better In The Dark(3 minute) http://soundcloud.com/sayloulou/better-in-the-dark ♥925 ▶40,085
<pitko> sasa84 :)
<dz0ny_> pitko: https://github.com/dz0ny/Cheerlights
<Pepelka> dz0ny/Cheerlights · GitHub
<Pepelka> »Cheerlights for eLUA«
<pitko> to si ti napisu?
<dz0ny_> ja ne vse sam lua del
<dz0ny_> v bistvu ze kr dolgo nisem nc pocel
<pitko> pa kva si ti po poklicu :)?
<idioterna> deklica za vse.
<pitko> če smem
<pitko> :D
<pitko> moja karma 200 je Å¡la dol :O
<sasa84> ja pitko ....vidm, d kr ni nč prevajanja :P
<dz0ny_> inž medijske produkcije
<dz0ny_> stric k pizdi če ni delo narejeno
<sasa84> a ja dz0ny_ ?
<pitko> haha :D
<sasa84> sm misnla, d si RAČUNALNIKAR
<sasa84> :D
<pitko> lepo se sliš
<pitko> računalnikar je rekla :D
<pitko> xD
<dz0ny_> to je pa men tako grda beseda
<dz0ny_> k da neki po kalkulatorju Å¡ar
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: you dind't say that word
<pitko> men tut
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sej zato
<pitko> :D
<pitko> haha
<pitko> http://gagabla.com/image/view/134
<Pepelka> first date of a programmer
<pitko> :)
<Pepelka> »- just for programmers«
<sasa84> men je tud to smešno... računalnikar :D
<sasa84> http://gagabla.com/image/view/106
<Pepelka> Acrobat reader
<Pepelka> »- just for programmers«
<sasa84> zdej se grem pa jst mal umit :>
<LorD_DDooM> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2786/4400075066_a70fe02c36_o.gif CrazyLemon zdobersek sasa84 Lej, ta pa sploh čelade nima!
<sasa84> d vidmo...
<pitko> :)
<LorD_DDooM> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-r6X3YZ7Eg3E/Uf5tglSJIrI/AAAAAAABGdc/cwEKpcvIekw/Katee+Life-+Bike+Ride+001+3.gif Tole sem mislil
<sasa84> zto k je na sobnem LorD_DDooM
<pitko> am dz0ny kaj si mi to poslov sploh ;D
<zdobersek> virus
<pitko> jaz morm začet
<zdobersek> dz0ny_ je od NSA
<pitko> mal esembler
<zdobersek> assembler
<zdobersek> & enjoy.
<pitko> ker že tako 2tedna
<pitko> z faskom
<pitko> :D
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, zelo nevarno početje!
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM prva je great! druga pa se res igra z življenjem :/
<pitko> no ja sej če pade se ful oblaži padec :D
<LorD_DDooM> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2786/4400075066_a70fe02c36_o.gif CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sej to je ta druga
<zdobersek> mislu je z limunovim zivljenjem, ne svojim ...
<LorD_DDooM> mah kaj je to, ne znam linkat več http://guycodeblog.mtv.com//wp-content/uploads/clutch/2013/01/April-Bike41.gif
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa guglaš ? "boobs on bikes?"
<pitko> dz0ny hvala za ponudbo bom kr v virtualki laufal bo laži
<pitko> :)
<pitko> rabm sam simolator
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ... ti ne googlas takih stvari?
<zdobersek> a si ti robot?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i am now!
<CrazyLemon> mislim..guglam
<zdobersek> ... a learning robot
<CrazyLemon> "bouncing female breasts"  guglam
<CrazyLemon> pomemben del je female
<LorD_DDooM> A če ni "bouncing" pa ni kul?
<zdobersek> the male version can be found in the mirror
<zdobersek> ... :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pfft.. a ti pošljem fotko? a to želiš??
<zdobersek> to /r/gonewild with you
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pol ne izzivaj ok?!?
<zdobersek> poslji fotke sasi
<zdobersek> sasa84: ^
<CrazyLemon> saša je bila pridna prejšni teden.. ta teden pa bl mal
<CrazyLemon> HOLY CRAP.. a je kdo gledal TBBT????????????
<CrazyLemon> meh..false alarm
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tud ta tedn sm bla pridna
<dz0ny_> joj pitko
<dz0ny_> gcc poženeš flashas pa z opencd
<dz0ny_> res ni tako težko no
<dz0ny_> pišeš pa s čimer ti paše
<dz0ny_> problem je sam če maš core licenciran
<dz0ny_> pa ne moreš poganjat navaden kode
<dz0ny_> ampak podpisane
<dz0ny_> tist je pol win edina varjanta
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ti k si bl hardcore http://s4a.cat/
<Pepelka> s4a
<Pepelka> »S4A - Scratch for Arduino is a Scratch modification that brings the easiness of programming with Scratch to the Arduino prototyping board«
<dz0ny_> :P
<CrazyLemon> a je to drag&drop ?
<zdobersek> flow-based programming
<zdobersek> jeez
<CrazyLemon> torej drag & drop
<zdobersek> nov potres v okolici Fukushime
<yang> uf
<yang> se to
<yang> harpajo mal
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> potresi na potresno zelo dejavnem območju ni nič novega.. ali pač ?
<yang> ne
<yang> nic novega tam
<pitko> če nansamem zdej ubuntu na mojga nexus 7 ko lahko laufam iste programe k jih mam na kompu?
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> where did you get that idea ?
<pitko> zaradi istega jedra?
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> kasnega jedra?
<pitko> 13.10 pa ubuntu touch mata isto osnovo?
<dz0ny_> ne
<pitko> pol pa ups :D
<dz0ny_> again where did you read that
<CrazyLemon> am..res je tako ubuntu kot ubuntu za telefone uporabljata linux jedro!
<pitko> živel sm v zmoti xD
<pitko> mislm ble so neke polemike enkrat
<pitko> če bodo isti appi
<pitko> na teleofonu in
<pitko> kompu
<dz0ny_> ja sam so na novo napsiani
<dz0ny_> v qtl
<pitko> qml? misleš
<pitko> ja pa qt
<dz0ny_> 1/8 dela je končanega
<dz0ny_> po moje se ti ne splača
<dz0ny_> nc fleshat
<pitko> mhm
<pitko> sej
<pitko> mislm
<dz0ny_> dokler vsaj tipkovnice ne dajo not
<dz0ny_> touch based one :)
<pitko> ja
<pitko> manjkajo mi programi za programeranje
<pitko> :D
<pitko> na tablci
<pitko> pa ne mi zdej rečt da ni zmožna
<pitko> glede na to da ma 4 jedra
<dz0ny_> sej praviš da v virtualbox programiraš
<dz0ny_> maš rdp lahko :>
<pitko> v virtualboxsu sam
<pitko> jebeni asembler
<zdobersek> assembler
<zdobersek> pa najbrz jebes assembly
<pitko> :D
<pitko> poslovensko
<pitko> če fuknem to računalniško arhitekturo
<dz0ny_> ja to lahko tud v vim delas
<zdobersek> 'sestavljalnik'?
<dz0ny_> ide ti ne pomaga
<zdobersek> 'puzla'
<pitko> k zdej sm 3je vaje igrov candy crush
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> LDA 1
<dz0ny_> LDB 2
<dz0ny_> CMP
<dz0ny_> PULA
<pitko>  nevem
<pitko> :D kaj je to
<zdobersek> kter arch je to?
<dz0ny_> motorola :)
<pitko> mi mamo aram
<pitko> 9
<pitko> se mi zdi
<pitko> AT91SAM9260  this
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny_> take vaje smo mi mel https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Fto1l06VPij_VENm8Eq-Cwb6ZVUmLcXKHWrejd-QrJo/edit?usp=sharing
<Pepelka> Vaja 7: Loto - Google Drive
<pitko> k si ti na fri hodu?
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny_> sm $c001 28 7 5 33 1 2 10 ; loterija
<dz0ny_> a veste od kje je to ?
<CrazyLemon> a je to zmagovalna Å¡tevilka?!? :))
<upd> haha
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ resno? :)
<dz0ny_> ne
<CrazyLemon> lame
<zdobersek> alpake
<dz0ny_> hec je da je un easy dost hitrejši kot pa ta hard
<dz0ny_> po izvajajnju
<dz0ny_> čeprov naj bi blo ravno obratno
<dz0ny_> a se katero nalogo pokazem :)?
<zdobersek> JJAAAA
<upd> pa takšno da izpiše zmagovalne številke za naslednji krog
<CrazyLemon> pa ne za slovensko loterijo ampak za euro jackpot
<zdobersek> IRL
<CrazyLemon> ktnxbye
<dz0ny_> hehe
<zdobersek> I'm gonna be millionaire so freakin hard
<CrazyLemon> +a
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkBDRUO8hAo
<Pepelka> Baby LED light suit halloween costume preview - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Quick preview of the LED light suit I made for my daughter. She is 22 months old and loves wearing the suit. Go to http://www.ledbaby.com to sign-up for more...«
<CrazyLemon> FUCKIN' EPIC!
<zdobersek> old
<CrazyLemon> ja..zdj je old.. pol boš pa prilepu ta link čez kak teden
<CrazyLemon> kot vedno
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> hm berem mejle
<zdobersek> 'OMG dz0ny_ U SO HOT W/ ASSEMLBLY'
<dz0ny_> pa sem zgleda tolk znal da sem kr 3 al pa 4 verzije delal
<dz0ny_> svašta
<dz0ny_> se vid da nisem bil resen
<zdobersek> si to pol naprej prodajal?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: afkors
<dz0ny_> v bistvu sem pol ene par vaj sestavu
<dz0ny_> pa so mel pol sošolci za nalogo
<dz0ny_> sam sem bil res baraba
<dz0ny_> hm sam labview vaj pa ne najdem vec
<dz0ny_> tiste so ble bl zajebane
<pitko> zakaj si mormo mi računalničarji tok mateamtiko zakoplicerat -.-
<dz0ny_> sej je čist simpl
<dz0ny_> sam je pa ni razumemo
<dz0ny_> pol se pa pačimo z različnimi pretvorbami
<pitko> amapk fiday night in jaz sm za knjigam :D
<pitko> to pa ni glih
<pitko> v navadi
<Sky[x]> full bi neki novga delov pa nic se mi ne da :)
<zdobersek> danes je assembly v modi
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: lahko greš pit
<Sky[x]> bi sel na kako pivo zdj ja
<dz0ny_> v hekovniku je baje zurka
<dz0ny_> ce ni ze mim
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> raj bi mel zensko druzbo sedaj :D
<zdobersek> cc sasa84
<dz0ny_> irl ne prek irca se men zdi
<zdobersek> en raspi teaching material je tud kolovratil naokol z assemblyjem
<dz0ny_> ja ne vem ce mam tolk free time
<dz0ny_> da grem vse delat v asm
<dz0ny_> http://imgur.com/a/ak27O
<Pepelka> Fotographer Fedor Shmidt - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<CrazyLemon> lucky bastard tale fedor
<dz0ny_> ane :)
<zdobersek> NSFW NSFW
<zdobersek> SO STOP WORKING IMMEDIATELY
<sasa84> zdobersek, ja?
<dz0ny_> http://qz.com/138906/to-clean-up-beijing-the-chinese-government-will-suck-its-western-regions-dry/
<Pepelka> To clean up Beijing, the Chinese government will suck its western regions dry – Quartz
<Pepelka> »The Beijing government recently announced a 1 trillion yuan ($163 billion) plan to clean up its deadly and expensive air pollution problem. Its success hinges mainly on sharp cuts in regional coal consumption. But China still has to keep the lights on somehow. Its solution? Synthetic natural gas (SNG) converted from coal. Beijing will be one of...«
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BXcBmcOCIAATVx8.png:large
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> idioterna: 24ur ma ze nv kolko casa nov dizajn prpravlen samo cakajo kaj se bo zgodil ko se je vodstvo menjalo
<CrazyLemon> a da je tok reklam na 24ur?
<idioterna> ne vem, nikol ne odprem 24ur linkov
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: reklame zgoraj pa sploh niso od 24ur ampak od teh podstraneh in to upravlajo te podstrani in sploh ne 24ur :)
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> grem pančat
<sasa84> nočkooo
<zdobersek> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-26
<anny> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, anny
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<anny> botsnack
<breza> Hvala za okusen priboljšek!
<breza> Na še tebi en piškotek!
<anny> botsnack
<breza> Aww, lepa ti hvala!
<anny> botsnack
<breza> Hvala za okusen priboljšek!
<breza> Na še tebi en piškotek!
<anny> botsnack
<breza> Aww, lepa ti hvala!
<anny> hvala za piškotek
<anny> pozna se, da te ni še nihče nahranil
<dz0ny_> dan
<breza> Zdravo, dz0ny_
<anny> dz0ny_ jutro!
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> III koliko piškotov že imam!
<napsy_> dan
<breza> Živjo, napsy_
<Sky[x]> jo napsy
<Bilko> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, Bilko
<Bilko> se kermu sanja zakaj se mi včas na prijavnem oknu pojavi Light Display Manager račun?
<Bilko> notri pa ne morem. moje geslo ne prime
<Bilko> sem na 13.10, prej na 13.04 tega nisem nikoli opazil
<dz0ny_> Bilko: prilepi nekam cat /etc/passwd
<dz0ny_> tam se prikaže zato ker ima težjo večjo od 1000
<dz0ny_> "težo"
<dz0ny_> en app je nekaj pacal zgleda
<dz0ny_> vsi uproabniki ki se lahko prijavijo v imajo 1000+
<dz0ny_> ostali pa so pod 1000
<napsy__> hm
<napsy__> najdu en zanimiv irc klient za gnomoe
<napsy__> http://worldofgnome.org/polari-a-new-irc-client-for-gnome-3-12/
<Pepelka> Polari | A new IRC Client for GNOME 3.12(?)! | woGue
<napsy__> ce se koga anima
<Bilko> dz0ny_,  http://pastebin.com/FuWN5vgp
<Pepelka> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash daemon:x:1:1:daemon:/usr/sbin:/bin/sh bin:x:2: - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> a ima še kdo težave z lightning addonom v TB?
<CrazyLemon> no če kdo uporablja lightning 2.61 ne dela
<LorD_DDooM> Meni deluje na Ubuntu in na Fedori
<LorD_DDooM> Must be you're APU.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM si prepričan da imaš 2.61 različico? ker očitno vsem ne dela razen tebi :>
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: http://ubuntuone.com/4sjSatgVQR6LJ395LeuAox
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM pa TB 24.0?
<LorD_DDooM> 24.0
<CrazyLemon> pol pa weird
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj točno ti pa ne deluje?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM cel addon ne dela - ne pokaže eventov, ne moreš dodat eventa etc.
<zdobersek> 'The Unity Dash got an overhaul under the hood for Ubuntu 13.10. Canonical wanted to extend the built-in search system so that it can access data from a wide range of Internet sources. For the new version of the Dash, the Web search functionality is now handled by a remote backend service that is hosted by Canonical.'
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek which can be disabled*
<zdobersek> sicher pa je enabled by default
<CrazyLemon> true
<dz0ny_> ja sej mamo fixubuntu.com
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> en klik naredi to kar naredi fixubuntu.com :)
<sasa84> http://www.softaculous.com/blog/php-net-hacked-to-serve-exploits/
<Pepelka> PHP.net hacked to serve exploits | Softaculous Blog
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: nope, ti fizično onemogoči procese
<dz0ny_> ce gres prek settings ti proces Å¡e laufa
<dz0ny_> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Lenses disabled-scopes "['more_suggestions-amazon.scope', 'more_suggestions-u1ms.scope', 'more_suggestions-populartracks.scope', 'music-musicstore.scope', 'more_suggestions-ebay.scope', 'more_suggestions-ubuntushop.scope', 'more_suggestions-skimlinks.scope']"
<sasa84_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE&noredirect=1
<Pepelka> Ylvis - The Fox (What Does the Fox Say?) [Official music video HD] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »iTunes: http://smarturl.it/thefox-itunes I kveld med YLVIS hver tirsdag og torsdag kl. 21.30 på TVNorge. Ylvis - [Official music video playlist HD]: http://w...«
<sasa84_> WTF???!!!
<dz0ny_> soo old
<dz0ny_> btw to je z oddaje po principu jebelacesta
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AbbY923ehA&list=PLF302D4693654B97D&index=6
<Pepelka> Kollektivet: I'm a pumper - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Se Kollektivet hver fredag kl. 16:55 på TV 2! Programmet ser du også gratis på TV 2 SUMO: http://webtv.tv2.no/webtv/sumo/?treeId=3457 TV2: http://www.tv2.no/...«
<sasa84_> dz0ny_, poznam ta dva bratca al 3je so...na norveški tv so
<sasa84_> sam drugi komadi od njih so bolši :)
<sasa84_> oz. od njega
<dz0ny_> mhm
<sasa84_> 1x sm iskala neki norveški band...pa je tud nek intervju vn vrglo...in sm vidla
<sasa84_> zgleda d morta met podobn šov kt tile ameriški...aka jimmy, larry itd itd
<sasa84_> Å¡e "scena" je bla taka
<sasa84_> stol, miza, zofa, zadi mesto... :)
<sasa84_> jebelacesta nism Å¡e nikol gledala, niti tistga kar ej mel prej.. a je kej pametnga dz0ny_ ?
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: nisem se gledal
<dz0ny_> vceri je to CrazyLemon prlimu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYhYDS4UMKc&feature=c4-overview&list=UUjyTUtrw5yYpQYMwA03kncA
<Pepelka> Klemen Slakonja as Andrea Massi - La Mia Strada È La Mia Decisione - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja Klemen Slakonja impersonating Andrea Massi (Je bella cesta, 24.10.2013, Pop tv) https://www.facebook.com/jebellacesta....«
<CrazyLemon> ni res!
<CrazyLemon> moj link ni vseboval playliste!
<CrazyLemon> če želiš slakonjo videt pol si moraš ogledat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrPlF5wZ77Y
<Pepelka> Klemen Slakonja as Lord Gaga - Aplavz (Applause Parody) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Klemen Slakonja impersonating Gašpar Gašpar Mišič Je bella cesta, 10.10.2013, Pop tv https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja http://jebellacesta.si/ https://...«
<sasa84_> mhm...
<sasa84_> men gre tale slakonja že počas na žiwčke
<sasa84_> un avdič pa še 5x bl
<CrazyLemon> slakonja je kul
<dz0ny_> sem misli da bo vključil un štos kako v fužinah vrabci čivkajo :>
<dz0ny_> malo gledam oddajo
<dz0ny_> pa mi ni všeč
<dz0ny_> sploh nič
<dz0ny_> no vsaj ti videi bodo :)
<CrazyLemon> videi so kul.. oddaje pa tudi js ne gledam
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/603130_654212841285562_13626060_n.jpg         tko prepoznaš SDSovce
 * sasa84_ pihne CrazyLemon v uho
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Aww, lepa ti hvala!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Hvala za okusen priboljšek!
<breza> Na še tebi en piškotek!
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Kako lepo od tebe!
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Živjo, sasa84
<sasa84> :D
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: http://imgur.com/gallery/fZ21pcz
<Pepelka> This is the shape of a new church just built in my hometown. Awesome.... - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, zanimiv :P
<idioterna> en kolega ma dinamicn ip pr t-2
<idioterna> in se mu je zdej nenadoma tut zares zamenu po petih letih
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Kako lepo od tebe!
<sasa84> aj nou, aj nou!ž
<napsy__> dan
<breza> Hej napsy__, lepo te je videti!
<CrazyLemon> lol.. 8:0 za nemčijo
<CrazyLemon> ni fuzbal za babe
<idioterna> a nemcija nima bab?
<CrazyLemon> 9:0
<idioterna> and what is this fuzbal you speak of
<CrazyLemon> ima
<zdobersek> ooh, glasni CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek WHAT
<CrazyLemon> 10:0
<idioterna> how do these numbers concern anyone? :)
<CrazyLemon> ignore them če te ne zanima.. ne vem čemu komentiraš nekaj kar te ne zanima :)
<zdobersek> CENZURA
<zdobersek> CENZURA
<idioterna> ja razlozit mors kaj to sploh je
<idioterna> kam pa pridemo ce bi vsi kr ene kripticne cifre
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a to rokomet? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja ..fuzbal je rokomet
<idioterna> handegg
<idioterna> american handegg.
<zdobersek> ameriski fuzbal je rokomet
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek večinoma.. tudi nogomet je :)
<zdobersek> ne nujno
<zdobersek> i.e. brcanje jajca ni obvezno
<napsy__> ah ja
<napsy__> a se sploh kdo gleda nogomt
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, glede na rezultat bi človk kej tazag mislu :P
<sasa84> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/slovenija/foto-bele-podgane-v-srediscu-mesta-atrakcija-odstraniti-jih-ne-morejo
<Pepelka> FOTO: Bele podgane v središču mesta atrakcija, odstraniti jih ne morejo | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Zaredile so se v deblu drevesa na Poljanskem nasipu. V zavodu Kosovir opozarjajo: »Podgane so lahko prenašalci kar nekaj bolezni.««
<idioterna> slovenske novice, srsly
<zdobersek> srsly
<Sky[x]> tole em tud jaz ze bral prejle ja :D
<Sky[x]> zakaj ne razpisejo nagrade ? :D
<sasa84> mhm...kolegica dala na fb
<sasa84> podgane...đizs :D
<CrazyLemon> ljubljana pač.. :p
<Sky[x]> true
<Sky[x]> ojoj
<Sky[x]> preberte naslov clanka pa pol komentar spodej
<Sky[x]> pol pa sele clanek
<Sky[x]> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/v-vasem-novem-avtomobilu-bo-android.html
<Pepelka> V vašem novem avtomobilu bo Android
<Pepelka> »Nova generacija malega avtomobila Kia Soul in limuzine Hyundai Genesis bosta opremljena z nadvse zmogljivim in vsestransko uporabnim informacijsko-zabavnim sistemom Android.«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a napišem kšn člank? t nov gimp maybe? :D
<napsy__> nov gimp?
<sasa84> napsy__, noobslab je neki objavu...kao za ubuntu 13.10/04, mint ...
<sasa84> http://www.noobslab.com/2013/10/gimp-291-version-available-via-ppa.html
<Pepelka> Gimp 2.9.1 version available via PPA, Install in Ubuntu/Linux Mint/other Ubuntu Derivatives - Noobs on Ubuntu, Mint and Debian, HD Wallpapers, Tutorials
<sasa84> pač kok se namesti t nov gimp :)
<sasa84> oziroma ta zadnga
<sasa84> kokr kol no :)
<napsy__> kul
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej si dovolj stara.. ne rabiš mojega dovoljenja..samo mojo odobritev :p
<sasa84> pf :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nič pff.. to je sam varnostna mera!
<idioterna> varnostna mera?
<idioterna> a ti mal prevec prevajas
<idioterna> ves ker double-reverse je men najbl vsec
<idioterna> missed call -> zgrešen klic -> pointless call
<CrazyLemon> povej mi.. kaj ti zdaj ne paše?
<idioterna> ja "varnostna mera" ni veljavna slovenska besedna zveza :)
<idioterna> pr nas je varnostni ukrep.
<napsy__> google translate? :D
<zdobersek> mene recimo moti Mir
<CrazyLemon> varnostni ukrep pa varnostna mera nista enaka pojma
<zdobersek> recimo, z 'ukrepom' ne mores zmerit sirine podboja
<CrazyLemon> ali narediti torte
<idioterna> varnostno mero si si ti zdele zmislu :)
<idioterna> tko k vsi ostali k so preleni da bi pravilno prevedl
<idioterna> "safety measure" je ukrep.
<idioterna> ni mera.
<zdobersek> 'cake measure'?
<sasa84> ah ja...
<CrazyLemon> idioterna res je - zmišljujem si besede .. si zmislim še kakšno zate?
<sasa84> zdobersek, kofi?
<sasa84> krejzek, zmisl si kšno zame :>
<sasa84> pliiiiiz
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 varnostna nera!
<sasa84> ti maš domišljija ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 thats what i do
<zdobersek> sasa84: 2little2late
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, +1
<napsy__> sobota je
<napsy__> zaka noben ne zura?
<Sky[x]> napsy__, hitr povej kdaj v centru danes :)
<napsy__> uhh
<napsy__> nism pricakova odgovora ;)
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjHRLM7gxjY
<Pepelka> UNEDITED FULL VERSION - Worst Twerk Fail EVER - Girl Catches Fire! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy Kimmel Live - UNEDITED FULL VERSION - Worst Twerk Fail EVER - Girl Catches Fire! Jimmy Kimmel Live's YouTube channel features clips and recaps of every...«
<Sky[x]> smeh :D
<napsy__> Sky[x]:  jutr se  je on cokoljana?
<Sky[x]> pojma nimam
<napsy__> twerking, ja
<napsy__> Sky[x]: sta sla pogledat?
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> sam je bla taka guzva da uff smo se raj pobral pol
<Sky[x]> smo ja*
<napsy__> so mel kako degustacijo al je blo vse za placat?
<Sky[x]> so mel
<Sky[x]> pol so mi ene namaze z cebulo kazal
<Sky[x]> pa s cesnom pa take :D
<napsy__> damn, mi je ze zal
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek →
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mislim, ziher si ze ta link lepu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek verjetno sem ja.. zakaj?
<zdobersek> naus nc se pritozeval?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah.. pritožujem se sam ko ti to narediš
<CrazyLemon> ker ti rad napišeš 'old' :>
<zdobersek> soo oollddd http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjHRLM7gxjY
<Pepelka> UNEDITED FULL VERSION - Worst Twerk Fail EVER - Girl Catches Fire! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Jimmy Kimmel Live - UNEDITED FULL VERSION - Worst Twerk Fail EVER - Girl Catches Fire! Jimmy Kimmel Live's YouTube channel features clips and recaps of every...«
<zdobersek> come at me bruh
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čemu taka želja po moji pozornosti??? not cool brah.. :>
<idioterna> he finds you very attractive
<CrazyLemon> a je to res zdobersek ??
<idioterna> totally.
<zdobersek> 140%
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no to je awkward
<dz0ny_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K3DPrrP2nw&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> The First Time Movie Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The First Time Movie Trailer. (2012) Join us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/FreshMovieTrailers Latest ROMANCES are Here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=...«
<dz0ny_> wtf 6.8 imdb
<zdobersek> duuh
<Sky[x]> tale the first time
<Sky[x]> je tko neki srednga
<Sky[x]> 4.5 bi jst ocenu :D
<CrazyLemon> odvisno a je first time od punce ali fanta!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<napsy__> eh ti filmi
<dz0ny_> grem juno gledat
<napsy__> zlajnan od american pie dalje
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> ja se spomnim v osnovi je sošolka prnesla maerican pie
<zdobersek> not bad
<dz0ny_> po moje smo bli vsi par dni zelo poglobljeni v biologijio
<zdobersek> mi smo pornice gledal
<CrazyLemon> mladina :)
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> za nas ni blo cebelice maje
<zdobersek> aliens among us http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkBDRUO8hAo
<Pepelka> Baby LED light suit halloween costume preview - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Quick preview of the LED light suit I made for my 22 month old daughter for Halloween. She loves wearing this costume! Go to http://www.ledbaby.com to sign-u...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you're such a troll :)
<zdobersek> 10x
<Sky[x]> napsy__, a prides na vecerjo ? :D
<Sky[x]> mam raznice :D
<napsy__> Sky[x]: u hudo, zaka nis prej reku :)
<napsy__> Sky[x]: js si pa tu doma neki rizev narastek pecem :)
<Sky[x]> mmm
<Sky[x]> dej to bi mela res zakon vecerjo ane
<Sky[x]> use se na 3ko pa te direkt do mene prpele :D
<Sky[x]> ued*
<napsy__> hehe jao, res bi prej reku
<napsy__> pa bi mogoc celo prsu
<napsy__> :D
<Sky[x]> haha :D
<napsy__> sm pa prejle ful hu narastek delu, pa ga mam zdj poln pekac
<napsy__> hud*
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> napsy__, slikej da vidmo to cudo od narastka :D
<napsy__> mja beseda ne velja? :)
<Sky[x]> ne :D
<Sky[x]> dejte en film predlagat za gledat ?
<zdobersek> The First Time
<zdobersek> The Second Time?
<zdobersek> The Last Time
<zdobersek> The Infinite Time
<zdobersek> The Timeout Time
<Sky[x]> the first time sen ze pogledov se na YT je
<zdobersek> kaj pa ostale?
<zdobersek> :>
<napsy__> Sky[x]: ce bos ti pokazu zrezek D
<napsy__> :D
<Sky[x]> seveda
<Sky[x]> jst ze jem :)
<napsy__> http://shrani.najdi.si/?2r/m4/2AO9v1mb/narastek.jpg
<Pepelka> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - narastek.jpg
<Pepelka> »Brezplačno gostovanje za vaše slike (gif, jpg, jpeg, png …).«
<napsy__> js tut :D
<Sky[x]> povio luka ?
<napsy__> nah se mi ne da namescat
<Sky[x]> eh
<napsy__> zgleda vredu, pa se bolsi okus ma :D
<Sky[x]> dobr je blo
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<Sky[x]> za sladico pa kruh pa domaca marmelada :D
<Sky[x]> dobro je bilo
<Sky[x]> :P
<napsy__> js sm mel bolso vecerjo :D
<Sky[x]> moja je bla bolj zdrava :P
<Sky[x]> zdrava
<Sky[x]> pa se kokosovo maslo sem uporabil :D
<napsy__> nah, to ne steje
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Zatlači si nekam ta piškot :/
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Bi kdo piškotek?
<Sky[x]> HEHE
<Sky[x]> YOLO :D
<idioterna> ce se enkrat slism yolo bom vse poklal, yolo.
<idioterna> al kko ze gre ta storija
<sasa84> yolo?
<Sky[x]> You Only Live One nek itacga :D
<idioterna> once.
<Sky[x]> http://www.blazkos.com/z-diplomo-brez-sluzbe-in-brez-opcij-obstajo-moznosti.php?fb_action_ids=10201912785602393&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map=%7B%2210201912785602393%22%3A1426090337610128%7D&action_type_map=%7B%2210201912785602393%22%3A%22og.likes%22%7D&action_ref_map=%5B%5D
<Pepelka> Z diplomo, brez službe in brez opcij? Obstajo možnosti! | Blaž Kos - Born to create
<Pepelka> »Print PDF Related posts: To je sanjska služba Problemi so izzivi in priložnosti Pot do službe v recesiji Bolj srečni brez televizije Nevrolingvistično programiranje: pot k osebni odličnosti«
<sasa84>  The website is temporarily unable to service your request as it exceeded resource limit. Please try again later.
<sasa84> lol
<idioterna> sasa84: a to ta blazkos
<sasa84> dela dela, pardon
<sasa84> nč...šibam pančat
<idioterna> srecno
<sasa84> nočko fantički zlati
#ubuntu-si 2013-10-27
<dz0ny_> Ping
<breza> dz0ny_: pong
<breza> Kako mi kruli!
<dz0ny_> Botsnack
<breza> Najlepše ti hvala.
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84: guess what time is it!?
<zdobersek> it is*
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobbie, IC KOFE TAJMMMM :D
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Aww, lepa ti hvala!
<sasa84> zdobersekLICK
<sasa84> :D
 * zdobersek postreze
<sasa84> ooo, hvala zdobersek :*
<sasa84> a bi mal milkice?
<napsy__> wau
<sasa84> o napsy__ :)
<napsy__> love is in the air
<napsy___> uh
<Sky[x]> je tud milkico :)
<Sky[x]> k = f :D
<napsy___> uh ja
<napsy___> heh
<napsy___> ah
<napsy___> ka bo dezevat zacel?
<Sky[x]> nv jst vem da mam cilj it na eno vroco cokolado pol v center
<Sky[x]> ker ze cel dan jem kosmice k nimam nic sladkega :D
<napsy___> work work work
<zdobersek> fun fun fun?
<zdobersek> looking forward to the week-start
<napsy___> noja
<napsy___> vlk dela
<Sky[x]> kaj to ?
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> 'what is work?'
<Sky[x]> prov nic se mi ne da danes psloh dealt :(
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWQpK6AM6RM
<Pepelka> Honda Å¡kola proklizavanja! - YouTube
<napsy___> cudn dan
<napsy___> uporabla kdo tu diaspora
<napsy___> ?
<Sky[x]> ej ne sem pa ze neki enkrt se prjavlov
<sasa84> res ej čudn dan napsy___ ...nek dol tišči :P
<zdobersek> hehe
<zdobersek> ne s sprednjo bremzat v ovinku ...
<zdobersek> vsaj pofockal so ga
<napsy___> kdaj se zacne kuhancek tocit v centru? :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e js to vem pa nisem iz lj :)
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: a to da ne smeš s sprednjo bremzat? :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne.. kdaj se zacne kuhancek tocit v centru :>
<CrazyLemon> s sprednjo itak nonstop bremzam .. verjetno več kot z zadnjo :)
<zdobersek> vseen ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne s sprednjo bremzat
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če pa zadnja ne dela :(
<CrazyLemon> :P
<napsy___> ve kdo?
<Sky[x]> napsy___, ko bo kostanja zmankal :D
<napsy___> vin pa kostanj pasetka ukop :)
<zdobersek> pa se skoljka zraven
<napsy___> bum
<yang> napsy___: vsi gledajo mariota
<napsy___> kak mario
<yang> tist z nacionalke, k ma rad zenske
<zdobersek> mario je ob sobotah
<napsy___> ah on
<CrazyLemon> a je Å¡e na tvju?
<yang> ja ne more se poslovit
<yang> se poslavlja ze par sezon
<CrazyLemon> če bi jih ti dobu kot jih on dobi.. se tudi ti ne bi mogu poslovit
<yang> oddaja za znizevanje IQja
<CrazyLemon> mislim..dobu evrov :)
<yang> ja ni svoh placan verjetno
<yang> ze un k napise scenarij dobi par tisoc
<zdobersek> mja no, bi lah mario mal slaku odstopu
<yang> slak je pokojen
<zdobersek> ??
<dz0ny_> down with the rtvslo
<yang> aja nis mislu slaka muzkonterja
<yang> bolj unga spikerja
<zdobersek> ... ne, nisem
<yang> k skoz skace po odru, enkrat se bo zvrnil
<zdobersek> slak-traven combo
<yang> uros slak
<zdobersek> od petre fant
<zdobersek> moz? ne vem.
<yang> katere petre
<zdobersek> kercmar
<yang> mislim da vem kere sam se ne spomnim priimka
<zdobersek> k slaka z musicem vara
<yang> od te ja
<napsy___> lol
<yang> kerim musicem
<zdobersek> onim k nima hlac
<yang> ?
<zdobersek> janijem
<yang> ne gledam tvja
<yang> a je jani music kolesar
<yang> al je indijski guru ?
<yang> ta dva mi pokaze google
<zdobersek> eh
<zdobersek> muhic je
<zdobersek> pardon
<CrazyLemon> si ti en music
<zdobersek> WUBWUBWUBWUUUBBB music
<CrazyLemon> a je schranz Å¡e popularen?
<yang> http://www.njena.si/2013/10/goranova-anja-seksa-z-drugimi-brez-kondoma-/
<Pepelka> Goranova Anja seksa z drugimi, brez kondoma! - Njena
<Pepelka> »Anja je Goranu rekla, da v Nemčiji skrbi za ostarele in nemočne ter da dela v piceriji, nato pa je našel njene fotografije na spletnem portalu bordela.«
<Sky[x]> svasta
<yang> covjek se divio njezini ljepoti
<Sky[x]> ce enga blokiras na hangouts kako ga pol odblokiras ?
<napsy___> dunno
<sasa84> ah ja...
<breza> Nič piškotka za mene?
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> breza, piškotek?
<sasa84> botsnack
<breza> Kako lepo od tebe!
<dz0ny_> Back with ex problem ma sky
<sasa84> a ja?
<sasa84> not gud dz... not gud
<dz0ny_> H
<dz0ny_> a
<dz0ny_> n
<dz0ny_> g
<dz0ny_> o
<dz0ny_> u
<dz0ny_> t
<dz0ny_> Jo
<dz0ny_> J
<sasa84> dz0ny_, si predstavlaš, d zdej skyu pošlem sms, če se lohk pr njemu oglasim? :D
<yang> najbolj butast videospot leta po mojem okusu je http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcrbM1l_BoI
<Pepelka> Avicii - Wake Me Up (Official Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Wake Me Up (Official Video) by Avicii. Out now on: iTunes - visit http://smarturl.it/wakemeup Spotify - http://smarturl.it/aviciiwakemeup Released on Univers...«
<sasa84> d vidmo...Å¡vedsko produkcij
<yang> predvsem zato ker je zlagan
<yang> amishi pri 16. letih spustijo svoje mladicke da pocnejo kar jim pase in statisticno se jih preko 80% po obdobju dveh let vrne v staro skupnost
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CevxZvSJLk8
<Pepelka> Katy Perry - Roar (Official) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Download "Roar" and pre-order 'Prism' out 10.22.13 on iTunes: http://smarturl.it/PRISM Official music video for Katy Perry's "Roar" brought to you in Jungles...«
<skyx_> kva me opravlate :)
<sasa84> pustijo amiše zarad avicija :P
<skyx_> kva me opravlate :)
<sasa84> nč nč
<yang> in tudi o tem katera generacija je bolj zgubljena bi se dalo 2 dni razpravljati sploh z idioterna
<sasa84> polsuš katy yang :)
<sasa84> posluš
<yang> katy ?
<yang> aha
<yang> vidm link moment
<yang> katty parry kukr sem seznanjen je zaslovela s komentiranjem raznih Reality TV showow na youtubu in se kar naenkrat povzpela do MTV zvezde
<yang> dober je bil tudi tisti link od severnih korejcev o zivljenju americanov
<yang> so nardili nek dokumentarec
<sasa84> sky spet skliznu...lohk spet opravlamo :P
<yang> vecina mainstream muzike je itak narjene za poneumljane ljudi
<yang> ta katty perry video sploh ni sporen
<yang> tisti pa je, ker prikazuje zivljenje amishev kot zmotno
<yang> in nakazuje da je bolje hodit v diskoteke in se drogirat
<yang> ker potem seveda nisi zgubljen
<yang> kot so amisi
<yang> ta video od katty perry je pravzaprav prikupen
<yang> ker je zajebancija
<sasa84> men njena muska ni bohvikaj... sam mi je pa všeč ta njen smisu za humor v videospotih
<sasa84> :)
<yang> ja
<yang> saj pravim besedilo je bolj plehko, ampak video je pa cisto ok
<yang> ne vem ce je to to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-25HOVRtaMk
<Pepelka> North Korea Exposes the Western Propaganda (Full Documentary) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Korean Friendship Association (KFA) was founded on November of the year 2000 with the purpose of building international ties with the Democratic People's...«
<yang> ko se korejci delajo norca iz holivudskih zvezd
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> yangec, šibam pančkat
<sasa84> nočka ;)
<yang> noc
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-20
<napsy> jutro
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: ubuntu repair?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42231/#p42231
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 4.km  Z od BELJAKA (VILLACH, AVSTRIJA) @20/10/2014 07:45:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.63+N,+13.8+E
<msev_> oj
<napsy> jo
<msev_> http://pastebin.com/FMNsr69y za tale error rabm pomoč :)
<Pepelka90> msev@msev-Inspiron-1720:~/Prejemi/Libchamp stuff/LIBCHAMPLAIN_0_12_7$ make && su - Pastebin.com
<napsy> po mojem ti fail on library
<msev_> a se da ugotovit na kateri
<napsy> on chaplain al ka je
<msev_> in kako popravim :)
<napsy> apt-cache search champlain
<napsy> pa poglej ce ti vrze kj podobnega libchamplain-dev
<napsy> pa ta paketek pol namest
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @20.10.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 91%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:26:22, Kulminacija: 12:47:52, Sončni zahod: 18:09:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 42min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev_> emm problem je v tem da ma ubuntu staro verzijo libchamplaina
<napsy> pol moras pa rocno namestit
<msev_> js bi zj compile-am novejšo k jo rabm za en app
<msev_> pa mi ta error vrže vn,...je pa zanimiv da so tokrat čist drugi errori kot kt sm delov na 13.04 (in mi je ratal tm)
<msev_> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --enable-vala -> tole je šlo lepo skoz so bli vsi dependencies met. pol pa naslednji korak je make && sudo make install, pa vrže tist error
<msev_> a mislš da je problem vseen v kšni dependency, bom pogledov če še kj naložim
<napsy> mozn
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] s-max: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42232/#p42232
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] napsy: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42233/#p42233
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42234/#p42234
<dz0ny_> .aptf champlain
<dz0ny_> nada
<dz0ny_> msev_: pa uporabi unega ne?
<msev_> kaj
<dz0ny_> 13.04
<dz0ny_> debootstrap 13.04 && make compile --static
<msev_> nimam 13.04
<dz0ny_> chroot nardis
<dz0ny_> prevedes kot static binary
<dz0ny_> in ti dela povsod
<msev_> pa sploh nevem če sm meu 13.04 loh da sem mel 13.10
<msev_> :)
<dz0ny_> no wahtever
<dz0ny_> tam k je delal :)
<msev_> kko pa vem kero sm mel prej :D
<dz0ny_> za bonus lahko isto pol ponoviš z docker :D
<msev_> lol tale docker je ful neki popularn zj, skoz poslušam na "Linux action show-u" :D
<msev_> sam js sm luzer pa nč neznam uporablat :D
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> well it's in my blood now
<dz0ny_> ne zanm več brez
<dz0ny_> od prevajanja do testiranja zadev
<dz0ny_> skoraj vse v docker vrzem
<msev_> to je fora da pol dela na vsakmu distrotu al neki ane?
<dz0ny_> ja arch mas lahko v ubuntu
<dz0ny_> ubuntu 12.10 v buntu 14.10
<dz0ny_> itd
<dz0ny_> pač chroot
<dz0ny_> sam chroot je bil pain prej uporabljat
<dz0ny_> zdej je easy
<dz0ny_> druga zadeva je Dockerfile
<msev_> a pol nj tisti debootstrap ukaz zaženem a raj še kj druzga probam prej :)
<dz0ny_> k je neke vrste skript ki ti izvede ukaze v sisitemu
<dz0ny_> hm
<dz0ny_> po moje bos prej ce pogruntas ker lib ti manjka
<dz0ny_> make pozen
<msev_> ok
<dz0ny_> lahko mas tud premal rama :D
<dz0ny_> za linkanje
<msev_> ja prejšnjič mi je šlo skoz :)
<msev_> 2gb RAM-a mam
<dz0ny_> me je zde dvakrat po prstih to
<dz0ny_> swapon?
<msev_> nevem če ga mam on :) pomoje kr default
<msev_> http://pastebin.com/y7H71VC9
<Pepelka90> msev@msev-Inspiron-1720:~/Prejemi/Libchamp stuff/LIBCHAMPLAIN_0_12_7$ make make - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> grem stavid da je preseldek kriv
<dz0ny_> presledek
<msev_> ni ga
<msev_> tm mi začne pisat
<msev_> $ xxxxxx
<msev_> aja u Libchamp
<msev_> dojamem
<msev_> okaj bom dal stran presledek :D
<msev_> haha
<msev_> kr neki presledek je biu kriv
<msev_> :D
<msev_> zakaj .D
<msev_> kaj je fora da nemarajo presledka  :D
<Gandalfar> ljudje ne znajo escapat stringov
<msev_> prou slabe vole sm da sm vas mogu spraševat zarad take reči, no bom zj vedu da nesmem met presledkov :D
<napsy> faking firefox
<msev_> okaj zadeva dela :D
<msev_> dz0ny_, presledek je biu :D hvala
<msev_> hmm kaj bi bla pol najelegantnejša rešitev za čez 5 let k bo nov lts, a da si libchamplain dam v docker a to aplikacijo k je odvisna od njega al oba skupaj :D
<msev_> no sj do takrat bojo mogoče že posodobil verzijo libchamplaina :D
<napsy> man, cez 5 let bo ze en nov library, ki nadomesti tega
<msev_> to mam tak programček da mi kaže v realnem času pozicijo mojga aviončka na daljinsko pa njegove telemetrijske podatke, jih logira pa še izgovarja podatke v določenem nastavljenem časovnem intervalu :D
<msev_> s svojim "robotic overloard" glasom :D
<msev_> overlord*
<lynxlynxlynx> simplicity is the ultimate sophistication
<lynxlynxlynx> static build nared, pa bo mir
<lynxlynxlynx> tisto ti kvečjemu radikalno spremenjen libc pokvari
<napsy> lynxlynxlynx: blasphemus! static linking? in this time?
<msev_> googling static build :D
<lynxlynxlynx> itak
<msev_> Å¡koda da ni whisker menu za mate desktop
<msev_> k to bi blo idealno, k mate je baje bl "razvojno aktiven" kot xfce
<msev_> mintmenu je pa baje buggy v drugih distrotih
<msev_> a je to ful težko portat med različnimi namiznimi okolji :D
<msev_> kako to da mi vse tok bl out-of-the-box dela ob posodobitvi  na lts, kot med prejšnjimi vmesnimi posodobitvami ko se je vedno kj pokvaril vmes :D
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] s-max: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42235/#p42235
<napsy> ker se za lts celo mal potrudijo
<napsy> lazy asses
<msev_> nice :)
<msev_> zakaj mi nalaga geary 0.6 čeprov sm dodal ppa kjer je notri 0.8
<napsy> ker si pozabu dat refresh?
<napsy> oz. update
<msev_> možno, da vidmo
<msev_> tako je
<msev_> :=)
<msev_> a kdo uporabla fish terminal? zgleda nice
<napsy> ka je drugacnega od ostalih terminalov?
<msev_> da si zapomne cele pogosto uporabljene ukaze pa ti jih ponudi
<napsy> meh
<lynxlynxlynx> a še nisi slišal za history completion?
<lynxlynxlynx> probi natipkat ma, potem pa ctrl-pgup
<lynxlynxlynx> potem mi pa povej kolk slabe privzete vrednosti ma tvoj distro
<lynxlynxlynx> oz. brez ctrl, samo pgup
<lynxlynxlynx> bbl
<msev_> če dam pageup mi tildo nariše
<msev_> :D
<idioterna> ctrl-r
<napsy> msev_: shift prej prtisn
<msev_> vidm ja da se da :D
<msev_> nevem kaj je z geary-jem skoz me sprašuje za password
<msev_> :D
<napsy> geary sux
<msev_> zgleda da res čeprou mi je pred posodobitvijo lepo delou
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42236/#p42236
<napsy> js sm se lepo s kmail ustalil
<napsy> vec ko dovol .. ceprav ma svoje quirkse
<msev_> js pa kr spletni vmesnik zj uporabljam :)
<dz0ny_> fish je tko kot zsh
<dz0ny_> ma svoje fore
<dz0ny_> bash je pa osnova :)
<msev_> js niti osnove ne znam :)
<zdobersek> shock!
<zdobersek> of ze shells!
<napsy> msev_: nisi se slisal tega, ko geek umre ga v nebesih pricaka 51 shellov
<msev_> pol bom izgubljen :D hehe
<zdobersek> sej te geeke tud vzamejo v virgin club, s kterega majo nabor devic za ISIS
<zdobersek> tko da bos merkan
<napsy> :D
<napsy> pa priden en njihov nad oblake, pa ga caka 50 geek devicnikov
<napsy> oh joy :D
<idioterna> za handjobe bojo dobri
<napsy> lol
<msev_> lol haha
<CrazyLemon> pršu poštar
<CrazyLemon> in kr pustu telefon pri sosedih
<CrazyLemon> mislim..da faq no
<msev_> uuu neobetavno
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> lol
<msev_> a slučajn 1+1?
<CrazyLemon> msev_ naah
<CrazyLemon> N%
<CrazyLemon> n5
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kolk si dal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ več kot sm hotu :)
<dz0ny_> telekom ponuja novega za 250€
<msev_> js bi mel 1+1
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ z vezavo
<msev_> :D
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny_> pa 1 leto optike :)
 * CrazyLemon se ne želi vezat :)
<idioterna> rymdreglage so mi dovolil uporabt njihovo muziko
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSDtxEaYdQ0
<Pepelka90> Going Down with Autumn Leaves - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Video: Descents from https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj7lCdJLvEg Music: 8-bit Trip ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qsWFFuYZYI ) with kind permission from ...«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: Å¡e kr ne vem kolk si dal
<dz0ny_> a več kot 250?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dosti več :)
<napsy> idioterna: kok mas to hitrost?
<idioterna> dunno
<napsy> vec ko 40?
<idioterna> ja zihr
<msev_> a kdo od vs ma 1+1
<msev_> drgač pa tanove nexus naprave razočaranje glede cene, drago $$$$
<msev_> ne dam tok
<napsy> za kolk pa hoces met? :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: 350?
<dz0ny_> k tolk je brez vezave
<msev_> limita je cena od 1+1 :D
<dz0ny_> limita je neskončna
<idioterna> napsy: http://app.strava.com/activities/208628166
<Pepelka90> Bike Ride Profile | Javor + Janče near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<msev_> za tele media zadeve pa loh kupm en rk3188 dongle za 30$ namest nexus playerja za 100
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tako ja :) -3€
<napsy> idioterna: najs :)
<idioterna> max je ocitno okol 80
<napsy> sj se je vidlka kr lepo brzina
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity Privacy Indicator 0.4 Released With New Privacy Settings  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/TJtB7t5cgtM/unity-privacy-indicator-04-released.html
<msev_> deb] 14:59:44 0,050432 secret-mediator.vala:74: Unable to fetch password in libsecret keyring
<msev_> tole je težava ki pesti geary-ja
<napsy> ah vala
<napsy> nevem zakaj za bozjo voljo so sli svoj jezik razvijat
<msev_> a prov yorba ga je razvila
<msev_> lol
<napsy> eh, nocejo tist glib deprecatat
<napsy> pa so rekl fuck it, gremo svoj jezik nrdit
<napsy> kekci
<msev_> a pol moram pogledat v gnome keyring & kako pogledam vanj :D
<dz0ny_> you cant
<dz0ny_> give up
<napsy> kwa se bo uscal zdj
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> vse prazno
<Gandalfar> ce je perfektno sonce?
<idioterna> ne vela skoz vokne gledat
<napsy> ma tule je prav cudno
<napsy> spoilers :D
<idioterna> kje pa si?
<napsy> rudnik
<idioterna> k tle pr nas se tudi farbe menjajo neki
<napsy> mislim da mar kilimetrov stran ze scije
<msev_> zadnje čase slabo napovedujejo vremenarji
<idioterna> to pa ni res
<dz0ny_> stara mama prav da so krivi americani k so aluminij posipaval
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> da so na radiju rekl
<msev_> kko odprem to pogovorno okno "zbirke prijavnih ključev" :D
<msev_> toj res, dz0ny_
<msev_> hehe
<idioterna> da ni ona kje bliz salonita doma
<msev_> nč grem, bom pozabu na ta geary :D, mejte se :)
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Are You an Ubuntu Expert? Take Our Quiz and Find Out!  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/FPwN5xWqY64/ubuntu-at-ten-birthday-quiz
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i dont need no quiz !
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.04 Codename Announced: Vivid Vervet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/RPRgpQiJcJ8/ubuntu-1504-codename-announced-vivid.html
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<zdobersek> vatever
<zdobersek> na carini so mi ustavl paket s kickstarterja
<zdobersek> kaj jih preprica?
<idioterna> link na kickstarter page
<idioterna> vsaj pr men je delval
<zdobersek> racun tud?
<dz0ny_> jp racun tud
<dz0ny_> mislim ceno hocjo vedt
<dz0ny_> ce si plačal jih ne zanima :)
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] This is the name of Ubuntu 15.04 — And It’s Not Velociraptor  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/YdB877MGYfI/ubuntu-15-04-named-vivid-vervet
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj si kupu? :)
<zdobersek> podprl*
<zdobersek> robota
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<CrazyLemon> vsaj kupu bi ga lahko
<CrazyLemon> 4.4.3 in 4.4.4 update
<CrazyLemon> nekaj česar še nisem doživel na drugih telefonih
<CrazyLemon> razn na prvem htcju :D
<zdobersek> 5.0 soonish
<zdobersek> cak
<zdobersek> zdej si kupu 4 al 5?
<zdobersek> kaj je sosed dubu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 5
<CrazyLemon> začel sm z 4 in polovičnim proračunom
<CrazyLemon> pol me je pa yang sprovociral in sm kupu 5
<zdobersek> a ker ti je fairphone uturaval? :>
<CrazyLemon> ma nonstop je bil tečen :)
<zdobersek> I needs to shop!
<CrazyLemon> you just supported a robot
<dz0ny_> but is not an Android
<zdobersek> boohoo
<zdobersek> more Freedom for me
<CrazyLemon> maaan
<CrazyLemon> CM is so much better
<CrazyLemon> ker idiot se je spomnu da zaslon najbl levo je default
<CrazyLemon> so stupid
<lynxlynxlynx> http://forkfedora.org/
<Pepelka90> Shall we fork Fedora?
<zdobersek> PEBKAM
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Tor GUI `SelekTOR` Sees New Major Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/X5p7ki9gIU4/tor-gui-selektor-sees-new-major-release.html
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] theuros: Re: ubuntu repair?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42237/#p42237
<lynxlynxlynx> neki mi na jasno
<lynxlynxlynx> en crm nastavljam, uporablja pa direkt mail() od phpja
<lynxlynxlynx> in zadeva kar dela, pošlje pošto, From header je pravi
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne pomeni to, da je moj host zraven Å¡e open relay?
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: ne
<lynxlynxlynx> kako pa pol to dela?
<lynxlynxlynx> a bi moral met na domeni kak dodaten record, da bi to onemogočil?
<lynxlynxlynx> ker zdaj mam tak občutek, da bi lahko dal noter predsednik@vlada.si, pa bi normalno šlo skozi
<Gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, SVF
<Gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sender_Policy_Framework
<Pepelka90> Sender Policy Framework - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, pa http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DomainKeys_Identified_Mail
<Pepelka90> DomainKeys Identified Mail - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, spf poznam, google sam priporoča
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem pa vedel, da je tako velik problem
<Gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, pac po defautu lahko das poljuben from email header
<Gandalfar> lynxlynxlynx, s tem da je pol ful vecja verjetnost, da bo mail romal v spam pa da bo mel phishing warning
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj je pa pol razlika od open relayov?
<Gandalfar> naceloma bi pravilno implementiran SMTP moral preverit user/pass od posiljatelja in posiljal samo za naslove, ki jih lahko tudi sprejema
<Gandalfar> open relay pa preposlje katerikoli email
<Gandalfar> ne vem cist tocno, neke fore so kako se da rect enmu smtp naj relaya
<lynxlynxlynx> torej osnovni problem open relayev sploh ni bil rešen, čeprav jih je zdaj dosti manj
<Gandalfar> ja bolj ali manj se zavraca vso nepodpisano posto :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, hvala
<Gandalfar> iscem graf
<Gandalfar> ne najdem
<Gandalfar> tam nekje 90%+ incoming mailov je spam
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: spf das
<dz0ny_> kjer reces aha ta host mora met pa mx pa a recorde
<dz0ny_> to je za pošiljanje
<dz0ny_> ce hoceš blokirat prejemanje prejemanje
<dz0ny_> je mal bl komplicirano
<dz0ny_> v osnovi pa isto preverjaš
<dz0ny_> fyi harako se da nastavit kot filter
<CrazyLemon> a uporablja kdo call pa sms forwarding na androidu?
<dz0ny_> no
<dz0ny_> lol http://forkfedora.org/
<Pepelka90> Shall we fork Fedora?
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: ubuntu repair?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42238/#p42238
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_  seriously.. lynx je to postal like 50min pred tabo :)
<dz0ny_> a ze mas optiko?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lol?
<yang> dz0ny_: od kdaj mas pa ti optiko ?
<CrazyLemon> odkar je kupu nexus 5 pri telekomu
<CrazyLemon> in je dobu optiko gratis
<yang> pol se ga je pa splacalo kkupit :)
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> par dni
<dz0ny_> 20/100
<CrazyLemon> 200*
<yang> a to mas telekom optiko
<dz0ny_> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj ti pa bo takšna širina?
<CrazyLemon> 4k pr0n :)
<yang> HD porn
<dz0ny_> minimalni paket
<CrazyLemon> čuj tega..HD
<dz0ny_> 1/4 je blo 42 prej
<CrazyLemon> sej ni leto 2004
<dz0ny_> to je skupi z naročnino 36
<yang> kolega je bil na japonskem v "love hotel" in pravi, da je poleg sirse postelje v sobi se jacuzii, masina za gemblati in igrice igrati, TV z eroticnimi programi in celo vibrator :)
<CrazyLemon> čaki..prej je bil minimalni paket 4/1 zdaj pa imaš 100/20 ??
<idioterna> vibrator kr prov pride ce si v love hotel
<CrazyLemon> no..200/20 :)
<yang> ja
<idioterna> si ga das pod kriz k gres spat
<yang> http://jp.si/LoveHotel.jpg
<idioterna> za bit zalublen hotela sploh ne rabs
<lynxlynxlynx> btw, @gov.si nima spf, dmarc ali dkim — v bistvu sploh TXT ni nastavljen
<idioterna> no razn ob nekaterih vremenskih neprilikah, ko prov pride
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: sej oni ne rabjo tega, k itak noben ne bere maila tam
<lynxlynxlynx> čuden trol
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] theuros: Re: ubuntu repair?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42239/#p42239
<pitastrudl> za varnost vpsa sem postavil ssl key za ssh povezavo, passphrase za ssl key, odstranil root userja pa naredil novega, in ima sudo tudi geslo, zamenjal defualt port za povezavo na vps prek ssha
<pitastrudl> a je še kaj kar je ključnega pomena?
<Gandalfar> si disejblal login s tekstom?
<pitastrudl> tekstom?
<yang> pitastrudl: ce bi nekdo izvedel "napad" na masino kjer se VPS-i nahajajo bi bili vsi ranljivi
<pitastrudl> misliš ssh geslo za login
<pitastrudl> Gandalfar: sej to misliš geslo za povezat prek sshja ane? mislim da ja
<pitastrudl> ker ob povezavi me vpraša za ssl key passhphrase
<pitastrudl> nč druzga
<yang> pitastrudl: vtipkaj ssl key passphrase 3x narobe noter
<yang> in poglej ce te vprasa za plaintext pass
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<yang> ce te ne, potem si disablal plaintext
<pitastrudl> yang: me ne
<dz0ny_> failban
<dz0ny_> ...
<dz0ny_> pa firewall on
<dz0ny_> ufw allow to kar mas za ssh port
<dz0ny_> pa ostale storitve k jih mas
<CrazyLemon> pa dodaj Å¡e 2 auth verification
<CrazyLemon> pa security question ter face recognition
<CrazyLemon> :Y
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<pitastrudl> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> pa honeypot
<pitastrudl> dz0ny_: ok hvala
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a veš sploh kako so ti vdrli not?
<pitastrudl> pomoke bruteforce al kaj podobnega ker sem imel samo ssh geslo nastiman pa z rootom sm se gor povezoval
<pitastrudl> pomoje*
<pitastrudl> zdej vem da ne smem vec tega met,  haha
<yang> pitastrudl: lahko da so te bash-exploital
<yang> nedavno je bil objavljen ta bug
<yang> ce se nisi do takrat uspel patchati, lahko da so te prek tega
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> AHOI
<yang> 21:07:39 up 1005 days, 20:20,  1 user,  load average: 0.98, 0.98, 1.03
<pitastrudl> yang: na digitalocean mam view s
<pitastrudl> vps
<yang> hmmm
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/PASRKXo.gif
<zdobersek> hva zj
<zdobersek> a cmo kej igrat
<CrazyLemon> 4 v vrsto?
<zdobersek> 5 or GTFO
<CrazyLemon> FU!
<dz0ny_> huh L rocks
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a ze mas 5.0?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah
<CrazyLemon> bom počakal da spucajo DP
<CrazyLemon> kot berem je Å¡e en mal buggy
<CrazyLemon> mi pa zgleda vse kul
<CrazyLemon> razn app drawerja
<dz0ny_> men je glihkar posodobil na nov play store pa google keyboard
<dz0ny_> pa gmail se nekaj matra
<dz0ny_> win
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a si flashal DP pred tem?
<dz0ny_> ne 4.1 mam
<dz0ny_> zgleda posodabljajo
<dz0ny_> :D
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 0.km  od TRBOVELJ @20/10/2014 21:19:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+15.05+E
<CrazyLemon> 4.1 ??
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga :)
<dz0ny_> HTC
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> nope.. nism eden izmed tistih srečnežev :)
<zdobersek> 23 updates available!
<CrazyLemon> on ubuntu utopic!
<zdobersek> naah
<zdobersek> debian jessie, mam 1GB paketov za nalozit
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> a dela systemd
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> dela
<dz0ny_> k men so razložil da v ubuntu ne bo
<zdobersek> wtf je google talkback
<zdobersek> systemd?
<dz0ny_> tal engine za slepe
<zdobersek> seveda bo
<dz0ny_> jep
<zdobersek> prej ko Mir :>
<dz0ny_> da je upstart sef in da systemd nikol ne bo
<dz0ny_> sam bin bo pil pa vseen
<dz0ny_> bil*
<zdobersek> kdo je to reku?
<zdobersek> Mark?
<dz0ny_> world :<
<CrazyLemon> bubuntu world
<CrazyLemon> magical place
<zdobersek> with unicorns, and shit
<CrazyLemon> its quite vivid
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<CrazyLemon> lp
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: ubuntu repair?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42240/#p42240
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-21
<napsy> dan
<pitastrudl> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @21.10.2014 7:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:27:46, Kulminacija: 12:47:42, Sončni zahod: 18:07:39
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 39min 53s, Luna je v ščipu
<Gandalfar> sam 10ur, how fail
<napsy> 10 ur casa za neki naredit .. chop chop, gremo!
<idioterna> jsm ze naredu.
<Gandalfar> cakam da bo soncek pa bom sel odlaufat svoj krog za danes
<napsy> oh kaksna naivnost, dans ni sonca
<napsy> chop chop
<Gandalfar> :)
<napsy> je kdo tu emacs user?
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 19.2°C @21.10.2014 8:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90% Veter: jugovzhodnik 1.1 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:30:14, Kulminacija: 12:50:52, Sončni zahod: 18:11:31
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 41min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> najs
<zdobersek> v Celju
<zdobersek> dez
<pitastrudl> schmetterling
<napsy> wo?
<pitastrudl> was ist lost ein par klobas
<pitastrudl> :D
<napsy> ich kann alles understand
<idioterna> sibam via office
<napsy> ajde
<zdobersek> unglaublich!!
<napsy> wass?
<pitastrudl> haha
<Sky[x]> v lj cudno vreme :(
<Sky[x]> dez ne pada samo razpolozenje je pa obup :)
<pitastrudl> u kopru isto
<Sky[x]> lepa :)
<Sky[x]> This website is under heavy load
<Sky[x]> We're sorry, too many people are accessing this website at the same time. We're working on this problem. Please try again later.
<napsy> kera stran pa to?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2014-10/msg00713.html
<Pepelka90> Emacs 24.4 released
<lynxlynxlynx> web browser included
<zdobersek> sonce
<Sky[x]> not in lj :(
<Sky[x]> tolk slabo vreme da se radio prek neta trakira :)
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> prej je bil tle sonck
<napsy> uh
<napsy> ve kdo kok se znebit pikapolonic? lazijo v stanovanje prek odprtega okna
<lynxlynxlynx> znebit :(
<idioterna> v cem je pa problem?
<napsy> da jih je poln pa serjejo po zavesah
<idioterna> a so poisonous ladybugs from hell?
<idioterna> zavese ven vrzi
<napsy> heh
<napsy> ni tolk nedolzn kokr se slis
<lynxlynxlynx> že maš hrano not
<napsy> povsot lazijo pa se po postli se najde kaka na kovtru
<lynxlynxlynx> sam so plenilci
<idioterna> js mam tut kdaj ksno na kovtru
<idioterna> pa jo otrokom pokazem pa mal gledamo
<idioterna> pol pa ven nesemo
<idioterna> in to je to
<napsy> kaksno .. js jih mam poln
<idioterna> js sicer vem da se mrezi za komarje rece da je za komarje
<idioterna> ampak tut pikapolonce kr dobr zadrzi
<napsy> sm ze studiru o tem :)
<idioterna> js mam na vseh oknih
<napsy> se ne pocutis pol ko kak zapornik
<idioterna> jaz?
<idioterna> ne vem, pojma nimam kako se zapornik pocuti
<napsy> pa a ni pol tut mal temnejs v sobi ce je mreza gor?
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> ampak sej ne rabis med mreze ce je okno zaprto :)
<napsy> jup to je res
<napsy> mkdir /tmp/go-build020740109: no space left on device
<napsy> beh :(
<lynxlynxlynx> hitr kej pobriš, preden še kak drug proces začne kolcat
<napsy> eh ta docker vse zafila
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> sem maš --rm-it
<dz0ny_> sej*
<zdobersek> OR!!
<dz0ny_> napsy drone cli?
<napsy> ka je to?
<dz0ny_> travis like lokalno
<napsy> aja
 * dz0ny_ pripravlja revolucijo v obliki apt-transport-github
<dz0ny_> no more stupid ppa
<dz0ny_> or launchpad
<napsy> yeey
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: is it Shuttle-worthy
<zdobersek> ?
<dz0ny_> yes
<dz0ny_> no
<dz0ny_> who knows?
<zdobersek> can it be merged into systemd?
<dz0ny_> :D
<dz0ny_> ne ker systemd ni v ubuntu
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] s-max: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42241/#p42241
<napsy> no
<napsy> couchdb se izogibajte
<napsy> za dobro voljo vasih zivcev
<CrazyLemon> http://phandroid.com/2014/10/20/check-out-the-new-messenger-google-play-music-and-more-leaked-android-5-0-lollipop/
<Pepelka90> Download: Leaked Android 5.0 Lollipop apps
<Pepelka90> »We take a dive inside a handful of leaked Android 5.0 Lollipop apps taken from a leaked build. While a good majority will require root to install, a few don't. Check out the new Messenger and Google Play Music.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ če hočeš messenger app :)
<zdobersek> Cjele Business http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/19-letna-najemnica-v-celju-stanovanje-spremenila-v-gojisce-konoplje.html
<Pepelka90> 24ur.com - 19-letna najemnica v Celju stanovanje spremenila v gojišče konoplje
<Pepelka90> »Celjski policisti so odkrili, da je 19-letna najemnica stanovanje opremila za gojenje konoplje. Policisti so zasegli tako opremo za gojenje konoplje kot tudi okoli 40 sadik konoplje, visokih do 170 centimetrov.«
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> newbie
<CrazyLemon> 40 sadik..niga pls
<zdobersek> kulk je pr vas normala?
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 80
<CrazyLemon> drugače se ne splača najet stanovanje
<lynxlynxlynx> http://wingolog.org/archives/2014/10/17/ffs-ssl
<Pepelka90> ffs ssl -- wingolog
<napsy> internetni modreci so ze nekaj let upozarjal da je ssl en lep velik nateg
<napsy> but we dedn't listen
<napsy> we didn't listen! :/
<Gandalfar> we did
<Gandalfar> sam ni alternative
<napsy> no we didn't
<napsy> ah
<napsy> http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/23648/what-alternatives-are-there-to-the-existing-certificate-authority-system-for-ssl
<Pepelka90> What alternatives are there to the existing Certificate Authority system for SSL? - Information Security Stack Exchange
<dz0ny_> haha "Google a bit to remind yourself how systemd works"
<zdobersek> !context
<zdobersek> .context
<zdobersek> mah
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 8 USD EUR
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 6.28 EUR
<idioterna> dobr ga pada ojro
<idioterna> germany what are you doing
<Gandalfar> glih vceri sem zamenju vse dolarjev  evre
<Gandalfar> moj bet je da bo pocas nehal padat
<zdobersek> angela
<zdobersek> wat r u doin
<zdobersek> angela
<zdobersek> stahp
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/623/579/9b4.gif
<Gandalfar> lawl
<Gandalfar> dz0ny_, a si me ti slucajno neki iskal tekom dneva?
<dz0ny_> Gandalfar: nope
<Gandalfar> ok, pol se pa ze men mal mesa :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa ti podzavest nekaj sporoča :>
<CrazyLemon> http://here.com/beta/android/?lang=es-ES
<Pepelka90> HERE for Android beta | HERE
<Pepelka90> »Download the HERE for Android beta app - the best way to navigate through the city.«
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: tak btw: kam je pa izginila ona htaccess ovira za wp-admin?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne bi vedel ker je bila naštimana globally
<R33D3M33R> aha ok
<CrazyLemon> očitno se želijo prepričat koliko je dejanskih poskusov vdora :D
<zdobersek> HEY
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.10 aka Utopic Unicorn |  Ubuntu 15.04 aka Vivid Vervet
<zdobersek> HEYHEYHEY
<zdobersek> mkay
<CrazyLemon> tis ok rite?
<zdobersek> u ma boi
<zdobersek> is orite
<CrazyLemon> meh..spet so spreminjal layout pri youtubeu.. ffs leave my subscriptions alone
<zdobersek> .yt leave brittney alone
<jabuk> LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE! (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHmvkRoEowc ♥178,531 ▶48,585,859
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu praznuje prvo okroglo obletnico  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42242/#p42242
<R33D3M33R> pls vote: http://www.gog.com/wishlist/site/forum_separate_read_and_unread_posts_in_thread_by_a_marker_line
<Pepelka90> Forum: separate read and unread posts in thread by a marker line - GOG.com
<Pepelka90> »Download the best games on Windows & Mac. A vast selection of titles, DRM-free, with free goodies, customer love, and one fair price for all regions.«
<R33D3M33R> ( ... če vam je ideja všeč seveda :)
<R33D3M33R> http://www.em3r10.com/files/unix.jpg
<CrazyLemon> stupid wordpress
<CrazyLemon> "20." je zanj <ol><li>
<R33D3M33R> sem videl
<R33D3M33R> zato sem pa dal 20\.
<CrazyLemon> zato pa sm js nato dal 'dvajsetega' :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2014/10/posest_konoplja.aspx
<Pepelka90> Policisti odkrili posest z 435 sadikami konoplje (foto) | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka90> »Policisti so pri hišni preiskavi na območju Trat v Občini Šentilj v Slovenskih goricah na posesti ob stanovanjski hiši našli in zasegli 258 sadik konoplje, visokih do 220 centimetrov.«
<CrazyLemon> this is proper
<CrazyLemon> ne pa 40
<pitastrudl> kva
<pitastrudl> jao
<pitastrudl> Å¡koda bilk :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pa kdo to šteje? a ni lažje samo stehtat
<R33D3M33R> najbrž se ščasoma sušijo ...
<R33D3M33R> pa se masa zmanjšuje
<lynxlynxlynx> ja in? a ni važna približna količina učinkovin
<lynxlynxlynx> 435 sadik do 220 cm ti ne pove dosti
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko je mediana pri 40cm
<lynxlynxlynx> en policaj je na roke Å¡el Å¡tet no
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kaj misliš kaj se boljše sliši na sodišču.. 435 sadik po 220cm
<CrazyLemon> ali recimo 9kg
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> men Å¡e vedno 9kg
<CrazyLemon> tebi že.. medijem pa policiji pač ne
<CrazyLemon> ker mogoče sploh ni bilo toliko vršičkov gor
<dz0ny_> ta CrazyLemon čisti zeliščar
<zdobersek> kje je dez?
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-22
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> oh goodie, v blizini idrije je snezilo
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42243/#p42243
<miha> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2470807,00.asp
<Pepelka90> Google Boosting Two-Step Verification With 'Security Key' | News & Opinion | PCMag.com
<Pepelka90> »The physical device only works after verifying the login site is truly a Google website, not a phishing site.«
<Sky[x]> vidu ja zanimivo :)
<miha> :)
<miha> jutro
<miha> spet smo odrezani od sveta :)
<idioterna> js ze mam en ta NEO nekje
<dz0ny_> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0iBoCIIQAAj0wu.jpg
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0aPm3lIEAA93jM.jpg
<zdobersek> Microsoft <3 Cancer
<dz0ny_> ^^ more likely linux tax money
<idioterna> dz0ny_: a to je shoop
<dz0ny_> what?
<idioterna> un microsoft mandella screen
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> for real
<idioterna> no sej uresnic
<idioterna> microsoft did well with linux
<dz0ny_> :)
<dz0ny_> azure so neki mel...
<dz0ny_> da laho poganjaš ubuntu...
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ja sej je kr hecn njihov size
<idioterna> compared to some of the more serious vendors
<dz0ny_> a da neb linux laufal?
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> pac azure je smesn v primerjavi z aws
<dz0ny_> aja
<dz0ny_> hehe
<idioterna> ce hocjo bit konkurencni zdej tko al tko nimajo izbire
<napsy> zdj pa kr sonce
<zdobersek> I mean
<zdobersek> come on
<dz0ny_> http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status
<Pepelka90> Apps Status Dashboard
<Pepelka90> »Google Apps Status Dashboard enables users and businesses to monitor the status of individual Google Apps services. Users of Google Apps can now view the status of individual services such as Gmail, Google Calendar, Google Talk, Google Docs, Google Sites and Google Video for businesses. Administrators of Google Apps Premier Edition, Standard Edition, Partner and Education Edition can also view status of the Admin Control Panel.«
<yang> poplavev grazah
<Sky[x]> na vicu to ?
<Sky[x]> mène zanima ce je ze kaj FRI poplavlo :)
<yang> ja
<dz0ny_> sej vic je vedno pod vodo...
<yang> nizje dol ponavadi poplavlja, okoli dolgega mosta
<dz0ny_> mhm
<yang> barje, pac
<idioterna> v komunizmu pa ni, k se je spostoval gradbene predpise!
<Sky[x]> true!
<yang> idioterna: malo morgen se je spostoval, mi bi moral met garaze v bs3, so ble predvidene, pa je material magicno zginil
<zdobersek> ocitno nisi bil v partiji
<yang> :)
<miha> haha
<idioterna> v geto si pa tut komunisti niso upal
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXSYrLFbJog
<Pepelka90> Ljubljanica pri fužinski elektrarni - YouTube
<yang> idioterna: mas pa tak zvok na kameri kt ED. S.
<Sky[x]> ravnokar dobil slike iz vica
<Sky[x]> vse zalieto
<Sky[x]> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t31.0-8/1956815_650093168440895_3380872343909548451_o.jpg
<Sky[x]> in pol se folk na cesti parkikar ker je zdraven vse zalito jaoo
<pitastrudl> upam da je vse vredu v poljanski dolini
<Sky[x]> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t31.0-8/10468214_650093281774217_7270229005704023247_o.jpg
<zdobersek> savaprojekt gone wrong
<pitastrudl> savaprojekt?
<idioterna> ja komunisti so slabo zracunal ko so reko savo zgradil
<pitastrudl> h
<napsy> si je kucan fajn namazal roke
<yang> samo eno noc pada pa je ze poplavljen vic
<zdobersek> #jansa
<idioterna> evo, yang ze stresa svoje neumnosti!
<Sky[x]> se lj ni varna predp oplavami :(
<yang> ampak kaj je problem, namesto da bi preventivno spucali odtoke rek, se predno je naliv, cakajo do takrat dokler ne poplavi...
<idioterna> nic od tega ni problem.
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: a to je tam k je rdeč križ
<Sky[x]> to pa nv
<Sky[x]> tam ko je posta slovenije poslovalnica
<dz0ny_> mhm
<zdobersek> mja, kjer je uvoz/izvoz AC
<zdobersek> fotograf gleda proti Dolgem Mostu
<idioterna> zravn tojota centra
<dz0ny_> fajn majo https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0ibddeCAAEiLIN.jpg:large
<yang> bogi ljudje
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: ni jih Å¡e zalil https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0iYqQCCEAERqwk.jpg:large
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, kaj pa garaze ? :D
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Ubuntu praznuje prvo okroglo obletnico  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42244/#p42244
<dz0ny_> Sky[x]: kolk nižje pa so? :D
<idioterna> kdorkol na barju dela podzemne garaze si zasluz da mu avto zalije
<pitastrudl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTK7OSVHhcU
<Pepelka90> Gobarska Tone Žagar - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »ansambel Toneta Žagarja Gobarska«
<Sky[x]> dz0ny_, ne vem :)
<Sky[x]> vidu sem na fb ko je en asistent objavil sliko pa je en drug assistant pisal mu ce so garaze ze zalite :)
<idioterna> vsec mi je kko folk jamra da vremenarji ne znajo napovedat
<idioterna> pa opozorilo je ze dva dni
<idioterna> da bojo poplavlale meteorne vode
<pitastrudl> jap
<idioterna> mi nismo ogrozeni pa smo sandbage prpravl
<idioterna> za vsak slucaj
<zdobersek> ooh, showing off
<idioterna> ja mi smo na konc ulce k na dol visi
<idioterna> tko da nam direkt u garazo prtece
<idioterna> ce je mocn naliv
<pitastrudl> jeba
<idioterna> ja sam pac tko nardis
<idioterna> da ni panike ce v garazo tece
<idioterna> ne pa da skos "omg the universe is so unfair"
<zdobersek> atomska goba
<zdobersek> ohjej
<zdobersek> Tone, what the fuck
<pitastrudl> hahaha
<pitastrudl> sej ti pravm
<zdobersek> Tone, ti seksist
<pitastrudl> tone legenda
<zdobersek> (01:58:36 AM) zdobersek: Tone, ti seksist
<zdobersek> (01:58:36 AM) pitastrudl: tone legenda
<zdobersek> eyyy
<pitastrudl> ayyyyyy
<zdobersek> gobagobinienaka
<zdobersek> JOOOJ
<pitastrudl> jooooooooooj
<yang> idioterna: v getu ni problemov z vodami
<yang> smo toliko visje
<zdobersek> what do u mean, 'high'
<yang> nad nivojem save
<pitastrudl> 1.prideš na public wifi 2.pobiješ vse povezave razn tvoje 3. ni ti treba več skrbet za MITM
<zdobersek> 4. zacne te skrbet za MITPW
<zdobersek> i.e. gospoda, ki ti strezejo povezavo
<pitastrudl> kva je pa mitpw
<idioterna> yang: z lepim se hvals ja
<idioterna> narkomani.
<pitastrudl> zdobersek: http://i.imgur.com/0Bw4ojz.jpg
<idioterna> wow to pa zgleda k ena una mnozica
<idioterna> kva je ze
<napsy> mnozica? :)
<idioterna> ja ja tist neki x^2-y^2 tralala
<idioterna> k ti narise neki podobnga
<zdobersek> pitastrudl: MRW https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU_dn6GqaeM
<Pepelka90> Man caught secretly being a fan - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »That beer ain't going to give back your manliness.«
<Gandalfar> zdobersek, to bi se zihr dal na modrijanih tko snema
<pitastrudl> lol
<napsy> oo long johnson
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkwiQmGWK4c
<Pepelka90> Talking cat says Oh Long Johnson - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »reposted... gotta love that cat. "Copyright Disclaimer Under Section 107 of the Copyright Act 1976, allowance is made for "fair use" for purposes such as cri...«
<yang> Ce kdo zeli zapakirani http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/tp-link/tl-wr841nd 10% ceneje za 20 eur, prevzem v LJ. naj mi sporoci
<Pepelka90> TP-Link TL-WR841ND - OpenWrt Wiki
<zdobersek> #ubuntu-si-market please
<napsy> ah ja
<Sky[x]> napsy: hellpp
<Sky[x]> hello :)
<Sky[x]> si nad vodo ?
<napsy> jop jop :P
<napsy> je pa ironicno, sm na rudniku pa ni poplav :D
<napsy> jutr pa nov ubuntu release
<napsy> juhuu
<zdobersek> oyeaaa
<zdobersek> ... kje je sasa?
<zdobersek> kje je limun?
<napsy> uzela ju voda
<dz0ny_> idioterna: a obstaja site kejr vidis komu je dodeljen ip pool?
<idioterna> whois <1.2.3.4>
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> to vem
<dz0ny_> sam za en block mi vsak ne kaze pravilno
<dz0ny_> oz gogole prv da je lastnik drugi
<dz0ny_> google console
<dz0ny_> zato me zanima ce je se kak seznam
<zdobersek> paging Mr. Alexander
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> dz0ny_: dvomim da je ksn drug authority
<idioterna> ce je tam not narobe izpolnjen se mors prtozt regional authorityju
<idioterna> to je RIPE v evropi
<dz0ny_> ja google ma neke svoje zgleda
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl prav si mel glede garancije pa to :D
<idioterna> they ought to be fined
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon, kaj tocno pa glede garancije ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] mal so leni okrog tega :)
<CrazyLemon> jim moraš težit etc.
<Sky[x]> komu to ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] eni spletni trgovini :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<dz0ny_> mimovrste :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj je blo?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ niso priložili garancijskega lista
<dz0ny_> a ne velja račun?
<CrazyLemon> po tem ko sm jim poslal mail pa je pisalo v garancijskem listu samo leto dni garancije
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ na računu ni IMEIa.. tko da ne vem :)
<CrazyLemon> in ne.. ni mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> pri mimovrste ni teh težav :)
<dz0ny_> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0jTwq7CMAEdM_p.jpg:large
<dz0ny_> vič vesla
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ti boš vedel.. a veš pri romih ko maš tri črke ki predstavljajo operaterja
<CrazyLemon> recimo MOT  za mobitel etc ?
<dz0ny_> to je bl samsung fora
<dz0ny_> en csc proces je ki nastavlja nastavitve za operaterja
<dz0ny_> in moras pol met /private/{mot,sim}
<dz0ny_> ce hoces nastavit
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kaj te znaima?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kje dobit te informacije..sam si mi odgovoril da je to samo samsung fora :)
<CrazyLemon> ker me  zanima iz kje izvira telefon :D
<dz0ny_> mi smo pod russia
<dz0ny_> balkan ma svoje
<dz0ny_> nemško govoreče svoje
<dz0ny_> cudn majo
<dz0ny_> pac vec operaterjev je v csc paketu
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> ta TB je v k...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kje mas saso?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kje ti imaš sašo?
<CrazyLemon> js predvidevam da si je za 30. r.d kupla fanta pa je sedaj samo Å¡e na gtalku
<dz0ny_> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2014/10/poljanska_dolina.aspx
<Pepelka90> Helikopterski posnetki razkrivajo vse razsežnosti poplav (video) | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka90> »Sora je ponoči v manj kot treh urah hudega naliva narasla kar za tri metre in poplavila Poljansko dolino. Zalilo je tudi ljubljanski Vič.«
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: or in bed :>
<idioterna> ja hvala bogu
<CrazyLemon> a je tako hudo bilo pri vas?
<idioterna> sej je ze cajt da se mal sprosti.
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne pr nas je sneg
<dz0ny_> to je lj
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ker je bila tok uptight ane? :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ pics pls :)
<CrazyLemon> a Å¡e komu google koledar ne dela?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡trajka neki
<idioterna> ja, exactly
<idioterna> no, zdej vsaj vemo zakaj je sla laufat
<CrazyLemon> there is always a reason :)
<dz0ny_> https://twitter.com/dz0ny
<Pepelka90> dz0ny (@dz0ny) | Twitter
<CrazyLemon> vprašanje pa je..a še laufa? idioterna ?
<Pepelka90> »The latest Tweets from dz0ny (@dz0ny). Audio,video,disco - web dev, design and other geek stuff. Ljubljana«
<idioterna> ja sej js tut rad povem da velik kolesarm predvsem zarad zmogljivosti pr drugih sportih
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> bomo vidl ce bo na lj maratonu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ da hell? :)
<CrazyLemon> a je to res sneg al je samo slana :D
<dz0ny_> sneg
<idioterna> sneg je padal na notranjskem
<idioterna> v postojni tut
<idioterna> pa hribi so tut cist beli
<dz0ny_> unec..
<idioterna> se vedno
<CrazyLemon> svašta..kot da je zima!
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:
<pitastrudl> a maš sammya
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope..nexus
<CrazyLemon> sammy nabira prah
<CrazyLemon> in čaka kdaj se bo slax0r zmigal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb a most wanted man
<jabuk> A Most Wanted Man (2014) 122 min Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.3/10 (9,936 glasov) MT: 73/100
<jabuk> A Chechen Muslim illegally immigrates to Hamburg, where he gets caught in the international war on terror.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1725279257/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1972571/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb hercules 2014
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> .imdb hercules
<jabuk> Hercules (2014) 98 min Action Adventure
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.4/10 (30,973 glasov) MT: 47/100
<jabuk> Having endured his legendary twelve labors, Hercules, the Greek demigod, has his life as a sword-for-hire tested when the King of Thrace and his daughter seek his aid in defeating a tyrannical warlord.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4198804761/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1267297/
<idioterna> sounds... despicable.
<lynxlynxlynx> a nista bla celo dva letos?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=2&iid=00c26c5cf772c1292319f7345bc6117d
<Pepelka90> Apps Status Dashboard
<Pepelka90> »Google Apps Status Dashboard enables users and businesses to monitor the status of individual Google Apps services. Users of Google Apps can now view the status of individual services such as Gmail, Google Calendar, Google Talk, Google Docs, Google Sites and Google Video for businesses. Administrators of Google Apps Premier Edition, Standard Edition, Partner and Education Edition can also view status of the Admin Control Panel.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: re-solved
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not!
<zdobersek> ~6h ago
<zdobersek> zdej pac spijo
<yang> .vreme lh
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @22.10.2014 16:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55%  zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:29:09, Kulminacija: 12:47:33, Sončni zahod: 18:05:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 36min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa dela! hudič guglov
<zdobersek> CBC reports that a man pulled up to the War Memorial in downtown Canada, got out of his car, and shot a soldier with a rifle.
<zdobersek> downtown Canada
<lynxlynxlynx> Canada, TX?
<dz0ny_> no BC
<yang> ves da rabjo enga terorista, da lahko dajo terrorism alert iz low v medium
<zdobersek> obratno je blo
<yang> ja niso ziher al je bil terorist al ne, brado je mel
<yang> a je bla sasa kej okol ? Da se ni zgubla kje v LJ, k je brez GPS-a tekla ?
<yang> nisem je bral ze kak teden
<LorD_DDooM> Å e kr brca.
<zdobersek> yang: najprej so 'terrorism alert' povisal, potem je tipac sel streljat
<zdobersek> ocitno so vidl, da si brado pusca
<yang> ni dobr met predolge brade tut ce si heker
<yang> danes sem kupil banane po 40 centov
<yang> 7,35 kg sadja za 7 eur
<yang> mogoce glih ni najcenejsi diskont s sadjem v Lj, kaj pa vem...
<yang> Hofer ima lepo poceni sadje in zelenjavo
<zdobersek> ti za Hofer kokr Slakonja za Eurospin
<idioterna> ti sam avstrijce podpiras
<idioterna> pejt u merkator, kupuj slovasko!
<idioterna> izvinjavam se, slovensko!
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOV28GIoG_U To: <admin03> I've beaten your Segway record for 1.34 seconds, from DC-room 1 to DC-room 2 !
<zdobersek> hrvasko
<Pepelka90> DE CIX Apollon Inside - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »The DE-CIX Apollon platform was created because DE-CIX experienced a continuous and enormous increase in customers and data traffic. To effectively manage th...«
<yang> Merkatori je najdrazji, kupujem tam
<yang> cez pol leta dobis 5 eur preko pika kartice in juhu mislis kok profitiras, pa te fino nategnejo, k ze tko preplacas vse pa celo leto delas gneco za pike
<yang> idioterna: v nemciji sploh ne prodajajo cigaret v trgovinah z zivili
<yang> da bi se za to delal gneco
<yang> v merkatorju, pa cigarete niso samopostrezne, in gre prodajalca vedno zadaj za steko, ti pa cakas kot bedak za takim z litrom mleka
<idioterna> mhm, to se mi zdi eden od najbolj perecih problemov sodobne druzbe
<idioterna> nekej je treba ukrent
<idioterna> tko ne gre naprej
<yang> ali pa na petrolu, prides da bos placal bencin, pred tabo mas pa 3 k se zmisljujejo
<LorD_DDooM> Pa to da imajo hrvaške ribe, nalovljene v slovenskem morju!
<yang> dobro saj zdaj so une samopostrezne postaje za bencin
<yang> recimo v BTCju
<yang> folk je cuden, cele dneve so odprte trgovine, folk ti pa pride 5 minut do 21h nakupit cel vozicek s hrano
<yang> in to v nedeljo ali za praznik
<yang> itd.
<CrazyLemon> nič novega
<yang> bil je referendum za zaprtje nedeljskega obratovalnega casa
<CrazyLemon> takrat je "najmanj" gužve
<yang> celo izglasovan
<yang> potem pa zarad ene vejice razveljavljen
<yang> CrazyLemon: guzva je nora ob praznikih, najbolj
<CrazyLemon> yang govorim za 5min pred zaprtjem trgovin
<CrazyLemon> vem kakšna je gužva in kdaj..sem že delal v mercatorju kot študent :)
<yang> ma daj jaz iz obzira do prodajalk ne hodim v nedeljo v trgovine
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0XcS85W5fg 0:09 naša bajta, na levi :p
<Pepelka90> Naš vsakdanji kruhek, napovednik za slovensko nanizanko - YouTube
<idioterna> yang: ja, jaz pridem 5 minut do 21h nakupit cel vozicek hrane.
<yang> CrazyLemon: se ponoci bi kupovali, ce bi le bilo odprto, saj vcasih so bile trgovine 24ur se je reklo
<idioterna> ker je takrat trgovina prazna in sem v petih minutah zunaj.
<idioterna> ce bi blo odprto do 24h bi prisel 5 minut do 24h
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/S0XcS85W5fg?t=9s           od upd bajta!! na levi! :)
<Pepelka90> Naš vsakdanji kruhek, napovednik za slovensko nanizanko - YouTube
<idioterna> vcasih pridem tudi 1 minuto do 7:30 zjutraj
<idioterna> takrat je tudi prazno
<CrazyLemon> idioterna matr si trouble maker!
<yang> idioterna: ma zjutraj ni sporno, ampak prodajalke zelijo zakljuciti, ne da se folk vlece 15 min. po zaprtjem se noter
<CrazyLemon> nič se ne vleče
<idioterna> ja nocm se drenjat za unimi k stojijo z enim litrom mleka za tistimi k kupujejo cigarete!
<CrazyLemon> postopek je simple
<CrazyLemon> poveš da se trgovina zapira
<CrazyLemon> in začneš ugašat luči
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> idioterna: ma daj
<idioterna> men se se ni zgodil da bi bil po deveti se vedno not
<idioterna> razn ko vcasih narajmam na un butast praznik nakupov in zabave
<yang> CrazyLemon: ne, ti si ocitno delal v burekarnici, v trgovinah z zivili se ne ugasa luci
<idioterna> k so stacune odprte celo noc
<CrazyLemon> yang ti si ena burekarnica
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> zlo mastna in zatohla :)
<CrazyLemon> word
<yang> idioterna: zate se ne bi cudil, ce bi ostajal 10 min, po zaprtjem noter
<yang> ker si kr ignorant
<idioterna> totalen ja
<yang> ves kaj je hec
<idioterna> kr ne pustim si dopovedat da se da velikost penisa popravit, pa da ljudje nikoli niso hodili po luni
<idioterna> pa da planet ni votel
<idioterna> er
<idioterna> da je votel.
<idioterna> da ni votel ze vem
<idioterna> op. a.
<yang> da vedno isti hodjo tkole tik pred zaprtjem v soping, recimo kot si ti rekel, zgleda je to neka taktika
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda je
<idioterna> stacuna je prazna
<idioterna> jsm si napisal app za telefon k mi vse lepo razvrsti glede na stacuno v katero grem
<idioterna> da grem po najkrajsi poti skozi
<idioterna> in ven
<idioterna> in ce je na vsaki blagajni 20 ljudi
<idioterna> potem to ni hiter nakup
<yang> ce bi imel avto ti leclerc robo v avto dostavi
<idioterna> ce pa na polovici blagajn ni nikogar, potem pa je
<idioterna> ej, super
<idioterna> ce bi mel trajekt sem preprican da mi kaksna trgovska veriga tut na trajekt dostavi
<idioterna> ker imam dom mi mercator dostavi tudi domov
<yang> ja tudi
<idioterna> ampak tako nakupujem enkrat na dva do tri mesece
<yang> celo brezplacno ce nakupis za dolocen znesek
<idioterna> 60 evrov, ja
<yang> jaz se nisem tko nakupoval, ce pa ne bi mogel ven, bi bilo pa prirocno, ampak vedno mam koga, ki mi lahko tudi prinese ce je sila
<yang> ni pa potrebe
<idioterna> to je prihodnost
<idioterna> ne pa da se deset ali stotisoc ljudi vsak s svojim avtomobilom drenja po prometnicah
<yang> mora obstajati tudi moznost izbire, nekdo pa rad nakupuje, drugemu pa je to odvec
<CrazyLemon> ne..prihodnost je 3d printing! al pa tist iz star treka :)
<idioterna> ma kasna moznost izbire
<idioterna> to so te te gnili kapitalisti nategnl
<yang> idioterna: ja isto kot gres ti lahko v big bang in sprasujes prodajalca kateri router kuputu, lahko pa ga narocis pri XY in na hitro prevzames kot v mimovrste ali pa si ga narocis na dom
<idioterna> lepo se zracuna kaj je optimalno in se nardi to
<yang> zgleda da se zaracunavanje "obdelave podatkov" ni najbolje obneslo pri mimovrste in so to opcijo ukinili
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Smallpools - Dreaming
<yang> enkrat sem nekaj narocil za 6 eur in me je obdelava stala dodatnih 3 eur
<yang> tako da je bila potem cena prakticno enaka kot pri konkurenci
<CrazyLemon> cheap..ene računajo tudi več za obdelavo
<yang> kere ?
<CrazyLemon> ogromno takih se najde na internetu
<yang> hm
<yang> nevem nisem se pri takih nakupoval
<yang> morda kaksne kjer se zdi vse poceni, na koncu pa pristejejo "obdelavo"
<yang> in vidis da nisi potem nic profitiral
<yang> vcasih so mel tak model pri ryanair se spomnim
<yang> karta je bila 1 eur
<yang> na koncu pa si placal 150 eur
<yang> ker so bili se stroski letalisc vkljuceni
<yang> ki pa prej niso bili razvidni
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzNTjpUMOp4
<Pepelka90> The Inbox that works for you - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »We’re introducing something new. It’s called Inbox. Years in the making, Inbox is by the same people who brought you Gmail, but it’s not Gmail: it’s a comple...«
<CrazyLemon> a bo to buzz-like failure? :)
<dz0ny_> Delivery to the following recipient failed permanently:
<dz0ny_>      inbox@inbox.gmrservice.ext.google.com
<dz0ny_> mja
<dz0ny_> no invites
<CrazyLemon> buuuu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ si probal tanov messenger app? :)
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> nic posebnega
<CrazyLemon> kako nič posebnega
<CrazyLemon> VELIKO boljši je
<CrazyLemon> kot pa hangouts
 * CrazyLemon sovraži hangouts
<idioterna> messenger?
<idioterna> microsoft messenger?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne.. android 5.0 messenger app
<CrazyLemon> za smse
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> bou
<idioterna> i guess ga bom dobu ko bom dobil os update
<idioterna> nimam ga se
 * dz0ny_ je poslal 0 sms this month
<dz0ny_> kdo to se uporablja sploh
<CrazyLemon> js..ko testiram če dela sms forwarding z ene cifre na drugo :D
<dz0ny_> HO
<dz0ny_> in je mir
<CrazyLemon> ho?
<CrazyLemon> a to je tista obdelava za 3€?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> hangouts
<dz0ny_> mofo od inboxa je 40mb
<idioterna> a to inbox app
<idioterna> al tvoj mail folder
<dz0ny_> app
<dz0ny_> mailbox je 10gb
<pitastrudl> sam tega pa res ne razumem
<pitastrudl> faks ma res mal ljudi
<pitastrudl> pa prav da wifi ne dela zato k je preveč folka gor povezanih
<pitastrudl> pa tko eduroam routerji kao ful neki dragi
<pitastrudl> pa wtf
<Sky[x]> haha
<Sky[x]> nic novega na FRI
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> na FRI velja da kovaceva kobila je vedno bosa :
<Sky[x]> :)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej imaš free wifi v lj
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: lj ni koper
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> pa tist je za 60 minut
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl res ni.. v kp imaš še free luka koper wifi :)
<pitastrudl> Sky[x]: pa fri nima mal ljudi
<pitastrudl> ja pa ne lovi do faksa
<pitastrudl> lolol
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl seveda ne..če je faks v lj
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> !*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> fri je  zdaj na brdu
<CrazyLemon> oziroma tam nekje
<CrazyLemon> pri brdu
<CrazyLemon> karkoli pač
<pitastrudl> vglavnem v kopru, na faksu, je zanič wifi
<pitastrudl> ker je kao preveč folka povezanih
<pitastrudl> oz so slabi routerji
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> čaki.. a nisi ti zdaj v lj na fri?
<pitastrudl> NE
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa tko povej
<pitastrudl> hh
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. ja nič novega :)
<CrazyLemon> na katerem faxu pa si?
<pitastrudl> famnit
<CrazyLemon> ugh :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ne mi reč da računalništvo :)
<CrazyLemon> "računalništvo"
<pitastrudl> da
<pitastrudl> why
<CrazyLemon> ker kolikor se js spomnim je to bl matematika s kančkom računalništva kot karkoli druzga :)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej to je odlicno
<idioterna> matematika je tist kar vecini racunalnicarjev manjka
<CrazyLemon> ooh
<CrazyLemon> spremenjen predmenik
<CrazyLemon> impressive
<CrazyLemon> http://www.famnit.upr.si/sl/izobrazevanje/dodiplomski-studij/racunalnistvo-in-informatika/#heading7
<Pepelka90> Računalništvo in informatika - UP FAMNIT
<Pepelka90> »Računalništvo je ena najhitreje rastočih vej gospodarstva. Tudi v Sloveniji smo v zadnjih nekaj letih smo v Sloveniji priča razvoju nekaterih računalniških podjetij, ki se ukvarjajo z razvojem programske opreme, ki se trži bodisi samostojno ali pa je izdelana po naročilu za tuja računalniška ali proizvodna podjetja.«
<CrazyLemon> ni več sploh matematike :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..to so dodatni moduli
<pitastrudl> analiza, tor pa algebra
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SohjW1hQos
<Pepelka90> Monkaa - Open Movie by Weybec - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Monkaa is a blue furred, pink faced monkey who consumes a crystallized meteorite, making Monkaa invincibly strong and too hot to handle. Exploring his superp...«
<idioterna> a to je ta tanov bunny
<CrazyLemon> honestly.. buck bunny still rocks :)
<zdobersek> m'bunny!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj mam potem +v?
<zdobersek> nic narobe, just curious
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-23
<napsy> jutro
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: v bistvu je big buck bunny po mojem mnenju precej boljša zadeva kot monkaa
<pitko> dones izide 14.10 ne?
<pitko> final
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> dons touch and run
<dz0ny_> cez 1mesec download and install
<zdobersek> wat
<Gandalfar> systemd kot primary?
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/209/169/fuckyeahdemen-tia.gif
<zdobersek> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Paper Tiger Dominion - Chopping Block
<zdobersek> na playerju pa LoL background
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ?
<dz0ny_> Gandalfar: no systemd
<dz0ny_> ni to jessie
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: lol
<dz0ny_> Gandalfar: kaj je ze un js dom apis on top of phantomjs
<zdobersek> ELI5: phantomjs
<Gandalfar> dz0ny_, casper?
<dz0ny_> Gandalfar: thx
<Gandalfar> hm res, pravi odgovor
<Gandalfar> fun :)
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @23.10.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90%  oblačno dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:30:33, Kulminacija: 12:47:25, Sončni zahod: 18:04:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 33min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 12.8°C @23.10.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 66% Veter: jugovzhodnik 2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:32:58, Kulminacija: 12:50:35, Sončni zahod: 18:08:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 35min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> sam res
<pitastrudl> 300m razlike v višini
<pitastrudl> čist pozabu xD
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 7°C @23.10.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:27:55, Kulminacija: 12:44:26, Sončni zahod: 18:00:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 33min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> brr
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: song request?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: yes?
<zdobersek> help me unload the car
<dz0ny_> lol
<zdobersek> yayaya
<dz0ny_> .yt CHVRCHES - Get Away
<jabuk> CHVRCHES - Get Away (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dIsMusTL7E ♥1,275 ▶51,154
<R33D3M33R> tak btw: kaj to poslušate? :)
<dz0ny_> m.radioterminal.si
<R33D3M33R> aha
<zdobersek> yayaya
<lynxlynxlynx> http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.usb.general/116755
<Pepelka90> Gmane Loom
<lynxlynxlynx> geez
<dz0ny_> lynxlynxlynx: http://zeptobars.ru/en/read/FTDI-FT232RL-real-vs-fake-supereal
<Pepelka90> FTDI FT232RL: real vs fake : ZeptoBars
<lynxlynxlynx> reakcija, ko so hoteli mehanizem spravt Å¡e v linux: https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/10/23/151
<Pepelka90> LKML: Greg KH: Re: [PATCH] usb: serial: Perform verification for FTDI FT232R devices
<napsy> lol
<napsy> pwned
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> jo
<zdobersek> yayaya
<Sky[x]> a je kdo na obali ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pitastrudl: ^
<Sky[x]> kaka ideja kako iz excela podatke najhitreje spraviti v obliko arraya php ? :)
<Sky[x]> sublime pa da popravljas pri vseh hkrati ali kaj drugega ?
<napsy> izviz v csv
<napsy> pa poparsaj
<napsy> izvoz*
<Sky[x]> sem se spomnu da moram itak nardit da bi podatke zlovda skripta v bazo
<Sky[x]> pa se treba je v kateroije dat :)
<Sky[x]> nic grem offline, vse kar imam od neta je ena crtica ki je 4G lol :D
<napsy> ajde :)
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: upravlanje z procesi na linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42245/#p42245
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga imam nameščen hp print service plugin na telefon
<CrazyLemon> +u
<zdobersek> ce bos kdajkoli printal na HP tiskalniku
<CrazyLemon> sej imam hp tiskalnik
<CrazyLemon> samo ne vem kdo je to dal na telefon
<CrazyLemon> zihr NSA
<zdobersek> m-m
<zdobersek> Larry je bil
<zdobersek> via Sundar
<CrazyLemon> ni larry tak
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bl sergey
<CrazyLemon> pa app ima vsaj 100mio downloadov
<zdobersek> ... ker je na vsakem telefonu
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: a to na nexusu
<pitastrudl> ker na nexusu je načeloma gapps pa od operaterja navlaka
<pitastrudl> nism pa Å¡e vidu za hp printer plugin
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl po moje je to google cloud print potegnu za sabo
<CrazyLemon> čaki malo
<CrazyLemon> a je danes 14.10 release?
<CrazyLemon> ne no
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: upravlanje z procesi na linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42246/#p42246
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: kaj je z tem 14.10
<pitastrudl> a je slaba zadeva alkaj
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne vem..sam ne da se mi novice napisat
<CrazyLemon> :)
<pitastrudl> hh
<CrazyLemon> pa vse linke zamenjat
<CrazyLemon> etc
<pitastrudl> vem kako je to
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..ne veš :(
<pitastrudl> mam dost tem odprtih na slo-androidu
<pitastrudl> treba updejtat
<pitastrudl> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: ja nič, bo treba skripto napisat
<lynxlynxlynx> sej najbrž so urlji vsi po istem kopitu
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx za linke ni panike
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa za novico :D
<lynxlynxlynx> skopiraš prejšnjo, zamenjaš ime po abecedi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> opis novosti polinkaš nekam na tuje
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.10 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/zOl66zlUlp8/ubuntu-1410-available-for-download.html
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 14.10 Released, Ready to Download Now  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/w56G-TK3Npc/ubuntu-14-10-release-download-now
<yang> http://www.siol.net/scena/film/novice/2014/10/na_letosnjem_liffu_nick_cave_in_michel_houellebecq.aspx
<Pepelka90> Na letošnjem Liffu Nick Cave in Michel Houellebecq | Film - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka90> »Ljubljana se pripravlja na že 25. Ljubljanski mednarodni filmski festival, ki ga bodo zaznamovali filmi, ki se jih splača videti na velikem platnu, manjkalo pa ne bo niti glasbeno obarvanega programa.«
 * CrazyLemon pokes LorD_DDooM 
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<CrazyLemon> g+ pravi da imaš r.d :) tko da happy b-day you old geezer ylu :)
<LorD_DDooM> Kaj zdaj CrazyLemon a je premzlo za bajkat?
<CrazyLemon> you*
<LorD_DDooM> Hm, moram izklopit to funkcijo :P Hvala vseeno :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM not yet.. mislim danes ja - ker vreme sux :)
<CrazyLemon> čez vikend bo pa prijetno
<CrazyLemon> nogavičnike pa rokavičnike gor pa bo :)
<LorD_DDooM> Meh, ja ga še kr sam z vetrovko strašim okol... bo pa kmal treba ninja balaclavo ubost
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] s-max: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42247/#p42247
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM dej pvt za sekundo
<CrazyLemon> ne bo nič birthday cyberja no worries
<yang> http://jp.si/bicycle.ogg
<zdobersek> huh
<zdobersek> no +v today
<CrazyLemon> nisi si zaslužu!
<CrazyLemon> spiši novico pa dobiš permanent +v
<CrazyLemon> "nothing new - download here - move along"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> jessie koristim
<CrazyLemon> js pa trusty.. so whats your point?
 * dz0ny_ unicorn
<zdobersek> not eligible for ubuntu release news writing
<CrazyLemon> sam sta pa nesramna.. lahk bi vsaj lordu voščila
<yang> LorD_DDooM: srecn'ga pa zdravga !
<LorD_DDooM> \o/
<zdobersek> LorD_DDooM: vesel binkost!
<upd> kwa je s tem kurcevim kromom na enih straneh ram kr raste dokler se ne sesuje u pm
<pitastrudl> men dela vredu
<lynxlynxlynx> na enih straneh men to dela v vseh brskalnikih
<lynxlynxlynx> pri chromiumu vsaj lažje spucaš posledice, še pred oom, ker je vsak tab svoj proces
<pitastrudl> aja, js sm Å¡e vedno na win7
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> buuuu
<pitastrudl> buuuuuuu
<pitastrudl> sej mam ubuntu v virtualki
<pitastrudl> zaenkrat
<pitastrudl> tko da prosm
<pitastrudl> .D
<CrazyLemon> virtualka..buuu
<CrazyLemon> docker al pa pejt na win7!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] hugo: Re: upravlanje z procesi na linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42248/#p42248
<dz0ny_> upd: "na enih straneh" zihr porn+flash
<upd> dz0ny_, https://bittrex.com/Market/Index?MarketName=BTC-CANN
<Pepelka90> Bittrex.com - BTC-CANN Market
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42249/#p42249
<R33D3M33R> http://www.frozenbyte.com/2014/10/splot-official-release/ <- windows only beta, ampak nekaj je
<Pepelka90> Splot Official Release | Frozenbyte
<Pepelka90> »Frozenbyte is an independent game developer with a focus on game quality. All Frozenbyte games are self-funded and based on self-owned IP.«
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Flavors 14.10 Officially Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/sSlBbmty_7o/ubuntu-flavors-1410-officially-released.html
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu MATE Sees Its First Release (14.10)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/LA0u0iWynzQ/ubuntu-mate-sees-its-first-release-1410.html
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How to Upgrade Ubuntu 14.04 LTS to Ubuntu 14.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/blud75cdYuY/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-14-10
 * dz0ny_ pozabu geslo za freenode
<dz0ny_> komi nazaj pršu :D
<dz0ny_> ping
<jabuk> dz0ny_: pong
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 0.km  od TRBOVELJ @20/10/2014 21:19:50  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+15.06+E
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 1.km JZ od BELJAKA (VILLACH, AVSTRIJA) @20/10/2014 07:45:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.61+N,+13.84+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km SZ od BREZOVICE PRI LJUBLJANI @17/10/2014 12:41:35  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+14.39+E
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 31.km JZ od IZOLE @17/10/2014 04:39:26  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.36+N,+13.36+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 34.km JZ od IZOLE @17/10/2014 00:23:32  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.29+N,+13.42+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 1.km SZ od ILIRSKE BISTRICE @14/10/2014 08:25:48  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.58+N,+14.25+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 0.km  od TRBOVELJ @13/10/2014 14:32:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+15.05+E
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 5.km SZ od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @12/10/2014 23:18:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.35+N,+16.31+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km SZ od VARAŽDINA (HRVAŠKA @12/10/2014 23:17:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.35+N,+16.31+E
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km SZ od BREGINJA @12/10/2014 07:11:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.34+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 11.km  V od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @12/10/2014 06:28:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.3+N,+13.28+E
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] s-max: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42250/#p42250
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-24
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 7 Things to Do After Installing Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/X8OXelb9wog/7-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-10-utopic-unicorn
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42251/#p42251
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: upravlanje z procesi na linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42252/#p42252
<dz0ny_> da
<dz0ny_> hm
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny_> a spet ddos
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Dve grafični kartici  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42253/#p42253
<zdobersek> yayaya
<idioterna> http://marc.info/?l=linux-usb&m=141403510729881&w=2
<Pepelka90> '[PATCH] usb: serial: Add "bricked" FTDI device PID' - MARC
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @24.10.2014 11:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 71%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:31:57, Kulminacija: 10:47:17, Sončni zahod: 16:02:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 30min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> LET'S GET READY BOYS http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/telekomunikacije/2014/10/iphone_6_telekom_slovenije.aspx
<Pepelka90> iPhone 6 bo pri Telekomu Slovenije na voljo 31. oktobra ob polnoči | Telekomunikacije - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka90> »Telekom Slovenije bo Applove pametne telefone iPhone 6 in 6 Plus začel prodajati 31. oktobra, minuto čez polnoč. Kljub prazniku bo odprtih 15 Telekomovih centrov po vsej Sloveniji.«
<napsy> ob polnoci
<napsy> come on
<lynxlynxlynx> testing your faith
<zdobersek> Halloween opening
<idioterna> autocat!
<idioterna> https://i.imgur.com/Fsbud2o.gifv
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dve grafični kartici  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42254/#p42254
<zdobersek> 'smack it with me tail!'
<napsy> petek
<napsy> put your hands up, y'all
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 15°C @24.10.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 63%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:31:57, Kulminacija: 10:47:17, Sončni zahod: 16:02:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 30min 40s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> dod pr regex dobim unique matche
<napsy> ?
<napsy> kok*
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/YqeGHxu.gif
<dz0ny_> napsy: odvisn od lang
<napsy> posix
<dz0ny_> (?::ena_beseda)
<dz0ny_> ce se ne motm
<dz0ny_> napsy: http://regex101.com/
<Pepelka90> Online regex tester and debugger: JavaScript, Python, PHP, and PCRE
<Pepelka90> »Online regex tester, debugger with highlighting for PHP, PCRE, Python and JavaScript.«
<napsy> a hudo :)
<dz0ny_> http://regex101.com/r/sH3oA1/1
<Pepelka90> Online regex tester and debugger: JavaScript, Python, PHP, and PCRE
<Pepelka90> »Online regex tester, debugger with highlighting for PHP, PCRE, Python and JavaScript.«
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Dve grafični kartici  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42255/#p42255
<napsy> thx
<dz0ny_> napsy: http://regex101.com/r/sH3oA1/3
<Pepelka90> Online regex tester and debugger: JavaScript, Python, PHP, and PCRE
<Pepelka90> »Online regex tester, debugger with highlighting for PHP, PCRE, Python and JavaScript.«
<dz0ny_> full example
<dz0ny_> to si hotu?
<dz0ny_> pa brez g
<napsy> jup
<idioterna> evo kasno sreco mam da sm s kolesom
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/not-cross-enough.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/my-way-home-is-flooded.jpg
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/moving-across-higher-ground.jpg
<napsy> si si reku ftw :)
<idioterna> ja pa sm su po hosti
<idioterna> k je bla mejckn pregloboka voda
<idioterna> tko ksn meter pa pol :)
<napsy> http://xkcd.com/208/
<Pepelka90> xkcd: Regular Expressions
<Gregor3000> kaj p adelam narobe, sploh se en morem spomnit kaj sem nazadnje naredil: /usr/bin/ssh-copy-id: ERROR: No identities found
<Gregor3000> ok naredil sem dva ključa in jih poimenoval po uporabnikih tokrat. zdaj bi rad dodal ta ključa na strežnik in privatne poslal uporabnikom
<Gregor3000> ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/zena.pub $zena@$blekbox
<Gregor3000> pa da ta error.
<Gregor3000> ni vazno ali na strezniku ali na namizju
<lynxlynxlynx> when in doubt, rtfm
<idioterna> rtfm je dvorezen mec
<lynxlynxlynx> odnosno al kako misliš?
<idioterna> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10670243_363741020467385_6831953869265341660_n.jpg?oh=8934a2a1f4c2d67f22892f543561717d&oe=54C72617
<idioterna> tko.
<lynxlynxlynx> jeh, na srečo računalnike poganja surova logika
<Gregor3000> hmm a authorised_keys je na strežniku v /home/user/.ssh ?
<Gregor3000> to ga sam skreiram ali kako?
<napsy> to mas ti kot client
<Gregor3000> ja ampak kje pa je authorised_keys na strežniku? ker tja moram nekako dodat javni ključ.
<Gregor3000> od userja
<slax0r> cat id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<slax0r> in hi
<Gregor3000> pri precej navodilih ne piše jasno ali delaš na namizju ali na strežniku...
<slax0r> zato ker je logicno, ti zgeneriras private/public key pair na svojem racunalniku
<slax0r> _private_ ostane privaten
<slax0r> nikoli ne zapusti racunalnika
<slax0r> public je pa public in se skopira na server, ker ni tako zelo skrivnosten
<slax0r> je pa fajn da ne mahas okrog z njim kot majmun seveda
<slax0r> zato vedno ko se gre za pub key, se dela na serveru
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Dve grafični kartici  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42256/#p42256
<Gregor3000> ja to mi je jasno. samo ker nisem delal prej pri enem iz ubuntu ampak preko putty na strežniku tako potem zasebni ključ prestavim dol. pri drugem uporabniku pa sem delal na ubutnu ampak mi ga ni hotel prestavit na strežnik (javnega) ampak je javil napako
<slax0r> scp/sftp ali pa rsync prek ssh
<Gregor3000> ja ampak moje vprašanje je kjer je authorized_keys na strežniku? v home folderju od uporabnika? ali na /
<Gregor3000> .ssh
<slax0r> in po defaultu bo ssh iskal ~/.ssh/id_rsa private key ko se povezujes, tako da ce si ti naredil zena/zena.pub key je treba to ali definirat v configu ali pa z ukazom
<slax0r> na userju v katerega se hoces povezat
<slax0r> ce hoces met login brez passworda v root acc, ga das v /root/.ssh/ (ne priporocam), ce hoces da se brez passworda povezes z userjem "user" das v /home/user/.ssh/
<slax0r> pa pravice morajo stimat
<slax0r> 600 mislim da morajo bit na authorized keys in 700 na .ssh
<Gregor3000> ja to me je zanimalo. ker sem userje preko web vmesnika kreiral ni naredilo /home folderjev na strežniku in to je to...
<slax0r> ce se ne motim
<Gregor3000> zdaj vem kako bom nareidl samo še navodila preberem za ključ z drugačnim imenom...
<dz0ny_> i just do curl -Lq https://github.com/dz0ny.keys > ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<dz0ny_> done
<slax0r> aha! now I haz your pub keyz! can u say h4x0r3d mofo? :D
<dz0ny_> slax0r: ja lahko mi kako lepo privatno sporočilce pošlješ :D
<slax0r> dz0ny_: ah, cba :D
<Gregor3000> aha vidim da sem si kar dobro zakompliciral zadevo, ker je SSH zaprt za prijavo brez gesla.
<Gregor3000> zato sem zdaj tudi dodal v napačen authorised keys ker sme ga dodal na svojem userju namesto ženinem
<dz0ny_> slax0r: AQAnGumTs88tTo9Te2NxgL9opjh/gDvc1c4aXE4w4SiCfY1qEbuG+2uUlMPavfvPT8BUR3vjVXcqgSnKh2gxsfPYIaBobKlSTHaV4xJX5keT4dmYHxHDVd5ki436LKiC7uCpROZO3x7Yb/mdyDUjXeN4011mlA24txUUWfO/YbB2EbfgI3RSUcRhQmAJjmo4h2Zlrs5VdVmE6mXwQapOWXYGni3XS9MmHGv0s3SqzSdCpK+DnfLfmGshAVFj8R4BJIA405lh/COcMnOc9zbC2l6Fy2AZr/JmTdI/q+f7SFdxj6QZGAgPL9oX3yg97yqUfFA+x+sHmZ9ws1qIJ6Jx/fPBLohH4diBnXeWUzvutM6gdA==
<dz0ny_> :D
<slax0r> I sorta don't have the private key to decrypt :P
<dz0ny_> svojih?
<dz0ny_> to pa ja morš skoz z sabo met
<dz0ny_> tko kot osebno :)
<slax0r> svoj private mam ja
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/substack/cipherhub
<Pepelka90> substack/cipherhub · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »cipherhub - encrypt messages based on ssh public keys with easy import from github«
<dz0ny_> no
<slax0r> kjes pa nasu potem moj pub?
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/slax0r.keys
<dz0ny_> sigh
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> :D
<dz0ny_> h4x0r3d pa tak
<slax0r> petek je :D
<slax0r> sam to je napacen slax0r :P
<slax0r> das me: https://github.com/slax0rr
<Pepelka90> slax0rr (Tomaz Lovrec) · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »slax0rr has 15 repositories written in PHP, CSS, and JavaScript. Follow their code on GitHub.«
<slax0r> tak da tega keya ziher nimam :P
<dz0ny_> ja tri maš
<dz0ny_> ker je ta prav :)?
<slax0r> mislim da zadnji, mom
<slax0r> jup
<slax0r> zadnji
<slax0r> srednjega bi mogu zbrisat, prvi pa je iz work pcja
<dz0ny_> added key for slax0rr (381 bytes)
<dz0ny_> svoh je tale
<dz0ny_> AQAY9lLkYytn7fXqluiClWHHr/cpS8opyqpB7nQlzQTCbtd+SMNdlgkdv4oPcwygMNZh+9TDx70htSgB0c/gN46OE1goNcyMhHz1BDLcN77ymYI0JuWnSuVHvy6FxqAVy4SmitDgKONmTuccX5g3z/3WD6V7PA54Tc8q8XicES4+Xu3R4zB5xErsP1uLcqSbVR1aZurrAr05RQvZmcvIPcCwB0gk/9uWKGSxQocnf1gTE+7X5xLrU5rhjww46ly3TU0YJXGxDRbDa9TSFdzz+ZOrcHfWmwWEzAoSupLmMiWCNcdw9FR/kxGluYIp1c6lA7UsdTi/zD1Ik6+8ET6nO+eQKeL7GVgnSHxnVH6lXOx7uw==
<slax0r> to je tvoj pub?
<dz0ny_> ne mojga mas na github
<dz0ny_> zadnji :)
<slax0r> aja, to je msg?
<dz0ny_> ja
<slax0r> erm, sry, $boss klicu
<slax0r> anyhoo, data greater than mod len
<slax0r> http://pastebin.com/M3hUV0wW
<Pepelka90> sI2Dyst0d4fbaa+6pt3mixTvY6/2dc6bDDXRyto0+ic6uM5SqIxskEPv2IGL8U6reoX4stlDSCKK 7B - Pastebin.com
<slax0r> dz0ny_: z cem encryptas? openssl rsautl?
<dz0ny_> Error: invalid data
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/substack/cipherhub
<Pepelka90> substack/cipherhub · GitHub
<Pepelka90> »cipherhub - encrypt messages based on ssh public keys with easy import from github«
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> mislim moral bi bit ist
<slax0r> upam da mam npm gor
<slax0r> mam, ok
<slax0r> dz0ny_: AgBBkap/ud8rn0+kjxb0P2kbehzPFrMAvORmennHzvPYvj0d2fcgv/GLGy1cUWXAgw4Ygxk3zwzuZRAVos2LWVff320pgMJ5n4cnbl/NRy0re+Ixf79f9jYCSaPLjjk7OXnpNJGthiKpP29+LnU/uhDqA6sU8dbBOGaEGm5eyxyU6NMOdaDmaSTFIgw1Y731m80T+65YDpdvI3QGRczYxkwOGIm68ILGYkOiVGlJ64z4ghq+eF2JKXsnqxTtZIWHJ+RzdP/AQN2gunDAiGfUxIK0earKPHF8rfWCSYrhn0Fw78VP40m1XEhbbQ6qcPNhz+Z/GR0rVUNaO7BE+7gfxZCqhviD/MLyN7Czc8f1WZ4oZu28EEi66OhFzR+kBapITlEBGdA/pz9aT/roJus4ZQt/am3qdTOCG/WJmgpvoPs2MzZ5nhRLWI9BYranWB3
<slax0r> mislim da je predolg line: http://pastebin.com/UMqszJ90
<Pepelka90> AgBBkap/ud8rn0+kjxb0P2kbehzPFrMAvORmennHzvPYvj0d2fcgv/GLGy1cUWXAgw4Ygxk3zwzuZRAV - Pastebin.com
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ping
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: I need ya buddy
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Dve grafični kartici  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42257/#p42257
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek awww
<CrazyLemon> do you really
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: o ya
<zdobersek> +v
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek novica
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: BREAKING NEWS
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NO MIR IN 15.04
<zdobersek> PROBABLY
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lej.. Å¡e monitor je prej objavil novico kot mi
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e monitor!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.monitor.si/novica/ubuntu-14-10/161426/
<Pepelka90> Ubuntu 14.10 | Monitor
<Pepelka90> »Izšla je nova različica priljubljene distribucije Linuxa, Ubuntu 14.10, ki pa tokrat prinaša manj novosti, kot bi pričakovali glede na preteklost. Novi Ubuntu prinaša predvsem posodobitve za različne komponente strojne opreme, v prvi vrsti procesorje. Tu je še največja novost, da Ubuntu po novem podpira 64-bitne procesorje Arm, v namizni in strežniški izvedbi.«
<zdobersek> ah, the wannabes
<zdobersek> to te je Sky prejebu
<idioterna> njah
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj ima sky z monitorjem? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vcasih je za monitor pisu, ne?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<zdobersek> rn?
<CrazyLemon> rn ampak ni pisu
<CrazyLemon> neki z webom je srackal
<CrazyLemon> prvič po treh dneh polnim nexusa!
<zdobersek> whoa!
<zdobersek> kot da ga sploh nisi uporablju!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ane! on screen time pa je 3:30!
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e 16% je ostalo!
<zdobersek> huhu
<zdobersek> huh*
<zdobersek> kak on screen time?
<CrazyLemon> screen on*
<zdobersek> 3.5h si cepel na telefonu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je screen on time ja
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ... zakaj si sploh kupu telefon?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zaradi endomonda.. zakaj le???
<zdobersek> ko ti bo enkrat zapluzu po tleh in v grm ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naah
<zdobersek> yayaya
<CrazyLemon> naroču sm se waterproof bag
<CrazyLemon> tko da je weather safe!
<zdobersek> ker to bo popolnoma zavaroval tulifon, ko bo ribal po grobem primorskem asfaltu ...
<CrazyLemon> ma kaj je tebi.. js če ribam js ribam po sprednji strani
<CrazyLemon> ne po zadnji
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: po mojem bi lahko za vse izdaje naredili eno skupno novico
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R honestly.. ne da se mi :)
<R33D3M33R> no, bom pa jaz zvečer :P
<CrazyLemon> zdaj sm se spravu lih da linke dodam
<CrazyLemon> pa naredim te slikce za download
<CrazyLemon> to je pa vse kar se mi da :)
<CrazyLemon> pa jih lahk ti pol sam napotiš na ubuntu.si/povezave
<CrazyLemon> v novici :)
<R33D3M33R> no, bomo videli :)
<CrazyLemon> kako zdaj bomo videli
<CrazyLemon> zdaj si reku da boš ti :D
<R33D3M33R> torej Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ne
<CrazyLemon> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :p
<R33D3M33R> UKLX vs KUL X?
<R33D3M33R> think again :)
<CrazyLemon> pa G lahko dodaš če ti se bo dalo :)
<CrazyLemon> in ja..čeprav je kul ni kul ker večina pride zaradi ubuntuja ! :)
<R33D3M33R> no, tako ali tako bo vse v eni novici
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pa ne pozabi kakšno slikco dodat ane
<CrazyLemon> ker vem kako imaš rad pure text :D
<zdobersek> reading, motherfucker!
<zdobersek> do you speak it?!
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix Brightness Getting Reset (To A Very Low Value Or Maximum) On Reboot In Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/6U-HnSFAlHQ/fix-brightness-getting-reset-to-very.html
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R evo..links are up and  (probably) working
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/KAQhoCm.gif
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> včeraj bilo kr opazno več obiska
<CrazyLemon> a nobene novice :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb lets be cops
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/414/265/368.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExciLtpHp74
<Pepelka90> Let's Be Cops Official Trailer #1 (2014) - Jake Johnson, Damon Wayans Jr. Movie HD - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Like us on FACEBOOK: http://goo.gl/dHs73 Let's Be Cops Official Tr...«
<zdobersek> COACH
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<zdobersek> Peele!
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> OMG radioterminal.si is down!
<CrazyLemon> i thought so..ker je nek čudn hard rock
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ?
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> OMG radioterminal.si is down!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNibwRXkAR4
<Pepelka90> Key & Peele - Macedonian Cafe - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »A Macedonian restaurant owner becomes enraged when a customer compares his food to Albanian food. Watch more Key & Peele: http://on.cc.com/1rrEWws«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek evo ti peele
<travis-ci> ubuntu-si/ircbot (c33dc50) : The build passed.
<travis-ci> Build details: http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/38938135
<CrazyLemon> kažmak :D
<CrazyLemon> ažvar :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja, niso sli skoz vse :>
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Have You Upgraded to Ubuntu 14.10 ‘Utopic Unicorn’? (Poll)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pWiFwdOQqI8/upgraded-ubuntu-14-10
<Pepelka90>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Here We Go Again: Ubuntu 15.04 Now Open for Development  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TIjzWxjWP5A/ubuntu-15-04-vivid-vervet-opens-development
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ..si vidu gtalk msg?
<dz0ny_> naine
<yang> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/features/pink-floyd-say-goodbye-20141024?page=2
<Pepelka90> Page 2 of Pink Floyd Say Goodbye | Rolling Stone
<Pepelka90> »David Gilmour and Nick Mason on why their new LP is almost certainly Floyd’s final statement.«
<Pepelka90>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: ownCloud Ubuntu Package Affected By Multiple Critical Security Issues, Nobody To Fix It  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/pxTIkb4-MQQ/owncloud-ubuntu-package-affected-by.html
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: Tečaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42258/#p42258
<CrazyLemon> lets be cops je pa kr funny movie
<dz0ny_> about what?
<zdobersek> being cops
<yang> ;)
<dz0ny_> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: EX COPS - White Noise
<dz0ny_> lol
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: mislim, da je bv omenjati neke mikro distribucije
<dz0ny_> katere os pa nano?
<dz0ny_> so*
<R33D3M33R> ne vem, najbrž kak Hannah Montana Linux
<zdobersek> rebecca black
<zdobersek> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: CARIBOU - Our Love
<R33D3M33R> Justin Beiber Linux
<dz0ny_> murica se spet strelja
<idioterna> url
<dz0ny_> http://live.reuters.com/Event/US_Live_Blog
<Pepelka90> U.S. News | Reuters.com
<Pepelka90> »News about the United States by Reuters.«
<dz0ny_> BREAKING NEWS: At least four wounded in shooting at high school in Washington State
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> prot gripi sm se cepu dons, 12 ojro racunajo
<idioterna> bom sporocu spomlad ce je kej pomagal.
<zdobersek> .plosk
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/Sx8iAS8.gif
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/why-do-i-keep-backing-up.jpg
<lynxlynxlynx> Vaše spletišče se je posodobilo na različico WordPress 3.8.4
<yang> vecji rack potrebujes
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e dobr, da je vanilla
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-25
<R33D3M33R> ulala, dramatičen začetek dirke :)
<idioterna> kasne dirke?
<R33D3M33R> ališič komentira smučarski prenos
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 8°C @25.10.2014 10:00 CEST.
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 88%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:30:45, Kulminacija: 10:44:11, Sončni zahod: 15:57:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 26min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: recimo, da je nekaj napisano, a bi Å¡e kaj spremenil ali objavim?
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 9°C @25.10.2014 12:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:30:45, Kulminacija: 10:44:11, Sončni zahod: 15:57:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 26min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> jebes to.
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] s-max: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42259/#p42259
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42260/#p42260
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] s-max: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42261/#p42261
<yang> A je se kdo narocnik Tusmobila in je opazil probleme z dostavo SMS sporocil
<yang> zadnic sem dobil enega z 24 urno zamudo
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 13°C @25.10.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59%  delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:33:22, Kulminacija: 10:47:10, Sončni zahod: 16:00:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 27min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> mogoce ga morjo najprej prebrat, pa mi ga potem dalje odposljejo...
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R lol a to je to? :D
<R33D3M33R> lej, a ti vidiš še kake druge novosti? :)
<CrazyLemon> po pravici povedano.. mi je vseeno :D tudi če bi bile se mi ne da nič čarat.. klikni objavi pa je to to :D
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Skromne spremembe v Ubuntu 14.10 in njegovih derivatih  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42262/#p42262
<zdobersek> skromna novica za skromne spremembe
<R33D3M33R> lahko bi napisal boljšo :)
<R33D3M33R> ti namreč :)
<zdobersek> 'zagotovo ste ze prebrali na monitor.si, vendar vseeno -- izsel je ubuntu 14.10.'
<Gandalfar> now that's a good source of IT news ;)
<R33D3M33R> mislim, da tista novica ni nič kaj bolj podrobna kot pa ta
<CrazyLemon> dzis krajst ta facebook.. en študent vošči 11 letnici za r.d. in ji želi da čimprej najde fanta ..da faq
<upd> a kdo winauth uporablja 0.o
<CrazyLemon> felix baumgartner got bitchslapped by an old man
<idioterna> scrub status for 583ed2b1-3b96-4932-87c0-385f8529a38f
<idioterna>         scrub started at Sat Oct 25 11:16:43 2014, running for 27063 seconds
<idioterna>         total bytes scrubbed: 2.78TiB with 0 errors
<CrazyLemon> 0 errors..so disappointing
<idioterna> mhm
<pitastrudl> kak pogledam zapisek ipjev ki so se povezal na ubuntu vps?
<pitastrudl> oz so se vsaj hoteli pa jim ni uspel
<Gandalfar> pitastrudl, /var/log/auth.log
<idioterna> kam so se pa poskusal povezat?
<idioterna> tam bos vidu za ssh
<pitastrudl> hvala
<pitastrudl> sej na vps se lahk sam prek sshja poveže ane?
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> kaj ti pa laufa gor
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a je student prpopu ;) smejkota na konc? ;)
<pitastrudl> quassel
<pitastrudl> quassel core*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek am..ja.. ampak navadnega ":)" tko da je Å¡e bl creepy
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ss -lnt
<pitastrudl> a sam to?
<idioterna> to napis da vids kaj ti poslusa
<idioterna> oz. ss -lntp
<pitastrudl> Oct 25 11:17:01 zminec CRON[19652]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for u                                                                                                                                                              ser root
<pitastrudl> to je kr dostkrat napisan
<pitastrudl> z rootom se ne logiram notr
<pitastrudl> mam disejblan
<pitastrudl> idioterna: zgleda vse vredu, 2 porta za ssh ,, en za quasselcore pa drug je nek localhost ip
<idioterna> uredu ja
<idioterna> pitastrudl: cron mas
<idioterna> pitastrudl: napis crontab -l -u u
<pitastrudl> cron?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> scheduler
<idioterna> k ti poganja jobe ob urah k so v crontabih doloceni
<pitastrudl> user u unknown
<idioterna> ja ne u
<idioterna> za userja k je napisan v logu
<pitastrudl> aaaa
<pitastrudl> se pravi root?
<idioterna> aja root je?
<pitastrudl> ne
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> ne najde za mojga userja nc
<idioterna> dej cel line pejsnt
<idioterna> pejstn
<pitastrudl> no crontab for user
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> no crontab for pitastrudl
<idioterna> kaj je un log k si zgor pejstnu
<idioterna> 18:54< pitastrudl> Oct 25 11:17:01 zminec CRON[19652]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for u                                                                                                                                                              ser root
<idioterna> aja
<pitastrudl> aha
<idioterna> vidm zdej da je zlomil line
<idioterna> no za root mas tut /etc/crontab pa /etc/cron.d/*
<idioterna> pa pol mogoce se /etc/cron.hourly pa tko naprej
<idioterna> pitastrudl: ni panike drugac, cron je scheduler
<idioterna> in se periodicno poganjajo jobi na masini
<pitastrudl> kaksni jobi
<idioterna> ja pogledat mors v te fajle kaj dela
<idioterna> v /etc/cron.d/ poglej
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> noče mi cdjat  tja notr
<pitastrudl> hoče mi kr odpret v tem userju k sm logiran
<pitastrudl> pa ne najde :D wtf
<pitastrudl> cd ~/etc/cron.d/
<pitastrudl> sej je tko ane?
<pitastrudl> ~ je za root dir?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> ~ je home dir
<idioterna> cd /etc/cron.d/
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> hvala
<idioterna> pol pa ls -la
<idioterna> da vids kaj je noit
<idioterna> not
<idioterna> pa vsak file posebej pogledas kva ma
<idioterna> pa ce ne razumes tle pejstn
<idioterna> pa ti bomo razlozil
<pitastrudl> .placeholder
<pitastrudl> hvala drgač :D
<idioterna> a samo to?
<pitastrudl> ja
<pitastrudl> pa dve pikici
<pitastrudl> "." pa ".."
<idioterna> ja, to je v vsakem diru
<idioterna> . je current dir, .. pa en visje
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> drgač pa ja, to je to
<idioterna> no pol mors se ostale fajle pogledat
<idioterna> kaj pise v /etc/crontab
<pitastrudl> hm
<idioterna> verjetn so placeholderji za hourly daily weekly jobe
<idioterna> k jih das v /etc/cron.hourly pa tko naprej
<pitastrudl> ni etc/crontab folderja
<pitastrudl> oz pod ls -a piše da je
<pitastrudl> sam piše da ga ni ko se hočam cdjat notr lol
<pitastrudl> idioterna sam nisem nič delal teh jobov? al je to po defualtu v sistemu
<pitastrudl> v tem hourly pa je neki fajlow
<pitastrudl> oz nevem a so to fajli al datoteke :D
<idioterna> sej to je isto, file pa datoteka
<idioterna> anyway
<pitastrudl> mislm
<idioterna> ja, po defaultu so
<pitastrudl> mislu sm dir
<pitastrudl> haha
<idioterna> sistemski jobi
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> aja idioterna tale Oct 24 04:17:01 zminec CRON[13781]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<pitastrudl>  
<pitastrudl> se zgodi vsako uro
<pitastrudl> session je opened pa closed
<pitastrudl> isto sekundo
<pitastrudl> se pravi neki cron dela vsako uro
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to je normaln
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> ty
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tu?
<R33D3M33R> a ve kdo za kako različico http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/icon-naming-spec-latest.html , ki prikazuje ikone?
<Pepelka90> Icon Naming Specification
<zdobersek> aw yiss
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj ze?
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqPDM5Wt7Rk
<Pepelka90> Mujo i Haso 2 - Suljo Amerikanac - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Mujo i Haso 2 - Suljo Amerikanac«
#ubuntu-si 2014-10-26
<Gregor3000> fail2ban - ali je bolje dati blokado SSH na -1 (torej za vedno) in kako ga potem odblokiraš? ker so takoj začeli eni kitajci napadat. pa najbolj glupo je da ljudje na internetu to vejo in objavljajo pa se taki vseeeno dopušča delovanje
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Prehod na Linux  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42263/#p42263
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dve grafični kartici  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42264/#p42264
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Tečaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42265/#p42265
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Tečaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42266/#p42266
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uz8SjWnVSBs
<Pepelka90> RC fighter model UAV build in Jet engine 360+mph - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Jukin Media Verified (Original) * For licensing / permission to use: Contact - licensing(at)jukinmediadotcom With high speed and to be controlled by remote. ...«
<yang> Kdo je sel tect
<zdobersek> kle smo kolesarji
<zdobersek> btfw
<yang> http:/jp.si/bicycle.ogg
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: Tečaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42267/#p42267
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rosebikes.si/izdelki/topoffers/
<Pepelka90> razprodaja at a low price in the online bike shop www.rosebikes.com
<Pepelka90> »Kupiti {produktobergruppe}: kolesarski izdelek v razprodaja/{produktobergruppe}/{produktgruppe}. Vseskozi bogati popusti, ugodni izdelki dneva in posebne ponudbe na Rose Versand.«
<Pepelka90>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Tečaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42268/#p42268
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBPGW0SRFKw
<Pepelka90> How To Queef - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Today I show you how to Queef. Many people have an extremely hard time Queefing, and that's simply because they haven't been properly taught how to do it. Qu...«
<CrazyLemon> what the f...
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ja.. ni Å¡lo povezat accountov z yt in zato ni bil posnet
<CrazyLemon> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> ne obsojam
<CrazyLemon> vem, sam pravim :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sej mogoče je boljš tko
<lynxlynxlynx> prov za definicijo ad-hoc
<oCrazyLemn> meh
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 12°C @26.10.2014 14:00 CET.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61%  pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:34:46, Kulminacija: 10:47:04, Sončni zahod: 15:59:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 24min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> mrzlo je yang
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> ma ja
<yang> sem sel na sprehod prej
<yang> kr tak mrzel zimski zrak je ze
<yang> tam pa uni tecejo v kratkih hlacah in majcah
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> fajn se majo
<idioterna> sodelovc je bil kr na powerju letos
<idioterna> http://ljmaratonvzivo.si/rezultat/679
<Pepelka90> Ljubljanski maraton
<yang> 679 je priteku na cilj
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> tok je mel startno stevilko
<idioterna> ne vem kaksna je razvrstitev
<idioterna> ampak za 42km je rabu 3:54:00
<yang> kle sem jih videl k so tekl mimo rondoja
<idioterna> se prav je mel povprecno precej vec k 10km/h
<yang> se dobr da nisem su nikamor z avtom, sej so po radiu povedal da je zapora na bezigrajskem izvozu avtocestnem v obe smeri
<yang> se prav se mors verjetn do vica peljat cez gameljne
<idioterna> sej obvozncani zaprta
<Gandalfar> yang, ja sej to je vsako leto
<idioterna> sam izvoz je
<idioterna> pa tut ne vem zakaj bi se lih vsak dan moral drenjat
<idioterna> z avtom po mestu
<yang> Gandalfar: ja vem, da je, ampak letos sem znova skor pozabil, dvakrat sem se pa ze nasral, da nisem pol do doma prisel z avtom
<yang> idioterna: ob vikendih je bols, k ni tok prometa z avtom it
<yang> si hitr na drugi strani mesta
<idioterna> a da nardis se mal vec prometa se za vikend?
<yang> sem se odlocu, da tik predno zamenjam avspuf se bom vozil malo tam naokoli po kaslju
<idioterna> vsec mi je tvoj odnos do skupne lastnine
<yang> skoda da nimam SUV-a bi lahko se malo bolj svinjal
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> a ti kupm enga
<yang> ne maram
<yang> SUvov
<idioterna> cudak
<yang> nimam
<yang> tezav
<yang> z potenco
<idioterna> s.
<yang> preozke ceste so za udobno vozit tako velike avtomobile
<lynxlynxlynx> vidva sta prov narejena en za drugega
<yang> V Ameriki gre nekak k majo sirse ceste
<idioterna> lynxlynxlynx: sej te bova povabla na poroko, brez skrbi
<yang> cak, ni se legalno
<idioterna> v zombi cerkvi je ze
<idioterna> ostalo so pa itak eni navadni neverniki
<dz0ny_> http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2014/09/10/i-am-a-14-year-old-yazidi-girl-given-as-a-gift-to-an-isis-commander-heres-how-i-escaped/
<Pepelka90> I am a 14-year-old Yazidi girl given as a gift to an ISIS commander. Here’s how I escaped. - The Washington Post
<Pepelka90> »They killed my brother and tried to make me a concubine. I found a meat cleaver and broke out.«
<zdobersek> 'I am a 14-year-old Yazidi girl'
<zdobersek> IT'S A TRAP
<dz0ny_> .imdb guardians of the galaxy
<jabuk> Varuhi galaksije (2014) 121 min Action Adventure Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.5/10 (227,858 glasov) MT: 76/100
<idioterna> married for 12 years
<jabuk> A group of space criminals must work together to stop the fanatical villain Ronan the Accuser from destroying the galaxy.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1441049625/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2015381/
<CrazyLemon> ronan the accuser
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<zdobersek> j'accuse!
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7op3vL5Uts
<Pepelka90> Two African diplomats mock an African cabby - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »Two African diplomats mock an African taxi driver in Paris.«
<zdobersek> why the fuckin cliffhanger?
<lynxlynxlynx> pol je preveč nasilno za yt?
<idioterna> sam vn jih na zene
<idioterna> pa "de quoi tout explique?" se zadere
<yang> lepo 22 stopinj
<yang> dokler niso kurli je blo okol 18
<yang> pa se manj ponoci
<zdobersek> idealno
<yang> 22 mi kar odgovarja
<yang> predno smo mel stevce
<yang> so kurili na max.
<yang> si imel lahko priprta okna tako je bilo vroce
<yang> zdej placas kolikor kuris
<yang> prej je slo na kvadraturo
<yang> mislim, da je bila direktiva, da so vsi bloki morali dati stevce, zaradi zmanjsanja porabe drugace je bila kazen
<zdobersek> dammit zoki
<dz0ny_> .apt gstreamer0.10-
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10)}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10)}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-esd {lucid (10.04LTS)}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-dvswitch {raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-doc {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-crystalhd {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-chromaprint {raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-buzztard-doc {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-buzztard {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-alsa {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<dz0ny_> gstreamer0.10-plugins-
<dz0ny_> .apt gstreamer0.10-plugins
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-plugins-cutter {precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-doc {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-plugins-base {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-doc {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-dbg {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<jabuk> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), raring (13.04), saucy (13.10), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic}
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Sr96TFQQE
<Pepelka90> Lawrence Lessig Interviews Edward Snowden - YouTube
<Pepelka90> »HLS Professor Lawrence Lessig interviewed Edward Snowden at Harvard Law School on Oct. 20.«
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-19
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<zdobbie> 7:31
<zdobbie> not bad
<msev-> jutro
<msev-> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://upgradeparty.si/      woohoo
<Pepelka> Upgrade party!
<Pepelka> »Solze, smeh, napetost, katarza … kot pri vsaki nadgradnji operacijskega sistema. Skozi nepozabno izkušnjo nadgradnje vas bova popeljala Pižama in Uroš. Obkroži 20. oktober na koledarju, zgrabi kokice, ugasni telefon, zagrni zavese in se pripravi na spektakel epskih razsežnosti. Zaupaj nama svoj email in prejmi obvestilo, ko se bo bližal dan velikega dogodka.«
<CrazyLemon> upgrejd partiiiii
<CrazyLemon> torej live stream bo tam ene 3 ure dolg
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  uuhh, kaj točno bo to
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kako kaj točno bo to.. upgrade party kot piše v linku
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/10/puhalnik_otrok_lisica.aspx     wtf.. kak puhalnik je to?
<Pepelka> Petletnik padel v cev puhalnika, na dnu ga je čakala lisica | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Včeraj popoldne je petletni otrok na Ptujski Cesti padel v cev puhalnika za seno. Na dnu cevi je bila, verjetno že od prej, ujeta tudi lisica.«
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  se pravi bo zanimivo?
<pitastrudl> lol CrazyLemon, to se sliš ko ena pravljica
<pitastrudl> je potem postal prijatelj lisice in sta skupaj osvojila Å¡tajersko?
<pitastrudl> huehe
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: za seno
<zdobbie> you city boy
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja..i can read
<CrazyLemon> but kam pa piha seno?
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj piha seno
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: na marof
<pitastrudl> ker prdis
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie marof?
<zdobbie> podstresje kozolca
<zdobbie> ali hleva
<CrazyLemon> ahh..for lazy people torej
<CrazyLemon> gotcha
<zdobbie> haha
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: tale upgradeparty.si je en velik Microsoft commercial
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no way
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> no fun then
<zdobbie> jst take vsebine na #ubuntu-si nam toleriru
<pitastrudl> dej ga beni
<pitastrudl> dam ti kos Å¡trudla
<zdobbie> bom rabu op
<CrazyLemon> mhm "Å¡trudla"
<zdobbie> kek'd
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/events/1513743265604741/
<Pepelka> Premiera dokumentarnega filma #hekerji.si | Facebook
<zdobbie> a bo placa za 7 ljudi?
<pitastrudl> ajj
<pitastrudl> js bi Å¡ou
<pitastrudl> sam ma faks
<pitastrudl> :(
<pitastrudl> pa Å¡e to v kopru
<CrazyLemon> excuses
<pitastrudl> these are no excuses
<pitastrudl> thay are problems
<CrazyLemon>  Tukaj sem zasledil dva zelo zanimiva primera. Poznam fanta, ki mu je ime Hitler Stalin, in dekle, ki ji je oče dal ime Made in usa, kot je lahko prebral na etiketi na majici.
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/glej-ga-sloven-c/aljaz-gringo-grande-iz-perujske-dzungle-kjer-so-specialiteta-orjaske-mravlje/376258
<Pepelka> Aljaž, "gringo grande" iz perujske džungle, kjer so specialiteta orjaške mravlje :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »"Neki večer sem bil slabe volje in želel sem spremembo. Odločil sem se, da grem na potovanje v Peru, kjer sem spoznal bodočo ženo Sonio. O vrnitvi domov trenutno ne razmišljam," je začel svojo ...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qraG5C6LFms
<Pepelka> #hekerji.si teaser: sensei - YouTube
<Pepelka> »#hekerji.si je dokumentarni film o razvoju hekerske scene v Sloveniji v zadnjih 20 letih. Premiera filma bo 22. oktobra 2015 ob 19.30 v Kinu Šiška.«
<CrazyLemon> ta je dejansko mel nekaj pojma.. med vsemi tistimi v teaserjih
<zdobbie> ... or did he?
<zdobbie> sensei = CrazyLemon
<zdobbie> mystery solved
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie he did.. če se prav spomnim
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo vsaj 10+ let nazaj
<zdobbie> fak si star
<zdobbie> urco traja
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOSco9K0Y_o
<Pepelka> Windows 10 upgrade party s Pižamo in Urošem - YouTube
<zdobbie> topkek
<Pepelka> »20. oktober ob 20h na http://upgradeparty.si/«
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<dz0ny> dan
<pitastrudl> dan
<speed-> lol
<speed-> to majo dejanske loge
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne bi imeli.. sej nisi bili privat kanali :D
<speed-> pa nic smesno mi je
<speed-> sensei lol :)
<Matthai> saj sensei je menda prišel tja v živo na intervju
<speed-> dvomim
<Matthai> ja, rekel je , da bo
<Matthai> je bil pa enkrat za mano, tako da ne vem zagotovo
<Matthai> pa menda je cr00k tudi rekel, da pride v živo povedat
<speed-> koliko ga jaz poznam
<speed-> dvomim da bi sel kam :)
<Matthai> ne vem, zdaj je fitnesa
<Matthai> ne vem kako je bilo z njegovim Å¡tudijem na FDV
<speed-> nikak verjetno :)
<Matthai> menda je bil moj Å¡tudent, ampak se ne spomnem, da bi ga kdaj videl na predavanjih :-)
<Matthai> je pa res, da je bilo to ravno v času, ko sem odšel iz FDV
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je Å¡tudiral na fdv? politologijo? :P
<Matthai> tak, da sva se lahko ravno zgrešila
<Matthai> ne, družboslovno informatiko
<speed-> kastelic bo tudi mel kake intervjuje
<speed-> v tem dokumentarcu? :)
<speed-> ali je to njegovo delo
<Matthai> to pa ne vem
<Matthai> upam, da :-)
<Matthai> ne, Arnesovci so se sami spomnili
<Matthai> Božič pozna tega režiserja
<Matthai> pa so se nekako pomeshali
<speed-> jaz pa sensei sva mela racijo za isto zadevo in te naju je ta toni kastelic interpol slovenija obravnaval lol
<speed-> in dejansko sama sreca
<Matthai> za katero to? tisto, ko naj b vdrl nekam v FBI?
<speed-> ker drugace bi se kdo najebal :D
<Matthai> a v ZDA si že bil kdaj po tistem? :-)
<speed-> ne
<speed-> saj ni bil fbi
<speed-> pa se to mislim da so nama poturili
<speed-> ker se jaz nisem spomno tistih serverjev sploh
<speed-> bedarija v glavnem
<speed-> ampak vse je bilo reseno brez obtozb :)
<Matthai> ja, jaz se spomnem, da je case padel, ker je tožilstvo trdilo, da je bil hkrati povezan na Arnes in še nekam preko dialupa
<Matthai> in pol je izvedenec rekel, da je nemogoče
<Matthai> pa je bil case closed
<Matthai> izvedenec je bil pa en tip, ki zdaj v Sparkasse dela
<speed-> pa ni bila nobena government zadeva
<Matthai> se ne spomnem zdajle imena
<speed-> dejansko se je slo za neko velko hosting zadevo
<speed-> pa par dni ni delalo in so baje imeli
<speed-> 5mio DEM skode
<dz0ny> lol
<Matthai> kaj je bil DOS sprožen?
<dz0ny> lazy sysadmin?
<speed-> ampak jaz nisem verjel niti takrat niti zdaj
<Matthai> heh, itak da se pri takih zadeva pretirava z oceno Å¡kode
<speed-> v glavnem za to so naju jebali
<speed-> samo vse je padlo :)
<speed-> pa itak sva bila oba mladoletna tak da tudi ce nebi
<speed-> eh nic naj gre nekdo snemat tale film pa ga objavi da vidimo kaj pravijo hehe
<Matthai> film bo baje uradno objavljen
<speed-> kul
<Matthai> itak se spodobi, za hekerski film :-)
<CrazyLemon> lahko bi bil live stream takrat ko bo v kino šiška
<speed-> nic grem jaz na telekom pizdit da so mi za drek telefon prodali :)
<zdobbie> malo jim namigni, kaj se lahko drugace zgodi
<zdobbie> </joke>, SOVA
<speed-> eh dan danes ne delam to kar mi palcajo
<speed-> placajo*
<speed-> ne pa da bi se mel voljo se z cim drugim ubadat haha
<napsy> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/676993694/solu-a-new-breed-of-computing
<Pepelka> Solu - A new breed of computing by Solu Machines — Kickstarter
<Pepelka> »Solu will change the way you think about computing. It is the first new desktop paradigm for 30 years, and is made in Finland.«
<napsy> kok se vam zdi tole?
<zdobbie> da vidimo
<napsy> tist subscription me mal mot
<napsy> mi je pa mamljivo
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. torej no subscription solu rata brick?
<napsy> si predstavljam da ne
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa? pc without updates? :)
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> zdj ce bi subscription bil mal cenejs nebi mel problemov
<CrazyLemon> torej to je v bistvu android
<napsy> aha
<napsy> se da po mojem shekat
<CrazyLemon> sam po moje nimaš dostop do play storea
<napsy> mhm
<zdobbie> SoC je najbrz enak kokr nvidia shield tablet
<zdobbie> najbrz je android
<zdobbie> hardware je lusten
<Matthai> tale SOLU je v bistvu ubuntu cloud...
<zdobbie> u sirius?
<Matthai> na nek način, no
<Matthai> vse poganjaš v cloudu
<zdobbie> aha, princip pol
<zdobbie> ne dejansko koda :>
<Matthai> lokalna kišta je samo vstopna in auth točka
<napsy> ce bi mel se play store je win
<jabuk> http://www.artschoolgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/h7E4B96E6.jpeg
<Matthai> saj kaj je pa MS naredil z Office 365? isto
<napsy> cloud server je customizable
<zdobbie> well muybe not http://news.softpedia.com/news/meet-solu-a-gorgeous-and-revolutionary-mini-pc-powered-by-linux-video-494786.shtml?utm_content=buffer01c8c&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<Pepelka> Meet Solu, a Gorgeous and Revolutionary Mini PC Powered by Linux - Video - Softpedia
<Pepelka> »Solu PC uses the SoluOS operating system«
<zdobbie> ker so finci, so pol v najslabsem primeru sli qt pokoristit
<zdobbie> Finci
<zdobbie> inb4 KDE
<idioterna> hehe
<napsy> slo tech je gone with the winds
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> dober dan
<zdobbie> najbrz se je policija gor usedla
<napsy> ja nic, gremo narest alternativo
<napsy> js proposam slo-teh.com
<idioterna> js pa slo-nazi.com :)
<idioterna> these are nazi droids you're looking for!
<Matthai> backup sistem je bil vzpostavljen, pa je dol pael
<Matthai> padel
<Matthai> Primož obveščen... dela
<napsy> zanmiv, backup zrusi stran :)
<Matthai> ne
<Matthai> main system je Å¡el dol
<Matthai> pol se je vzpostavil backup
<Matthai> pol je pa Å¡e ta Å¡el down
<zdobbie> idioterna: ja, dej nek nazi honeypot nared
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> morm ja
<napsy> nazi jailbait
<idioterna> zjutri sm bil v prlekiji
<idioterna> do petisovcov pa nism prsu
<idioterna> raztalal sem zaloge in spokal domov
<idioterna> ful bi blo fino na meji zrihtat streho za ta folk k tam na dezju stoji z mejhnimi froci
<yang> a vam delajo klici iz tusmobila na ostala omrezja
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> loh probam
<speed-> yang kolega mi je glih prej jamral
<speed-> da ze celi dan mu nekaj jebe
<idioterna> aha zanimiv
<idioterna> men je pa baterijo spraznl
<yang> dans ze ceu dan neki strajka edin na tusmobil lahk klicem
<idioterna> na tusu
<yang> odkar so se zdruzli na telemah so ble ze veckrat motnje
<yang> mobilni internet mi deluje bp, klici pa ne
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/mropret/status/656080348732854273
<Pepelka> Matjaz Ropret auf Twitter: "Mobilno omrežje @TelemachSi ne deluje, ker se je operaterju zgodila napaka na programski opremi na transportnem delu omrežja."
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/mropret/status/656080546670452736
<Pepelka> Matjaz Ropret auf Twitter: "V Telemachu napako odpravljajo, kot pravijo, pa ne morejo napovedati, kdaj bodo mobilno omrežje znova vzpostavili."
<zdobbie> yang: ^
<idioterna> sucks
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a cmo http://rauchg.com/slackin/?
<Pepelka> » Slackin
<idioterna> dz0ny: jsm za
<idioterna> zdej mam ze tok teamov v slackui
<idioterna> slacku
<idioterna> da se mi se en nau nikjer poznal
<idioterna> pa se yanga ne bo, k noce non-free softvera uporablat :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny meh.. kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni sam še en več 'kanal' for us
<yang> na hotline pravjo da so motnje po celi sloveniji, sam jst dostkrat ne vem al se mi replikant zacikla al so motnje na omrezju
<pitastrudl> replikant?
<pitastrudl> telefon?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://ubuntusi-slack.herokuapp.com/
<Pepelka> Join ubuntu.si on Slack!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: prevajalci smo/ste komot tam
<yang> zgleda jim je sel sistemc asteriska upgrejdat pa je failal
<yang> ta bo dobu odpovef
<idioterna> to bo zarad beguncov zihr
<idioterna> kriv je pa janša.
<pitastrudl> kaj je ta slack
<pitastrudl> im i
<pitastrudl> in*
<yang> eden prvih linux distrotov
<idioterna> tist je slackware
<idioterna> slack je web based irc-like thing
<idioterna> sam da ti ni treba met skos clienta gor obesenga
<dz0ny> also nafilal z 150$
<dz0ny> ce hocte met kake integracije or just for fun :)
<idioterna> a to si ti nafilal
<dz0ny> firma :)
<dz0ny> referral
<idioterna> aha kul
<yang> kaj si filal
<idioterna> jsm tut nek dnar dobu
<idioterna> za referral
<zdobbie> kje je moj email?
<yang> filani patak
<yang> tko prav hribar uni svicarski uri
<idioterna> dz0ny: js tut nism se maila dobu :)
<dz0ny> pitastrudl is in...
<dz0ny> spam mrbit
<pitastrudl> ni Å¡lo v spam
<idioterna> pr men tut ni slo v spam
<idioterna> sam dobu nism
<idioterna> od slacka sm ob 8h zjutri nazadne dobu une "what's new for your xyz team"
<idioterna> sm pogledu v mail log
<idioterna> dz0ny: pomoje ma heroku probleme z maili, k men niti poskusal ni deliverat
<idioterna> dz0ny: a mi loh pobrises vn mojga
<idioterna> da se enkrat probam registrirat
<idioterna> k zdej mi ne pusti
<dz0ny> idioterna: try again
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tam?
<idioterna> dz0ny: thanks
<idioterna> aja sam zdej si me pa ti invajtal
<zdobbie> cista jeba
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> [15:56:46] <dz0ny>: CrazyLemon: prevajalci smo/ste komot tam
<CrazyLemon> [16:24:42] <CrazyLemon>: dz0ny tam?
<CrazyLemon> pa zakaj slack ne podpira oautha? why yet another user/pass
<zdobbie> cista jeba
 * CrazyLemon prvič uporabu 100 char password
<CrazyLemon> just for slack!
<zdobbie> paranoia much?
<CrazyLemon> nope..just the same amount as before!
<CrazyLemon> You've disallowed notifications in your browser. You'll need to open your browser preferences to change that.
<CrazyLemon> a ni to ravno chrome onemogočil?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a forum ma rss
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny yup
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussions/feed.rss
<Pepelka> Ubuntu.si Forum
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://ubuntu-si.slack.com/nonprofit
<Pepelka> Slack
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: nope
<zdobbie> OK Google voice command so onemogocl
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj bi rad od mene :D
<CrazyLemon> sej sam znaš.. pa nismo ravno organizacije
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ne uradno
<CrazyLemon> organizacjia
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> organizacija
<dz0ny> a lugos ma kak papir :>
<CrazyLemon> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/15/10/14/1531204/google-is-removing-the-desktop-notification-center-from-chrome
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<Pepelka> Google Is Removing the Desktop Notification Center From Chrome - Slashdot
<Pepelka> »An anonymous reader writes: Google today announced it is removing the notification center from Chrome for Windows, Mac, and Linux. The reason the company is giving for the change is simple: "In practice, few users visit the notification center." The notification center in Chrome OS will remain. Goog...«
<dz0ny> oz ti to bolj poznaš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to bi idioterna vedu.. he is lugos
<zdobbie> kay
<CrazyLemon> dej naj me nekdo highlighta tam na slacku..hvala
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r *
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: +
<CrazyLemon> slax0r !
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ^
<idioterna> kasn papir?
<idioterna> dz0ny: ?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: skor bi kak sensible regex napisala :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r skor :>
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/O1f8XO5ZIB4
<Pepelka> Surfer Dude, a fan-favorite HERE navigation voice, is back - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Read more at http://her.is/surfer-dude Many have asked, pleaded and attempted to bargain for Surfer Dude’s return and we are happy to be able to let him guid...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie meh
<CrazyLemon> nobenga chrome notificationa sam mail
<idioterna> dz0ny: aja za nonprofit
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> loh vprasam
<idioterna> dz0ny: zdej sm pa dobu invite :)
<idioterna> od herokuta
<idioterna> lihkar
<CrazyLemon> js sm 2 invitea dobu v tem času
<CrazyLemon> .imdb quantico
<jabuk> Quantico (TV Series 2015– ) 42 min Crime Drama Mystery
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.5/10 (8,833 glasov) MT: 75 user
<jabuk> A look at the lives of young FBI recruits training at the Quantico base in Virginia when one of them is suspected of being a sleeper terrorist.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2328671001/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4428122/
<CrazyLemon> a so zdaj vsi na slacku al kwa?!?
<anny_> čer
<CrazyLemon> o/
<anny_> o
<anny_> kaj dogaja?
<dz0ny> we are slacking
<anny_> zabušavate
<anny_> pridružite se klubu
<anny_> mene ta jesen čisto dotolče
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly no
<CrazyLemon> imela boš fenomenalno vreme cel teden
<anny_> o ja
<anny_> sneg z dežjem
<CrazyLemon> perfektno vreme za priprave na maraton
<CrazyLemon> :)
<anny_> \o/
<anny_> kar se kondicije tiče je, kar je
<anny_> bolje ne bo
<anny_> kdo še pride delat družbo?
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_20151019-224117.png
<CrazyLemon> lej kok lepo vreme
<anny_> iiii
<anny_> temperature za ofrišat
<CrazyLemon> jah..pridi na obalo :)
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/photos/tctVHCxwugTLvR9B9
<Pepelka> Photo by Dražen Matešić - Google Photos
<anny_> pa res
<CrazyLemon> malce preveč info there
<anny_> mogoče pridem na martinov tek
<anny_> zdaj pa vemo, kdo je Krejzi!
<CrazyLemon> anny_ !g crazylemon
<Pepelka> The Crazy Lemon - Facebook https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Crazy-Lemon/120278754656092
<CrazyLemon> anny_ !g crazylemon ubuntu.si
<Pepelka> Ubuntu.si Forum https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/categories
<CrazyLemon> sej je povsod info
<CrazyLemon> sam poguglat moraš nick :)
<anny_> sem lena
<idioterna> po moje bodo maraton odpovedal zarad begunske krize
<anny_> zakaj, idioterna?
<CrazyLemon> https://history.google.com/history/audio?hl=sl&ent=r&utm_source=udc    ahem.. this is concerning
<Pepelka> Prijava – Google Računi
<anny_> win 10 zbira med drugim tudi vzorec tipkanja
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<anny_> veš, kaj to pomeni
<CrazyLemon> čist vseeno mi je.. google zbira audio vzorce.. a veš kaj to pomeni?!?
<anny_> kaj pomeni?
<idioterna> anny_: ja ne mormo pustit da ljudje sportajo vmes ko zenske z otroci zmrzujejo na meji
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12°C @19.10.2015 20:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% jugozahodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:27:09, Kulminacija: 10:51:15, Sončni zahod: 16:15:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 48min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny_> je seks tudi prepovedan?
<CrazyLemon> ne zmrzujejo..vidiš da je 12°
<anny_> ah ja...veselje do drame
<anny_> CrazyLemon, kaj je z avdio vzorci?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ google jih shrani!
<CrazyLemon> vsak search ki narediš v google now se shrani
<anny_> ja
<CrazyLemon> tvoj glas!
<anny_> ja
<anny_> ?
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni enkrat v prihodnosti blow up doll k bo mela tvoj glas!
<CrazyLemon> tvoj!
<anny_> o madona
<anny_> mokre moške sanje
<anny_> bodo tudi za nas naredili i-jebača?
<CrazyLemon> nea vem čuj!
<CrazyLemon> lets wait and see
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<anny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRTj7NAVO40
<Pepelka> Klemen Slakonja kot iLover - J.E.B.A.Č. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Je bella cesta, 12.12.2013, Pop tv https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja https://twitter.com/KlemenSlakonja https://www.facebook.com/jebellacesta.si https:...«
<idioterna> anny_: po moje je tut ja
<anny_> o zakon!
<idioterna> anny_: ne vem, folk mi skos prav da beguncem ne mormo pomagat ker mormo najprej slovencem v stiski
<anny_> zdrav egoizem
<idioterna> kar verjetn pomen da ne smemo nc druzga delat dokler ne zrihtamo vsega
<idioterna> zakaj zdrav?
<idioterna> gre za napako v logicnem sklepanju
<anny_> ljudje, ki so giverji, so tako na vrhu kot na dnu družbene lestvice
<idioterna> ja
<anny_> razlika med enimi in drugimi je le v stopnji duševnega zdravja
<idioterna> ampak noben slovenc ne stoji z otrokom premocen pa premrazen nekje zunaj zdajle
<idioterna> pa par tisoc jih tko stoji k niso slovenci
<idioterna> imo je tem treba urgentno pomagat, ce ne bodo zbolel
<anny_> prvi dajejo premišljeno in kdaj rečejo tudi ne, drugi pa so nekritični osebki, ki delajo v lastno škodo
<idioterna> ja sej js recem tudi ne
<anny_> no vidiš
<idioterna> ampak ne tistim, ki potrebujejo pomoc
<idioterna> no zdej je itak vse zabarikadiran
<idioterna> nism mogu do njih sploh
<anny_> če se kdo ne čuti dolžnega pomgati, je to njegov problem
<idioterna> sm termovke kr tam pustu
<idioterna> upam da je civilna zascita raztalala
<anny_> še vedno pa lahko vzameš k sebi 40 beguncev, kot si zadnjič rekel
<idioterna> ne, ne morem, ker ni zakonito
<anny_> nori aktivisti so naredili Å¡talo
<anny_> v prvem valu
<idioterna> eh
<idioterna> to pa res ni nc hudga
<anny_> ja itak
<idioterna> mislm, placilne naloge za JRM se jim da
<idioterna> pa se jih poslje k starsem
<anny_> oviranje dela uradnih oseb je kaznivo dejanje
<idioterna> ne vem ce loh temu tko reces
<anny_> če boš vztrajal, ti bo že uspelo
<idioterna> ma, sej nimam prostora za 40 ljudi
<anny_> po nekem obdobju lahko zapustijo azilni center
<idioterna> aja ne to ga itak lahko takoj
<anny_> no, kakorkoli
<idioterna> problem je da na sprejem v drzavo ne morjo cakat pod streho
<idioterna> to bi morali mi zgradit
<anny_> dobiti morajo dokumente
<idioterna> ne zato k smo slovenci al pa karkol
<idioterna> ampak ker je narobe pustit ljudi na dezju
<anny_> kolikor sem videla, imajo postavljene Å¡otore
<anny_> ne vem, pa kje točno
<idioterna> ma sej to je fail politike
<anny_> kako ste se imeli v soboto?
<idioterna> aktivistov zdej ne pustijo vec zraven
<idioterna> aja super je blo
<idioterna> tri punce sm spravu do tega da so mele na internetu delujoc django app
<anny_> waw, ful dosežek
<anny_> so imele vse linux?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> vse windows
<idioterna> ena je mela windows 10
<idioterna> in je velik bolj nice kot prejsnje verzije
<anny_> uffff
<idioterna> terminal je koncno uporaben
<anny_> si videl tudi kakšne podatke zbirajo?
<idioterna> yuo
<idioterna> yup
<anny_> jeba
<idioterna> kr ja
<idioterna> nic, zdej moram jit pomagat se gospej
<idioterna> nobenmu povedat pls
<idioterna> da ne bo kdo pol govoru da sm nehuman
<idioterna> srecno
<anny_> ne grem se teh for
<anny_> a na wins 10 django dela bp?
<anny_> ne bom
<anny_> lahko noč
<CrazyLemon> https://blog.popcorntime.io/3-official-members-are-leaving/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<CrazyLemon> PCT is dead
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-20
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km SZ od GROSUPLJA @19/10/2015 07:40:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.98+N,+14.63+E
<upd> Sistem je zaznal nenavadne poizvedbe iz vašega računalniškega omrežja. Ta stran preverja, ali ste zahtevo resnično poslali vi in ne robot. Zakaj se je to zgodilo? k
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> 'niso Sirci! ni zensk!'
<zdobersek> http://e.infogr.am/begunec_migrant_po_dnevih_spolna_iz_drzav?src=embed
<Pepelka> begunec_migrant_po_dnevih_spolna_iz_drzav - Infogram, charts & infographics
<dz0ny> zdobersek: je je pa raw source?
<dz0ny> kje*
<zdobersek> 113
<zdobersek> dz0ny: http://www.policija.si/index.php/component/content/article/35-sporocila-za-javnost/80097-v-zadnjih-tirih-dneh-v-slovenijo-vstopilo-18469-migrantov-podatki-do-8-ure%20
<Pepelka> V zadnjih Å¡tirih dneh v Slovenijo vstopilo 18.469 migrantov - podatki do 8. ure
<Pepelka> »Ministrstvo za notranje zadeve - POLICIJA«
<speed-> od tega so 4 zaprosili za azil
<speed-> dobra reklama za nas :D
<zdobersek> ma ne, teh je blo do vcerej okol 50
<speed-> a tako celo?
<zdobersek> afaik
<speed-> samo 50 jih misli da je slovenija malenkost boljsa kot vojno obmocje s kje pac so?
<zdobersek> ampak ja
<zdobersek> ena begunka je v SLO rodila, ampak hoce it naprej proti Nemciji
<zdobersek> tko slabo je
<speed-> :)
<napsy> zakaj websocketi ne delajo na mobile platformah? :/
<speed-> jaz nevem
<msev-> lol
<msev-> hrvati jih sipajo čez mejo k nori
<speed-> mjah
<speed-> samo kaj naj z njimi
<msev-> prov zanalaš vse naenkrat da bi nas pod pritisk spravl
<napsy> nocejo met teroristov
<speed-> ves da jih oni tudi majo ze pun kurac
<zdobbie> tam majo volitve novembra
<msev-> morjo spraznt do takt ane
<msev-> :D
<msev-> hhaha
<msev-> zakaj jh lepo čez mejo nemorjo spravt
<speed-> saj mi se bomo nekaj dni pomoje trgali
<msev-> ampak ne jih izbacijo kr nekje sred ničesar
<speed-> te pa bomo tudi valda samo prek v avstrijo vse spustili :)
<msev-> da grejo pol čez "zeleno mejo"
<msev-> sam mi smo legit pa jih lepo prek mejnih prehodov
<zdobbie> ipak cmo bit Deutch-like
<zdobbie> zej bojo pa nacionalisti koncno dobil tisto vojsko na meji, ampak jim se vedno ne bo prav
<zdobbie> (k ne bo vojska tam v vlogi, ktere se nacionalistom hoce)
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> ja sj zdobbie oni bi
<msev-> že ograjo postavl
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> sj če bi živel v brežicah bi se vrjetn strinjal z njimi
<msev-> sam tko sm pa izven tega problema nekoliko in nism tok pod temu pritiskom
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> napsy: they do? sam na starih moraš plain text protokol podpirat
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGbxmsDFVnE
<Pepelka> Star Wars: The Force Awakens Trailer (Official) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Watch the official trailer for Star Wars: The Force Awakens, coming to theaters December 18, 2015.«
<msev-> a ste vsi tuki star wars pa trek fani .D
<msev-> :D
<speed-> pa tam tam
<idioterna> ma js nism fan
<idioterna> star treka sploh gledu nism kej dost
<idioterna> sam unga k voyagerja najdejo sm enkrat, ampak nism bil pr stvari
 * CrazyLemon not a star wars fan
<CrazyLemon> sm pa gledal star trek
<CrazyLemon> ST enterprise
<CrazyLemon> tale comptech pa je ratal nadležen
<idioterna> ja jsm gledu star wars
<idioterna> pa nism fan
<idioterna> no, sm fan unga originalnega prvega dela, ker sm ga gledu v nemscino sinhroniziranga
<idioterna> in je res awesome
<idioterna> das ist kein mond! es ist eine raumstation!
<zdobbie> aber das ist nicht normal!
<speed-> meni je star gate najjaci od teh vseh :)
<speed-> pa baje bodo novi trije filmi
<msev-> guauldi
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> bsg pls
<dz0ny> pa the the expanse
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Happy 11th Birthday, Ubuntu!  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0Cl8F5CNVmU/ubuntu-birthday-11-years-old
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/WorldResources/status/656080666359132160/photo/1
<Pepelka> World Resources Inst auf Twitter: "Indonesia’s fire outbreaks producing more daily emissions than entire US economy http://t.co/nC3QaVyS7T http://t.co/5TFZ14ZyPM"
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, pa zakaj požarov zakonsko ne prepovedo?!?!?
<Matthai> :-)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai sej so zakonsko prepovedani! sam kdo pa sploh še spoštuje zakone ?? sam poglej idioterno ker renegade je on
<Matthai> ja, sej... očitno bo treba povečat kazni... vse požare v zapor!
<speed-> tudi tiste ki se samo pisejo pozar?
<zdobersek> a Bojana?
<speed-> ja edino za njega vem
<speed-> mogoce je se kaki
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/10/20/heated-fight-after-oneplus-jab-at-samsung-meizu-copies-a-page-from-the-same-book-and-offers-to-swap-a-oneplus-2-for-a-free-meizu-pro-5/
<Pepelka> [Heated Fight] After OnePlus' Jab At Samsung, Meizu Copies A Page From The Same Book And Offers To Swap A OnePlus 2 For A Free Meizu Pro 5
<Pepelka> »For a company that sells so few phones, OnePlus sure knows how to make the biggest noise with the smallest thing it does. Building on controversies pr... by Rita El Khoury in 2, Meizu, OnePlus«
<CrazyLemon> lol 1+2 je cca. $400 samsungi pa so 600+
<CrazyLemon> good deal
<zdobersek> o what a day! what a wasted day!!
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz sem 2 kg kostanja nabral na Jančah. Sem skoz gledal kdaj se bo idioterna okol po onih klancih prikotalil, samo ni blo ne.
<yang> mogoce je sel po gobe
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> .yt gobarska
<jabuk> Gobarska Tone Žagar https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTK7OSVHhcU
<pitastrudl> ^
<netkat> :D lepa, yang
<zdobersek> po vsej verjetnosti je na meji
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: ni me blo na jancah dons
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: zdele bom su, ce bo cajt
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: kdaj si pa bil?
<LorD_DDooM> Dopoldne smo bili
<idioterna> hm, mogoce bi mogu jit zjutri
<LorD_DDooM> Vreme je bilo super, spodaj megla, zgoraj sonček
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> jst sem bil pa popoldan na sprehodu je bil tut soncek
<yang> sej je se zdej
<yang> mal sem sel mrtvake gledat
<zdobersek> u wot m8
<yang> pokopalisce je cez cesto
<dretn> uporablja kdo na Å¡ihtu Spring?
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xla1/v/t1.0-9/10255616_10202274930940299_7664652216671891792_n.jpg?oh=74b0246abca197756e789f4937334a20&oe=568FAF38
<zdobersek> aqua & sapone!
<idioterna> dobre tarife
<idioterna> sploh za studente in vojake
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/SPACEdotcom/status/656537948393893889/photo/1
<Pepelka> SPACE.com auf Twitter: "A 1450 foot-wide #asteroid will pass within 300,000 miles of Earth on #Halloween. https://t.co/78Xc2w2T7L https://t.co/PslLvIWTBb"
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t..we gonna die!
<idioterna> a ste vidl
<idioterna> v kanadi so zmagal liberalci
<idioterna> legaliziral bojo travo
<idioterna> js mislm da se bom kr tja preselu, tle je prevec nazijov
<CrazyLemon> a tako zelo potrebuješ travo?
<zdobbie> pol bos pa loh na siol.net
<idioterna> ne, tako zelo potrebujem druzbo, ki ne financira preganjanja ljudi, ki uporabljajo travo
<idioterna> pa namest tega financira rajs sole pa vrtce pa socialno varnost
<CrazyLemon> sej financirajo sole pa vrtce
<zdobbie> in to v desetih letih konzervativne vlade
<dz0ny> wtf from linux land http://sourceware.org/git/?p=glibc.git;a=blob;f=libio/iopopen.c;h=b2b88d7f0f9e8500fbe520677042d8e911f94c31;hb=HEAD#l225
<Pepelka> sourceware.org Git - glibc.git/blob - libio/iopopen.c
<dz0ny> popen ma hardcoded shell
<idioterna> dz0ny: a nis vedu tega
<dz0ny> nope
<idioterna> sej pise v docsih
<dz0ny> sem predvideval da gleda $SHELL
<zdobbie> o lej jih http://nova24tv.si
<Pepelka> Nova24TV | Prvi v službi resnice.
<idioterna> http://nova24tv.si/sprosceno/zanimivosti/buce-so-lahko-smrtno-nevarne/
<Pepelka> Buče so lahko smrtno nevarne | Nova24TV
<idioterna> totally.
<CrazyLemon> js bi naredu tak zakon da se vsi morajo podpisat s polnim imenom in priimkom pod članke
<CrazyLemon> in bi nato naredu stran wallofshame.si kjer bi lepil imena in priimke 'novinarjev'
<speed-> fuck yea legend!
<idioterna> se kr fucked up tale nova24tv
<idioterna> na prvi strani je vec k 80% clankov o tem kako nas nekej ogroza
<lynxlynxlynx> pa Å¡e prevajat ne znajo
<zdobbie> hja, niste dost delnic kupil
<Matthai> idioterna, Buče so lahko smrtno nevarne, ali so mislili Bučke :-)
<zdobbie> ktere Buce?
<idioterna> te k jih jansatv vali
<CrazyLemon> a veste kaj je/bo jutri?
<idioterna> sreda
<CrazyLemon> true..kaj Å¡e?
<idioterna> http://s14.postimg.org/vaxs2wc75/ciscum.jpg
<CrazyLemon> 21. 10. 2015 če ti dam en hint
<idioterna> dobr me je zadel
<idioterna> aja tocn
<CrazyLemon> ampak nimaš treka
<CrazyLemon> !g back to the future hoverboard release date
<Pepelka> Back to the Future Part II - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Back_to_the_Future_Part_II
<CrazyLemon> tomorrow we ride a hoverboard
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja, bicikl je napacn
<idioterna> sm takoj povedal
<pitastrudl> hm
<pitastrudl> pmi-suspend gre kr v sleep brez da kej napise
<pitastrudl> wat
<pitastrudl> oz pm-suspend
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: you suspended jabuk
<dz0ny> gg
<pitastrudl> ha
<pitastrudl> dz0ny i found your backdoor
<pitastrudl> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<idioterna> a zdej si pa se trojanca shekal
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lahk bi tudi odstranili ta wat
<dz0ny> wat
<dz0ny> lol
<CrazyLemon> nisi Å¡e opazil tega? :)
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> haha
<pitastrudl> cant handle the WATTS
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/20/9576803/browser-popcorn-shuts-down
<Pepelka> Popcorn Time for the web permanently shuts down | The Verge
<Pepelka> »A version of Popcorn Time built for the web is shutting down after just a couple of days online. Browser Popcorn launched this weekend as a way to stream pirated movies and TV shows from the web,...«
<pitastrudl> a kr shut downal so
<pitastrudl> kao prvo so trije leaval
<pitastrudl> pa bojo kao nadeljeval
<pitastrudl> zdej pa kr konc
<pitastrudl> al kaj
<pitastrudl> al je sam clickbait title
<CrazyLemon> to je drugo
<CrazyLemon> to je popcorn time browser
<CrazyLemon> aka.. page ki ti omogoča to kar ti omogoča app
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> vidm ja
<pitastrudl> awww
<pitastrudl> rip wat
<dz0ny> en 15 letn mulc je naredu
<CrazyLemon> je pa očitno kr sposobn mulc..tko da kudos to him
<pitastrudl> ikr
<dz0ny> his parents bank account is rip now
<pitastrudl> rip
<CrazyLemon> https://torrentstream.me/
<Pepelka> TorrentStream
<Pepelka> »TorrentStream is a service that converts your torrent files into streamable videos. Easy as pie.«
<CrazyLemon> to je tudi naredu
<pitastrudl> oh nice
<pitastrudl> wat
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: zdej si pa Matthai-ju zdrušu linux
<dz0ny> stop doing it
<pitastrudl> nevah!
<pitastrudl> dz0ny you're next
<pitastrudl> wat
<dz0ny> http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/10/19/windows-10-block-chrome-firefox/
<Pepelka> Forbes Welcome
<Pepelka> »Forbes Welcome page -- Forbes is a global media company, focusing on business, investing, technology, entrepreneurship, leadership, and lifestyle.«
<CrazyLemon> i'm sure!
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-21
<zdobbie> 'Kar 83 odstotkov vprašanih je zanikalo, da bi se zaradi beguncev v Sloveniji počutili ogroženo.'
<napsy> http://istodaythedaymartymcflyarriveswhenhetravelstothefuture.com/
<Pepelka> Is today the Day Marty McFly arrives when he travels to the future?
<Pepelka> »When is the Day Marty McFly arrives when he travels to the Future? Is it today? Is it tomorrow? Find it out here and share it with your friends!«
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 4.1°C @21.10.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 97% južni veter 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:24:43, Kulminacija: 10:44:46, Sončni zahod: 16:04:48
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 40min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> brrr
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 14.5°C @21.10.2015 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 41% vzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:29:52, Kulminacija: 10:50:55, Sončni zahod: 16:11:58
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 42min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> :)
<CrazyLemon> its a nice day for a giro!
<pitastrudl> nice indeed
<zdobersek> kle se je megla razkadila
<zdobersek> tko da bom giral tudi jaz
<pitastrudl> men se je pa zelodec razkadil
<pitastrudl> zdej pa jest
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Xamsen/status/656624065474658304
<Pepelka> Xamse auf Twitter: "“We collected his hard drives” FBI agent from Limitless TV series holds up PC power supply https://t.co/WaSlbATPyn"
<zdobbie> when you have to coordinate attacks in Syria but carry dz0ny at the same time https://twitter.com/EnglishRussia1/status/656567786144075777
<Pepelka> English Russia auf Twitter: ""Coordinating operation in Syria" https://t.co/a9lecKK4mT"
<zdobbie> and* carry
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> well taktiko obvladajo
<dz0ny> cyka
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAetS8mBd9Q
<Pepelka> Hekerji - Napovednik - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Link do filma: http://vimeo.com/26776736 Študentski film Hekerji, v izvedbi Filmsko ustvarjalnega društva Loke Studio in pripadnikov programa Multimedijske K...«
<pitastrudl> čudno da pm-suspend ne da nobenega outputa, samo ugasne takoj mašino
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.imperialviolet.org/2015/10/17/boringssl.html <-- zanimiv pregled
<Pepelka> ImperialViolet - BoringSSL
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kak iOS devloper ene par stvari me zanima :)
<speed-> Sky[x] kaj pa tocno
<zdobersek> the future is now! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4LI_EqnJq8
<Pepelka> Back To The Future In ACTUAL 2015 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Back to the Future, updated for the actual future! See more http://www.collegehumor.com LIKE us on: http://www.facebook.com/collegehumor FOLLOW us on: http:/...«
 * CrazyLemon will not giro today
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek old
<zdobersek> ur old
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-fKXzZrMzQ
<Pepelka> The Future Is Now! A Special Message From Doc Brown - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A very important Message from Doc Brown for the BTTF Day 2015! http://istodaythedaymartymcflyarriveswhenhetravelstothefuture.com This Video is made by Univer...«
<anny_> dan
<zdobbie> https://www.facebook.com/matija.kolaric.12/posts/10206864375261843
<Pepelka> Matija Kolarič - Včeraj sem kot predstavnik Civilne... | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Včeraj sem kot predstavnik Civilne zaščite 12 ur preživel v begunskem centru V Brežicah. Ker se o situaciji z begunci veliko piše in ker se veliko piše...«
<anny_> glasovi razuma so kaplja v morje
<anny_> v družbi se krepi občutek ogroženosti in temu vedno sledi fašizem najhujše vrste
<CrazyLemon> <insert_zdobbies_oy_vey_here>
<lynxlynxlynx> https://github.com/rustyio/super-imap <-- a kdo pozna kaj podobnega, po možnosti še bolj lightweight?
<Pepelka> rustyio/super-imap · GitHub
<Pepelka> »super-imap - SuperIMAP - Monitor inboxes for incoming email, at scale.«
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče bom rabil spisat en online email dumper/fetcher; samo pogleda, če je kaj v enem inboxu in mail doda na stran ...
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče je vseno najlažje kar cron + local
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: mailgun?
<dz0ny> maš free mail to webhook funkcijo
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm, mogoče, hvala
<lynxlynxlynx> aja ne, Å¡e z domeno bi se moral igrat
<lynxlynxlynx> ni lih za quick hack
<dz0ny> sej sam mx dodaš?
<dz0ny> drugače imaš harako, kjer lahko vse sorte počneš
<dz0ny> nodejs evented smtp server
<lynxlynxlynx> to je overload
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: kaj točno pa želiš nardit?
<lynxlynxlynx> ~ online katalog mailov (slike+tekst)
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje bom kar prek cron in nmh
<idioterna> anny_: ej
<idioterna> anny_: a mas kontakt od tega tipa
<idioterna> anny_: oziroma koga lahko kontaktiram, ce prpelem par prostovoljcev, da pomagajo pucat
<idioterna> k prav da je to najvecji problem
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> zdobbie: ti si polinkal tega kolarica?
<idioterna> zdobbie: a ti ves kej vec?
<zdobbie> LET'S FIND OUT
<zdobbie> also, oy vey
<CrazyLemon> problem je da je dovolj prostovoljcev..sam se jim ne ljubi pucat
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/656753093804171265
<Pepelka> Taksist Ibro auf Twitter: "Pozor, pozor, radar na Celovškoj pri Mekdonaldsu. Vojaki merijo v obe smeri."
<CrazyLemon> ibro legenda
<idioterna> auf tviter ha, svabi so ze tle
<zdobbie> idioterna: https://twitter.com/AdraSlovenija/status/656396352264491008
<Pepelka> Adra Slovenija auf Twitter: "/NUJNO/ V Brežicah potrebujemo pomoč novih, spočitih prostovoljcev, saj je ekipa dežurala vso noč. Kličite Simono: 051 318 885 #begunci"
<zdobbie> sorry Simona
<idioterna> joj to je 7am
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/google/status/656833575627718656
<Pepelka> Google auf Twitter: "Special delivery: 15 new Gmail themes to make your inbox more awesome → https://t.co/wdv0WCsAUB"
<CrazyLemon> nice one google
<zdobbie> also, https://www.facebook.com/AdraSlovenija/photos/a.190270497687663.43084.170870069627706/969765749738130/?type=3
<Pepelka> ADRA Slovenija - Chronik-Fotos | Facebook
<Pepelka> »TRENUTNO NUJNO potrebna materialna pomoč V BREŽICAH!!! Pričakujemo 11 polnih avtobusov in 2.000 ljudi, ki pešačijo proti Sloveniji. HVALA, ker pomagate...«
<idioterna> germans ftw
<idioterna> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/nemci-odgovarjajo-netanjahuju-krivda-za-holokavst-je-nasa/376821
<Pepelka> Nemci odgovarjajo Netanjahuju: Krivda za holokavst je naša :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Izraelski premier Benjamin Netanjahu je izjavil, da Adolf Hitler ni hotel iztrebiti Judov, temveč ga je o tem prepričal jeruzalemski veliki mufti. Berlin odgovarja, da so za holokavst krivi Nemci.«
<zdobbie> kek https://twitter.com/Tadejtos/status/656816112848523264
<Pepelka> Tadej Toš auf Twitter: "Zakaj sploh mora bit policija na športnih tekmah? Aja .. Pardon .."
<anny_> idioterna: http://www.brezice.si/obcinska_uprava/zascita_in_resevanje/
<Pepelka> Zaščita in reševanje - Občinska uprava
<Pepelka> »Zaščita in reševanje Cesta prvih borcev 18, p.p. 132 8250 Brežice Tel.: 07 620 55 06 Fax: 07 499 00 52 e-pošta: mDec('reflqd1euh}lfhCeuh}lfh1vlBvxemhfw@]d(53Flyloqr(53}d(F8(D4(F7(;Glwr(53Re(F7(;Glqh(53Euh(F8(EHlfh_', 'reflqd1euh}lfhCeuh}lfh1vl', '', ''); Zaščita in reševanje – predstavitev in naloge Sistem zaščite in reševanja je na podlagi Zakona za varstvo pred naravnimi in drugimi nesrečami organiziran in je vključen v sistem naci
<anny_> prej se morala nujno Å¡ibat
<anny_> *sem
<idioterna> thanks anny
<idioterna> sicer je zgleda slashdotted page
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Brand New Ubuntu 15.10 T-Shirt Available to Buy  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/EVnQKJHTBgM/brand-new-ubuntu-15-10-t-shirt-available-to-buy
<idioterna> ce bi ble vsaj lepe
<idioterna> tko k hardy heron
<CrazyLemon> ta res ni lepa
<zdobbie_> kaj pa to na smrcku?
<zdobbie_> the bestest http://www.kamnik.info/migranti-tudi-v-kamniku-za-seboj-pustili-razdejanje/
<Pepelka> Migranti tudi v Kamniku za seboj pustili razdejanje
<Pepelka> »Kamničani, ki nas od Avstrije ločijo visoke gore, trenutno sicer le od daleč spremljamo dogajanje v zvezi z begunsko problematiko. Zgroženi nad posnetki razdejanja, ki ostajajo za »pobesnelimi hordami«, pa sočustvujemo s prebivalci obmejnih in drugih prizadetih krajev. Še dobro se namreč spominjamo razdejanja, ki so ga v Kamniku, v med 10. in 13. septembrom ...«
<msev-> A ma kdo od vs nexus5
<CrazyLemon> o/
<msev-> A mas kj tezav s stabilnostjo zadne case
<msev-> Od kr se je google now launcher updateov?
<msev-> Da se ram nabija pa take fore
<CrazyLemon> msev- kdaj se je now launcher updejtal?
<msev-> Ja tist da je vertikaln namest horizontaln
<msev-> Nevem kdaj je blo to
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> to je že dolgo nazaj
<msev-> Pa chromeu zmankuje rama pa to
<msev-> Cudastva
<msev-> Pol pa restartam pa je
<msev-> A si takoj su na 6ko
<msev-> Js ne sm na 5.1.1
<Sky[x]> msev-: jst mam pa sem mel isti problem
<Sky[x]> na 6.0 je zdj ok
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj čakaš?
<msev-> Neupam me je strah da mi ksni appi naujo delal pa bom znorel pol
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a veš koliko časa je že developer preview zunaj?
<CrazyLemon> tisti appi k ne delajo (sicer ne vem zakaj ne bi) si ne zaslužijo bit na play storeu
<msev-> Ja sam ksni appi niso blo od 2013 updatani k jih uporablam
<msev-> Lol
<msev-> Npr gps over bt
<msev-> Lol
<CrazyLemon> aja.. ti imaš neke čudne zahteve
 * CrazyLemon uporablja vgrajeni gps..like normal ppl do :>
<msev-> Hahaha
<msev-> Ja to laptopu delim gps
<msev-> Sj tut na normalni nacin uporablam
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> jutri pa pride vn 15.10
<msev-> A se komu da sprobat par mojih top aplikacij hehe
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne da se mi igrat z bt pa gps :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa samo zalaufam
<CrazyLemon> app
<msev-> Meh ni treba k jih mam tok da bi predolg trajal hehe
<CrazyLemon> pol se pa ne pritožuj!
<msev-> Kok bi jih sprobov? :-P
<msev-> A sam en app hehe
<CrazyLemon> dej linke pa ti povem kere sm sprobal
<msev-> Cudaski program no.1 > https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.Saenko.GpsOverBt&referrer=utm_source%3Dgoogle%26utm_medium%3Dorganic%26utm_term%3Dgps+over+bt+vasiliu&pcampaignid=APPU_1_6-4nVrvgF4PZU-fWpsgC
<Pepelka> GPS over BT – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<msev-> Cudaski 2 https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.loxai.trinus.test&referrer=utm_source%3Dgoogle%26utm_medium%3Dorganic%26utm_term%3Dtrinusvr+lite&pcampaignid=APPU_1_K-8nVu7eMoWvUZnJiKgB
<Pepelka> TrinusVR Lite – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<msev-> Mah nemorm vec k bom prevec linkov dal nemorm jih rangirat po pomembnosti lol
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/RU3c74Aqbd20v2d51YZK_reoI9pr-KHORvg_QEuCngRu9B3MftftAU2JOF4wQeKzLhEeUs0xmzufED9nZ089MUm5Ns4wQQT871V49Zyq6yrGS5nuPUJtj6lhytpYU6UDwbOQVaw41sfl1Au0tspjxCPVEt5Y9sM_nkgXZrwQHFx-Et4aeUQxHGwW2iQy8oqvett61T83ihYq5LpfWGYUG3OF64G8NCC6sgEQsteta0_2Zk9KgvtUjDyc4sCWO7KOW5Ya__qHhZeRBq_poI37olxkyvrBDJITlkb0QnJtiHrlXLKBqVwk598y1EQu_-T_JVW8L_zJ-t_8IUSb0sPtEIJSNM2yrmpxMLyhy8VI2BXHLyHshNVmxbHrdCpFrA-iajjZSYJHKeUbzAsW4QOaPpIfB4c
<CrazyLemon> iZF7moa-lCY2amilX3ByX9mUlI5-AfMqogLg05x31A9JCeZerSZkieX2EfyeL9_8ANKZN_UlwMH65Dqj7WRnrjHZtu4CpVtCYGgx8mtIxVlF-jrXiWvptcBzqYvts96PBnRp1ehQ7yZw7yMI=w515-h915-no
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<CrazyLemon> http://bit.ly/1MTMqba
<CrazyLemon> tole je #1
<CrazyLemon> http://bit.ly/1krTsIU
<CrazyLemon> tole je #2
<CrazyLemon> in ne..ne bom instaliral server za #2
<msev-> Yey works
<msev-> Tnx
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon posta svoje koordinate
<pitastrudl> :-D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ja!
<pitastrudl> im on my way
<msev-> Pol mam se cel kup cudaskih programov
<msev-> A loh tko dva na dan sprobas crazy heheh
<CrazyLemon> msev- koliko appov sploh maš gor ffs
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno da ti zmanka rama!
<msev-> Cel kup
<msev-> Sam jih skoz zapiram sprot
<msev-> To mi zj zih google zanalas dela
<msev-> Zato da bi me prsilu v update
<msev-> Zj mi pa lepo dela
<msev-> Se je ustrasu hehe
<pitastrudl> hehe
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Codename Has Been Announced  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kbDOZMEQ6sU/ubuntu-16-04-name-revealed
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-22
<zdobbie_> weeeell https://twitter.com/ncweaver/status/656958088210071552
<Pepelka> Nicholas Weaver auf Twitter: "Whats the point of slack? Is it just an easy-to-subpoena IRC-in-web channel for lawyers to love going through for discovery?"
<pitastrudl> jutro
<idioterna> http://www.balkaninsight.com/en/article/laibach-to-sue-croatian-party-for-copy-rights-10-16-2015
<Pepelka> Slovenian Rockers Laibach to Sue Croatian Right-Wingers :: Balkan Insight
<Pepelka> »Slovenian avant-garde rockers Laibach have threatened to sue a Croatian right-wing political party for using one of the band&rsquo;s best-known songs in a promotional video.«
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobbie_> no biggie
<pitastrudl> kaj so še kje kakšni slovenski irc kanali
<pitastrudl> vem da je na sioff jih nekaj, na ircnet je en pa na freenode je ta pa #kiberpipa?
<zdobbie_> quakenet
<idioterna> #kiberpipa je na sioffu in na ircnetu in na obeh je pretty much dead :)
<zdobbie_> it's ded
<idioterna> pitastrudl: na ircnetu je #slovenia se vedno
<napsy> jutro
<pitastrudl> zdobbie_: kje je kak slovenski kanal na quakenet? network je se mal oactive25
<zdobbie_> kva pa vem
<pitastrudl> idioterna: vem ja ,sem tam
<idioterna> pitastrudl: pol se pa ne pogovarjam vec s tabo :)
<pitastrudl> idioterna:  why not
<idioterna> #slovenia je cist premal elitisticn kanal
<idioterna> in js se ne pogovarjam z rajo k tam gor visi
<idioterna> niso dost dobri zame
<pitastrudl> haha
<netkat> kaj pa lugos, a to se obstaja?
<napsy> ah
<napsy> aha
<idioterna> netkat: lugos je se ziv ja
<netkat> nice
<zdobersek> noice
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/
<Pepelka> Hacktoberfest 2015 - DigitalOcean
<Pepelka> »Hacktoberfest at DigitalOcean«
<dz0ny> se ne pr pa dobis hacker majco :>
<pitastrudl> idioterna:  kak je ip za lugos?
<idioterna> ip?
<idioterna> aja lugos kanal
<idioterna> ne toj na ircnetu
<idioterna> sam js nism gor
<zdobersek> ne, vprasu je za ip
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> lol
<zdobersek> he gonna ddos dem
<pitastrudl> sm mislu da je network to
<zdobersek> hereji.si/2
<zdobersek> hekerji.si/2
<pitastrudl> what
<zdobersek> smile ( :))
<zdobersek> u gonna be in a movie
<pitastrudl> huehue
<pitastrudl> hi mom!
<Sky[x]> lp
<netkat> zdobersek, a gres gledat te hekerji.si?
<netkat> lp Sky[x]
<pitastrudl> lp
<zdobersek> netkat: prolly not
<pitastrudl> faks mam do Å¡estih, pol pa Å¡e v pisarno poslat a shitload of emails
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<zdobersek> kdaj bos pa bottomfragu?
<pitastrudl> not anytime soon
<zdobersek> then I shall bottomfrag for you
<pitastrudl> ty
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: potem si nasel neki za delat?
<pitastrudl> Sky[x]: sej že delam lep cajt
<pitastrudl> oz sem delal, zdej je bolj takrat ko imam čas
<Sky[x]> ups nisem vedel :) kaj pa ce ni skrivnot? :D
<pitastrudl> po/pred faksom
<pitastrudl> uhhh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny se ne pr?
<dz0ny> typo "en"
<pitastrudl> Sky[x]: "pomočnik" administratorju al neki, pa še druge stvari
<Sky[x]> aha fajn fajn
<pitastrudl> logistika je drgač sam js nimam pojma o logistiki :D
<zdobersek> .gif steve wozniak what do you do
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<pitastrudl> tko da delam karkol lahk druzga
<zdobersek> fu
<pitastrudl> .gif stevee wozniak
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Fh8OoCmeYjfoc/giphy.gif
<pitastrudl>  ja
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny en? a sm mel že 3 PR?
<dz0ny> 2 rabiš
<dz0ny> you are fine boy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..4 moraš met
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa mel sam 1 PR
<CrazyLemon> maaan..zakaj sm pushal v master.. zaakaaaaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> hm pa res
<dz0ny> sm zihr da sem two prebral vceraj
<CrazyLemon> by october 31st
<CrazyLemon> ampak od kdaj se pa Å¡teje ? :D
<CrazyLemon> ja.. tist en pr ni bil v oktobru
<CrazyLemon> tko da se ne Å¡teje!
<zdobersek> but I don't do PRs
<CrazyLemon> torej rabim 4 PRje :(
<dz0ny> lahko nardiš .invite_for_slack pa gumb za slack na main site, pa notify sem na irc če kdo piše na pomoč
<dz0ny> 3 PR that I would gladly accept :>
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri temu.. zakaj je slack invite only? :)
<CrazyLemon> a ni to mal elitist?
<dz0ny> ja, men gre tud na živce
<dz0ny> verejtn ker so biz first
<dz0ny> sam so tolk popularni da se jih za vse ponuca zdej
<dz0ny> sej jih bo #m kopu pol bo pa vse shit
<Sky[x]> kdo jih bo kupu?
<Sky[x]> ja m$
<Sky[x]> aja*
<dz0ny> todd_ you no speak to me
<idioterna> a to je ista todd k na sioffu
<dz0ny> mhm
<idioterna> ok pol ni tok cudn k se ji vcasih prov zmedeno mudi :)
<dz0ny> mi pusti 3 strani vprašanj, k hočem odgovorit gre pa offline
<dz0ny> :D
<idioterna> to so te
<idioterna> creative industries people
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> mail would be faster :)
<CrazyLemon> todd is a girl?
<CrazyLemon> maan..this irc
<dz0ny> yes
<zdobersek> is she thus the police?
<idioterna> to pa ne vem
<idioterna> velik si fotografsko opremo sposoja tko da
<idioterna> might be
<CrazyLemon> whats next.. zdobersek also a girl? čeprav to me ne bi presenečalo
<zdobersek> u know me bru
<dz0ny> any transgender here ? besides jabuk
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> kaj sploh je transgender
<idioterna> aha, ubistvu pretty much anything
<CrazyLemon> the state of mind je transgender
<CrazyLemon> ko si in a state of trance (trans) pa te nekdo prime za tvoj gender
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobersek> ?
<idioterna> ne according to wiki sm basically js transgender ker nism 100% male, ker ne gledam fuzbalskih tekm
<zdobersek> pod kaj se pa dragonkin in podobno kategorizira?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj si pa zmišljuješ besede
<zdobersek> do I
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtH7l-dhHZQ
<Pepelka> On all levels except physical, I am a wolf - YouTube
<Pepelka> »lmao«
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0rdZk4naYo
<Pepelka> I Think Im An Animal Stephen Believes He Is A Leopard - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Stephen shows off his Leopard traits as he runs, jumps and climbs rocks and trees, he tells of his first memories of believing he is a Leopard.«
<zdobersek> zanimivo
<zdobersek> ne razumem, but hey
<zdobersek> it's a free world
<CrazyLemon> a se komu da napisat novico za 15.10 ??
<zdobersek> 15.10. je ze mim
<zdobersek> fyi
<CrazyLemon> not in ubuntu world
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 16.04 aka Xenial Xerus
<zdobersek> kdaj izide Willy Werewolfie?
<CrazyLemon> čez 5h
<CrazyLemon> hm..od včeraj imajo hrvati uber
<CrazyLemon> oziroma danes? http://www.hrt.hr/304349/vijesti/od-podne-uber-i-u-hrvatskoj
<Pepelka> HRT: Od podne Uber i u Hrvatskoj
<Pepelka> »Riječ je o projektu kojim se nudi prijevoz putem mobilne aplikacije koju korisnici obožavaju, a tradicionalne taksi-službe preziru.«
<zdobersek> cez 50 minut!
<Sky[x]> danes ob 13h naj bi ga dobil
<Sky[x]> al pa vceri ob 13h nv vec :)
<CrazyLemon> danes ob 12h
<CrazyLemon> ampak samo zagreb
<zdobersek> http://www.vecer.com/clanek/201510226151960
<Pepelka> Večer: Je ustavno sodišče vendarle dovolilo nov referendum?
<Pepelka> »Koalicija za otroke gre!, ki je vložila referendumsko pobudo za zakon o zakonski zvezi in družinskih razmerjih, je za ... ...«
<zdobersek> a tko http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/ustavno-sodisce-vendarle-odlocilo-glede-referenduma-o-zakonski-zvezi.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Ustavno sodišče prižgalo zeleno luč za referendum o zakonski zvezi
<Pepelka> »Ustavno sodišče je sprejelo odločitev glede referenduma o zakonu o zakonski zvezi in družinskih razmerjih. Sodišče je referendum dovolilo, kar pomeni, da bo koalicija Za otroke gre nadaljevala z zbiranjem podpisov.«
<idioterna> pa res
<zdobersek> da vidim ta odklonilna mnenja
<zdobersek> "I'm not a homophobe, but ..."
<dz0ny> zdobersek: v stilu parlament nam nima kaj prepovedovat odločanja, so bli
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ... o zakonih, ki odpravljajo protiustavnost, ktera je ze bla ugotovljena na ustavnem ali evropskem sodiscu za clovekove pravice
<anny_> hihi...spet je flamewar
<zdobersek> v glavnem, v Sloveniji loh kratimo clovekove pravice istospolno usmerjenim, ker se nismo dolocil, da je to protiustavno
<anny_> dejstvo je, da je Primcu uspelo VSE, česar se je lotil
<anny_> od A do Ž
<zdobersek> se sreca, da dela na kmetijskem ministrstvu
<anny_> takega spiska nima noben od politikov v sloveniji
<idioterna> sej smo dolocl da je protiustavno
<idioterna> sam ustavni sodniki si mal narobe razlagajo ustavo
<anny_> in...USTAVNO sodišče se ne strinja s tabo
<idioterna> ne vsi, jasno, sam uni ta crni :)
<anny_> tle bo nekaj narobe
<idioterna> anny_: to pa ni res
<zdobersek> anny_: zdej bo flamewar, dokler te ni blo, ni blo sanse
<idioterna> 4 ustavni sodniki se strinjajo z mano :)
<zdobersek> razen mogoce yangus
<anny_> nisi ti tisti, ki se prepira s strokovnjaki...ne obvladaš področja
<idioterna> ah, k da je mene to ze kdaj ustavl
<anny_> haha
<anny_> ma to je vse skupaj mucin dim proti temu kar nas čaka
<idioterna> ja ni ane
<idioterna> na tem obstanemo al pa pademo
<idioterna> ce se lastnim drzavljanom ne mormo zagotavljat clovekovih pravic
<idioterna> pol itak nismo evropa
<anny_> ravno včeraj sva se pogovarjala z gledališkim režiserjem
<anny_> v zelo kratkem času bomo priča vzponu skrajnežev, pred katerimi bo primc bežal
<idioterna> ja, sej tabeli itak sam bezat znajo
<idioterna> no, pol k bo primc zbezal bodo pa tut geji mel enake pravice k mi
<anny_> sledili bodo tardečim za petami
<idioterna> misls?
<anny_> umetniki najprej začutijo, kam piha veter
<anny_> prepričana sem
<idioterna> ja, pa si zgleda narobe
<anny_> mora se pojaviti samo ključna figura
<idioterna> js sm poznal daneta zajca in mateja bora, pa noben od njiju ni pobegnu
<yang> primc na belem konju
<idioterna> pa bi za oba zlo tezko reku, da nista bla umetnika
<anny_> kakor hočeš
<idioterna> to je precej slabo argumentirano
<speed-> kdo je primc?
<idioterna> js mislm da se bomo se mal bl polariziral, ampak tega smo itak vajeni
<anny_> pripravljajo delavnico o migrantih, ki bo novembra
<idioterna> speed-: "think of the children" guy
<idioterna> ce bo prslo do resnih konfliktov pa itak vemo, kako gre to
<yang> pocak da bodo begunci dvignl glave ko jih bo 3 miljone v EU
<anny_> kdo je že bežal pred nacizmom?
<idioterna> janez kranjski janez ni bil od tacrnih, pa od tabelih tut ne
<yang> bodo se problemi
<anny_> so že
<idioterna> anny_: nihce ni kej dost bezal pred njim
<yang> sej na nasih mejah ze ne obvladujejo situacije
<idioterna> smo ga kr ornk namahal
<speed-> itak da ne obvladajo
<speed-> pa je koliko 10k ljudi ce
<anny_> ogromno znanstvenikov in intelektualcev
<yang> zanimivo kaj lahko horde ljudi naredijo
<speed-> vse kar se jim zaljubi
<idioterna> zanimivo kok so loh slovenci tolk slaboumni
<speed-> dokler ne pridejo do druge horde :)
<idioterna> da se jim ne zdi nc sporno posplosevat
<anny_> vlada razmislja o uvedbi izrednih razmer
<idioterna> mene to ne moti
<idioterna> izredne razmere so koristno pravno orodje
<yang> idioterna: sej bos lahko pomagal pri postavitvi sotorisca, k si blizu doma, ap preko ograje bos lahko talal bonbone otrokom
<idioterna> podeljevanje policijskih pooblastil vojski je pa precej resna stvar
<speed-> zakaj
<speed-> saj pa mamo dosti vojske
<speed-> naj pomagajo kaj kurac
<idioterna> yang: te bom probu resit, ko te bodo v vrsto pred fojbo postavl
<idioterna> speed-: vids, pojma nimas.
<speed-> ne nimam
<speed-> dejansko sploh nevem zakaj jo mamo
<anny_> možnost vojaškega udara
<speed-> doh
<speed-> pa naj se zgodi
<idioterna> aha no evo
<speed-> itak je kurac od vlade to vse skup
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> s tabo se pa niti trudu ne bom
<idioterna> ko bos v vrsti stal pred fojbo!
<speed-> ahha
<idioterna> k ce ti je vseen, pol ti itak ne morm pomagat
<anny_> z 'organom' si lahko kaj pomagaš, z vlado ne ;)
<idioterna> tist, k mu ni vseen, je prebral prejsn in predlog novega zakona
<idioterna> in vidu, da je podeljevanje policijskih pooblastil vojski bullshit
<idioterna> tist k se spomni afere depala vas pa tut tocno ve zakaj
<yang> vojska ima po defaultu visje pristojnosti od policije
<idioterna> tist k je kdaj prebral jugoslovansko zakonodajo pa ve tut da se nismo za to boril, da bomo sli okol rit v varzet
<idioterna> yang: dobr si se to zlagal
<speed-> ce pa gremo
<idioterna> speed-: zdej gremo ja, k ma vojska spet podobna pooblastila k v jugoslaviji
<yang> idioterna: povsod kjer so krizna zarisca nastopi vojska, samo verjetno mora premier odobriti uporabo vojske
<anny_> yang, motis se
<idioterna> yang: to si zdej kr neki tko mal nalozu
<speed-> koliko denarja gre v vojsko
<speed-> naj nekaj naredijo
<speed-> tak jaz razmisljam pa to je to
<idioterna> speed-: ja, ampak ce bi zakon prebral bi vidu
<idioterna> torej
<idioterna> tastar zakon
<idioterna> bi vidu, da vojska _ze_ lahko pomaga
<idioterna> samo policijskih pooblastil nima, kar je dobro, ker
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/LJ_Taksist/status/656753093804171265
<Pepelka> Taksist Ibro auf Twitter: "Pozor, pozor, radar na Celovškoj pri Mekdonaldsu. Vojaki merijo v obe smeri."
<yang> ce nanizajo vse policiste pa vojsko skupaj jih je glih za en mocnejsi naval beguncev vseh skupaj
<speed-> nevem no
<idioterna> yang: sej begunci niso nasilni
<speed-> jaz sem se vedno mnenja da vojske dejansko ne nucamo
<speed-> :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.10 Available to Download, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hD-1y9r7PGg/ubuntu-15-10-download-review-new-features
<idioterna> speed-: vojska za ucinkovito varovanje meje ne potrebuje policijskih pooblastil, za pomoc vojski pri logistiki pa tudi ne
<speed-> oz ce smo ze v eu, bi to lahko meli skupno neko
<speed-> magari ne celi eu ampak nevem tu okolica nasa whatever
<idioterna> ja, sej so zaprosil za pomoc eu
<idioterna> in jo bomo i guess tut dobil, ker moramo pac varovat sengen
<yang> Madzari pa Slovaki so rekli nobenga begunca, zaprli meje in naj se jebe evropa
<idioterna> to je pomembno predvsem zato, ker bomo mi moral na hrvasko vracat vse, ki ne bodo dobil azila
<idioterna> yang: ja
<idioterna> yang: no, njihove oblasti so to rekle
<idioterna> niso vsi v tistih drzavah tolk zabiti
<idioterna> da bi si mislili, da je to pametno
<anny_> popravek : nasilen je že ilegalen vstop v državo
<yang> Ker teh lahko pride 5 miljonov, v Siriji zivi 25 Miljonoiv ljudi, prihaja ogromno ekonomskih migrantov ki sploh niso iz Sirije, zdaj je prilika za izkoristiti
<idioterna> anny_: begunec ne more ilegalno preckat meje
<anny_> nekdo iz kosova ni begunec
<idioterna> ja, drzi
<idioterna> ko bo koncan postopek in bo ugotovljeno, da ni begunec
<yang> idioterna: ce bi bili begunci, bi ostali v turciji, tam ni vojne, ce so pa eonomski migranti si pa zelijo na svedsko
<idioterna> se ga bo kaznovalo za nezakonit prehod meje in poslalo nazaj na kosovo
<idioterna> yang: to ni res
<anny_> ga bodo deportirali
<speed-> yang ja samo glej ko ze 1x gres
<speed-> gres tja kje cujes da je najboljse
<idioterna> anny_: zakon pravi, da ga morajo
<speed-> ziher ni fajn it...
<idioterna> (ko odplaca ali odsluzi kazen)
<anny_> razen če se ne bo razstrelil na kakem trgu
<zdobersek> al pa po ksni koloniji pustosil
<zdobersek> kokr kristjani na norveskem
<anny_> 1 premaknjenec!
<anny_> ves koliko albancev simpatizira z is?
<zdobersek> in po tvoji logiki loh projekcioniram na 10% drugih sovernikov
<anny_> no, počakajmo
<anny_> mesec, dva, pet
<speed-> vera..
<speed-> kak se to sploh lahko obstaja
<zdobersek> aye
<yang> Grem jst do Zokija na prebranac, ajde LP
<anny_> ker ljudje nismo (samo) racionalna bitja
<speed-> sicer koliko se mi zdi upada vsaj ta nasa vera
<speed-> bodo mel probleme ze cez par let
<speed-> da nebo 'donatorjev' :)
<speed-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y1xJAVZxXg
<Pepelka> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Televangelists (HBO) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »U.S. tax law allows television preachers to get away with almost anything. We know this from personal experience. Our Lady of Perpetual Exemption will not be...«
<speed-> ta posnetek zmaga
<idioterna> dobr je ja
<idioterna> to je un k on ustanovi eno
<speed-> ja
<idioterna> church of money al neki
<speed-> mislim da ni money
<speed-> je pa neka bedarija
<zdobersek> praise be.
<idioterna> no, vise-manje
<zdobersek> v Sloveniji namest tega ustanavljajo medije in prodajajo delnice
<CrazyLemon> jah kje pa boš zaposlil vse tiste fdvjevce/ke če ne v medijih??
<upd> http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-is-exempt-from-vat-says-european-court-of-justice/
<Pepelka> Bitcoin is Exempt from VAT, Rules European Court of Justice
<speed-> nevem ce tu kdo spila hs ampak moram se pohvalit, da sem po letu in pol vceraj uspel prilezt v legend! :)
<Pepelka> »Bitcoin transactions will be exempt from Value Added Tax (VAT), the European Court of Justice (ECJ) has ruled.«
<idioterna> upd: zarad tega je su cez 280 USD dons
<idioterna> ampak zdej spet pada
<upd> vidim ja
<zdobersek> speed-: kul, a je to vezan na warsong commander nerf? :>
<speed-> pomojem da ne
<speed-> zadnjic match sem mel se glih proti patron warrioru
<speed-> potem pa so nerfali cez ene pol ure
<Sky[x]> a kdo gleda Arrow al pa The Flash?
<speed-> oz. ne lazem predzadnji
<speed-> http://shrani.najdi.si/?k/wJ/1VI1wWvp/hearthstone-screenshot-1.png
<Pepelka> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - hearthstone-screenshot-1.png
<Pepelka> »Brezplačno gostovanje za vaše slike (gif, jpg, jpeg, png …).«
<speed-> zdaj pa se bom malo umiril, ker sem drkal tole zdaj nevem kak dolgo :)
<zdobersek> speed-: a furas free2play, al si kej investiru?
<speed-> black rock sem kupo edino
<speed-> 20 eur ali koliko je bilo
<speed-> pa 8 packov, ker sem mel neko predplacnisko mastercard in nisem mogel dvignit dol tistega
<speed-> nekih 7 eur ali koliko je gor bilo, pa bi itak stran vrgel
<speed-> ostalo pa vse free
<pitastrudl> gz speed-
<zdobersek> kul
<pitastrudl> ne spilam hs sam vseen
<pitastrudl> :P
<speed-> eh zakon spil, odkar sem to zacel spilat drugo sploh vec ne obstaja hehe
<pitastrudl> ja, pri meni je enako kot z counter strike global offensive
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> btw, kdo ve zakaj se mi je ura skrila na ubuntu
<speed-> jaz sem prej 10 let eve online spilal
<pitastrudl> v nastavitvah je pa vse greyed out
<pitastrudl> hmmm
<speed-> faking 10 let :)
<speed-> in komaj ko sem se rehabilitiral, sem nasel hearthstone hehe
<pitastrudl> heh
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl wth :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: yeah idk
<pitastrudl> no clock man
<pitastrudl> it was there before
<pitastrudl> bom rrjal
<pitastrudl> sm rrjal
<pitastrudl> it's back
<pitastrudl> \o/
<CrazyLemon> torej..ubuntu 15.10 je zunaj
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo novico spisal?
<zdobersek> to bi ze loh mel prpravljen template
<CrazyLemon> loh bi pomagal an!
<zdobersek> n
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 10 Things To Do After Installing Ubuntu 15.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4TAtR65Dqm4/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-15-10
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/virtualstatman/status/657168660566446080/photo/1
<Pepelka> Sean Kelly auf Twitter: "Today's copy of USA Today is a collector's item and then some :) #BackToTheFuture https://t.co/dvFO06YGUb"
<zdobersek> at, the other Sean Kelly
<zdobersek> ah*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.ubuntu.si/2015/10/izsel-je-ubuntu-15-10/
<Pepelka> Izšel je Ubuntu 15.10 | Ubuntu Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Natanko 11 let in 2 dni po prvi izdaji Ubuntuja (20. oktober 2004 - izdaja 4.10) je Canonical izdal Wilya Werewolfa oziroma Ubuntu 15.10. Če ste pričakovali v«
<CrazyLemon> vsi hitro downloadat!!
<napsy> oh ja
<idioterna> ne vem ce si upam
<idioterna> jsm se zmer na trustyju za "sluzbeno masino"
<napsy> js pa na vivid
<zdobbie_> debian sid
<zdobbie_> suckaz
<idioterna> sid
<idioterna> to je cez mejo od tovarnika?
<dz0ny> https://github.com/plexinc/plex-media-player
<Pepelka> plexinc/plex-media-player · GitHub
<Pepelka> »plex-media-player - Next generation Plex Desktop/Embedded Client«
<dz0ny> qt^
<napsy> so kaki screenshoti?
<dz0ny> napsy: https://blog.plex.tv/2015/10/20/introducing-the-plex-media-player/
<Pepelka> Introducing the Plex Media Player - Plex Blog : Plex Blog
<Pepelka> »We have something really special to share with you today. We’re incredibly proud to be taking the wraps off the future of premium media consumption in Plex. We’ve had a crack team working for the better part of a year on an app we’ve built from the ground up to deliver the absolute highest quality media browsing…«
<dz0ny> qml je
<dz0ny> kdo bo prvi popcorn time naredu :>
<dz0ny> pa na rpi1 naj bi delal bp
<napsy> zgleda fancy
<CrazyLemon> idioterna js tudi..
 * CrazyLemon is LTS kinda guy
<dz0ny> zihr zato ker apu sam tam so,so dela
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> aja aja u
<idioterna> dons sm screenshot naredu
<idioterna> na androjdu
<dz0ny> true story men na prenosniku AMD demo kaze v spodnjem delu zaslona
<dz0ny> wtf
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah.. zato ker se mi ne da hecat z upgrejdi na 0.5 leta
<dz0ny> jaz bom za kak mesec preklopil na next :)
<CrazyLemon> why wait?!?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> zdobbie_: https://github.com/plexinc/plex-media-player/blob/master/src/ui/webview.qml kaj znano? al ti sam gnome poznas
<Pepelka> plex-media-player/webview.qml at master · plexinc/plex-media-player · GitHub
<Pepelka> »plex-media-player - Next generation Plex Desktop/Embedded Client«
<dz0ny> nism vedu da lah definiraš svoj element in mu daš tko simpl draw surface
<dz0ny> napsy: ^^ vse skupaj je light web renderer
<dz0ny> html only
<zdobbie_> UI
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t kako ta google zna zaj... preprosto stvar kot je g+
<napsy> dz0ny: najs
<dz0ny> pa custom komponento ma k je video draw surface
<dz0ny> napsy: a qt ma tud sam en core loop
<napsy> to pa nism ziher
<dz0ny> al lahko dela brez?
<napsy> en loop ziher ma
<napsy> po mojem da ne
<zdobbie_> v najbolj simple primeru klices QApplication::run()
<zdobbie_> al kaj pac je
<zdobbie_> a la gtk_main()
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> mhm
<zdobbie_> tam notri mas loop mehanizem, whatever it is
<zdobbie_> yang: http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2015/10/fairphone-2-hands-on-modular-phones-are-finally-here/
<Pepelka> Fairphone 2 hands-on: Modular phones are finally here | Ars Technica UK
<Pepelka> »The first modular phone, built by a Dutch startup, starts shipping in December for €525.«
<zdobbie_> kul pisarna
<yang> ali lahko predlagate kaksno platformo za startanje foruma v angleskem jeziku, nekaj kjer so forumi ze prednastavljeni da ne rabim postavljati svojega... ?
<zdobbie_> reddit
<yang> aha, tocno
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ to je tko modularno kot so modularni vsi ostali telefoni
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobbie_> na nexusih sploh ne mores vec baterije ven vrez
<zdobbie_> vrect*
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ seveda lahko
<CrazyLemon> sam.. ne vem če jo lahko daš nazaj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak vsakega se lahk odšraufa pa nazaj zašraufa
<CrazyLemon> http://uk.businessinsider.com/saudi-player-spends-1-million-in-clash-of-clans-2015-10
<Pepelka> GOSSIP: A Saudi player spends more than $1 million in Clash of Clans - Business Insider
<Pepelka> »One player in Clash of Clans, the addictive war...«
<CrazyLemon> https://labsblog.f-secure.com/2015/10/22/slocker-versus-marshmallow/
<Pepelka> SLocker Versus Marshmallow | News from the Lab
<Pepelka> »Android ransomware SLocker recently began taking advantage of Android Lollipop flaws in a very serious (and devious) way. But how does SLocker fare against Android Marshmallow? First, let's take lo...«
<dz0ny> napsy: qt velik uporabljate vi a ne?
<napsy> dz0ny: dejansk nic, uporablamo gtk bindinge
<zdobersek> kek
<dz0ny> :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) Ready For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/DQ4Df-2sJpQ/ubuntu-1510-wily-werewolf-ready-for.html
<dz0ny> oh I'am old http://open.spotify.com/track/2TcZ05FR0xQWZOaFWyRWUt
<Pepelka> L'Amour Toujours - Tiësto Radio Edit, a song by Dzeko & Torres, Delaney Jane on Spotify
<Pepelka> »L'Amour Toujours - Tiësto Radio Edit, a song by Dzeko & Torres, Delaney Jane on Spotify«
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 15.10 Flavors Now Available for Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/21yvDMKmDKU/ubuntu-15-10-flavors-download-now
<zdobbie_> https://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/3pr39p/sword_attack_in_swedish_school_attacker_is/cw8oh5s
<Pepelka> spideyismywingman comments on Sword attack in Swedish School, attacker is reported dead
<Pepelka> »800 points and 453 comments so far on reddit«
<zdobersek> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=792580
<Pepelka> #792580 - chromium: Chromium calls home even in incognito mode with safe browsing turned off - Debian Bug report logs
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.com/transparencyreport/safebrowsing/diagnostic/index.html?hl=sl#url=http://kat.cr/
<Pepelka> Stanje spletnega mesta za varno brskanje – Preglednost informacij – Google
<CrazyLemon> this is new
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0VGRlEJewA
<Pepelka> Marty McFly & Doc Brown Visit Jimmy Kimmel Live - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Michael J. Fox and Christopher Lloyd reprise their iconic characters from "Back To The Future" for a very special appearance on our show. SUBSCRIBE to get th...«
<msev-> kko se že premakne okno po zaslonu če vso okno ne pride gor (netbook, low res), da pogledaš spodnji del okna
<pitastrudl> https://www.google.com/transparencyreport/safebrowsing/diagnostic/index.html?hl=sl#url=t-2.net
<pitastrudl> lol
<Pepelka> Stanje spletnega mesta za varno brskanje – Preglednost informacij – Google
<CrazyLemon> msev- what
<CrazyLemon> alt right click za premikanje bilokerga okna
<msev-> to ja
<CrazyLemon> a ti bi rad maximiziral okno?
<msev-> ne
<CrazyLemon> al kaj
<msev-> ena aplikacija taka posebna :D
<msev-> pač chrome app
<CrazyLemon> msev- aja..saj res
<CrazyLemon> ti si cel tak poseben
<CrazyLemon> kot tvoje aplikacije
<pitastrudl> lel
<msev-> jo nemorš maksimirat minimirat pa take fore
<msev-> ja res je CrazyLemon pač eni smo taki haha
<pitastrudl> kdo hosta svoj email server? nekdo mi je predlagal exim4, ideje?
<CrazyLemon> Varno brskanje v zadnjem času ni zaznalo nobene zlonamerne vsebine na naslovu ubuntu.si.
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> js ne maram exima
<idioterna> ampak enim je kul tko da
<idioterna> i guess it must be ok
<CrazyLemon> joj..moram najt en kul link glede laufanja svojega email strežnika
<CrazyLemon> damn this history search sux
<idioterna> mislm jsm postfixa navajen
<idioterna> ampak sm ga administriru ze za 400k mailboxov pa
<idioterna> je kr dobr delal
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon če najdš, pls share
<pitastrudl> rabm neki dobrga k bom naredu now email server
<pitastrudl> pa da bo zadeva laufala kkr je treba si bom mal cajta vzel da raziščem pravo stvar, da se naum zajebu longterm
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> ne najdem..fck it
<pitastrudl> :(
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem en zanimiv blog post o tem kako je en poskušal narest svoj email server
<CrazyLemon> pa so ga vsi označili kot spam ker ni mel reputation da ni spam
<CrazyLemon> in pol ko je pisal.. yahooju/hotmailu/enmu pač zakaj to počnejo pa kako da pridobi reputation
<pitastrudl> aha
<CrazyLemon> so mu dejali da s časom ko bo pridobil reputation da bo pač lahk neovirano pošiljal ampak do takrat pa bodo oni označili da njegov mail server pošilja spam
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je bil en catch 22
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pol je napisal da je Å¡el kr nazaj na gmail :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> kaj naj bi bil "catch 22"
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. chrome history sux
<pitastrudl> ssh port? al kaj
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl jah to da mu niso dovolili da mail gre skozi hkrati pa mu niso niti dovolili da pridobi reputation :D
<pitastrudl> lel
<pitastrudl> rip
<netkat> yay mi je ratalo kresnt i3 o.O
<pitastrudl> wat
<netkat> prou wat, se mi se ni zgodilo
<netkat> sej se je restoral
<netkat> sam bo
<netkat> pa ne d neki gledam zakaj
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/chart/?symbol=EURUSD lol at eur
<Pepelka> New Chart - TradingView
<Pepelka> »Best on the web stock, futures and forex charts, free real-time market data and professional analysis tools.«
<idioterna> good for me, bad for europe
<idioterna> no, razn nemce, k izvazajo vn :)
<upd> jap
<upd> - EUR/USD plunged more than 2% on Thursday, suffering its worst one-day fall since January, after European Central Bank president Mario Draghi offered strong hints that the bank is ready to lower interest rates and extend the scope of its comprehensive quantitative easing program.
<upd> sej nižji k bo, boljše je za ekonomijo vsaj dolgoročno
<idioterna> ja nism zihr
<idioterna> mislm sej ne gre sam za valuto
<idioterna> place ostajajo nizje pa kupna moc tut
<upd> to že, ampak nižji k je več je invisticij
<idioterna> zarad ukrepov ecb v glavnem velike nemske firme sluzjo
<idioterna> ja, sam noben ne investira v ljudi pa standard
<upd> ja, sam je fajn cenejša delovna sila
<upd> no za delavce seveda ne
<upd> mislem da bom eno velko pozicijo odpru, itaq bo recovery zdej
<upd>  Cena WTI nafte je od začetka meseca zrasla za 11% in se sedaj prvič od junija nahaja na ravneg 50$ po sodčku.
<upd> nah
<upd> spet bo podražitev bencina za vikend
<yang> v ponedeljek drazijo
<yang> za vikend lahko se v miru tankas
<upd> no v pon. v nedeljo povejo pri poročilah :p
<yang> a se nis kupu prikolce za biciklna, kaj cakas :)
<upd> a to tud obstaja
<yang> ja lahk vozis otroke noter pa se psa
<upd> ah počakam sneg pa vprežem psa raje
<upd> http://www.investing.com/commodities/crude-oil-streaming-chart
<Pepelka> Crude Oil Chart - Investing.com
<Pepelka> »Get instant access to a free live streaming Crude Oil chart.«
<upd> mogoče pa ne bo podražitve je ista cena kot prejšni teden
<yang> Dogecoinom je kr padla cena
<yang> klinc
<yang> tok so stal na zacetku
<yang> zdaj so pa komaj 10% vrednosti
<upd> kolk so stal
<yang> hm
<yang> ce je zdaj miljon dogecoinov prblizn 100 usd
<yang> je blo prej 100.000 DOgejev 100 usd
<upd> mja po tolk so se prodajal po ebayu lol
<yang> tut na ircu
<upd> ja na marketu pa 2x nižja cena
<yang> problem je to
<upd> https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/cryptsy/dogebtc
<Pepelka> Cryptsy DOGE/BTC Charts - BitcoinWisdom
<yang> k je nevem 95% preminanih ze
<yang> u to pa je kr dober graf, kje si to staknil
<upd> niti ne
<upd> dogecoin ni imel premine
<yang> 8x manj je napram BTCju prej je blo 225 satoshijev, zdej je sam se 42
<yang> oz kako jst to racunam
<yang> 5-6x manj
<yang> sam takrat je bil BTC nad 1000 eur
<upd> sam kupovat nad 100 je bilo tak butasto
<yang> ja uni k so nad 100 kupval so mislil da bo kasnej se drazje
<yang> pac tak boom je bil
<idioterna> jsm nazadne kupu ~6 btcjov za 188
<idioterna> ni bil tolk zlo slab deal
<upd> pol so pa jokcal vsi k so kredite jemal :d
<idioterna> to mors bit res usekan
<upd> 188 je dobra cena
<idioterna> da na kredit kups
<idioterna> ja do 176 je padl takrat
<idioterna> od takrat pa ni su vec pod 200
<yang> se spomnim takrat ko je BTC prvic malo zrastel, pa so ljudje zacel avte pa bajte prodajat da so do coinov prsli hehe
<idioterna> pa zdej je ECJ povedu kaj si misl
<idioterna> tko da verjetn bo se kr dolg gor
<yang> ni nekih realnih kazalnikov za vrednost
<yang> vse je bolj spekulacija
<upd> mja bitcoin so res sama čustva :d
<yang> mislim, mam kle video iz leta 2008 ko tip razlaga da bo sel BTC v naslenje 2 letih do 10k EUR
<yang> no pa se to (se) ni zgodilo
<upd> lol
<yang> idioterna: ti si dobro naredil, da si jih en del dvignil, tudi ce vse proprade si profitirral
<upd> mogoče ~600 v naslednjih 2 leetih
<yang> upd: sej ce bi bil to res edini cryptocoin na trziscu bi mu morda res lahko zrasla vrednost ogromno, ostali altcoini pa mu kr konkurenco delajo
<yang> so tut ostali communityji dobri
<upd> ja enih 5 je Å¡e solidnih
<yang> in nudijo ze integracijo kot placilno sredstvo
<yang> sej za LTC se je tut precej spekuliralo, dokler je bil BTC gor
<yang> zdaj je prakticno nicvreden
<upd> sam če vse sešteješ http://coinmarketcap.com/ vidiš da market cap ne pride 10% bitcoina
<Pepelka> Crypto-Currency Market Capitalizations
<Pepelka> »Crypto-currency market cap rankings, charts, and more«
<yang> upd: najbolj so bili pomojem na zgubi tisti ki so kupili ogromno drage opreme za minanje
<yang> ki je prakticno neuporabna za karkoli drugega
<upd> aja men se pa zdi da so oni največ na dobičku
<yang> minanje po trenutni ceni se ne izplaca
<upd> en v usa je govoru vsak mesec dobi 50k od invistitorjev
<upd> pa rudari že veliko let
<upd> pa ni Å¡e prodal bitcoina nobenga
<upd> do 160$ se mu splača rudarit
<yang> dobro kaksni so sli hardcore to delat, recimo kitajci, ampak pravim za koga iz slovenije, ce je kupil 10 masin z GPU karticami investiral 10 jurjev za opremo koliko je dobil povrnjeno...
<upd> pomojem se mu je splačalo
<yang> jaz onega poznam ko je dal 10.000 BTCjev za pico
<yang> ves kaj se zdaj tepe po glavi zaradi tega
<upd> pa pač odvisno a jih je prodal, al je počakal da je šla cena gor
<upd> tko kot sadiš krompir, če je letina dobra, ga shraniš pa prodaš ko je suša povsod
<yang> un k mu je prinesel pico je pa sedaj miljonar
<idioterna> krompir ne ostane dve let
<upd> idioterna, vem :)
<upd> yang, upam da je bila vsaj dobra pica
<yang> upd: to pa vedno pravi, da je bila haha
<yang> pametni niso prodajal bitcoinov
<yang> ce so jih nekje dobil 100 za 5 dolarjev
<idioterna> to nima zveze s pametjo
<yang> pa so jih prodali 20 ko je bil 1000
<yang> so kar v dobrem profitu
<idioterna> pr bitcoinu ne mors vedet kva bo
<idioterna> jsm jih prodajal za ~600
<idioterna> pac prodajas k gre ful na hitr gor
<idioterna> pa ne vse naenkrat, lepo pocas
<yang> ja
<idioterna> pol k crashne pa drzis
<idioterna> sam to si loh prvoscs ce ne rabs nujno casha
<idioterna> ne mors svoje strehe nad glavo tko investirat
<yang> itak
<yang> mislim tam na ircu je polno malih traderjev, k obracajo po nevem 20 usd profita dnevno, toliko da pridejo cez mesec, kot mali gembleri
<yang> vcasih so v zgubi, potem v plusu
<idioterna> hm
<yang> na koncu so verjetno minimalno v profitu ali na nuli
<idioterna> ameriski vojak je umrl pri resevanju talcev iz rok IS
<idioterna> v iraku
<upd> se bo putin pomagal
<idioterna> ma, jsm vcasih mislu da bi blo slabo ce bi bla 3 svetovna
<idioterna> zdej pa mislm da je nujna
<yang> ja sej je ze ?
<idioterna> tok nazijov je povsod po svetu ratal
<yang> v siriji se odvija
<idioterna> da je treba spucat
<upd> nazijev
<upd> lol
<idioterna> nazijev ja
<idioterna> tistih k mislnjo da so vsi drugi manj vredni
<idioterna> razn uni k so njihove vere/narodnosti/sindikata
<idioterna> uni so tapravi, ostali pa napacni
<idioterna> in bi kr pravice talal na podlagi tega
<upd> seveda da mislejo da so drugi manj vredni
<idioterna> zarad takih ljudi je druzben napredek prakticno nemogoc
<yang> idioterna: mas zadost dnara spravlenga da emigriras v svico ce bo pizdarija ?
<upd> jaz bi tud če bi imel 5x povprečne plače
<idioterna> yang: mislm da mi nau treba v svico, k tam so sami naziji
<idioterna> se minareta si ne smes zgradit
<yang> kam bi pa pobegnu
<idioterna> v ksno manj zahojeno drzavo
<upd> severna koreja
<idioterna> manj, ne bolj
<yang> mislim da ce bo v EU pizdarija bodo vse clanice prizadete, svicarji pa se bodo spet zmazali ven, ce bi jaz mel dnar bi se takoj tja preselil
<idioterna> ja ful se bodo zmazal
<idioterna> v eu itak ne bo pizdarije
<idioterna> ampak ce bi res muslimani preplavl evropo
<idioterna> a misls da bi se pa ustavl pred eno drzavo k ma prepovedane minarete?
<idioterna> po moje pa tut ja
<idioterna> sam klinc
<idioterna> k muslimanov na celm planetu ni zadost
<idioterna> da bi preplavl evropo
<yang> sej obstajajo minareti v svici, samo pravilnik nov je mensezdi da do dolocene visine se jih samo sme gradit
<yang> sej so dzamijo v ljubljani tut malo znizal od prvotnega nacrta
<idioterna> ja, sam svicarji so mel referendum
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-W923PAexwU
<Pepelka> Putin at Valdai Forum 2015 - World between War and Peace (FULL SPEECH) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The 12th annual Valdai Discussion Club meeting in Russia's Sochi has focused on international armed conflicts. Russian President Vladimir Putin is taking par...«
<idioterna> kjer so se odlocal o gradbenih standardih
<idioterna> ce to ni bizarno
<idioterna> pol pa ne vem kva je
<idioterna> putin je itak ceu hitler
<upd> še vedno je bolš kot usa
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> ne vem, v usa ful mal novinarjev pa politicne opozicije ubijejo
<idioterna> v rusiji pa kr precej
<idioterna> tko da ne, ni bols
<idioterna> plus to da se geji loh porocijo v ameriki
<yang> isti smorn je
<idioterna> v rusiji pa niti javno ne smejo demonstrirat
<idioterna> to je cist bizarno
<upd> ja kar se doma tiče je rusija slabša v svetu pa usa dela več pizdarij
<idioterna> pa pac skinheade se podpira
<idioterna> aja to itak
<idioterna> sej ma vec dnarja
<yang> v ameriki pa demonstriras, nasledn dan pa ti potrka 10 agentov pa te strpajo v zapor, pa dokaz da se motijo
<yang> v ameriki mors ti dokazat da si nedolzen
<idioterna> to ni res
<idioterna> also
<upd> The "hypothetical nuclear threat" allegedly posed by Iran has never existed, the Russian leader told the Valdai Discussion Club. Washington was just trying to "destroy the strategical balance," Putin said, adding that the US aimed "not to just dominate, but be able to dictate its will to everyone – not only geopolitical opponents, but also allies."
<idioterna> ne strpajo te v zapor ce demonstriras
<idioterna> ampak ce koga premagas v doti
<idioterna> pa te swatne pol
<idioterna> upd: ja to je prblizn tok kredibilna prjava kokr od netanjahuta
<idioterna> da hitler ubistvu ni hotu zidov pobit
<idioterna> ampak mu je en muslimanski mufti reku da nej jih
<upd> ja ampak tole pa velja not to just dominate, but be able to dictate its will to everyone
<yang> ja nevem zkaj je to natanjahu reku
<idioterna> probajo zihr
<idioterna> yang: ja kako ne ves
<yang> k se ve da je mel agendo un nemski nazi proti zidom
<idioterna> ker je nazi
<upd> ne probajo se kar fajn trudijo
<idioterna> yang: in bi rad da cimvec folka hejta muslimane
<idioterna> ker so manj vredni k on
<yang> Thule al ka jje bil
<idioterna> pa njegovi butli
<idioterna> upd: ja, tko k vsi ostali
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> kaj nej ti recem
<idioterna> americani pac majo sredstva s kterimi loh izsiljo ogromn stvari
<idioterna> ce bi jih evropa mela bi moral mi bit ful zajebani drzavljani
<idioterna> da bi preprecl da se v nasem imenu dela ista svinjarija
<idioterna> k jo ameriske oblasti delajo v imenu americanov
<idioterna> hecn je k recejo "bernie je socialist"
<idioterna> he may be, ampak amerika nau cist nc bl nice ce bo on predsednik
<yang> kako kej kaze lessigu
<yang> a bo prsu v finale
<idioterna> noben ne ve kdo je lessig
<yang> premal budgeta ima
<upd> res je, tud temnopolti predsednik ni pripomogel, da ne bi temnopoltih streljel policaji kot so vsi upali
<yang> komaj en miljon
<yang> tolk da se je lahko malo pokazal
<yang> pomoje b injega moral izvolt, ce bi zelel res postenega predsednika
<yang> ampak veliko americanov sploh ne hodi na volitve tko kot pri nas, pol pa se cudijo kaksne politicne veljake majo nastavljene
<yang> sej pr nas tut nihce ne izvoli unih strank z 3%
<yang> skoz se iste voli
<yang> men se zdi hecn, ko potem tej ki potonejo v eni stranki, se kasneje spet pojavijo v tistih vodilnih strankah
<yang> namesto da bi jih "banali"
<yang> ne bom nobenega poimensko navajal, vsak kaksnega takega pozna
<upd> sej tako je, mi pa lahko 1x na x let nekaj prispevamo v upanju da se bo kaj spremenilo
<upd> vedno se pa konča slabše
<yang_> bemti
<yang_> kaj je blo nazadnje napisan
<yang> aha vidm
<yang> upd: mah to z demokracijo je pljunek v morje, en drzavljan ima ravno 0.0001% moznosti da s svojim glasom kaj spremeni
<yang> in se vedno vidim ogromno ljudi ki se blazno zanimajo za politiko, ampak dejansko nobene moci nimajo glede sprememb
<yang> razen da bi se morda prerinili navzgor znotraj neke stranke
<yang> upd: ce se mislis bavit s politiko moras bit bolj karierni politik
<yang> da si skoz v spilu
<yang> ce ena stranka propade gres v drugo pa si spet pr koritu
<upd> oportunist ja
<yang> ja
<yang> pravtako ce si dober biznismen, znas vedno simpatizirati z vodilno stranko
<yang> da ne gres iz posla ven
<yang> ni enostavno ne eno ne drugo
<upd> najbolš je bit čim bolj stran od politike
<yang> ce si to lahko privoscis pa da dobro zivis verjetno res
<upd> sej namesto, da rabiš čas za butalce poslušat, ga porabiš za izobraževanje
<upd> Incoming transaction: 0
<yang> politiki so v politiki zato, da bi se sami malo okoristili, to kako bo pa poskrbljeno za drzavljane pa jim je drugotnega pomena
<upd> tole pa tud nič ni od bitcoina če morš 2h čakat na potrdite
<upd> v
<yang> nevem
<yang> mensezdi to z bitcoini ze mal brezveze
<yang> nekaj casa sem bolj aktivno spremljal
<yang> ampak je kot gambling, ne mores zares zasluzit s tem
<upd> če znaš trgovat lahko
<yang> kaj pa ce ful pade vrednost
<yang> ni nekih kazalnikov
<upd> tehnična analiza
<yang> na katere se lahko zaneses da bi predvidel vrednost cez 2 meseca
<upd> lahk služiš tud če pada vrednost
<idioterna> vidva sam pazta da bosta sla volt prot cerkvi
<idioterna> da nam nau skvarla se tega zakona
<yang> ce si kupil za vec potem si na zgubi ko pade, razen ce ne prodas vec sploh takrat
<yang> ma dej kaksna drzava
<yang> ze tetjic mormo it volit na nek bedast referendum
<yang> za isto stvar
<idioterna> kako kasna drzava
<idioterna> take pravice majo tisti k bi radi diskriminacijo
<yang> sej smo volili proti
<yang> ze
<idioterna> pac treba jim je rect ne
<idioterna> ja ni nas blo dost
<yang> pa ce ne upostevajo mislis da sem tok neumen da bom spet sel volit
<idioterna> seveda upostevajo
<idioterna> sam zadost jih mora bit
<idioterna> se fotra pa mamo preprici
<idioterna> da diskriminacije ne sme bit
<idioterna> ker ce bodo ta crni zmagal na referendumu
<idioterna> pol bo spet moral nekdo ustavno presojo sprozit
<yang> men je vseen
<yang> name ne vpliva
<idioterna> in bojo spet mogl ugotovit da je protiustavno
<idioterna> really?
<idioterna> sm pa mislu da placujes davke
<idioterna> pa da grejo miljoni za referendume tut iz tvojga zepa
<idioterna> no kokrkol
<idioterna> ugotovil bodo da je protiustavno rect da x lahko, y pa ne, ker je gej
<yang> mislim
<yang> ce je blo ze prvic protiustavno
<idioterna> in pol bodo morali v drzavnem zboru spet spremenit zakon
<yang> ne vidim da zdaj v tretje ne bi bilo
<idioterna> in ga bodo spet spremenil, pa bo cerkev spet sklicala referendum
<yang> ne morjo vprasanja spisat tko da bi obveljalo
<idioterna> referendum smo mel
<idioterna> cerkveni so prsli volt
<idioterna> ostali pa ne
<yang> ej, jaz bi dal obvezne volitve za vse, kot so v svici
<idioterna> no, zdej je mal drugacn zakon, ampak glede na to da je en folk proti zato k so jih nategnl da gre za otroke
<yang> ne da pride 10% ljudi volit
<yang> in da je potem zakon sprejet
<idioterna> ja sej zdej ne more bit tko
<idioterna> zdej mora pridt 340.000 ljudi rect da je proti zakonu
<idioterna> da se ga razveljavi
<yang> no tok jih ne bo prislo
<idioterna> js nism tok zihr
<idioterna> anny prav da bo sla cerkven glas oddat
<idioterna> ker jo skrbi za otroke
<yang> ceprav sosed mi bo tezil ce ne bom sel volit on je v komisiji
<upd> jaz ne bom šel razn če mi daš 10€ za bencin
<yang> upd: a tok delec mas do volisca ?
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> s kolesom te pelem
<idioterna> volt moras seveda tko kot ti lastna vest pravi
<idioterna> sam pac vedet mors da je enakopravnost temelj demokraticne ureditve
<idioterna> sej 10 evrov je 40km po ljubljani :)
<yang> ma ne vem men se to zdi bedasto
<upd> ja k v našem kraju je bilo eno leto, pa je bilo premalo obiska
<yang> nevem kako bi volil ne eno ne drugo se mi ne zdi prav
<yang> volil bi za istospolne poroke ja, za posvojitve pa ne
<yang> tko da ne vem
<upd> oboje obkljukaj, boš pa v 1% neveljavnih
<yang> zdej ce obstaja dvom je potem bolje voliti proti pomoje
<yang> ker sem samo 50% za
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-23
<idioterna> sej ne bo tak referendum
<idioterna> tam bo vprasanje ce si za to da se razveljavi sprejet zakon o spremembah zakona o zakonski zvezi
<idioterna> al neki v tem stilu
<idioterna> ZL je predlagala tako spremembo, da namest "moski in zenska" pise "dve osebi"
<yang> ziher bo tako vprasanje, da jih bo 70% narobe razumelo
<idioterna> to je vse
<idioterna> ja sej to je vnaprej znano
<idioterna> tko da ti loh js povem kaj pomen za pa kaj proti
<yang> kdaj bo sploh referendum
<idioterna> sam pac ce noces da drzava se vec dnarja zmece v to
<idioterna> pol je fino da cerkvi reces da nej se jebe s podpiranjem diskriminacije v 21. stoletju
<yang> jst ponavadi hodim na vse te pizdarije, pa volim pac enkrat tko drugic drugace, ker je sosed mehanik v komisiji, drgac mi ocita zakaj nisem sel volit hahaha
<idioterna> ma, vi niste zreli za bit polnoletni
<upd> mislem da smo samo naveličani da nas država jebe v glavo za eno in isto stvar po 5x
<yang> ceprav je dostkrat cisto tako referendumsko vprasanje, ki se mene ne dotika osebno zato nimam potrebe da bi sel karkoli obkrozevat
<idioterna> upd: sej vas ne drzava
<yang> upd: ja prav si napisu
<idioterna> sej vas tist k je predlagal ta referendum
<upd> če so nekaj sprejeli naj bo v zakonu tako, da se 5 let ne spreminja
<idioterna> drzava itak ne more nc po svoje
<yang> drzava ne spostuje referendumov kurc jo gleda
<upd> po 5 letih se naredi analizo
<idioterna> more tako kot zakon zahteva
<upd> a je dobro ali slabo da ima otrok dva očka
<idioterna> yang: kako ne spostuje referendumov
<idioterna> se vsacga je spostovala
<upd> in na podlagi te analize, se naj naredi referendum Å¡e 1x
<idioterna> zakaj bi se pa referendum delal
<idioterna> sej analiza menda ja ze pove
<idioterna> a je dobr al ni
<upd> no Å¡e bolje
<idioterna> jao no
<idioterna> lej te nacije
<yang> dej spomni se referenduma za zaprtje trgovin ob nedeljah
<idioterna> Hmm, pomoje smo zaglavili do konca.
<idioterna> Tole bo zdele slišat zelo krizno;
<idioterna> Kolega avstrijec (sodelavec na projektu, tako da ni kr en tm) me je zdajle poklical, da naj se umaknem iz slovenije, ker je slišal iz dosti zanesljivih virov na dunaju, da bo v prihodnjih dneh avstrija ob pomoči nemčije mejo do slovenije hermetično zaprla in da mislijo slovenijo kot celo državo uporabili za en velik begunski center in kot tampon pred udarom migrantov v zahodno evropo.
<idioterna> Zelo prav jim pride Orbanova žičnata ograja in slovenske gore, ker je sedaj samo en mali del avstrijske meje treba zapreti in čuvati.
<yang> ko ga tudi ne upostevajo
<upd> nazadnje sem šel to križce delat v upanju da bo mir s tem že 1x
<idioterna> In ker so se sedaj vsi begunci usmerili proti sloveniji in jih bo taklo lažje spraviti v ta nov "velik begunski center".
<idioterna> yang: seveda so ga uposteval
<upd> in zdej bi spet radi
<idioterna> yang: prepovedal so da so trgovine ob nedeljah odprte
<idioterna> yang: ampak se je emona d.d. pritozila na ustavno sodisce
<idioterna> in ustavno sodisce ni melo nobene druge izbire kot da pove, da je protiustavno zasebniku dolocat kdaj ma lahko odprto
<yang> idioterna: kje to beres ?
<idioterna> yang: na slo-techu
<idioterna> yang: ce verjames takim idiotizmom, pol je verjetn res najbols da js pobegnem iz drzave
<yang> ma
<yang> jst bi tut sel drugam, ker kle so ze vsi mal prtegneni
<yang> gres v avstrijo v borovljah se vsi smejijo
<idioterna> a begunski krizi
<yang> ma vsemu politiki
<yang> mislim
<yang> gres v avstrijo v borovljah se vsi smejijo, ker so dobre volje ker jim nic ne manjka
<idioterna> ja, sej tko je tut v savinjski dolini
<idioterna> no, vsaj poleti, zdej ni, k je mrzlo pa zobe stiskajo
<yang> :)
<idioterna> pa tut vsi se poznajo
<yang> ker post je to na slotech
<yang> grem mal brat
<idioterna> https://slo-tech.com/forum/t653736
<Pepelka> Begunska kriza v Sloveniji 2015 @ Slo-Tech
<idioterna> tle na konc
<yang> ja sej mogoce ma tip clo prav
<upd> ja pa nj zaprejo mi bomo pa ograjo postavli lol
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> mogoce ma prav ja
<idioterna> fuck
<idioterna> to mors bit pa kr shizofren
<idioterna> da se ti zdi da bi loh mel prav
<yang> a glej ga blayota
<yang> komenitra
<yang> uf
<yang> 125
<yang> strani
<yang> kdo bo to bral
<idioterna> blayo je idiot
<idioterna> on misl da je isto ce gres z biciklom al pa z avtom skoz rdeco
<yang> Merkla je očitno znorela (morda je vedno bila nora). Nisem vedel da nima otrok, zato se očitno tako lahkomiselno igra z življenji otrok drugih ljudi
<yang> hehe ta je dobra
<idioterna> men se pa zdi primitivna
<idioterna> merklova sam dela to kar je smiselno v tej situaciji
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpl1/v/t1.0-9/11998920_10153717794707125_1523409997743506629_n.jpg?oh=180e00690e55de8162d3f55e594f8601&oe=56A7988B
<idioterna> mal se je nategnla k ni vedla da mamo po evropi tok nazijov
<idioterna> je mislna da bo evropa skupi stopila pa organizirala
<idioterna> pa smo pac zacel en na druzga s prstom kazat pa "on je prvi zacel" pa "islamiziral nas bojo"
<idioterna> namest da bi pac tko k ce so poplave
<idioterna> takoj postavt evakuacijske centre, pobrat izmed migrantov vse k znajo prevajat, razlozit hitr kako pa kaj stvari stojijo vsakmu k pride, razlozit da bojo prsli v nemcijo al pa kamrkol hocjo, sam da morjo mal pocakat, da se ne nabere prevelka masa naenkrat
<idioterna> pa predvsem bi loh sli v turcijo pa tam ljudi preverjal
<idioterna> ne pa da se svercajo cez pol evrope
<idioterna> za uibr velik dnara
<idioterna> k je sam stran vrzen
<idioterna> za ta dnar bi loh udobn zvel v evropi cel let
<idioterna> cela familija
<idioterna> kr mal dolgcas mi je
<yang> no evo idioterna ti mas prihranke, na hitr najem eno gradbeno firmo pa sezidaj begunski center, ti bodo hvalezni, mogoce te boso zapisali na zadnji strani korana med zahvalami
<idioterna> nimam dost
<yang> hja
<yang> lobiraj
<yang> pri anderlicu za klizej
<yang> za kolizej
<yang> pa mu rec
<yang> da gre ena dvorana za nastanitev beguncev
<yang> ce bo kaj prispeval
<idioterna> mislm da to ni dobra resitev
<idioterna> za begunce je treba nardit zelo razprseno nastanitev
<idioterna> ce bodo skupi se bodo getoiziral
<idioterna> folk se jih bo bal
<yang> nevem se mi zdi da je un tip kr dobr napisal, ce avstrijci pa taljani mejo zaprejo bomo kr v riti
<idioterna> staroselci bojo otroke prepisval v druge sole
<idioterna> pa tko naprej
<idioterna> sej je ne morjo zapret za nas
<idioterna> sam za begunce
<yang> hja
<yang> precej zoprno
<yang> mislim da je cela EU v tem zosu
<yang> ce bodo vsi kar meje zapirali
<yang> nevem kam to vodi
<idioterna> ja, namest da bi ohranl odprte meje in mel za begunce organiziran tko kot sm napisu
<idioterna> da tocno vejo kdaj in kam morajo jit
<idioterna> pa da jih ni strah da jim hocmo preprecit pot proti nemciji
<idioterna> ampak da je pac tak postopek in da bodo eventuelno ze prsli v nemcijo
<yang> ce jih nemci ne zelijo vec
<idioterna> kdo ti je pa to reku
<yang> ja saj pravijo da bodo ograjo tut oni postavli
<yang> ce bo prevelik naval
<idioterna> en desnicarski policijski sef je to reku
<idioterna> do zdej
<idioterna> pa noben drug
<idioterna> no pa velik neukih ljudi zdej to ponavlja
<yang> ura je pozna
<yang> tezka debata za zdajle
<idioterna> sej js bom su tut spat
<idioterna> ma ni tezka
<idioterna> izi je
<idioterna> ubistvu je ful enostavn
<idioterna> za nas se nc ne spremeni, sam stane nas neki
<idioterna> ampak ker ma evropa za to poseben sklad, iz katerega se vse to financira
<idioterna> in v katerega itak placujemo ze od nastanka eu
<idioterna> niti ni take hude panike
<yang> nevem morajo se zmenit vodilni
<yang> samo ce en pravi tako, drugi drugace
<yang> potem ni enotnega sklepa za podrocje EU
<idioterna> yup
<idioterna> to je tist kar v resnici je problem
<idioterna> pa kr velik
<idioterna> to pac pomen da nismo najvecje gospodarstvo na svetu
<yang> tej ki so v bruslju
<idioterna> ampak kr en nekineki
<yang> bi se morali zmenit med seboj
<idioterna> ja en bi mogu po miz udart
<idioterna> sam evropa je zanalasc tko narjena
<idioterna> da ne more
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> vsi po miz tolcejo
<idioterna> tko da ni fore
<yang> mi drzavljani itak ne moremo nic, lahko se angaziras pri pomoci beguncem, ali pa jim zazigas centre, ce si skrajnez
<idioterna> ma sej si jih tut kr sami vcasih zgleda
<idioterna> sam pac
<idioterna> je za prcakvat to
<idioterna> da bodo med njimi tut totalni kreteni
<yang> severnjaki se bojijo da jih bo prevec prislo
<yang> sej je prav
<yang> nej majo mal da bodo skrbel se za reveze
<idioterna> ja ne vem kva pol reklamo delajo
<yang> da ne bo vse samo luksuz
<idioterna> ce se bojijo
<idioterna> po moje je na dnu itak vzrok to da so na vodilnih polozajih pretezno nesposobni
<yang> to je itak elitizem da so ene drzave v takem plusu, drugod po svetu pa se zivotari
<idioterna> brezveze je ja
<idioterna> sam noben se noce odpovedat udobju
<idioterna> ti avtu ne
<idioterna> js pa biciklu
<idioterna> no ampak z bicikli bi loh opreml vecino gospodinjstev
<idioterna> z avti pa zihr ne
<yang> eh
<yang> avto dandanes
<yang> avto je recimo statusni simbol kje v aziji
<yang> ce imas pa neko staro garo pri nas, pa nisi ravno nevem kaj
<idioterna> se vedno mas neko staro garo
<yang> edino stane veliko
<idioterna> ce bi jo mel vsi, bi blo v ljubljani 300k avtomobilov parkiranih
<yang> mah kle je totalen problem s parkingi, vsako stanovanje ima po 2 ali 3 avte ce so 3je druzinski clani
<yang> vsak gre s svojim v sluzbo
<yang> to da so zaprli mestno sredisce pa je ok
<yang> vsaj malo boljsi zrak je
<idioterna> to je 3 kvadratne kilometre prostora
<idioterna> za 300k avtov
<idioterna> to je hm
<yang> edino ko so zapirali mestno sredisce niso zgradili nobenih novih cest ali sirili obstojece, zato je zdej gneca na vpadnicah
<yang> pac malo bolj pocasi gre, da prides naokoli
<yang> hitreje dejansko z biciklom prides
<yang> jaz sem se stopal
<idioterna> ja, sej to je dobr
<idioterna> se bo vec ljudi z biciklom peljalo
<idioterna> pa bo se manj onesnazeno
<idioterna> also
<yang> koliko rabim z avtom do siske in koliko s kolesom, priblizno enako casa
<idioterna> 300k avtomobilov bi zasedl tok povrsine
<idioterna> kot je je med dunajsko in vojkovo
<idioterna> ne, dunajsko in stajersko
<idioterna> do rondojev ubistvu
<idioterna> fuck, kok placa je to
<idioterna> zdej jih je pa 140k
<idioterna> se prav polovica
<yang> mislim, glede na to da avtobusi vozijo napol prazni
<idioterna> ne vozijo na pol prazni
<yang> bi jih morali bolj koristii za mestne prevoze
<idioterna> zjutraj sem otroke na bus steral
<idioterna> za v solo
<idioterna> pa je bil cist poln
<idioterna> ko smo v mesto prsli
<yang> ja zjutraj med 6-9 pa 15-17 je zasedeno
<idioterna> tle je startal prazen valda
<idioterna> k smo cist na robu
<yang> ostale ure pa se vozijo napol prazni
<idioterna> jah to je pa dost normalno
<idioterna> ceprov
<yang> tisto po deseti zvecer je avtobus samo eni trije not sedijo
<yang> pa pravtako se mora vozit
<idioterna> ko sm su domov je bil dost prazn ze zjutri
<idioterna> sam pac
<idioterna> ven iz mesta prot fuzinam
<idioterna> proti mestu so se vedno polni vozil
<idioterna> tko da to se mi ne zdi cudn
<idioterna> pac tko kot so dnevne migracije ljudi
<idioterna> tko se zasede/sprosti
<yang> jst ko pridem na vstopni postaji noter je tut vedno prazen, to je logicno, ampak 3 postaje kasneje je pa ze cel poln
<idioterna> moral bi met realtime optimizacijo
<idioterna> da bi nove buse startal cist po potrebi
<yang> nevem pa kaj je to P+R
<yang> kje se t osploh parkira ?
<yang> razen tm na dolgem mostu vem da je parkirisce
<yang> to da gres do mestne vpadnice z avtom, potem pa na bus
<idioterna> P+R je v fuzinah zdej
<yang> ena sodelavka je tko prhajala v sluzbo
<idioterna> pod hoferjem
<idioterna> za cel dan parkiras za ne vem kok
<yang> ker v centru ni mogla parkirati
<idioterna> 2 evra al kok
<idioterna> pa zastojn bus mas do mesta pa nazaj
<idioterna> za ta dnar
<idioterna> http://www.lpp.si/uporabne-informacije-za-potnike/p-r-parkiraj-se-pelji-z-avtobusom
<Pepelka> P + R: Parkiraj in se pelji z avtobusom
<yang> ja sej to je pametna poteza
<idioterna> lej tle pise kje so
<upd> jap na dolgem mostu je vedno polno
<yang> o a se nis sel spat
<upd> kavo skuhat
<idioterna>  1,20€ na dan
<idioterna> dejansko idealno
<idioterna> ce prides izven mesta in nimas park placa v sluzbi
<yang> o P+R stozice je tut
<yang> zgleda da pod areno
<yang> ja sej pravim
<yang> sodelavka je tko hodila dokler smo delal v centru mesta
<yang> do dolgega mosta z avtom
<yang> potem pa z busom naprej
<yang> ker v centru ne mores cez dan avta pustis za manj kot 10 eur
<yang> v parkirni hisi pa se drazje plaas
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> hja
<yang> nic
<yang> lahko noc
<jabuk> M 2.5 > 28.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @23/10/2015 02:10:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.43+N,+15.91+E
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 4.km  V od Å KOFJE LOKE @23/10/2015 01:40:47  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.18+N,+14.36+E
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9d09JLBVRc
<Pepelka> The Onion Reviews 'Dawn of the Planet of the Apes' - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to The Onion on YouTube: http://bit.ly/xzrBUA The Onion's movie critic Peter K. Rosenthal reviews 'Dawn of the Planet of the Apes' in this week's F...«
<pitastrudl> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<kubanc> jov. Mam en manjši problemček. Vzpostavil sem VPM povevazo preko PFSense požarnega zidu. računalnike znotraj omrežja lahko pingam preko IP naslova, ampak če jih pingam preko computer host name-a ne dobim odgovora...
<napsy> lsb_release -r
<napsy> Release:        15.10
<napsy> jeej
<Sky[x]> napsy: nice :
<Sky[x]> :)
<napsy> so me prsti prevc srbel :)
<Sky[x]> :D
<kubanc> napsy, a dela vse Ok?
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> nevem zakaj nebi :)
<kubanc> hja ne vem...
<kubanc> men se je že parkrat zgodilo da mi je zjebalo driverje za grafično
<napsy> ja, ne uporablat proprietary
<napsy> sicer ni bistvenih razlik :)
<napsy> eno javascript related vprasanje ... kako gradite nove html predmete? prek dom api al kar html text pa pol appendate?
<Sky[x]> napsy: s cim pa delas? kak framewrk al vanila js?
<napsy> jquery
<Sky[x]> hm hm ..
<Sky[x]> ce nimas kej zahtevnega kar appendas pomoje lahko
<napsy> generiram tabelo
<napsy> pa se mi mal lame zdi ko kr lepim html tage v stringu
<napsy> nevem a se tak obicajn dela
<Sky[x]> aha to pa je pol lame ja
<Sky[x]> poskusi potem v dom direkt dodat :)
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> sm si en server spedenu + websockets
<napsy> cist hudo
<Sky[x]> nice :)
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo bil na premieri hekerjev? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CR8D3unWwAEj1yQ.jpg:large
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: nop sem bil js meetu
<Sky[x]> p
<napsy> sodelavka je bla
<napsy> baje za pogledat
<Sky[x]> napsy: a sodelavke imate tud? :P
<napsy> jo, ze 3
<Sky[x]> mi tud 3 pomoje :)
<napsy> menda se cetrto dobimo
<Sky[x]> grrr :D
<napsy> :)
<anny_> \o/
<napsy> flower power
<CrazyLemon> a je anny_ četrta?
<napsy> mogoc, nevem :)
<anny_> ni
<CrazyLemon> 5?
<napsy> ena za heado of office se manjka
<anny_> nikoli ne reci nikoli :P
<napsy> vem da je blo kr dost kandidatk
<anny_> na FRI sem videla kar dosti punc ampak v nižjih letnikih
<CrazyLemon> anny_ told you ...
<napsy> ja, te se pol prepisejo na kak drug fax
<anny_> ali najdejo druge življenjske prioritete
<napsy> ja
<anny_> v ameriki gredo še vedno na kolidž da ujagajo moža
<napsy> na fax pridejo iskat partnerja
<napsy> pol pa baam
<anny_> am bam, hvala madam
<anny_> kje kupim otroški voziček?
<CrazyLemon> na bolhi!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<napsy> ne hodit v baby center
<anny_> *retorično vprašanje*
<napsy> we know
<CrazyLemon> napsy kaj je narobe z baby centrom?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: dragi si
<napsy> so*
<anny_> jaz sem zagovornica ekološkega obnašanja
<CrazyLemon> napsy true.. ampak a imaš drugo izbiro? ponavadi je baby center povsod
<napsy> pa vsi tisti ki majo manj tanjse denarnice
<anny_> napsy, to sploh ne drži
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ja prek facebook se kr dobr izmenjuje tole otrosko blago
<anny_> najbolj se v teh vodah znajde srednji sloj
<CrazyLemon> napsy no to je res.. sam a veš kako je.. nikoli ne veš kaj dobiš :)  sicer pa vedno nekdo v družini ima odveč te zadeve
<CrazyLemon> mi recimo na podstrešju hranimo kr neki tega :D
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ja sj gres prej pogledat blago
<napsy> hehe na podstresju :)
<anny_> ko smo delali anketo med obiskovalci izmenjav: 70% zaposlenih, 10% Å¡tudentov, 10% upokoncev, 10% brezposelnih
<napsy> mislim .. to je ono, just in case :)
<anny_> čez 60 % s končanim faksom
<napsy> anny_: kar je pricakovano
<CrazyLemon> napsy a pričakuješ? :p
<napsy> ne, pac rezultati ankete so logicni
<CrazyLemon> napsy ne govorim o anketi :D
<napsy> aja
<anny_> med  stopnjo izobrazbe in pripravljenostjo izmenjavati stvari je pozitivna korelacija
<napsy> ne, mislim da ne pricakujem :)
<anny_> ne vem sicer, zakaj je tako
<anny_> tudi v živo vidim zelo malo socialcev
<napsy> anny_: ce je izmenjvava .. pol mors met neki za zamenjat
<anny_> točno tako
<anny_> in najnižjemu sloju to ne diši
<napsy> valda, ker nimajo
<anny_> ne gre za to
<anny_> vsak ima v omari 80% oblek, ki jih redko uporablja ali nikoli
 * CrazyLemon je pri cca. 20%
<anny_> CrazyLemon je tip
<CrazyLemon> is he really?!?
<anny_> govorim o ženskah
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny_> hotko :)
<anny_> tukaj so osebe, ki trdijo da so ženskega spola, sumljive, ne obratno
<anny_> tudi tisti, ki nima, lahko povpraša pri sosedih ali sorodnikih, če imajo kaj odvečnega
<napsy> mhm
<anny_> ampak, kot sem rekla, to "revežem" ne diši
<napsy> kolegica organizira izmenjavo oblacil
<napsy> je kr precej zanimanja drugac
<anny_> raje prosjačijo na tedniku za denar
<anny_> napsy, kje to?
<napsy> v lj
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ratali smo bl 'eko' ampak že 10-15 let nazaj bi te vsi čudno gledali če bi organiziral/šel na kaj takega
<napsy> mogoc pa je sam to problem da revni niso tolk obvesceni
<anny_> 15 let nazaj so bili čudaki vsi tekači, danes pa je na maraton 20.000 prijavljenih
<napsy> in niti ne poznajo te izmenjave
<anny_> ja, to je res
<anny_> informacije jim manjkajo z vseh področij
<napsy> se prav da bi sam moral bol promovirat tole
<anny_> obiskovalcev je že na zgornji meji prostora
<anny_> v primeru promocije bi se morali seliti  v ...dvorano tabor, tivoli?
<CrazyLemon> na tržnico!
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CR_OFrHWIAATVyR.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<anny_> some crazy shit goin' on!
<anny_> kaj talajo zastonj?
<zdobersek> nek apple shop opening majo
<zdobersek> tko da nic bat, nic ni zastonj
<anny_> aaah
<anny_> spomnim se neke reklame
<anny_> 25% popusta in vse ovce navalijo :)
<CrazyLemon> yup..fanboys will be fanboys
<napsy> ka pa majo pr bigbang?
<napsy> aja apple
<CrazyLemon> jp
<msev-> fak CrazyLemon tole k si dal slikco sm že mislu da so begunci okupiral bigbang
<CrazyLemon> msev- jp.. pršli so iz sirije ker so slišali za akcijo v apple shopu - 25% off
<msev-> seveda everyone loves apple, except us
<msev-> :D
<msev-> men gre na bruhanje kko lah ljudje dajo tok dnarja za komp, tablco
<CrazyLemon> preprosto
<CrazyLemon> dajo vn kartico
<CrazyLemon> and thats it pretty much
<anny_> yup
<anny_> applova ciljna skupina so tisti z zlatimi, črnimi in platinastimi
<anny_> + nekaj wannabiejev
<CrazyLemon> applova ciljna skupina so tisti zvesti fanboyi, ki radi updejtajo na zadnji hardware zato ker je 'faster, thinner, lighter' :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi če morajo vzet kredit zaradi tega..apple doesnt care :D
<anny_> tako nekako
<speed-> apple je religija
<idioterna> and steve jobs is his prophet
<idioterna> mislm da bi ti mogu rect
<idioterna> there is only one apple
<anny_> sej zato je pa v digitalnih loviščih
<idioterna> da bi blo bl dramaticno
<CrazyLemon> [12:58:09] [12:58:09] * todd_ has quit (Quit: My Mac has gone to sleep. ZZZzzz…)
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je pa todd girl angry!
<zdobersek> ARTISTS LEAD AND HACKS ASK FOR A SHOW OF HANDS
<zdobersek> I PLAY THE ORCHESTRA
<zdobersek> MOTHERFUCKERS
<CrazyLemon> CAPS DAY WAS FEW DAYS AGO!
<CrazyLemon> oziroma včeraj?
<zdobersek> DON'T CARE
<zdobersek> STEVE JOBS
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16.2°C @23.10.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% severozahodnik 6.2 m/s (22.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:32:36, Kulminacija: 10:50:37, Sončni zahod: 16:08:38
<zdobersek> HE SAID
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 36min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .VREME KOPER
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16.2°C @23.10.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% severozahodnik 6.2 m/s (22.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:32:36, Kulminacija: 10:50:37, Sončni zahod: 16:08:38
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 36min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> i think i'll giro today
<zdobersek> HE SAID
<zdobersek> HE'LL RIDE HIS iBIKE TODAY
<netkat> pa sej tud apple je za ponucat npr https://img.installgentoo.com/di/A0KM/apple-toilet.jpg
<zdobersek> SHE'S NOT HIS DAUGHTER
<upd> http://www.weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/hurricane-patricia-mexico-coast
<Pepelka> »Hurricane Patricia is bearing down on Mexico as the strongest hurricane ever witnessed in the entire Western Hemisphere.«
<CrazyLemon> netkat thats cool :D
<netkat> ;)
<zdobersek> PA3CIA NO
<anny_> dobra ideja...všeč so mi ljudje, ki reciklirajo :)
<yang> anny_: pri plastenkah in embalazi je treba ob recikliranju embalazo splahnit do cistega
<yang> drugace jo moras zavreci v preostale odpadke
<anny_> embalaža se še enkrat opere
<anny_> ampak če je hrana zasušena spada res v črn zabojnik
<yang> ja
<yang> pa tut noter ti manj smrdi ce splahujes sproti
<anny_> pri nas se odnašajo dnevno...ali na dva dneva
<anny_> res pa ne vse naenkrat
<slax0r> jutro
<anny_> lepo popoldne
<yang> studiram ce bi su do hoferja
<yang> ponavad ta boljse sadje ze zjutraj razgrabijo
<anny_> jutri dobijo sony playstation
<yang> nimam otrok
<anny_> nekateri otroci nikoli ne odrastejo
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Nemo With Unity Patches (And Without Cinnamon Dependencies) Available For Ubuntu 15.10 Wily Werewolf, Updated To Version 2.8.0  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/aC4Eld-jcqc/nemo-with-unity-patches-and-without.html
<dz0ny> http://img.sceper.ws/images/PaRtM.jpg
<anny_> dz0ny, your point?
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Kubuntu Lead Steps Down (But No, This Isn’t The End Of Kubuntu)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/uKUFlbG-tYY/kubuntu-lead-steps-down-but-no-this-isnt-the-end-of-kubuntu
<CrazyLemon> the point is 'nice ass'
<anny_> oprostite, ker sem ženska
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQHsXMglC9A
<Pepelka> Adele - Hello - YouTube
<Pepelka> »‘Hello' is taken from the new album, 25, out November 20. http://adele.com Pre-order from iTunes http://smarturl.it/itunes25 Pre-order from Amazon http://sma...«
<CrazyLemon> anny_ oproščeno ti je :*
<CrazyLemon> (coz your ass is also nice)
<anny_> odkod ti ta informacija?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ a nisi dala enkrat eno nude fotko gor'
<CrazyLemon> + tečeš
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja.. :)
<zdobersek> he has it saved
<CrazyLemon> nč..zdj pa laufam tudi js.. na kolo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope..you are the only one saved :$
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> lp o/
<anny_> moški ...
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Workaround For /sbin/vboxconfig Not Working With VirtualBox 5.0.8 [Quick Tip]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/6a_jAmMzBks/workaround-for-sbinvboxconfig-not.html
<idioterna> anny_: sej ce si zenska to ne pomen da ne mors cenit estetike
<idioterna> tle je sicer tut js ne vidm
<yang> Evo, sem nazaj iz Hoferja
<idioterna> ampak mogoce pa kdo jo
<idioterna> nic za to, se ga pac skritizira
<anny_> ajm outta here
<yang> Kolk "stane" na mesec ce imas odprt S.P. ?
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim, da so vsi prispevki okrog 300 yang
<dz0ny> https://savetheinternet.eu
<CrazyLemon> or dont
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/220posevno/posts/964229696976185
<Pepelka> Tole prišlo danes po mailu. Avtor: NN.... - 220 stopinj poševno | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Tole prišlo danes po mailu. Avtor: NN. Če se avtor javi in dokaže avtorstvo, mu za ta članek naredim torto in pošljem škatlo klobas! S cukrom ali brez, s...«
<zdobbie> http://zlovenija.tumblr.com
<Pepelka> ZLOvenija
<Pepelka> »Brez Hössov, Eichmannov, Goglidzejev, Višinskih, a tudi kretničarjev, izdelovalcev betona in...«
<pitastrudl> dons je blo kr toplo v kopr
<pitastrudl> kopru
<CrazyLemon> true htat
<CrazyLemon> that*
<CrazyLemon> 21 pisalo v avtu
<pitastrudl> lol@zdobbie's link
<pitastrudl> such cringe
<pitastrudl> komu se da to delat
<CrazyLemon> https://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/film-music-fans-given-power-052118652.html
<Pepelka> Film and music fans given power to claim compensation for computer viruses - Yahoo Finance UK
<Pepelka> »New consumer powers enforced from today now protect you if you buy digital content that harms your computer«
<pitastrudl> • Netflix declares piracy app Popcorn Time a serious competitor topkek
<yang> tut v LJ hje blo toplo
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RP5Y4lISF0s
<Pepelka> Hurricane Patricia Live Coverage - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Video feed courtsey of Webcamsdemexico.com«
<CrazyLemon> upd_ kdaj bo zadel obalo?
<upd_> 10h
<upd_> ampak ta kamera je 50 milj stran
<upd_> od centra..
<upd_> kjer naj bi zadelo
<CrazyLemon> no..zrihtaj eno iz centra!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd_> mislem no da je obalo že zadel
<upd_> sam ob 10h bo eye tam
<CrazyLemon> no eye itak ni težava :D
<upd_> yes
<CrazyMelon> stupid ddos
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRArAZfWGp8
<Pepelka> Inside the Eye of a Hurricane (Huracán) Patricia | Oct 23, 2015 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pacific Ocean off Mexican coast - For more videos: http://j.gs/6mZp SHARE this VIDEO if you want to know the people«
<idioterna> "V NY na letališču so aretirali Ljubljančana , ki se je rinil do prtljage in in se drl A LAH SAM MAL"
<CrazyMelon> he said on twitter
<idioterna> dunno jsm na ircu vidu
<idioterna> pa zdej krospejstam
<CrazyMelon> https://imgur.com/AcV2aZq
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyMelon> wth
<slax0r> idioterna: ti si vim guy ane?
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> a se ti je ze kdaj zgodil da mas nek file v buffer listu listan kot active ampak dejansko ni active in ga ne mores odstranit?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ne k sm se kr na tabih
<idioterna> ne delam z bufferji
<idioterna> pa si mi reku da je bols in sm si zabelezu
<idioterna> da morm mal pogledat
<slax0r> vim-fugitive mi je dodal .git/COMMIT_EDITMSG v buffer, in ga ne morem odstranit
<idioterna> ja, ne znam z bufferji neki ful advanced delat
<slax0r> na #vim se pa neki kregajo okrog VS -.-
<idioterna> :)
<idioterna> sorry
<idioterna> pejt na #emacs vprasat :)
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> tempted :d
<slax0r> ne bi rad pobrisu cele seje, k mam en kup fajlov not :)
<netkat> jst mam v vimrc to: map <leader>q :bp<bar>sp<bar>bn<bar>bd<CR>
<slax0r> to je sam mapping..
<slax0r> ok, wtf
<slax0r> buffer listing je prikazoval napacne buffer stevilke in sm brisu buffer ki sploh ne obstaja
<slax0r> quit in session reload je pokazu prave stevilke
<netkat> ja :bp | sp | bn | bd brgac
<netkat> ah, pol je ok?
<netkat> no vem ce s to mislu
<slax0r> nic
<slax0r> grem neki film pogledat pa spat
<slax0r> k mi bo glavo raznesl
<slax0r> \o
<idioterna> srecno
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqHZ27Yt7A4
<Pepelka> Migranten in deutschen Kliniken: Whistleblower-Bericht im tschechischen TV. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Tschechisches TV Oktober 2015: Tschechischer Arzt berichtet über die Zustände in einem Münchner Krankenhaus: Gestern hatten wir im Krankenhaus eine Sitzung d...«
<msev-> a kdo od vs uporabla hstr
<msev-> https://github.com/dvorka/hstr
<Pepelka> dvorka/hstr · GitHub
<Pepelka> »hstr - Bash and Zsh shell history suggest box - easily view, navigate, search and manage your command history.«
<dz0ny> sej to ste vidl
<dz0ny> proud slovenians http://zlovenija.tumblr.com/
<Pepelka> ZLOvenija
<Pepelka> »Brez Hössov, Eichmannov, Goglidzejev, Višinskih, a tudi kretničarjev, izdelovalcev betona in...«
<yang> dz0ny: kr hude majo
<upd_> tega drugega pa poznam lol
<dz0ny> druga plat je da so slo vojakom na misijah podaljšal mandat za do 6m
<dz0ny> kr za ene sux
<dz0ny> tiste ki so že tam tolk časa
<yang> Mislim, da v vojski imajo pogodbe za 10 let
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> sam ne aktivni deployment :)
<msev-> a je to res če hočš bootable usb s persistant storageom da mora bit klučk večji ali enak kot 32gb
<CrazyMelon> v vojski so pogodbe za 5let
<somebody> zanimivo tale kanal deluje?
<yang> somebody: ja, ob "normalnih" urah
<somebody> :) super to nisem vedel da obstaja :) super to! :)
<yang> welcome
<somebody> thanks :)
<idioterna> whobody?
<upd__> brr
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-24
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  J od BREGINJA @23/10/2015 11:34:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.21+N,+13.41+E
<zdobbie> YELLO
<zdobbie> IT'S ME
<CrazyLemon> who dat
<msev-> sup
<CrazyLemon> sun
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a si pol zrihtal tist vps
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  nah
<CrazyLemon> L
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<msev-> such art
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 14.5°C @24.10.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 57% jugovzhodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:33:58, Kulminacija: 10:50:29, Sončni zahod: 16:07:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 33min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> rrrrekt http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/oct/23/frankly-disgusted-british-cyclist-challenges-xi-jinping-supporters-paul-powlesland?CMP=share_btn_tw
<Pepelka> 'Frankly disgusted' British cyclist challenges Xi Jinping supporters | World news | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Lawyer Paul Powlesland wins global praise for scathing remarks about David Cameron’s welcome for Chinese president«
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8.3°C @24.10.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 82% severozahodnik 1 m/s (3.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:31:39, Kulminacija: 10:47:20, Sončni zahod: 16:03:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 31min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> notbad
<CrazyLemon> .vreme umag
<jabuk> Umag, Croatia: 15.00°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Umago__HR/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/SIXX0011_f.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.delo.si/znanje/infoteh/od-nadvlade-na-ircu-do-preprodajanja-zlonamerne-kode.html
<Pepelka> Od nadvlade na ircu do preprodajanja zlonamerne kode
<Pepelka> »Dokumentarec, ki so si ga zamislili v SI-CERT duhovito in informativno povzema dve desetletji internetnih incidentov.«
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: kaj veš kdaj je naslednic dokumentarc v kinu
<pitastrudl> ne najdem nč infota na tej strani
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ne bo v kinu
<CrazyLemon> " Film si bo mogoče prihodnji mesec ogledati na programu nacionalne televizije, nato bo prosto dostopen na svetovnem spletu, predvidoma na youtubu."
<pitastrudl> fak
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<CrazyLemon> nič fak.. vedel si kdaj je premiera
<pitastrudl> vedel sem tudi da imam faks do pol sedmih
<pitastrudl> !!!!
<CrazyLemon> dej ne bluzi..kot da nikoli nisi manjkal na faksu!
<pitastrudl> sem, pa sem zato pogrnil
<pitastrudl> ker sm preveč manku
<pitastrudl> :-D
<CrazyLemon> liar
<pitastrudl> nope
<CrazyLemon> pogrnu si ker nisi naredil izpitov
<CrazyLemon> :p
<pitastrudl> sej nemorš nardit izpitov če mankaš velikrat
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> seveda lahko
<pitastrudl> težko
<CrazyLemon> meh.. upam da hitro pofixajo ta proximity sensor
<CrazyLemon> its annoying
<yang> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=9932589&show=2   ♥
<Pepelka> Ford Mustang GT :: www.Avto.net ::
<Pepelka> »Prodamo vozilo: Ford Mustang GT, letnik registracije:1966, 60000 km, 24000 EUR :: www.Avto.net ::«
<CrazyLemon> nice
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ej kako na digital ocean skenslas skenslas en vps?
<Sky[x]> prov destroy mors dat da ti ne racunajo vec al kaj?
<yang> Sky[x]: ja
<yang> Sky[x]: pa lahko zaprosis da ti vrnejo razliko iz racuna, ce ti ostane kaj denarja na Paypal
<Sky[x]> aha ok
<Sky[x]> jst kekec sem dal na pavzo pa placal kar sem bil dolzan in zdj tko vidm da sem spet dolzan hehe :D
<yang> So kar v redu, kar se tega tice
<Sky[x]> k sem se spomnu da bi spet nazaj vklopu :)
<speed-> dobro majo to zrihtano oni
<speed-> jaz sem bil presenecen
<speed-> :)
<dz0ny> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10207397763999486&id=1148512218
<Pepelka> Kommentare
<Sky[x]> don ponoc se ura premakne an? :)
<Sky[x]> ob 3h gre za 1h nazaj
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Sky[x]> se dobr da mam twitter da to vem :)
<pitastrudl> ena ura manj spanca
<CrazyLemon> pojdi eno uro prej pa ne bo nič manj
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/zanimivosti/2015/10/grenko_sladko.aspx
<Pepelka> Zakaj imajo psihopati radi džin tonik in grenko čokolado | Zanimivosti - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Ljudje, ki imajo radi grenko hrano in pijačo, imajo pogosteje tako imenovane mračne značajske poteze, tudi psihopatske in sadistične težnje, ugotavlja študija univerze v Innsbrucku.«
 * CrazyLemon je očitno psihopat
<CrazyLemon> no delno... tonik spijem grenke hrane pa ne jem
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: but, the internet!!
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl the internet will still be here!
<pitastrudl> but the memes will get old!
<CrazyLemon> true dat
<zdobbie_> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 15.1°C @24.10.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% severnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:28:57, Kulminacija: 10:44:20, Sončni zahod: 15:59:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 30min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14.4°C @24.10.2015 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55% severnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:31:39, Kulminacija: 10:47:20, Sončni zahod: 16:03:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 31min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme kp
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<pitastrudl> jabuk diskriminira primorce
<pitastrudl> report pls
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17°C @24.10.2015 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% severozahodnik 3.1 m/s (11.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:33:58, Kulminacija: 10:50:29, Sončni zahod: 16:07:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 33min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: imaš mogoče kak otg kabel z dodatnim napajanjem?
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: kako je v Kopru?
<Sky[x]> vreme :)
<pitastrudl> Sky[x]: sem v lj
<pitastrudl> why
<pitastrudl> baje je sončno
<Sky[x]> aja :)
<Sky[x]> kr tako
<pitastrudl> mhm
<pitastrudl> v lj je lep vreme
<pitastrudl> nom nom http://i.imgur.com/d6HvZl3.jpg
<yang> Evo Slovenci ovce cakajo na Apple https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CR_OFrHWIAATVyR.jpg:large
<yang> na Iphone
<Sky[x]> lej ce si ravno kupoval se j splacal it -15% je blo
<Sky[x]> ce si studnt celo -20% mislim da
<yang> sej ce z neboticnika skocis mas tut -15% ob pristanku
<zdobbie_> oy vey https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CSFiCCEWsAAcemg.jpg
<yang> Brežice potem niso ble vec nikol tko polne do prihoda migrantov
<pitastrudl> haha
<speed-> lol
<idioterna> mislm da ob prihodu migrantov tut ni blo tok polno
<idioterna> pa hrvaska se je pohvalila letos julija
<idioterna> kako je v enem dnevu vstopilo vec kot 680.000 tujcev
<idioterna> zdej je pa tak problem nenadoma
<zdobbie_> jah, niso tapravi tujci
<idioterna> fake foreigners
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nope
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako izključimo obvestila ki prihajajo na webmaster :)
<CrazyLemon> te ki jih pošlje bot
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: odstrani alias? :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kje how why
<idioterna> http://www.ntoko.si/v-sluzbi-resnice/
<Pepelka> V SLUŽBI RESNICE | N'toko
<speed-> jao ej spet sem gledal silicon valley
<speed-> kake legende :D
<yang> speed-: a je biu Mr. Torvalds v prispevku
<zdobbie_> whut
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> btw a ste vidl
<idioterna> slavn sm
<idioterna> https://docs.python.org/3.5/whatsnew/changelog.html
<Pepelka> Changelog — Python 3.5.0 documentation
<CrazyLemon> search for idioterna == 0 search results
<CrazyLemon> liar
<idioterna> a ti ne ves kko je men ime
<yang> Yuri
<CrazyLemon> on je iz ljubljane
<CrazyLemon> tko da kvečjemu Jurćek
<yang> Yuri I am sorry you missed my concert
<zdobbie_> bitch please! https://bugs.python.org/issue991266
<Pepelka> Issue 991266: Cookie.py does not correctly quote Morsels - Python tracker
<idioterna> oprostiii
<zdobbie_> ohjej
<zdobbie_> good times
<idioterna> zdobbie_: well that was a long time ago.
<idioterna> ceprov 2004 hmm
<idioterna> ne, to je blo kasnej
<idioterna> okol leta 2000 sm mel
<idioterna> bizarn bug
<idioterna> da je python segfaultnu ce sm v cookie zapisal string k se je zacel z 'j' in je mel vec kot 7 znakov dolzine
<idioterna> ampak mislm da se v cgi.py
<zdobbie_> sem mislu da je blo kasnej k 2004
<zdobbie_> eh
<zdobbie_> patch je 2009
<zdobbie_> ok, nisem tolk star
<zdobbie_> http://zlovenija.tumblr.com/post/131802539326/ivi ce ma kdo prelep vecer
<Pepelka> ZLOvenija (Ivi)
<Pepelka> »(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src =...«
<idioterna> "Å¡prehat pu njihovo" :)
<idioterna> huda teta je
<idioterna> pa en se nek nasred ful dobr usekne
<idioterna> k lih utihne gospa
<idioterna> tko da se fajn slis
<zdobbie_> na 8:20 naredi 180 pa razjasni, da majo pravico delat in placevat davke
<idioterna> ja ampak samo to
<idioterna> nc druzga
<idioterna> mislm, je kr jasna glede tega
<zdobbie_> 'ne pa da sprehajo po njihovo ... muslimansko, hrvasko al karkoli ze je'
<idioterna> sprehajo ja
<zdobbie_> pred tem pravi, 'pa nej me zaprejo, bas me boli'
<idioterna> mhm vmes tut "makar" pa podobne hrvatizme
<zdobbie_> oh ivi
<CrazyLemon> vam je pa res dolgčas
<CrazyLemon> js sm mogu ugasnit po dveh minutah
<idioterna> jsm dal 4x speed
<idioterna> pa je blo hitr mim
<CrazyLemon> fyi..this protein shake is making me sick
<msev-> Fuj nehi to pit
<msev-> As bilder lol
<msev-> Sam obremenjujes si ledvice
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah.. test sample moram porabit
<CrazyLemon> ne bom ga vrgu stran
<msev-> Pol pa mal telovad da se ti vgradi v misice hehe
<idioterna> mislm da mors najprej telovadt
<CrazyLemon> jah.. sej sm naredu tam okrog 66km je bela cesta
<idioterna> ce hocs da se ti karkol kamorkol vgradi
<idioterna> 66km?
<CrazyLemon> a to ni dovolj
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> ja
<idioterna> ce je po klancu na dol
<idioterna> pol ni :)
<CrazyLemon> no zdaj bom uploadal gpx
<CrazyLemon> pa bom prečekiral
<idioterna> pol je za frizuro dobr
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: pa ti ze par mesecev ta test sample mesas
<idioterna> verjetn v navodilih pise
<idioterna> da ga je treba
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ dva sem mel.. tale je heavy mass
<CrazyLemon> tist prej pa ne vem kaj je bil
<zdobbie_> heavy mass for heavy ass
<zdobbie_> eyyyy
<CrazyLemon> :(
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20151024_152057.jpg
<idioterna> nice pussy
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20151024_152107.jpg
<idioterna> sm sicer mislu da bo heavy ass
<CrazyLemon> fat pussy
<CrazyLemon> par sekund pred tem.. je tko lepo sedel
<CrazyLemon> sam pol se je premaknil na sonce
<yang> 1 000 000+
<yang> Deutsch • English • Español • Français • Italiano • Nederlands • Polski • Русский • Sinugboanong Binisaya • Svenska • Tiếng Việt • Winaray
<yang> WP z vec kot miljon vnosi
<yang> Sinugboanong Binisaya tole se mi sanja ne kaj je
<CrazyLemon> evo idioterna https://www.endomondo.com/users/397336/workouts/latest sam zate
<Pepelka> Endomondo
<CrazyLemon> podatki so fcked up..ker so iz runtastica
<idioterna> endowho
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> v manj k 3 urah 5400 kalorij
<idioterna> hud :)
<idioterna> 604m ascent, not too shabby
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ok, si si zasluzu shake
<CrazyLemon> idioterna očitno gledava različne podatke :D meni piše 478m ascent
<CrazyLemon> ampak like i said..vse je fcked up ker sm pozabu vključit endomondota ob štartu
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> no kokrkol
<idioterna> ne se prevec obremenjevat z mano
<CrazyLemon> sej se ne
<idioterna> ok :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak na jetra mi gre da endomondo ne zna prebrat podatkov.. iz gpx formata
<zdobbie_> 604m ascent, not too chubby
<zdobbie_> till the shake
<CrazyLemon> še bl mi gre pa na jetra to da sem pozabil vključit endomondo .. čeprav sm mel v rokah telefon
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ jutri sm na tvojem koncu.. tko da pazi se KP registrskih :)
<CrazyLemon> .apt firefox
<jabuk> firefox-locale-an {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> firefox-locale-af {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> firefox-launchpad-plugin {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> firefox-gnome-support-dbg {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> firefox-gnome-support {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> firefox-globalmenu {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> firefox-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> firefox-dbg {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk> firefox-branding {precise (12.04LTS)}
<jabuk> firefox {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<CrazyLemon> oh.. nekdo dodal wilyja :D
<CrazyLemon> Ob 13.36 je pri spustu na ZIPPLINE s skakalnice velikanke v Planici, občina Kranjska Gora, oseba v glavo zadela pohodnika, ki je peš hodil po skakalnici.
<CrazyLemon> so safe
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve zakaj pritrdijo na letala rdeč trak ? zdaj sm videl ob pristanku letala (vojaškega -U2) so pritrdili kr neki trakov
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, ti si iz Primorske?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ja
<Matthai> hehe, jaz sem zdaj ravno v Izoli
<Matthai> s hčerko sva šla malo na dopust
<CrazyLemon> Matthai js sm pa pršu iz izole cca 3h nazaj :)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ja danes je bilo res lepo vreme :)
<Matthai> ja, pa precj boolj toplo je kot pri nas v hribih
<CrazyLemon> jah..se bo potrebno preselit ni druge :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: ne pravjo zastonj ZIPPLINANJU da je adrenalinski sport :)
<Matthai> saj Izola je fajn, ampak poleti je pa čisto prevroče
<CrazyLemon> Matthai izola je kul ja..no razn če nisi v centru
<CrazyLemon> tisto ni kul
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi če je vroče.. se lahko hitro ohladiš :D
<CrazyLemon> s/nisi/si
<Sky[x]> lp
<msev-> aj kdo Å¡e pokonc
<msev-> en vpr mam
<msev-> lol
<bilko> Å¡e Å¡e smo pokonc
<msev-> a se da z git-om nek lokaln codebase rebase-at, če mam diff fajl prisoten
<msev-> oz. če bi se dal iz diff-fajla prebrat kašne ukaze bi mogu pognat da bi najprej si tapravo osnovo naredu pol pa z unmu diff-fajlom lepo predelal
<bilko> to je tu mač za mene. Bol da grem spat :)
<msev-> maš prov :D
<msev-> zame tut, js grem tut haha
<msev-> :D
<bilko> :)
<dz0ny> noobs ^^:>
<dz0ny> /k je preveč za njih gredo spat
<CrazyLemon> pros..k je preveč they just laugh and carry on
<CrazyLemon> ^^
<CrazyLemon> and on that note.. ln :)
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhPIx2gQMag
<Pepelka> NAGOVOR ŽUPANA Gornje Radgone ob begunski krizi, OKT. 2015 - YouTube
#ubuntu-si 2015-10-25
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R a bi napisal še kakšno novico? :)
<yang> Sem pa mislil, da bolj gučajo v Radgoni
<yang> Manijaki https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wK6QIPf5rZ0
<Pepelka> Slovenska Policija - Lovci na norce - www.avtomanija.com, - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Slovenski policisti so lani poleti pod obronki Pohorja lovili ponorelega voznika Xsantie.«
<msev-> dz0ny, a znaš tut kodo za deboucat switche napisat :), sicer pomoje 3way switchev ni treba debouncat amapk vseen prašam :)
<yang> Ure prestavte, ce jih se niste
<pitastrudl> lp
<pitastrudl> kok je ura
<yang> 1029
<pitastrudl> k
<pitastrudl> ty
<zdobbie> http://www.ntoko.si/v-sluzbi-resnice/
<Pepelka> V SLUŽBI RESNICE | N'toko
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> msev-: idioterno vprasi, on ma velko srce, k je kolesar
<msev-> hahaahah
<idioterna> to ni vic
<idioterna> js mam res hipertrofirano srce in bradikardijo
<msev-> revez
<msev-> kok mas pol utripa 40-50?
<idioterna> tm vmes ja
<msev-> js mam tut probleme z zdravjem vem kko je bit bovn, revez idioterna
<yang> idioterna: kako to da imas tok nizek utrip ?
<yang> a so te operiral na srcu ?
<msev-> a pol ksn agonist adrenergičnih receptorjev uporablas al kj da ti povisa utrip?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> spolne odnose mam da mi povisajo utrip
<zdobbie> vecja crpalka rabi opravit manj dela, da cirkulira kri
<idioterna> yup, best disease i ever had
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa Å¡e partnerka je zadovolna
<yang> To bi moral pa njo vprasat
<idioterna> zarad mene jo komot
<msev-> lol
<msev-> a se komu da mi pomagat neki potegnt iz gita
<msev-> s komandami pomagat
<Sky[x]> msev-: povej
<msev-> čak zj že neki sam probavam, če mi ne rata te pingnem
<Sky[x]> ok
<msev-> revert da bad object ed2de8aa35f605c55416c920614d07189ebcb89d
<msev-> Sky[x], ^^
<Sky[x]> msev-: to se slisi kot da poskusas rvertat ne neveljaven commit?
<Sky[x]> git pull nardi se mogoce prej
<Sky[x]> da vse dol potegnes
<lynxlynxlynx> a git show ed2de8a # dela?
<msev-> zj sm se neki druzga spomnu
<msev-> ja ubistvu ni blo historyja not
<msev-> zato ni mogu revertat
<msev-> ker je biu depth 1
<msev-> al neki
<msev-> zj mate spet pavzo lah nerabm trenutno hehe :D
<zdobbie> kay
<msev->  arm-none-eabi-gcc error  nano.specs no such file or directory
<msev->  lto version 2.2 instead of expected 3.0
<msev-> sm probov drug gcc dat pa spet narobe
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/658270030975643648
<Pepelka> Edward Snowden auf Twitter: ".@SwiftOnSecurity It's called root because admins can't dance."
<zdobbie> http://lijepanasa.tumblr.com
<Pepelka> Lijepa naša
<Pepelka> »"Ja sam mali čovjek obične pameti, skromnih sposobnosti, djeca u školi nikad ne bi učila o meni." Meša Selimović«
<msev-> mi je ratal
<msev-> problem je bil da sm mogu Å¡e make clean dat je bla svinjarija od prej not
<zdobbie> one of us ... http://zlovenija.tumblr.com/post/131872030781/matjaž
<yang> idioterna: zgleda da ce hocs wordpress zascitit rabis WordFence oz nek anti-virus da preskenira vse slabe fajle
<dz0ny> ahhh
<dz0ny> sam dober hosting rabis :>
<zdobbie_> shameless plug in 3 ... 2 ... 1 ...
<yang> dober hosting ti ne pomaga pr abusanju wordpressa
<dz0ny> sure it does :)
<dz0ny> userji so dumb
<dz0ny> I will just make backup of my db and make it public
<dz0ny> 3/4 to počne
<dz0ny> oh but it has "random name " = md5(domain)
<dz0ny> I need php 5.3 and I don't want automatic upgrades
<dz0ny> and I need system function to call my script
<dz0ny> I also install warez themes and they don't contain any backdoors
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: hello ;)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: hi
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: zivce zgublam z mongodb :) mam res wird problem :D
<Sky[x]> wierd*
<netkat> jst pa puscam memory (ﾉ `Д´)ﾉ ~┻━┻
<Sky[x]> wtf?
<lynxlynxlynx> *weird
<Sky[x]> lynxlynxlynx: tnx :)
<Sky[x]> kaj dogaja kej?
<zdobbie_> dz0ny plz
<zdobbie_> ur our only hope
<zdobbie_> sunday? what do u mean, 'sunday'?
<netkat> koncno: no leaks are possible piiiir
<netkat> pobarvanka http://blog.linuxgrrl.com/2014/04/16/the-selinux-coloring-book/
<Pepelka> The SELinux Coloring Book | Máirín Duffy
<Pepelka> »Dan Walsh had a great idea for explaining SELinux policy concepts in a fun way – creating an SELinux coloring book! He wrote up a script, I illustrated it using my Wacom in Inkscape on Fedora…«
<netkat> se mi zdi d vas ma tle kr neki otroke
<zdobbie_> ja, kr neki
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: nope, thanks
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R pfft
<zdobbie_> huuhuu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ a si mel rundo danes?
<zdobbie_> seveda ne
 * CrazyLemon videl ogromno kolesarjev na Å¡tajerskem koncu
<zdobbie_> sej si mi naznanu
<CrazyLemon> veliko veliko več kot jih je na obali :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ just checking!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mogoče pa so bli begunci na kolesih :)
<zdobbie_> Stalin resigned himself to resolving his Tito problem short of all-out war. Assassination efforts continued, spurred on by the USSR's humiliating upset loss to Yugoslavia at the 1952 soccer Olympics, an event which resulted in the dismissal of senior Soviet officials denounced as having "dishonored themselves and the entire nation and all people working for peace."
<zdobbie_> https://www.nsa.gov/public_info/_files/cryptologic_quarterly/Dodging_Armageddon.pdf
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah..so bli proper specialkarji
<CrazyLemon> tapravi celani
<lynxlynxlynx> soccer olympics
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/oct/25/barclays-glitch-affects-customers-clocks-go-back-bst
<Pepelka> Barclays computer glitch affects customers | Business | The Guardian
<Pepelka> »Computer problem stops some customers making payments or withdrawing cash with repairs delayed by clock change for end of BST«
<CrazyLemon> DST sux
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-24
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<speed-> jo
<speed-> ka zaj englander
<idioterna> jag är inte från england
<idioterna> aja ovega mislis
<zdobersek> he's doing a brenter
<slax0r> ovega je rekel...
<zdobersek> reci toti, ne ovi!
<speed-> ja slax0r, sirimo vpliv
<speed-> za pol leta do prekmursko gucali tu
<metalcamp> jutro!
<speed-> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<slax0r> vecer!
<speed-> slax0r na pijve si se nej pozabo nej? :D
<zdobersek> "V pol leta bodo tukaj govorili prekmursko!"
<zdobersek> "slax0r, na pivce nisi pozabil, mar ne?"
<slax0r> speed-: ne ne :)
<idioterna> it just seemed appropriate
<zdobersek> halp
<zdobersek> I'm trapped in Monday mornings
<idioterna> js grem na javor
<speed-> monday morning, best morning!
<slax0r> get
<slax0r> out
<zdobersek> delete
<zdobersek> ur
<zdobersek> account
<speed-> hehehe
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> komaj cakam sredo
<idioterna> a ob sredah dobite z ajest
<idioterna> za jest
<speed-> ne
<speed-> praznik majo jodlarji!
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a jutr ga majo pa slovenci?
<speed-> kaj te jaz vem
<speed-> mislim da ne
<speed-> ali?
<idioterna> nimam pojma google kolendar mi kaze nekaj zeleno
<speed-> mi mamo 31 pa 1.
<speed-> koliko vem
<speed-> tule pa mamo 26. pa 1.
<idioterna> zdej ne morm pogledat k me ravno en klice
<slax0r> jutri je praznik v sloveniji ja
<slax0r> samo ni dela prost dan
<slax0r> http://www.uporabi.net/prazniki.html
<Pepelka> prazniki - 2016
<Pepelka> »Prazniki in dela prosti dnevi v Sloveniji, Avstriji, na Hrvaškem, v Italiji in na Madžarskem - 2016«
<metalcamp> speed-: y not 26.,31. & 1.?
<speed-> Dan suverenosti
<speed-> pa ni dela prosti dan
<speed-> jebes tako suverenost :D
<slax0r> metalcamp: ker jodlari niso meli reformacije
<speed-> ja
<speed-> ne slavijo evanglicanov hehe
<speed-> oni so bolj marijini :D
<speed-> zato pa mamo 8. decembra
<speed-> Marijino brezmadežno spočetje
<speed-> trololol
<metalcamp> če dokažeš, da si "trd" (aka protestant) ti morajo dati prosto - afaik
<speed-> to v nemciji verjetno
<zdobersek> ja lih prekmurca bi loh bla
<speed-> ja jaz sem malo
<zdobersek> protestanta
<speed-> pa ce mi dajo 31. fraj se grem danes prekrstit
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp> :D
<speed-> ko je se stres bil skof ali whatever je bil
<speed-> je en evagelicanski zupnik/kaplan rekel, ce hocete dolgo ziveti, ne bojte pod stresom ampak pod erniso (evangelicanski sef) :D
<metalcamp> haha
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/dubstep4dads/status/790298630100021249
<Pepelka> spooky turtle auf Twitter: "life comes at you fast https://t.co/eh48IXb3nP"
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<matjaz> dang, zdobs died!
<matjaz> RESURRECTION
<zdobersek> lo and behold
<zdobersek> I now am resurrekted
<zdobersek> me irl http://i.imgur.com/ll5SIIs.gifv
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/gOCd0Je.gifv
<skyx> lp
<matjaz> o/
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> speed-,
<msevwork> čak a pol mam pondelk pa tork nasledn tedn frej
<msevwork> :D
<zdobersek> ti ne
<slax0r> https://github.com/startbbs/startbbs/blob/c268a94cd945b2920bac2bba540ad03fd45f7d95/app/core/MY_Model.php
<Pepelka> startbbs/MY_Model.php at c268a94cd945b2920bac2bba540ad03fd45f7d95 · startbbs/startbbs · GitHub
<Pepelka> »startbbs is a free, open-source, light weight forum software package built with PHP and MySQL«
<slax0r> speachless...
<skyx> CodeIgniter? :>
<slax0r> aye
<dz0ny> if ( ! defined('BASEPATH')) exit('No direct script access allowed');
<dz0ny> a to se Å¡e vedno daje?
<slax0r> to je mislim da se iz dvojke ostalo
<slax0r> v stirki mislim da ni vec tega
<slax0r> pointless cpu cycles spent
<slax0r> sploh ko mas kodo v non-pub dir
<zdobersek> don't judge me
<slax0r> http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/10/using-rowhammer-bitflips-to-root-android-phones-is-now-a-thing/
<Pepelka> Using Rowhammer bitflips to root Android phones is now a thing | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »Permission-less apps take only seconds to root phones from LG, Samsung and Motorola.«
<speed-> slax0r ti si php majster
<speed-> kak forcam samo in edino ssl3 prek soapa
<speed-> pas mater
<speed-> smotanci, jim ze 20let ni nihce povedal da se to ne uporabla :D
<skyx> auch
<speed-> ali bom res mogel prek curlja?
<skyx> @speed-: http://php.net/manual/en/class.soapclient.php#115736
<Pepelka> PHP: SoapClient - Manual
<speed-> skyx ma nemoj
<skyx> ce kej pomga vem pa da zna biti pain :)
<slax0r> speed-: 5.5 ?
<speed-> holy fuck 5.4 :D
<skyx> $client = new SoapClient("https://webtjener09.kred.no/TestWebservice/OppdragServiceSoapHttpPort?WSDL", array(
<speed-> to zna biti problem ja haha
<skyx>     'ssl_method' => SOAP_SSL_METHOD_SSLv3
<skyx> ));
<slax0r> new SoapClient("url", ["ssl_method" => SOAP_SSL_METHOD_SSLv3]);
<speed-> ja sem delal tak ja
<slax0r> za 5.5
<speed-> samo zgledne ka je prestari php
<speed-> jao
<speed-> :D
<skyx> jeba pol
<slax0r> soap je za eno velko pizdo
<slax0r> RESTful ftw
<skyx> speed: microservice samo zato da bo na njem delal sopa requeste :)
<skyx> in bos lepo pocsi vse migriral :)
<skyx> nekje je treba zacet  ...
<slax0r> mja
<speed-> slax0r pa ja samo neko malenkost treba zrihtat
<slax0r> http://php.net/manual/en/soap.constants.php
<Pepelka> PHP: Predefined Constants - Manual
<speed-> vse je ok
<speed-> samo
<slax0r> SOAP_SSL_METHOD_SSLv3 je od 5.5 dalje
<speed-> sem ze mel vse ok
<speed-> ja
<skyx> moram se kako knjigo prebrat kako se resit legacy code na pameten nacin :)
<speed-> to sem ze vido
<speed-> pa ko sem verzijo pogledal
<speed-> sem takoj vido :D
<speed-> holy fuck 5.4
<speed-> kdo se to nuca
<slax0r> am
<slax0r> jaz mam par shopov tu na 5.2
<slax0r> welcome to hell
<skyx> ojej kaj nimas ni nobenga problema s security? :)
<zdobersek> Nekdo je pa zgleda tko zatopljen v delo
<skyx> nimas nobenega problema*
<zdobersek> da so Mu kr vsi problemi izginil
<slax0r> skyx: care to take a guess?
<speed-> okok
<skyx> :D
<speed-> ze mi dajejo nov server lol
<speed-> nebom to updejtal
<speed-> ker ce to updejtam tak VSE crkne :D
<speed-> god damn
<speed-> 2uri sem ziher se jebal
<speed-> samo pac nisem prevero php verzije nekak avtomatsko sklepam
<speed-> da je pac latest :D
<skyx> speed-: mi je znano to :) prevec smo ze na "auto"
<slax0r> iz 5.4 na 5.6 ne bi smelo biti nic problematicno
<slax0r> ce bos sel na php7, potem pa je precej verjetno da bo slo vse v kurac
<slax0r> sicer pa...docker!
<slax0r> docker je zakon za take zadeve
<slax0r> boli te kurac kera verzija je na serveru
<skyx> docker ga zmaga ja kar zadva updejtov verzij razlicnih zadev :) zamenas image in je nova verzija ...
<dz0ny> speed-: http://i.imgur.com/8hjRAWz.png :)
<dz0ny> 100k serverjev sm pospamal :)
<dz0ny> tole je pa realtime https://wordpress.org/about/stats/
<Pepelka> About » Statistics — WordPress
<speed-> uh
<speed-> velik %
<speed-> :D
<speed-> eh na novem tudi noce delat
<speed-> nic
<speed-> curl it is then :)
<slax0r> speed-: do it like a man
<slax0r> rewrite it in python
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ja
<speed-> to bo to!
<dexxteriouss> a kdo ve kako dobit generic pae headerje z apt?
<idioterna> headerji niso pae specific
<dexxteriouss> sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic pae mi vrne da paket ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> .apt linux-generic-pae
<jabuk> linux-generic-pae {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS)}
<CrazyLemon> obstaja..samo ne za tvoj ubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvUfyRpUIAALGuJ.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> legit
<CrazyLemon> https://getasteria.com/
<metalcamp> haha
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/mj68Y2jlkbcZVbfisvnGGJgVvkk-6VP551Y5vKe2uXES68dxCDwS5oahqc7oH_UyVM4cUvsfevw=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> its like 100MB hard
<dz0ny> sta ovo
<zdobersek> ZE DICK
<zdobersek> https://youtu.be/AYjCXjIeNJk?t=3m29s
<Pepelka> We Broke Surgeon Simulator 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »This week, a poll on my facebook page decided what we played. Like what you see? Subscribe! http://bit.ly/BirgirPallSubscribe More We Broke: http://bit.ly/We...«
 * speed- slaps slax0r
<speed-> prejzlin!
<speed-> ajde zdobbie da te vidim kaj bos naredo :)
<speed-> ena dobra prekmurska beseda
<zdobbie> drobtine!
<speed-> mater
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> now I am invincible http://sobotainfo.com/slovar/abc/z
<speed-> aaa cheatal si :)
<metalcamp> preveč očitno je bilo
<metalcamp> :)
<speed-> to smo se danes tak smejali v sluzbi, za breadcrumb na webu se je slo :D
<metalcamp> :D
<dz0ny> lol bajs
<dz0ny> to mate en typo zgleda :D
<speed-> a mi?
<speed-> vse kot mora bit :)
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 7.km JZ od RADEČ @24/10/2016 21:04:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+15.12+E
<CrazyLemon> TIL about akril oz. akrilna vlakna
<msev-> tale kodi je pa kr uredu :D
<msev-> a se doskrat breakajo addoni? npr exodus?
<msev-> popcorntime?
<upd> ne
<msev-> lepo
<msev-> obstaja tut kodi mycroft skill :D
<CrazyLemon> so awesome
<msev-> much wow
<msev-> ker mi je že priporoču gtile a si bil ti matjaz
<msev-> a se da s temu gtileam tajlat glede na Å¡tevilo odprtih oken z enim klikom
<msev-> da ne rišeš kok zavzame za vsako okno
<matjaz> spodej maš par knofov da ti avtomatsko potajla
<msev-> aha vidm
<msev-> dobr je
<msev-> najs
<msev-> vidm da morš met vse "gor dvignjene" okna da jih pol potajla
<msev-> brb
<pitastrudl_> spat treba
<msev-> vreme extension mi pa ne dela
<msev-> na gnomeu
<pitastrudl_> reinstall! :D
<msev-> :) been there done that
<msev-> lahko noč dudes
<jabuk> M 2.1 > 5.km JV od BOVCA @25/10/2016 00:25:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.3+N,+13.6+E
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči bo na severovzhodu zmerno do pretežno oblačno, pihal bo okrepljen jugozahodnik. Drugod bo oblačno, v zahodni in ponekod v osrednji Sloveniji bo občasno rahlo deževalo ali rosilo. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 15, ob morju in na Goriškem okoli 17 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo na severovzhodu zmerno do pretežno oblačno, pihal bo okrepljen jugozahodnik. Drugod bo večinoma oblačno, predvsem v zahodni in ponekod v osrednji Sloveniji bo občasno rosilo ali rahlo deževalo, proti večeru se bodo padavine okrepile in ponoči zajele večji del države, vmes lahko tudi zagrmi. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 15 do 20, v vzhodnih krajih do okoli 22 stopinj C.
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-25
<speed-> morgen
<zdobbie_> https://gfycat.com/AcceptableWarlikeAcornbarnacle
<Pepelka> Gfycat GIFs GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<Pepelka> »Watch this GIF on Gfycat. Discover more GIFS online at Gfycat.«
<msevwork> jutro pobje
<speed-> jo
<idioterna> o
<zdobbie_>  
<idioterna> msevwork: a kr na ki
<idioterna> msevwork: s kom pa delas tam
<zdobbie_> ja z nami
<speed-> treba tam malo obvestit ja
<speed-> da jim delavci zabusavajo na ircu :D
<msevwork> js delam important work
<msevwork> mam vmes frej lahko par sekund :D
<msevwork> itak superračunalnik računa kaj nj delam vmes :D
<speed-> preverjaj za njim!
<msevwork> sj delam to to je glavno delo :D
<msevwork> umes k mam pa prost čas se pa učim
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> pa kle vas  mal prašam kj haha
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> ej saj se ti ni treba meni zagovarjat
<speed-> jaz sem vceraj 8 ur pa pol delal
<idioterna> msevwork: a delas na dr. hodosckovi masini
<speed-> nekaj kar bi dejansko mogel v 5min zrihtat :D
<speed-> samo so me zafukali drugi
<speed-> ker mi niso dobrih certifikatov dali :))
<msevwork> ne sam hodošček je car
<idioterna> je ja
<speed-> in jaz sem jim slepo vrjel..
<msevwork> k je razvijal charmm
<idioterna> pozim se s ponijem vozi
<msevwork> mogoče ga še zmerm
<msevwork> pol pa res
<idioterna> like all real men
<speed-> idioterna samo barbari!
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> ja sej ce nisi barbar nisi real
<msevwork> zj sm lih najdu en kul program za normal mode analizo proteinov
<msevwork> evo sm že produktiven
 * msevwork is hot on the trail of science!
<speed-> weird science!
<idioterna> to je nek fitnes science al kaj
<idioterna> neki o enih proteinih
<idioterna> no nc, grem kr na javor i guess
<msevwork> dons je res toplo
<msevwork> idealn dan idioterna
<speed-> ja za kratke bo
<speed-> :)
<msevwork> skor
<msevwork> jutr dež v četrtk oblačn v petek pa končn sončk juhej
<speed-> prinas kaze ze danes dez
<speed-> tu v grazu pa zgleda da bo lepo
<msevwork> najs
<msevwork> speed-, a si velik v uni čokoladnici slavni :D
<msevwork> haha
<speed-> eh
<speed-> lepo te prosim :D
<speed-> nisem jaz nikjer tu
<msevwork> :D
<speed-> samo v sluzbi
<speed-> pas mater :)
<speed-> v hooters sem bil parkrat
<msevwork> a nč ne ješ wurstov
<speed-> to pa je to kar sem tu okoli sel :)
<speed-> ma ves kak je
<speed-> tu s kolegi se vozimo
<speed-> pa ona 2 mata oba familije
<speed-> jaz bi ostal komot
<speed-> ampak ko smo skup negre :D
<speed-> saj po novem letu grem gor bmk
<zdobersek> ksn junak, ki se je igral z builtin accelerometri v laptopih?
<zdobersek> this shit used to work ...
<slax0r> jutro
<msevwork> woo zdobbie_ with a msev style question
<msevwork> very intriguing
<msevwork> and dashing
<zdobbie_> uff
<zdobbie_> a little rekt
<msevwork> just a lil' bit
<CrazyLemon> https://www.helsinki.fi/fi/unitube/video/20543
<Pepelka> Cyber Security Base | Helsingin yliopisto
<Pepelka> »25.10.2016 10:00Luento Helsingin yliopiston suuressa juhlasalissa. Aiheena tietoturva.«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> thats just BS
<zdobbie_> heeheeheehee
<msevwork> lol
<slax0r> what is
<matjaz> jebeni Skylake procesorji in linux kerneli!
<matjaz> zabil celo dopoldne
<matjaz> no, od 7:30 do zdaj
<slax0r> hehe :)
<dz0ny> whaat?
<slax0r> mene se tudi vedno zajebava
<dz0ny> men dela
<slax0r> se vcasih ne zbudi iz hibernationa
<dz0ny> 4.8
<dz0ny> ?
<matjaz> jest sm Å¡u zdej na LTS pa modesetting pa nekako dela
<slax0r> 4.7.5
<dz0ny> ja tist ne bo Å¡lo
<matjaz> na 4.8 in intel driver mi ni delalo
<dz0ny> 4.8 je minimum
<slax0r> ja, ni se v backportih
<dz0ny> no razen če boš patchal
<dz0ny> je
<dz0ny> vsepovsod je
<dz0ny> arc,debin,ubuntu,chromeos() even
<slax0r> nope
<slax0r> jessie-backports se nima
<slax0r> https://packages.debian.org/jessie-backports/linux-image-amd64
<slax0r> 4.7
<msevwork> a se da predvajanje iz youtubea v browserju nadzirat iz media player extension v gnomeu
<dz0ny> https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/linux-mainline/
<slax0r> se niti sid nima 4.8
<msevwork> vem da se da iz youtube cmdline appa pol iz media player extensiona nadzirat
<dz0ny> https://packages.debian.org/experimental/kernel/
<dz0ny> hm pa res
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj muckajo
<slax0r> 4.8 je se v experimental komaj ja
<dz0ny> sej verjetn je ubuntu kernel kompatibilen
<dz0ny> pa tistega namestiš
<slax0r> meh
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> bom pocakal
<slax0r> doma pa itak mam haswell
<slax0r> tam pa siba vse kot mora
<dz0ny> enjoy thread wakeup lockups
<dz0ny> :)
<matjaz> men je grafika delala probleme
<dz0ny> same
<matjaz> integrated seveda
<dz0ny> double cursor
<slax0r> ja, z starim kernelom
<slax0r> potem sem installal 4.5 se mi zdi iz backportov
<slax0r> pa je blo ok vse do hibernationa
<CrazyLemon> oh..torej APU works, intel doesnt? thats weird
<CrazyLemon> :p
<matjaz> z 4.8 in intel driverji
<matjaz> sem dal LTS kernel in modesetting pa ej blo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne more delat ce kernel ni mel podpore
<matjaz> verjetno bi lahko dal nazaj mainline
<dz0ny> pol si tko mal fejkal da maš haswell z nomodest
<matjaz> long story short, ne uporabljat intel driverjev
<dz0ny> nomodest*
<matjaz> ker so fucked up
<dz0ny> to je sam debian neki zajebal
<slax0r> kdo pa drug...
<slax0r> saj vam debian vse dela, ubuntu se sam slepa zraven :P
<dz0ny> well i did send bug reports to ubuntu
<dz0ny> and they fixed it in ubuntu but not in debian :)
<lynxlynxlynx> intel driverja nihče ne priporoča
<lynxlynxlynx> par let od zadnje izdaje
<lynxlynxlynx> vsi paketi samo random git snapshoti
<matjaz> to ja
<lynxlynxlynx> modesetting driver is the future
<slax0r> it's like they don't care
<msevwork> ideja za projekt -> gnome extension k ti pokaže v dropdownu radarsko sliko padavin pa oblačnosti :D
<slax0r> kdo se pa gnome uporablja
<slax0r> pfuj
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> kaj je zj nov hotness
<slax0r> i3wm
<matjaz> bspwm
<msevwork> fuj nč blinka
<matjaz> to ti misliš
<slax0r> i3 > bsp
<msevwork> nehite s temi okni strašit
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> slax0r, probi avtomatiko
<matjaz> top :)
<slax0r> kako avtomatiko?
<matjaz> rotacije desktopa, menjanje postavitve horizontalno/vertikalno
<matjaz> pa swapanje oken
<matjaz> kjerkoli :)
<matjaz> zaradi the stvari sem Å¡el na bspwm
<msevwork> ej a je kortana ful slabša od siri pa gnowa? D
<msevwork> :D
<matjaz> res pa je, da porabiš en kup časa da si vse nastaviš
<slax0r> matjaz: aja :)
<slax0r> saj to je to
<slax0r> i3 mam postiman tak kot mi odgovarja
<slax0r> in se mi ne ljubi zdaj spet mesca dni porabit da si vse postimam kot bi rad mel
<slax0r> pa da se navadim na nove stvari itd
<msevwork> matjaz, a maš kšn demo omenjenih "animacij"? :D
<matjaz> slax0r, I feel you :)
<matjaz> jest mam isto konfiguracijo na 3h mašinah
<matjaz> pol pa pride updejt na bspwm, ki spremeni eno core fukcinalnost pa samo deleo gledam
<slax0r> menjujem vertikalno/horizontalno z win+e, +w dam v fullscreen, +s v cascade win+alt+h naredim horizontalen split, in potem samo pomecem okna not itd :)
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<matjaz> msevwork, nimam
<slax0r> ja, saj jaz mam tudi
<slax0r> kar lepo na githubu vse confige
<slax0r> in samo pullam na novih masincah
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> ti studentski servisi
<slax0r> so enih par studentov nategnili da niso dobili placano iz strani firme
<slax0r> studenskim servis pa jim je samo povedal da ne morejo nic, da lahko samo studentje sami prijavijo policiji
<slax0r> res...hvala za pomoc, dobro da jim trgate od vsakega zasluzka...
<pitastrudl_> kakšni naj bi bli 5.25" diski ?
<pitastrudl_> https://www.mimovrste.com/ostali-kabli-adapterji/digitus-adapter-serial-ata-1xsata-1xmolex-m
<Pepelka> Digitus adapter Serial ATA 1xSATA + 1xMolex M | mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Digitus napajalni adapter za SATA trde diske, pretvornik iz klasičnega napajanja za trde diske 5.25".«
<pitastrudl> mam en disk k ma ide priključek, pa nimam še enega sata kabla za štrom
<pitastrudl> ta molex -> sata zgleda kot ta prava stvar k bi rabu sam piše da je za druge diske, sam take dimenzije majo floppy diskete
<pitastrudl> o.0
<slax0r> 5.25" je floppy
<slax0r> old floppy
<slax0r> pa tudi full size desktop hard drive ocitno
<pitastrudl> huh
<slax0r> to je pravo
<slax0r> kupit
<slax0r> priklopit
<slax0r> stat kaksna 2-3m vstran od kible ko bos prvic spustil elektriko skoz
<slax0r> just in case
<slax0r> drugace so diski za desktope 3.5
<slax0r> 5.25 je po velikosti recimo tudi dvd drive
<CrazyLemon> yup..huge
<slax0r> pa sicer, 2.5(laptop disk) uporablja cist enak power in sata pin layout kot 3.5
<slax0r> kakor tudi 5.25 dvd drive
<slax0r> confusing description is confusing
<pitastrudl> indeed
<metalcamp> slax0r: to je stalna praksa, podobno je pri kadrovskih agencijah
<slax0r> metalcamp: ja ze ze, samo ves tista izjava, "mi smo ze dobili denar od tebe, zdaj se pa jebi i znajdi sam"
<metalcamp> kako pa je zakonsko rešeno? nimajo študentski servisi nikakršne odgovornosti glede tega?
<slax0r> ne vem, samo se mi zdi da je v tem primeru studenski servis popolnoma nepotrebna vmesna tocka ki pobira denar za kaj?
<slax0r> da objavlja prosta studentska dela?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/10/23/every_lte_call_text_can_be_intercepted_blacked_out_hacker_finds/
<Pepelka> Every LTE call, text, can be intercepted, blacked out, hacker finds • The Register
<Pepelka> »Emergency fail over provisions abused«
<metalcamp> slax0r: izgleda sva podobnega mnenja
<metalcamp> podobno je z zavodom za zaposlovanje :)
<slax0r> eh, to pa itak
<slax0r> mojo so ravno klicali
<slax0r> da jo bojo izpisali
<slax0r> ker ni prisla na nek seminar al nekaj
<slax0r> dokler je lahko sla se na ta javna dela so ji se kaj zrihtali
<slax0r> zdaj pa 2 leti al 3 ne more
<slax0r> pa so jo posiljali na sama taka dela, ki niti priblizno nimajo kaj z njenim poklicom
<slax0r> kot je pobiranje jagod in podobno
<slax0r> vsa "pametna" dela, so itak ze prej oddana druzini in znancem preden sploh pridejo do zavoda
<slax0r> na zavod se jih samo da da potegnejo se malo subvencije pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> po X mesecih na zavodu jim je čisto vseeno kateri poklic imaš
<metalcamp> mah, moji bivši so rekli - citiram: "mi vam ne moremo nič pomagati, spremljajte skupine na fb in xy portale na internetu"
<slax0r> ja, pa ne morejo poslat medicinske sestre na razgovor za siviljo
<slax0r> ali pa informatika na razgovor za zidarja
<slax0r> kot so mene
<slax0r> sem se odzval, prisel tja, sedel z direktorjem, je gledal nekaj casa v papirje
<slax0r> se zacel smejat
<slax0r> pa ti ves kaj o zidariji?
<slax0r> ne, ja kaj ti pa potem naj ponudim?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lahko..ker jim je vseeno
<slax0r> nic, podpis da sem tu bil, hvala lepa nasvidenje
<slax0r> samo zapravljanje casa in denarja
<metalcamp> slax0r: cilj jim je, da zmanjšajo število brezposelnih - vsaj uradne številke. potem pa iščejo proceduralne napake ala pozabil si se pravočasno opravičiti, da te ne bo na sestanek, gtfo, nisi več upravičen
<slax0r> saj ni prejemala nic finance pomoci ali kaj
<slax0r> niti nisva za to hotela prositi
<slax0r> bila je pac prijavljena ce bi se po sreci kaj naslo
<dz0ny> metalcamp: lol, "mi vam ne moremo nič pomagati"
<metalcamp> true story
<dz0ny> jah sej to se ze dolgo ve da se gre sam za stats
<CrazyLemon> js vsaj take cenim..k ne bullshitajo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kej ze delasš :?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny retype pls
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kje že delaš :?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny @/dev/null
<zdobersek> na internetih
<zdobersek> bluzi
<CrazyLemon> aye..the internets are my peeps
<idioterna> homies.
<zdobersek> m'homies
<CrazyLemon> momies?!
<idioterna> well you did say double d
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<slax0r> all your momies are belong to me
<zdobersek> fyi, intel drivers best drivers
<CrazyLemon> where are they driving to?
<zdobersek> to the intel GPU
<idioterna> slax0r: come get some
<CrazyLemon> is that near the lake of skies?
<slax0r> idioterna: on muh way
<zdobersek> wait4me
<idioterna> sej te bo pocaku
<idioterna> he's not getting anywhere
<zdobbie> https://www.scribd.com/document/328817609/TIP-TAP
<Pepelka> tip&tap
<Pepelka> »tip&tap«
<CrazyLemon> </promo>
<CrazyLemon> kje je ref link?!
<zdobersek> ni ga
<zdobersek> my heart doesn't have a ref link
<CrazyLemon> but your heart will sell refurbished PCs to people?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne bi preprosto podaril pc vezju ali duh časa da ga oni _podarijo_ naprej?
<zdobersek> what
<CrazyLemon> .gif what what
<jabuk> No gif available :(
<CrazyLemon> :/
<matjaz>  onacije pa z označevalcem
<matjaz> 4PseVraca
<matjaz>  ne objavite tudi na
<matjaz> 5acebooku ali Instagrau
<matjaz>  8 eden oddonatorjev bo namreč na!rajen z obnovljenim rabljenim računalnikom%
<matjaz> whoa
<matjaz>  Donacije pa z označevalcem #PCseVraca ne objavite tudi na Facebooku ali Instagramu. Eden oddonatorjev bo namreč na!rajen z obnovljenim rabljenim računalnikom
<matjaz> tko
<matjaz> lol, to sm mislu rečt :)
<zdobersek> tnx for the effort
<matjaz> ping
<jabuk> matjaz: pong
<matjaz> zdobersek, NE objavite
<zdobersek> matjaz: ja ti pa to prosto po interpretaciji objavljas na IRCu!
<matjaz> pft!
<zdobersek1> "When you first boot the screen rotation may not work. A bug currently requires you to suspend and resume the laptop before the screen will rotate using the iio-sensor-proxyAUR package."
<zdobersek1> classy Linux is classy
<matjaz> loonix tunes
<matjaz> but it's the best
<napsy_> dan
<zdobersek> ja paglej ga
<skyx> napsy_: dan ;)
<napsy_> jo
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: SafeEyes Protects You From Eye Strain When Working On The Computer  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mZKvLc9jcgY/safeeyes-protects-you-from-eye-strain.html
<dz0ny> Then thrusters, designed to decelerate the craft for 30 seconds until it was metres off the ground, engaged for only around 3 seconds before they were commanded to switch off, because the lander's computer thought it was on the ground.
<dz0ny> Related stories
<dz0ny> Mars lander’s potential crash site spotted
<dz0ny> Europe’s probe feared lost on Mars
<dz0ny> Europe and Russia prepare for historic landing on Mars
<dz0ny> More related stories
<dz0ny> The lander even switched on its suite of instruments, ready to record Mars’s weather and electrical field, although they did not collect data. “My guess is that at that point we were still too high. And the most likely scenario is that, from then, we just dropped to the surface,” says Vago.
<dz0ny> The most likely culprit is a flaw in the craft’s software or a problem in merging the data coming from different sensors, which may have led the craft to believe it was lower in altitude than it really was, says Andrea Accomazzo, ESA’s head of solar and planetary missions.
<dz0ny> #exomars sw problems
<zdobbie> should have written it in Go
<msevwork> zelo hecne fore dons pišete
<metalcamp> msevwork: danes ni nobenega projekta na to-do?
<msevwork> ne sam knjigo berem pa čakam mentorja da mi bo razložu neki
<skyx> koliko Go lang programerjev pa imamo tukaj? :)
<metalcamp> dunno
<metalcamp> msevwork: y not google?
<speed-> because :effort:
<msevwork> metalcamp, because advanced physical quantum chemistry calculations, over my head :D
<speed-> kak sem pravo
<speed-> tocno tak
<metalcamp> hehe
<speed-> msevwork se zavedas da google zna vec kot tvoj mentor :D
<msevwork> on je car :D
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 37.km  S od RADELJ OB DRAVI @25/10/2016 14:14:19  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.93+N,+15.06+E
<speed-> ja
<speed-> upam da mislis na google
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> haha :D
<dz0ny> skyx: ene 5 zihr
<upd> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvkBAHwVYAQpEy1.jpg
<napsy_> lol
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMBOsy-uZ5g
<Pepelka> Swiss army man opening scene - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Scene from the movie "Swiss army man" Song: Intro song (feat. Paul Dano) by Manchester orchestra Uploader does not claim ownership of any of the footage used...«
<lynxlynxlynx> japan is leaking
<upd> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-25/croatia-leads-eu-in-young-adult-men-living-with-parents-chart
<Pepelka> The Nation Where the Most Under-35s Live With Their Parents - Bloomberg
<Pepelka> »Buffeted by the European Union’s slow-moving economy, many young people save money by still living with their parents. That’s the case for 78 percent of Croatian men aged 18 to 34. Young Finnish women are the most eager to break loose, with only 14 percent still living with their parents.«
<zdobersek> I don't live with my parents!
<zdobersek> My parents live with me!
<upd> :d
<yang> Torej zapreš mamo in očeta v eno sobo in seksaš v drugi ?
<zdobbie> spot on
<msev-> pismo zadnje čase pa sam krešajo te sonde
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/banka-koper-spreminja-ime-in-dobiva-novega-lastnika-428446
<Pepelka> Banka Koper spreminja ime in dobiva novega lastnika - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Banka Koper bo dobila novo ime, Intesa Sanpaolo, lastniško pa bo deloma prešla pod Privredno banko Zagreb, so sporočili iz skupine Intesa San Paolo.«
<CrazyLemon> evo..zdaj pa bom mogu govorit .it ko bom Å¡el na banko...fckin italians
<msev-> haha
<idioterna> kaj ti je pa tezko
<idioterna> sej mors znat sam "mio soldi prego" k prides pa "vafankulo" k gres
<msev-> haha
<pitastrudl> a soldi je denar po italjansk
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> kolega iz idrije isto rečejo "soldi"
<pitastrudl> pa naglas majo bolj gorenski, sam besede pa vse neke napol italjanske
<pitastrudl> split in half
<CrazyLemon> Å¡oldi*
<pitastrudl> ja tro ja
<pitastrudl> to ja*
<lynxlynxlynx> ej, kakšen zvok oddajajo igrače za stiskanje
<lynxlynxlynx> squeek
<lynxlynxlynx> a mamo kakšno našo podobno besedo? naključno googlanje ni pomagalo
<pitastrudl> google pravi vreščanje samo je to nekaj drugega
<pitastrudl> nevem pa če je dovolj splošen izraz da bi tut to zajel
<pitastrudl> pomoje ne
<pitastrudl> mogoče piskanje
<pitastrudl> piskajoč zvok i guess?
<lynxlynxlynx> do tega sem tudi sam prišel
<lynxlynxlynx> a mamo res tako zvočno ubog besednjak
<matjaz> ping
<jabuk5> matjaz: pong
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> zdej mi pa nič ni jasno
<lynxlynxlynx> sam irc dela, nič drugega?
<matjaz> pazi to: zdej sem povezan na work vpn - iz terminala mam dostop samo do work PCjev, firefox dela normalno, IRC tudi
<matjaz> ne morem recimo pingat googla
<matjaz> ping
<jabuk5> matjaz: pong
<matjaz> al pa IRC pa ff delata ker je bla že postavljena povezava, ko sem ju odprl
<matjaz> hm
<lynxlynxlynx> enostavno za preverit
<matjaz> ping
<jabuk5> matjaz: pong
<matjaz> sej že vem kaj je
<matjaz> route se ne postavi
<matjaz> oh well
<skyx> matjaz:  tole bo drzalo -> al pa IRC pa ff delata ker je bla že postavljena povezava, ko sem ju odprl
<skyx> jaz imam za osx kar vpn.sh mi mi pobrise vse route in pozenem pred/po in lepo vse potem dela :)
<pitastrudl> kaj kdo ve mogoče zakaj mi na letališčih pa na nekaterih izjemah nebi openvpn delal?
<pitastrudl> pač ko se povežem na vpn, me odreže od interneta
<pitastrudl> drugače dela, e.g. eduroam
<pitastrudl> itd
<pitastrudl> ker nevem niti kje bi začel gledati
<CrazyLemon> https://www.t-2.net/novice/epicenter-comptech-lan-11-v-sodelovanju-s-t-2
<Pepelka> Ponudnik internetnih in
<Pepelka> »T-2 je najhitrejši ponudnik internetnih storitev za končne uporabnike v Sloveniji in gamerji so zagotovo njihova najzahtevnejša publika. Za slednje«
<skyx> nekateri imajo lhko zaprto celo se mi zdi ...
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvlAOCoUIAEMJIU.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<msev-> a tok podatkov pošlje?
<CrazyLemon> če ddosa pol ja
<msev-> poredna roomba
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/UrHSyHgDyR4?t=1m27s
<Pepelka> "Black Mirror" Gave Bryce Dallas Howard A Nervous Breakdown - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Before Bryce joined the Netflix show, she had a “Black Mirror”-esque reaction to watching the techno-paranoia drama. More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video T...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny da ne boš tudi ti mel breakdown :D
<dz0ny> naah
<dz0ny> sem že pogledal
<dz0ny> ep6 is da best
<pitastrudl> ta discord ni tak slab ej
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/Vy7rhEZ.png
<msev-> !g discord
<Pepelka> Discord - Free Voice and Text Chat for Gamers https://discordapp.com/
<pitastrudl> voice quality presenetljivo dobr
<msev-> nevem kko misljo to izvest na tvju
<msev-> komu se da hodt na internet browser pa tm čez it
<msev-> to more bit native
<pitastrudl> kaj
<pitastrudl> ja sej dela v browserju
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cvo_Ng0XYAI6igW.jpg:large
<matjaz> tanov macbook na ESC tipke
<matjaz> HAHAHA
<matjaz> nima*
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-26
<msevwork> good morning
<idioterna> a spet!
<idioterna> matjaz: a to je for real?
<matjaz> idioterna: naj bi blo, we shall see
<idioterna> aha vidm kako
<idioterna> kr bad za vim userje :)
<matjaz> pomojem je en kup developerjev na Applu, ki uporabljajo vim, dalo odpoved :)
<msevwork> kaj se je pa zgodl
<idioterna> msevwork: escape key is gone
<msevwork> ka pa zj a se ne da več uporabljat :D
<idioterna> ja za nas je zdej mac useless
<msevwork> lol
<msevwork> kaj pa nov text editor :D
<matjaz> msevwork, don't be funny
<matjaz> there's no such thing as a new text editor
<jabuk5> M 1.1 > 6.km JV od ŽIROV @26/10/2016 08:20:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.02+N,+14.18+E
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ko si že postal to nekaj časa nazaj :D http://imgur.com/gallery/EDX2K
<Pepelka> More from the bicycle carrier. - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<pitastrudl> here's more
<msevwork> a je sfw?
<msevwork> oz rajš prašam a je nsfw?
<idioterna> a je bil kdaj limonar sfw?
<CrazyLemon> js nism postal linka!
<idioterna> msevwork: nc zlo groznga ni, ena manekenka se neki zvera po biciklu
<idioterna> je pa oblecena
<idioterna> evo to bi znal bit nsfw, ce bi v sluzbo prnesu
<idioterna> https://scontent.fbeg1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/1381398_230320230466404_557122091_n.jpg?oh=bb9e4cc2856166e0cc3f2ad2eed821db&oe=58942AF2
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<metalcamp> ahoj
<metalcamp> nekam pozni ste danes :)
<CrazyLemon> better late than never
<skyx> lp
<slax0r> praznik je danes
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> peasants :P
<metalcamp> bomo videli kdo se bo v ponedeljek smejal :D
<skyx> hehe
<skyx> pri nas bo v pondeljek :D
<zdobbie> https://i.reddituploads.com/cf25c108a4c642408389ea71409029a4?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&s=7216e0c023573f16f07c39db9858f2bd
<idioterna> dobr rant
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk5> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 17.8°C @26.10.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk5> Vlažnost: 90% zahodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk5> Sončni vzhod: 05:37:46, Kulminacija: 10:50:11, Sončni zahod: 16:02:37
<jabuk5> Dan je dolg: 10ur 24min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> its like..seriously sunny and hawt
<idioterna> tle je sam vroce, sonca se ni
<idioterna> 'jutri bo dezevalo cel dan'
<idioterna> 'nism nc reku kje'
<CrazyLemon> serious question.. kakšna je možnost da je bil rainless day around the globe?
<slax0r> metalcamp: jaz ne, jaz se bom jokal nekje na firmi pod mizo
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: 100% on mars
<dz0ny> 0% on earth
<dz0ny> razen ce nam odpihne atmosfero :)
<slax0r> I'd rather have the atmosphere, thank you
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Streamlink (Livestreamer Fork) In Ubuntu Or Linux Mint Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/HltUbAjDI9s/install-streamlink-livestreamer-fork-in.html
<jabuk5> M 1.1 > 3.km SZ od VELENJA @26/10/2016 11:53:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.09+E
<zdobersek> VELEJE
<zdobersek> I'd rather have the Mars, thank you
<CrazyLemon> mars, snickers same caramel crap..me no likey
<matjaz> msevwork je pa danes zgleda zasut z delom
<matjaz> thank god
<CrazyLemon> zihr gugla 'fancy gnome addons'
<CrazyLemon> extensions..plugins..karkoli že
<matjaz> možno, ja :D
<zdobersek> gnome strap-ons
<CrazyLemon> +fancy
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cvo2EI2WIAAGKRU.jpg
<matjaz> včer sem mal gledal njegov twitter acc
<matjaz> kamorkoli gre, pravi, da so ga endorsal
<matjaz> pol pa uradni računi objavljajo da niso nobenega kandidata endorsali
<zdobersek> (12:30:37 PM) matjaz: včer sem mal gledal njegov twitter acc
<zdobersek> how fucking bored were you
<matjaz> very
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvgnOqcCYCM
<Pepelka> Mean Tweets - President Obama Edition #2 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Being President is a tough job. It’s one of the only jobs where you get a new approval rating every day. Now that we have this thing called social media, the...«
<matjaz> sej to ste videli, ne?
<matjaz> 1:30
<zdobbie> videli, videli
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/avtomoto/novice/sodba-je-padla-volkswagen-bo-dizelska-afera-v-zda-stala-vsaj-13-5-milijarde-evrov-428514
<Pepelka> Sodba je padla: Volkswagen bo dizelska afera v ZDA stala vsaj 13,5 milijarde evrov - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Volkswagen bo v ZDA za poravnavo v aferi z dvolitrskimi dizelskimi motorji plačal rekordnih 13,5 milijarde evrov, kar dve tretjini tega denarja pa bodo dobili lastniki vozil s temi motorji. Končni znesek poravnave bo s še trilitrskimi motorji najbrž še višji. V Evropi na Volkswagen pritiskajo tako Evropska komisija kot potrošniške organizacije, a odškodnin za evropske kupce vozil v Wolfsburgu ne bodo plačali.«
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se plača američanom..v evropi pa ne bodo nobenmu plačali?
<zdobersek> ask and yee shall receive
<matjaz> you shall not
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/slovenska-kolonija-pri-bahrain-meridi-vsak-dan-vecja-428513
<Pepelka> Slovenska kolonija pri Bahrain Meridi vsak dan večja - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Novoustanovljena kolesarska ekipa Bahrain Merida, pri kateri bo športni direktor Gorazd Štangelj, zanjo pa bodo nastopali Grega Bole, Borut Božič in Luka Pibernik, bo imela še več slovenskega pridiha. Kot je danes sporočil njun dozdajšnji klub Adria Mobil, bosta tja prestopila tudi mlada tekmovalca David Per in Domen Novak.«
<CrazyLemon> bahrain my ass...slovenia merida more like it
<dz0ny> komisija Å¡e preiskuje :)
<dz0ny> še potočnika so neki jebal
<dz0ny> kva jim ni povedal da je Volkswagen dirty
<dz0ny> pol jim pa reče a ste vi prebral moje letno poročilo
<dz0ny> kejr opozarjam ravno na to?
<zdobersek> pa rece komisija "bru, nobody reads anything anymore"
<zdobersek> pa rece potocnik, "then make an audiobook out of that report maybe"
<CrazyLemon> how can you make an audiobook without reading the damn thing?!?1
<metalcamp> outsourcing
<zdobersek> Siri please!
<metalcamp> sudo make audiobook
<zdobbie> or you just download the text-to-speech gnome strap-on
<metalcamp> that's not l33t
<CrazyLemon> !g gnome strap-on
<Pepelka> NATO Strap - Gnomon Watches http://www.gnomonwatches.com/accessories/nato-strap
<matjaz> !g gnome strapon
<Pepelka> Gnome Special by Strap-on Bum | Free Listening on SoundCloud https://soundcloud.com/strap-on-bum/gnome-special
<matjaz> noče dat google #nsfw rezultatov
<CrazyLemon> strap-on bum! its like..describing zdobbie
<msevwork> CrazyLemon, pajpej text v mycrofta :D
<msevwork> pa ti bo vse prebral
<msevwork> nekak dobi ven plain text pa pol pošlji na messagebus formatiran json s temu tekstom notr :D
<metalcamp> look who's back!
<msevwork> guess whos back
<msevwork> msev is back
<msevwork> back from work
<msevwork> still at work
<metalcamp> no wai
<msevwork> 5 minutk mam predn pride Å¡ef
<msevwork> pol pa naprej simulacije molekulske dinamike :D
<metalcamp> hitro vprašaj!
<msevwork> nebom
<msevwork> sam bom poizkušal zdebuggat zakaj noče gnome weather extensiona naložit
<msevwork> :D
<metalcamp> impossibru!
<msevwork> drgač dons je blo sam work related business nism se z gnomeam posebno ukvarjal haha :D
<CrazyLemon> so..your gnome is all plain and dull?
<CrazyLemon> no fancy animations..no 3D cube?!!
<metalcamp> but, but... it talks!
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14718815_10154491827340638_8768738108958466091_n.png?oh=13342480d21863ec840b86d167cc357e&oe=58A15C3F    evo
<msevwork> nene mam ful use ušmekan
<CrazyLemon> to kot da so naredili za msevwork
<CrazyLemon> danes sreda..danes neki dela!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msevwork> dash to dock, gno-menu, places, topicons plus, gtile, mediaplayer extension, customcorner, hide overwiev when click overview
<msevwork> pa pixel saver
<metalcamp> msevwork: pics
<msevwork> to bi mogu bl video
<msevwork> pa arc theme darker + papirus icons :)
<msevwork> bom dal sliko
<metalcamp> ja kaj pa je video če ne lotsa pics
<CrazyLemon> at least 25 pics per second pls!
<msevwork> aja na temu nimam gtilea mam doma
<msevwork> evl
<msevwork> evo sm odpru mal več oken da vidte http://imgur.com/a/TahxI
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<zdobersek> kva mas to za eno posast
<zdobersek> racunalnik mislimm
<lynxlynxlynx> tk vmesniki, vau
<msevwork> product: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
<msevwork> 32gb ddr4 rama
<msevwork> 512gb ssd, 2tb 7200rpm
<msevwork> grafična pa sam integrirana k nočejo da surgam vmes k delam
<lynxlynxlynx> zanimivo, bi mislil, da boste z gpuji prepogibal
<zdobersek> display je 3D
<zdobersek> ampak najbrz nocejo, k potem msevwork ne bi mel vec casa gnome debuggat na delovnem mestu
<matjaz> na weekly sestanku pa "msev, kaj si delal prejšnji teden?" "iskal gnome strapone"
<CrazyLemon> mentor:"oh cool..js tudi" *mentor high5s msev*
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk5> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk5> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: NoNotifications Indicator 0.9 Released With New Features  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/oKDlbGMKxqw/nonotifications-indicator-09-released.html
<CrazyLemon> twas an ok ride!
<zdobbie> mmmm pršut
<CrazyLemon> lokavski?
<zdobersek> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> L
<zdobbie> L
<CrazyLemon> ⅃
<zdobersek> dat unicode
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/digisvet/novice/moto-rola-se-vraca-v-slovenijo-428555
<Pepelka> Moto(rola) se vrača v Slovenijo - siol.net
<Pepelka> »Lastnik blagovne znamke Moto, kitajski Lenovo, se je nekoliko premislil in bo telefone blagovne znamke Moto predstavil (in prodajal) tudi v Sloveniji.«
<CrazyLemon> 'bout time!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/animals/a23362/dinosaurs-probably-didnt-roar-but-quacking-isnt-out-of-the-question/
<Pepelka> Dinosaurs Probably Didn't Roar, But Some Definitely Quacked
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme vogel
<jabuk5> ARSO: Vogel (1500m): 6.2°C @26.10.2016 18:50 UTC.
<jabuk5> Vlažnost: 99% vzhodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk5> Sončni vzhod: 05:38:40, Kulminacija: 10:49:52, Sončni zahod: 16:01:03
<jabuk5> Dan je dolg: 10ur 22min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> https://electrek.co/2016/10/26/tesla-tsla-announces-q3-financial-results-beat-expectations-and-make-a-profit-of-22-million-shareholders-letter/
<CrazyLemon> they started to make money!
<CrazyLemon> !g surface studio
<Pepelka> Microsoft Surface Studio | Powerful workstation designed for the ... https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/surface/devices/surface-studio
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-27
<speed-> morgen
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/trees/comments/59k5go/my_entire_family_just_ate_my_cannabutter_what_do/
<Pepelka> mY ENTIRE FAMILY JUST ATE MY CANNABUTTER WHAT DO i DO?? : trees
<Pepelka> »Guys my naive mother used my CANNABUTTER to make dinner with. Apparently we were out of real butter and she used mine because she though it was...«
<zdobbie> http://imgur.com/vnEax6j
<Pepelka> UK on average penis size - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<speed-> lol dobra
<speed-> to je jeba ja, ko zastrupis celo familijo :D
<speed-> sem ze vido parkrat da so stari neke kekse spozrli te pa panika :D
<speed-> pa ti lovci zdaj ne dolgo nazaj ko so tudi kukije spozrli pa cela panika bila haha
<speed-> se v bolnico so sli
<speed-> pa vse :))
<speed-> prokleti telci
<pitastrudl> jutro
<pitastrudl> enkrat sm poejdu 30 dni staro pašteto, sem falil da je treba pojest 1 tedn po odprtju
<pitastrudl> was not fun
<speed-> ja tisto ni fun
<speed-> kukiji pa so fun
<speed-> :D
<yang> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/10/tell-copyright-office-copyright-law-shouldnt-punish-research-and-repair
<Pepelka> Tell the Copyright Office: Copyright Law Shouldn't Punish Research and Repair | Electronic Frontier Foundation
<Pepelka> »After eighteen years, we may finally see real reform to the Digital Millennium Copyright Act’s unconstitutional pro-DRM provisions. But we need your help.«
<msevwork> jutro
<msevwork> učer sem pa delal do 7 zvečer
<msevwork> :D
<yang> delal ali IRCal ?
<msevwork> delal delal
<msevwork> tko na polno moč
<zdobbie> debuggal gnome?
<speed-> si kaj naredo?
<speed-> to je vprasanje :D
<speed-> efektivnost
<msevwork> ja 10ns simulacija je v teku zj, dons bom dobu relaksirano strukturo proteina da bom lahko mutante pol delal
<msevwork> dobr je Å¡lo skoz
<speed-> to to
<msevwork> skripte za charmm so zlo lahko berljive
<zdobersek> 10ns?
<zdobersek> to je ze menda koncan
<matjaz> lol
<matjaz> MUTANTS ASSEMBLE
<msevwork> joj openweathermap kaže da je light rain v ljubljani
<msevwork> epic fail
<zdobbie> the epicest
<speed-> ce pa je pol leta megla
<CrazyLemon> !g epic ride weather
<Pepelka> Connect Epic Ride Weather with Runkeeper https://runkeeper.com/apps/epic-ride-weather/723860
<yang> .vfreme lj
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk5> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 9°C @27.10.2016 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk5> Vlažnost: 84% jugozahodnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk5> Sončni vzhod: 05:36:46, Kulminacija: 10:46:51, Sončni zahod: 15:56:56
<jabuk5> Dan je dolg: 10ur 20min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .potres
<jabuk5> M 1.1 > 3.km SZ od VELENJA @26/10/2016 11:53:23  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.09+E
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk5> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16.3°C @27.10.2016 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk5> Vlažnost: 51% severnik 3.3 m/s (11.9 km/h)
<jabuk5> Sončni vzhod: 05:39:10, Kulminacija: 10:50:06, Sončni zahod: 16:01:03
<jabuk5> Dan je dolg: 10ur 21min 54s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> notad
<pitastrudl> bad*
<skyx> lp
<msevwork> a ti ta ride weather pokaže tut zaoblačenost na ruti=
<speed-> a wat now?
<zdobersek> a ruta
<zdobersek> scarf
<speed-> zdobersek bos ti meni mogel kontra prevajat
<zdobersek> Å marYEA http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/v-smarskem-vrtcu-v-vrecki-z-igracami-odkrili-prisluskovalno-napravo.html
<speed-> :)
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - V šmarskem vrtcu v vrečki z igračami odkrili prisluškovalno napravo
<Pepelka> »V šmarskem vrtcu je pomočnica vzgojiteljice v vrečki za igrače enega od otrok odkrila prisluškovalno napravo. O tem je obvestila vodstvo vrtca in policijo, ki je zadevo že predala specializiranemu državnem tožilstvu. Oseba, ki je nastavila prisluškovalno napravo, naj bi dejanje priznala in se zanj vodstvu vrtca tudi opravičila.«
<zdobersek> speed-: vacalejg
<speed-> vacalejg?
<speed-> to pa majkemi ni nase
<zdobersek> http://sobotainfo.com/slovar
<zdobersek> "Tej vacalejg njoj pa nikak ne paše."
<speed-> to prvic cujem
<zdobersek> ti si nek wannabe prekmurec ocitno
<zdobersek> razkrinkan!
<speed-> to so valda ovi goricki
<speed-> zabaceni :D
<msevwork> sm ugotovu da je una extension prastara
<msevwork> tko da sm najdu eno bl up to date in dela
<msevwork> good work msev
<msevwork> zj pa nazaj na simulacijo
<msevwork> much work no play
<msevwork> ok?
<zdobersek> matjaz: as vidu
<zdobersek> impostorje prevajam
<matjaz> zdobersek, uf, slaba
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/10/26/hacker-team-scores-over-100k-for-hacking-a-fully-patched-nexus-6p-at-mobile-pwn2own/
<Pepelka> Hacker team scores over $100K for hacking a fully-patched Nexus 6P at Mobile Pwn2Own
<Pepelka> »One of the more interesting things to emerge from the digital revolution is hacking competitions and prizes, wherein benevolent "white hat" hackers are inv... by Michael Crider in News, Nexus 6P, Videos«
<metalcamp> wow such monies
<msevwork> open grid scheduler uporabljamo na gruči
<napsy_> dan
<skyx> lp
<msevwork> a hočte vidt msev image of the day :D
<msevwork> haha
<speed-> ajde
<speed-> da te vidimo
<msevwork> a obstaja kšn private sharing
<msevwork> da ni imgur k je povsod prikazano
<speed-> stargate.ki.si
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> http://imgur.com/a/9yKNR
<speed-> to je ta zloglasni mutant?
<msevwork> ne to še ni, zj primerjam dva druga nativna citokroma, da bom lahko izbral sekvenco na našem kje bo interagiral z receptorjem
<speed-> u go girl!
<speed-> :D
<msevwork> pač po homologiji med njima, k vidš sta kljub zelo različnem aminokislinskem zaporedju strukturi zelo analogni
<msevwork> yes yes :D
<jabuk5> The YES dance
<jabuk5> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4
<zdobersek> UH OH
<zdobersek> LOOK AT KIKI
<zdobersek> DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DIGN
<CrazyLemon> looks like spaghetti to me
<metalcamp> msevwork: do tell moar
<zdobbie> msevwork: can I get high off of it tho?
<msevwork> ja ena fletna punca je te mutante neki pomerla v eksperimentu js morm pa zj korelirat molekulsko sliko dogajanja in podat obrazložitev zakaj je določen boljši od drugega
<matjaz> kere mutante pa maš
<matjaz> wolverine?
<matjaz> magneto?
<matjaz> psylocke?
<idioterna> joj msevwork
<idioterna> manire!
<idioterna> vedno k napises "fletna punca" se spodob, da je zraven url
<idioterna> ne da te mormo skos opominjat!
<matjaz> classic msevwork
<msevwork> sori tele Å¡e nism slikal
<zdobersek> what
<msevwork> mam sam cifro pa mail
<msevwork> nimam fbja
<msevwork> idioterna :)
<zdobersek> riddle me this one please (01:41:50 PM) msevwork: sori tele Å¡e nism slikal
<metalcamp> msevwork: priorities...
<napsy> https://i.redd.it/ic5uodx8ywtx.jpg
<zdobersek> oh qi ...
<msevwork> mogoče je zdobersek na kmetih pa ne razume :D haha
<zdobersek> msevwork: dost blizu kmetije zvim, ampak povej
<zdobersek> zakaj slikas zenske?
<msevwork> ja če mi je idioterna naroču
<zdobersek> a si v prostem casu fotograf?
<msevwork> lol zdobersek dobr me :D haha
<msevwork> uglavnm tist je blo joke na idioternino prošnjo :D
<idioterna> reku sm url
<idioterna> ne da mors slikat
<zdobersek> ja upam
<idioterna> men je cist zadost ime, priimek, poklic oceta in matere, dekliski priimek matere, datum rojstva, krvna skupina, verska pripadnost, morebitne kronicne ali dedne bolezni in nagnjenost k njim in kolk prekolesari vsako leto
<idioterna> slike ne rabm.
<msevwork> hahahaha
<msevwork> rada kolesari ja :D
<idioterna> ja no pol loh dodas se url na stravo
<idioterna> da vidm kaj to pomen
<idioterna> kvantitativno
<msevwork> zj sm ugotovu da ma fanta :(
<msevwork> brb
<zdobersek> WE DID IT #ubuntu-si
<slax0r> did what?
<napsy> eh sj to ni ovira ce ma fanta
<slax0r> what did I just walk into?!
<napsy> 14:52 < msevwork> zj sm ugotovu da ma fanta :(
<zdobersek> hva zj
<zdobersek> sej si bil skoz celo epizodo povezan
<skyx> kje je slika? :)
<slax0r> zdobersek: povezan...to sem tut cele noci, pa ne vem o cem se gre
<slax0r> ni mi za brat a wall of text
<slax0r> so I walked into it...
<slax0r> aja, did it, da je msev odsel?
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobersek> neko punco je nasu na institutu, ta pa se mora zdej pretvarjat, da ze ma fanta
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/TP3zi14.jpg
<yang_> se kdo spozna na pakete mobilne telefonije pod 10 eur ? kaj se splaca ?
<yang_> nekako se nagibam k izimobilu
<lynxlynxlynx> bob?
<CrazyLemon> bob ftw
<zdobbie> Odenkirk?
<zdobbie> wat een champ
<jabuk5> M 1.9 > 23.km JZ od HRASTOVELJ @27/10/2016 19:23:01  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.33+N,+13.76+E
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/jansa-bo-moral-novinarki-zaradi-zaljivega-tvita-placati-6-tisoc-evrov/406249
<Pepelka> Janša bo moral novinarki zaradi žaljivega tvita plačati 6 tisoč evrov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Velenjsko okrajno sodišče je v primeru odškodninske tožbe novinarke Mojce Šetinc Pašek zoper Janeza Janšo izreklo zamudno sodbo. Janša bo zaradi žaljivega tvita moral plačati šest tisoč evrov kazni.«
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<zdobersek> mal drazje kokr 30 in 35EUR
<b0f0> a bi vas kej motil, če kr tuki vprašam glede irc clienta "weechat", ker na weechat kanalu so mal odsotni ?
<zdobersek> voljno!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/RevijaMonitor/posts/10157667459220652
<Pepelka> Monitor - Chronik | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Monitor. Gefällt 1.743 Mal · 70 Personen sprechen darüber. Zabavna elektronika | Računalništvo | Nove tehnologije«
<zdobersek> telewhoa!
<b0f0> recimo rad bi dami tud inactive/neaktivno okno prikazuje v barvah tako kt aktivno okno ali je to možno?
<b0f0> uporabljam split window
<b0f0> se prav en kanal je vedno aktriven en pa neaktiven kako nardit da barva oboje
<dz0ny> barva oboje?
<b0f0> aha sm ze dobil odgovor pozabte
<b0f0> caw
<dz0ny> :D
<zdobersek> NAM POZABU
<speed-> ej ka ste nori malo
<speed-> zdaj pa sem uzaljen
<speed-> youtube mi je madzarsko reklamo vrtel
<speed-> pardon ne youtube, twitch!
<tadej> re
<b0f0> Iz Gentoo na Kubuntu na Arch linux na Opensuse na Archlinux na Nixos na Ubuntu ... no zdej imam 1dan ubuntu nameščen, nekak na nixos nisem znal popravt error-jev ko sem nameščal Unreal Engine
<b0f0> u glavnm živjo vsem skupej
<lynxlynxlynx> b0z0?
<b0f0> z upanjem na bolj uspešeno nameščanje UE4.13
<lynxlynxlynx> mal čudno je, da si šel cel sistem menjat zarad enega paketa
<b0f0> jah igro mislm narest z Unreal Engine ...
<b0f0> in to rabim da dela
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher je spakiran?
<b0f0> ni spakiran oz je podprt za ubuntu arch pa mislm da se opensuse ..sej se bi dal tud drugje to popedant samo kaj ko to tolk časa vzame
<b0f0> pa NIxos sem uporablju komej en teden in nisem mel pojma
<speed-> dela to sploh na linuxu? :D
<speed-> unity vem da je mel probleme oz sploh ni delal
<b0f0> ja enim je uspel, so kaki bugi sam baje se da
<speed-> zakaj si nebi poenostavil zivljenja
<speed-> pa dal win gor ?
<jabuk5> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<speed-> ce ze hoces to delat
<lynxlynxlynx> če prav, da je linux podprt?
<speed-> ali pa...bog ne daj maca
<speed-> :D
<b0f0> Unity3d mi je delu na linuxu .. mislm da mi bo tud v ubuntu
<b0f0> mam windowse samo mi niso všeč
<b0f0> maca pa tud nočem
<speed-> *high five*
<zdobersek> dat test of faith
<zdobersek> (08:03:31 PM) speed-: zakaj si nebi poenostavil zivljenja
<zdobersek> (08:03:32 PM) speed-: pa dal win gor ?
<jabuk5> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<b0f0> hmm
<dz0ny> unity3d so zdej cist portal na linux
<dz0ny> prej je mel nek ne unified engine
<b0f0> jp
<dz0ny> zdej je isto jedro za vse ose
<speed-> kul
<dz0ny> tko d atud editor dela
<b0f0> jp
<dz0ny> mam na todo pogledat
<dz0ny> b0f0: delas for fun game al firma?
<b0f0> delam for fun
<b0f0> ce mi pa uspe bom su pa sp
<b0f0> upam nakek da bo tko
<b0f0> bomo pa vidl ka bo
<b0f0> se sestra bi se mi prkljucila kt poskusa se blender naucit
<lynxlynxlynx> blender ima tud svoj engine
<speed-> playcanvas je keri kaj gledal
<speed-> tudi adijo pamet pa online :)
<zdobersek> cega
<CrazyLemon> caga?
<CrazyLemon> https://askubuntu.com/questions/838491/systemd-shim-error-after-upgrading-from-16-04-to-16-10
<Pepelka> apt - systemd-shim error after upgrading from 16.04 to 16.10 - Ask Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> i'm like a pro or smth!
<zdobersek> no
<lynxlynxlynx> .vreme vogel
<jabuk5> ARSO: Vogel (1500m): 2.5°C @27.10.2016 18:40 UTC.
<jabuk5> Vlažnost: 87% jugovzhodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk5> Sončni vzhod: 05:40:06, Kulminacija: 10:49:47, Sončni zahod: 15:59:27
<jabuk5> Dan je dolg: 10ur 19min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> _speed: a gledas wc?
<_speed> wc?
<_speed> aja za hs
<_speed> eh ne
<_speed> malo sem prej, pa je moj 'champion' spuso tak da mi je dolzen 1 pack :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-28
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJKdh1KZ0w
<Pepelka> Rockwell Retro Encabulator - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Latest technology by Rockwell Automation«
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk5> Ponoči in zjutraj bo v zahodni Sloveniji pretežno jasno. Drugod bo pretežno oblačno ali megleno. Na Primorskem bo še pihala povečini šibka burja.  Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 2 do 7, v alpskih dolinah malo pod 0 stopinj C.
<jabuk5> Jutri bo pretežno jasno. Dopoldne bo po nižinah še megla ali nizka oblačnost. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 11 do 15, na Primorskem okoli 18 stopinj C.
<speed-> mrogen
<speed-> morgen*
<zdobbie> vsi delamo
<zdobbie> sam ~nekdo~ ne
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> tgif
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/B4NnNyO.gifv
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/HHUnnla.png
<speed-> kdo je ta nekdo?
<slax0r> e
<slax0r> me*
<slax0r> work is for pussies
<zdobbie> speed-: guess maybe
<zdobbie> or maybe let's not http://www.politico.com/story/2016/10/donald-trump-election-cancel-230414#ixzz4OKBwqXzi
<Pepelka> Trump: 'We should just cancel the election and just give it to Trump' - POLITICO
<Pepelka> »&quot;What are we even having it for? What are we having it for?” Donald Trump asked.«
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/euPDxoH.gifv dat recovery
<Pepelka> When you spit your gum out, but your hands are dirty
<jabuk5> M 1.2 > 8.km JZ od RADEČ @28/10/2016 07:50:11  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.03+N,+15.1+E
<metalcamp> jutro
<matjaz> 'br jutr!
<pitastrudl> morgen from minhen
<pitastrudl> kaj na teh wifijih na letališčih blokirajo vpnje? moram zagnat na drugem portu al kako
<slax0r> mozno
<idioterna> vcasuh
<idioterna> vcasih
<pitastrudl> mi ne povezuje na vpn, kar dobivam od errojev je pa "ERROR: Linux route add command failed: external program exited with error status: 2"
<matjaz> a, to pa ne bo wifi kriv
<matjaz> pomojem
<pitastrudl> pomoje na strežniku
<pitastrudl> samo nevem kako povezavo ma to med wifijem pa nastavitve vpnja
<pitastrudl> od googla dns mi pinga normalno, strani se ne loudajo
<pitastrudl> pa na ircu sem lahko, ker je na isti instanci
<dz0ny> vpn ti blokirajo
<dz0ny> btw ce ga mas si terorist :)
<dz0ny> al tko nekak so rekl
<dz0ny> moras si ga dat na port 53 udp
<dz0ny> al pa 443 tcp
<dz0ny> pa pol se nekak dela
<dz0ny> ce ne pa iodine
<dz0ny> http://code.kryo.se/iodine/
<Pepelka> kryo.se: iodine (IP-over-DNS, IPv4 over DNS tunnel)
<Pepelka> »iodine is a free (ISC licensed) tunnel application to forward IPv4 traffic through DNS servers (IP over DNS). Works on Linux, FreeBSD, NetBSD, OpenBSD and Mac OS X.«
<CrazyLemon> TIL lock screen ne pomeni 'i will ignore all keyboard inputs'
<zdobersek> you usually use a keyboard to unlock the lock screen
<dz0ny> a se ti je pornhub odprl :D
<dz0ny> lahka kr TIFu napišeš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne..v suspend sm ga poslal
<CrazyLemon> TIFu = today i f'''' up?
<slax0r> aye
<slax0r> reddit.com/r/tifu
<slax0r> enjoy
<slax0r> the fake stories
<msevwork> kašn butast bug
<msevwork> nautilus se mi noče več odpret
<zdobersek> there he is!
<zdobersek> korektno pocaku 12min, preden postavi vprasanje, zarad kterega se je sele po dvanajsti povezu na kanal
<msevwork> sm mogu killat Files da je pol v drugo se lepo odpru
<msevwork> ampak nevem kaj je fora da se ne odpre vedno
<metalcamp> že cel dan sem razmišljal, da nekaj ne štima... zdobersek saves the day
<matjaz> evo, pa sem se dal v svet IoT
<matjaz> naročil Hue žarnice
<matjaz> da vidim, če tud DDoSajo
<yang> ja dober DDOS source bos
<zdobersek> Hue Hue Hue
<matjaz> tri sem naroču, ja
<matjaz> :)
<zdobbie> Hue
<zdobbie> a linkas prosm?
<CrazyLemon> !g phillips hue
<zdobbie> oh, kak je enim fino!
<zdobbie> cetrt cez eno ce picijo dam!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/slovenec-oli-the-walker-uspesno-preckal-celotno-ameriko/406310
<Pepelka> Slovenec Oli The Walker uspešno prečkal celotno Ameriko :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Oliver Tič je v manj kot pol leta uspešno končal svoj projekt in popolnoma sam prečkal ZDA.«
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.de/Philips-inklusive-app-gesteuert-Verpackung-8718696449554/dp/B016H0R7SE/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1477654062&sr=8-9&keywords=philips+hue
<Pepelka> Philips Hue White LED Lampe 9.5 W, EEK A+, A60 E27 Starter Set inklusive Bridge, 2-er Set, dimmbar, app-gesteuert, Standard Verpackung 8718696449554: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung
<Pepelka> »Philips Hue White LED Lampe 9.5 W, EEK A+, A60 E27 Starter Set inklusive Bridge, 2-er Set, dimmbar, app-gesteuert, Standard Verpackung 8718696449554: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung«
<matjaz> tole sem vzel
<matjaz> pa še eno dodatno žarnico
<zdobersek> cak
<zdobersek> 3 pare si kupu?
<matjaz> 3 žarnice
<matjaz> tale paket + ena žarnica
<zdobersek> 90 EUR?
<zdobersek> mad lad!
<matjaz> stahp eet
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/59ssse/on_friday_an_elementary_school_teacher_poses_her/
<Pepelka> On Friday, an elementary school teacher poses her students a challenge.... : Jokes
<Pepelka> »"If you can tell me who said the following quote, they don't have to come to school on Monday: 'We have nothing to fear, but fear itself'" A hand...«
<yang> Evo voznik začetnik vozil 129kmh v coni 50, zapeljal s ceste in podrl dva drevesa
<zdobersek> it's a free country!
<idioterna> no it's not
<idioterna> napise se "dve drevesi"
<idioterna> je pa znacilno za priseljence z juga da tega ne vedo
<yang_> nas dva
<zdobersek> kvaj se bo dons vrtel
<zdobersek> well allow me
<zdobersek> .yt approaching nirvana underground
<jabuk5> Underground - Approaching Nirvana https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzHLFMu9Vsw
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/zvezna-porota-presenetljivo-oprostila-upornike-iz-oregona/406303
<Pepelka> Zvezna porota presenetljivo oprostila upornike iz Oregona :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Ameriška zvezna porota v Oregonu je Ammona Bundyja, njegovega brata in nekaj drugih soobtoženih presenetljivo oprostila krivde zaradi zavzetja zvezne zgradbe v narodnem parku v začetku leta.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> https://electrek.co/2016/10/28/george-hotz-cancels-his-tesla-autopilot-like-comma-one-after-request-from-nhtsa/
<yang_> mene bolj zanima kako mislijo narest hacker-proof avto navigacijo ;)
<idioterna> to je pa res easy
<idioterna> v glove compartment das atlas.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/10/27/alcohol-with-caffeine_n_12672126.html
<Pepelka> Drinking Alcohol With Caffeine Is Like Taking Cocaine, Says Science
<Pepelka> »Yeah, not such a great idea.«
<yang_> a zato sem jst cuden po pivu in kokakoli
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> ti si vedno čuden
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang_> nimas kej, eni se rodimo cudni
<idioterna> rodil si se v pivu in kokakoli?
<idioterna> you have a horrible mother
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://www.kineziolog.si/vsakodnevno-pitje-kofeinskih-napitkov-bo-zmanjsalo-pozitiven-vpliv-na-zmogljivost/
<Pepelka> Vsakodnevno pitje kofeinskih napitkov bo zmanjšalo pozitiven vpliv na zmogljivost | Kineziolog
<zdobersek> ne pa ne
<yang_> kinezija, jel to drugo ime za kineze
<zdobersek> nije
<upd> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-10-28/fbi-said-reopen-probe-hillary-clinton-emails olol
<Pepelka> FBI Said To Reopen Probe Into Hillary Clinton Emails | Zero Hedge
<CrazyLemon> .time cali
<jabuk5> Trenutni čas v Cali, Valle del Cauca, Colombia je 13:00
<CrazyLemon> .time california
<jabuk5> Trenutni čas v California, USA je 11:00
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-29
<zdobbie> halp
<CrazyLemon> its .help
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<zdobbie> .jalp
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<zdobbie> .halp
<jabuk5> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 11.5°C @29.10.2016 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk5> Vlažnost: 64% jugovzhodnik 0.9 m/s (3.2 km/h)
<jabuk5> Sončni vzhod: 05:41:58, Kulminacija: 10:49:59, Sončni zahod: 15:58:00
<jabuk5> Dan je dolg: 10ur 16min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk5> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 9.3°C @29.10.2016 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk5> Vlažnost: 74% jugovzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk5> Sončni vzhod: 05:42:16, Kulminacija: 10:50:26, Sončni zahod: 15:58:36
<jabuk5> Dan je dolg: 10ur 16min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hm..bo treba počakat še kakšno urco
<msev-> jutro :D
<msev-> dobr sm 6 urc spal
<msev-> svež :D
<msev-> prej pa paaaaarttyyyyy
<msev-> pa dons spet paaarrtttyyy
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni ...
<CrazyLemon> peaceful day for us! \o/
<msev-> dont be so sure about it
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/koush/status/792153662051131392
<Pepelka> koush auf Twitter: "hey everyone please fund my new kickstarter https://t.co/PjxvUg9ajZ"
<CrazyLemon> base layer or not..that is the question
<msev-> ej http://www.w3schools.com/jsref/tryit.asp?filename=tryjsref_datetime-local_get kko bi s tem povezal message payload? da bi ta value k ga da time picker bil prenešen v msg.payload, pol bi pa returnov msg in bi loh naprej uporabu ta datum?
<Pepelka> Tryit Editor v3.1
<msev-> za izbrat npr datum zalivanja trave
<msev-> al pa kj tazga
<msev-> pa uro
 * speed- slaps msev-
<speed-> idi pit
<msev-> jest bom Å¡u
<msev-> zle čez pol ure
<msev-> sam dj no speed- sj sm bil pridn zle 1 mesc
<msev-> k sm v službi nism nč spraševal
<msev-> zj k mamo mal več dni frej pa loh
<speed-> nas
<speed-> tam si ziher :D
<msev-> tam sm ziher ja
<msev-> :D
<speed-> drugace pa mas vse nareto ne
<speed-> zberes datum + vrne ti ga
<speed-> nevem v cem je problem
<speed-> take it use it!
<speed-> :D
<msev-> sj sm sam nevem kko to povežem s temu msg.payloadom
<msev-> npr msg.payload = value; /n  return msg
<speed-> nimam pojma kaj je msg.payload
<speed-> in ja
<msev-> ja
<speed-> v pravo smer razmisljas
<msev-> kko nj to nardim
<msev-> aha a pač msg.payload = x;
<msev-> return msg;
<speed-> var msg = {payload: document.getElementById("myLocalDate").value};
<speed-> return msg
<msev-> hvala tega se nebi nikol spomnu
<speed-> eh :D
<speed-> ves kaj
<speed-> norosti govoris!
<speed-> grem jaz rajsi vrt kopat :D
<msev-> js sm pa grabu listje že speed-
<msev-> :D
<speed-> eh jaz morem pol vrta skopat danes
<speed-> pa zdaj idem
<speed-> sem si mogel enega pol mesanega naredit
<speed-> za motivacijo haha
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa zunaj je neverjetno lepo vreme, tak da nebo cist nic skodilo :)
<speed-> ajd
<msev-> super
<msev-> ajd
<idioterna> evo, ta je za yanga
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/jeremylafty/status/792005080698552320
<Pepelka> 𓉡 auf Twitter: "what is the government hiding from us https://t.co/bENkjEN89i"
<yang> hehe
<msev-> ej folk
<msev-> speed mi je sicer dobr povedal
<msev-> ampak ne dela
<yang> Evo idioterna Å¡e en link zate http://www.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/cesto-je-preckala-pri-dvojni-neprekinjeni-crti-umrla-je-na-kraju
<Pepelka> Cesto je prečkala pri dvojni neprekinjeni črti, umrla je na kraju | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Peška je bila stara 65 let.«
<yang> K si glih iz unga konca doma
<idioterna> ne berem slovenskih novic
<idioterna> prevec cenim svoje mentalno zdravje
<idioterna> ce bi ze hotu unict mozgane bi rajs vsake 5 minut en joint przgal
<yang> Zakaj se mi zdi, da Suzie Quatro poje v Brittish English, čeprav je Američanka... ?*
<msev-> kaj je tuki narobe http://pastebin.com/qxwXNhHq
<Pepelka> <!DOCTYPE html> <html> <body> <input type="datetime-local" id="myLocalDate" - Pastebin.com
<msev-> cmon
<idioterna> msev-: kaj bi pa rad naredu
<msev-> da mi da datum in čas v msg
<msev-> v msg.payload
<idioterna> sej ti ga
<lowk3y> tle ze kdo na 16.10 ?
<msev-> idioterna, kaj pa mislš da je problem pol
<idioterna> msev-: ker problem?
<idioterna> lowk3y: CrazyLemon je
<idioterna> msev-: sej ni problema?
<msev-> idioterna, ne gre v msg.payload datum no
<idioterna> msev-: kako ne?
<idioterna> js ga vidm not
<idioterna> ce pozenem tvojo kodo
<msev-> pol je to ena fora z node-redom
<msev-> je treba zgleda Å¡e neki ekstra dodat
<idioterna> kasnim node redom
<idioterna> nobene fore ni
<idioterna> kaj te moti povej
<idioterna> mislm po cem ti sklepas da v msg.payload ni datuma
<idioterna> ?
<msev-> ja js prtisnem na ta gumb try it in datum ne gre potem v debug pane node-reda :D
<msev-> kamor bi mogu it da bi ga potem naprej uporabu :D
<idioterna> kasn debug pane
<idioterna> datum gre v msg.payload
<idioterna> mogoce te zmede to k msg das v innerhtml
<idioterna> namest msg.payload
<idioterna> probi tkole
<idioterna>     document.getElementById("demo").innerHTML = msg.payload;
<speed-> pa to vseeno negre v node-red :D
<msev-> ja to sm že probov
<msev-> pa vseen ne gre not
<speed-> msev- si res nebi ti pogledal nekih cist osnov
<speed-> kako gre kaj povrsti
<speed-> lazje ti bo
<msev-> bom speed- prsežem
<msev-> sam zle bi rd tole whippov up z vašo pomočjo
<msev-> :D
<speed-> idioterna dela za google dobi 500k na leto pa se mora s tabo ubadat :p
<msev-> haha
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja dobro polovico tega ponujajo za senior engineerje
<idioterna> sam to je bruto, polovico pol drzave pojejo
<speed-> delas remote za njih iz nekih otokov :)
<msev-> lol
<msev-> a pol je idioterna največji dev car kle na kanalu :D
<speed-> ampak ni bil to point! :)
<speed-> ja msev-, zdaj si pa zracunaj koliko je njegova ura, bos premislil preden kaj vprasas :D
<msev-> hahaha
<msev-> on je dobra duša se sam ponud :)
<idioterna> speed-: google ne omogoca remote worka
<idioterna> ce ne bi mogoce zdej dejansko delal zanje
<msev-> uglavnm tnx so far :), čeprov še ne dela mi je všeč da mam začetn framework za tole postavlen haha
<msev-> zj bom pa prašov Nicka O'Learyja z IBM-a, tipa k je MQTT protokol izumu haha :D
 * msev- -a ni sram prašat :D
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> mene je pa se 2 dni po tem, kak sem bil nor da nisem znal, ko gluposti sprasujem :)
<CrazyLemon> note to self: kupujmo slovensko je en velik BS
<CrazyLemon> note to self 2: tamai hlače nikoli več
<msev-> speed-, dobra psihološka taktika :D
<msev-> ampak se ti ne bom pustu :D
<msev-> hahaah
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/HTHncE
<CrazyLemon> kdo ve kje je to? ^
<speed-> no idea
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: izola?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna umag
<CrazyLemon> kr lep zalivček..ko ni turistov :)
<CrazyLemon> https://goo.gl/rtEGva   tkole zgleda brez google filtra
<CrazyLemon> a veš tist ko omejiš interface na 1024kbps in nato speed test pokaže Peak:	11.7 Mbit/s (1.46 MB/s)
<CrazyLemon> lol..ali je hitrost okrog 230kbps ali pa je "unlimited" oziroma max kar zmore povezava
<CrazyLemon> stupid qos
<CrazyLemon> da ga je.. ni šans tega naštimat
<CrazyLemon> ali je okrog 200kbps ali pa več mbps
<zdobbie> .halp
<CrazyLemon> you are halpless
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/lcRNZOa.jpg
<jabuk> M 2.6 > 17.km  J od HRASTOVELJ @30/10/2016 01:02:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.36+N,+13.85+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-10-30
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orlRQDEXdyE&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> How To Sharpen Pencils - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Source video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkSmaFAuaH4&feature=youtu.be«
<zdobbie> SNEKTOP http://i.imgur.com/QTYxWQs.jpg
<msev-> pitastrudl, Teamspeak server maš dol
<CrazyLemon> oh noes!
<slax0r> moj se pa vedno siba
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8svr09otXU
<Pepelka> Day of Infamy Cooperative Gameplay - Salerno Stronghold (Early Access) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kr kul
<Pepelka> »Buy Day of Infamy on sale for the Steam Daily Deal! 25% off until October 31 at 10am PST. http://store.steampowered.com/app/447820 Cooperative gameplay on th...«
<CrazyLemon> New gTLD: wow
<CrazyLemon> www.wow
<CrazyLemon> must have!
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 32.km JZ od IZOLE @30/10/2016 11:50:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.29+N,+13.46+E
<CrazyLemon> http://www.etnomuza.si:8080/
<Pepelka> Home - Ethnomuse
<CrazyLemon> what in the world is this
<zdobbie> FUCKING SUNDAYS MAN
<CrazyLemon> WHATS WRONG WITH SUNDAYS? ITS SUN AND ITS DAY
<idioterna> well
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/cold-ride
 * CrazyLemon kupu toe thingy včeraj
<CrazyLemon> kr pomagalo..
<zdobbie> do you mean: foot condom?
<CrazyLemon> no i mean toe thingy
<zdobbie> fwiw loh tud zeitungpapir das pod vlozek v cevlju
<zdobbie> pomaga kot izolator
<zdobbie> #protip
<CrazyLemon> namesto zimske jakne uporabiš slovenske novice
<CrazyLemon> #protip
<idioterna> copatki so fajn k zamasijo une zracnike spredej
<idioterna> k pozim niso tolk nice
<idioterna> v sencnih soteskah je kr mrzlo no, sploh ce ksn potok tece poleg
<idioterna> sicer ni bil minus, k sva sla sele ob enajstih od doma
<skyx> lp
<zdobbie> ~H~ ~O~ ~I~
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/GranthamEcology/status/791736738377064452
<Pepelka> Grantham Ecologist auf Twitter: "I just love how ungainly these #toads are in #slowmo! https://t.co/94x1fHGJWp"
<CrazyLemon> stupid toads
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/i/moments/791746773643464704
<Pepelka> Museu de la Tècnica
<Pepelka> »‟And, by the way, I never made it to Dalí Museum. This was surreal as it was.” – a story by @mwichary«
<zdobbie> OMG \CR
<CrazyLemon> cristiano ronaldo?
<zdobbie> ne
<zdobbie> \CR
<zdobbie> come on, you should be more than old enough to remember
<CrazyLemon> but i don't
<zdobbie> oh
<zdobbie> sclerosis :/
<CrazyLemon> aye
<slax0r> sup
<CrazyLemon> nuffin much..kupu igrco pa ne dela so theres that
<dz0ny> which one :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny day of infamy :)
<slax0r> s00x
<zdobbie> LUL LUL LUL
<zdobbie> pa ma Linux support?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie yup
<CrazyLemon> neki so br0keal z zadnjim updejtom
<zdobbie> nima pa APU support
<CrazyLemon> https://forums.newworldinteractive.com/thread-5387-post-40419.html#pid40419
<Pepelka> Unable to play [Linux] D3DToGL: GLSL translation error !
<CrazyLemon> https://steamcommunity.com/app/447820/discussions/0/305509857559015066/
<Pepelka> Crash when loading map on Linux [BETA] :: Day of Infamy General Discussions
<CrazyLemon> .time mexico
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Mexico je 11:56
<CrazyLemon> a je bil kak kul film releasean pred kratkim?
<CrazyLemon> na mojem pašniku ni nič pametnega
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: Me Before You bi baje naj bil dober film
<slax0r> samo meni zgleda kot chick flick
<CrazyLemon> .imdb Me Before You
<slax0r> 7.5 je ocena
<slax0r> if you trust them
<jabuk> Me Before You |03 Jun 2016 110 min| Drama, Romance
<jabuk> A girl in a small town forms an unlikely bond with a recently-paralyzed man she's taking care of.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.5/10 (74,571 glasov) | Tomato: 5.6/10 144 reviews (users: 3.9/5 27259 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2674426
<CrazyLemon> slax0r tnx..i'll pass
<CrazyLemon> emilia clarke is hawt..but thats it
<slax0r> true
<slax0r> jaz bom moral danes gledat z drago
<slax0r> mogoce bom "zaspal"
<CrazyLemon> i know understand your 's00x'
<slax0r> drugace pa, 2001 a space odyssey
<slax0r> you can always go classic :)
<CrazyLemon> meh..pol raje gledam https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90CkXVF-Q8M
<Pepelka> Before the Flood - Full Movie | National Geographic - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Join Leonardo DiCaprio as he explores the topic of climate change, and discovers what must be done today to prevent catastrophic disruption of life on our pl...«
<slax0r> jaz bom pa moral v kratkem spet malo vesoljsko odisejo pogledat :)
<slax0r> ze dolgo nisem
<CrazyLemon> .imdb captain fantastic
<jabuk> Captain Fantastic |29 Jul 2016 118 min| Comedy, Drama, Romance
<jabuk> In the forests of the Pacific Northwest, a father devoted to raising his six kids with a rigorous physical and intellectual education is forced to leave his paradise and enter the world, challenging his idea of what it means to be a parent.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.1/10 (9,943 glasov) | Tomato: 7.1/10 155 reviews (users: 4.0/5 12124 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3553976
<CrazyLemon> i'll just watch that instead
<zdobbie> nice try
<zdobbie> you always end up on pornhub anyway
<CrazyLemon> "we don't make fun of people.. except christians" :D
<CrazyLemon> quote iz Cpt. Fantastic :D
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da bi idioterni bil všeč tale film :D
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 21.km JZ od HRASTOVELJ @30/10/2016 21:47:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.34+N,+13.8+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-23
<metalcamp-> jutr
<metalcamp-> o
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> pozdrav
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp-> sup
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> VSI PRISOTNI IN MORDA PRISEBNI, GOSPOD NAČELNIK!
<metalcamp-> morda?
<slax0r> it's monday
<slax0r> what do you expect?
<zdobbie> ja ne vem
<zdobbie> jst nam kle za druge ljudi roke v ogenj devu
<speed-> se 2 dni!!!!
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> do cesa?
<speed-> do podaljsanega vikenda
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> cestitke
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5054.00, low: 4877.00, high: 5150.00, bid: 5036.22, ask: 5053.80
<zdobersek> sj bo
<slax0r> zdobersek: kaj bo?
<slax0r> drop?
<zdobersek> jo
<slax0r> u think so?
<slax0r> nisem spremljal zaj cel vikend nic :/
<slax0r> naj samo dropne da dokupim
<slax0r> blizje kot pade 2k, bolj srecen bom
<slax0r> seveda, ce se pobere kasneje ;)
<slax0r> ne speed- ? :P
<speed-> itak
<speed-> na 2k idemo all in
<speed-> se golfa prodam!!!
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> potem pa kupis phaetona
<slax0r> novega
<slax0r> pa ce glih ga vec ne delajo
<zdobbie> arteona
<speed-> ma kakai
<speed-> kupim nazaj tega istega!
<speed-> :p
<zdobbie> ?
<speed-> golfa!
<speed-> :p
<speed-> to je tank, neunicljivo!
<slax0r> bil nekdaj ja
<speed-> eje j schnautze!
<slax0r> :*
<speed-> v soboto sem hodo na parov stelar
<speed-> ovi so redno dobri
<speed-> :D
<speed-> v faking mocvari sem bil
<metalcamp-> reference to mocvara is ambiguous
<metalcamp-> lj ali zagreb?
<metalcamp-> v zagrebu imaš klub z imenom močvara
<zdobbie> mogoce misli Lendavo
<metalcamp-> will investigate!
<speed-> lj
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp-> si imel kakšen detour proti kočevju?
<metalcamp-> :)
<speed-> nop
<speed-> straight!
<slax0r> straight as a bend
<speed-> :p
<krt57> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<speed-> kake pro sestanke mam
<speed-> uro pa pol sem sedel poleg
<speed-> pa razumel 2% :D
<slax0r> to je vec kot 1%
<speed-> stari ovi ne jebejo
<speed-> pravi sodelavec da sem jaz poleg pa ce lahko menjamo na anglesko
<speed-> pa direkt ignore
<speed-> :D
<speed-> te pa vredi sem si mislo
<speed-> vi se samo  menite boli me kurac :D
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<slax0r> si mel vsaj racunalnik zraven?
<slax0r> bi lahko pasjanso spilal
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> tel sem mel
<speed-> sem fb strnckal Ž:p
<slax0r> angry birds
<slax0r> ali kaj je pac zaj popularno
<zdobersek> tinder
<slax0r> to je ta dating app shizzle?
<idioterna> ne vem ce je dating prava beseda
<slax0r> banging?
<idioterna> to ja
<slax0r> don't need an app for that
<idioterna> ja ce hoces cutat out the dating baje pomaga
<slax0r> idioterna: sem ga cutal out ze dolgo nazaj
<idioterna> slax0r: you're not keeping the score right
<idioterna> people who are shitty at fornication devised a scheme where they mate with a different partner every time
<CrazyLemon> msev- ^ a ti bereš tole
<slax0r> <- too poor for bitches
<CrazyLemon> ^ said a guy building a house just for them bitches
<CrazyLemon> speaking of building a house
<CrazyLemon> kako napreduje slax0r ? :)
<zdobbie> prodal parcelo, vlozo v bitkojne
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> no, but seriously
<slax0r> moram naredit zdaj geodetski posnetek
<slax0r> da dobim PGD
<slax0r> oz. najprej PZI
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo prostovoljno gasilsko društvo?
<zdobbie> kdaj bo te pri slax0rju ubuntu.si piknik
<speed-> BTC CRAAAAASH
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4850.39, low: 4850.37, high: 5150.00, bid: 4851.01, ask: 4863.48
<zdobbie> GET REDY
<speed-> ze si malo popmogel
<speed-> opomogel* :D
<idioterna> pgd = projekt za gradbeno dovoljenje
<zdobbie> pzi = projekt za izvedbo
<slax0r> zdobbie: drugo leto na jesen se bo zacelo komaj delat verjetno, tako da se vsaj 2 leti ne
<slax0r> vstopnina 1btc
<slax0r> tako da dajte ze zdaj rezervirat ko se je relativno nizek
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> aja..sm mislu da si že začel
<slax0r> ja brez gradbenega bolj tezko
<slax0r> pred spomladjo se itak to ne bo pridobilo
<slax0r> ce sploh do takrat
<CrazyLemon> sej gradbeno se čaka koliko par mesecev
<slax0r> mhm
<slax0r> ce je vse po sreci
<zdobbie> jah moras tam mal bitcoincke raztalat na obcini
<zdobbie> pa bo slo mal hitrej skoz
<slax0r> mhm, a ti dam address da jih podaris?
<zdobersek> naaaaahh
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/fnxf5h3ufetz.jpg
<CrazyLemon> +1
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri temu https://3xf8fq40r09d2057kq393vj4-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/1016-ed-sheeran-arm-1024x768.jpg
<matjaz> wat am I looking at?
<b4d> matjaz: ed-sheeran-arm
<b4d> :D
<matjaz> yes!
<matjaz> but why?
<matjaz> a ga je kolesar zbil?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> on je bil na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> ko ga je avto zbil
<CrazyLemon> https://www.instagram.com/p/BaTmE2lFLqy/
<jabuk> Instagram
<jabuk> 1.3m Likes, 36.9k Comments - Ed Sheeran (@teddysphotos) on Instagram: “Ive had a bit of a bicycle accident and I’m currently waiting on some medical advice, which may…”
<CrazyLemon> https://www.instagram.com/p/Baa6M9IFiNC/
<jabuk> Instagram
<jabuk> 1m Likes, 4,467 Comments - Ed Sheeran (@teddysphotos) on Instagram: “&quot;Thank you to Q for the best act in the world today award&quot; - love ed x”
<slax0r> dawww
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/letsencrypt/status/922474035224526848
<jabuk> Let's Encrypt on Twitter: "Support Let's Encrypt on @humble! Here's how to add us as your default charity: https://t.co/r4jl0c6Qbq"
<CrazyLemon> well aint that a shitload of bullshit
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se noname LED žarnica tako segreje?!
<sasa84> pffffff
<sasa84> :P
 * sasa84 slaps CrazyLemon 
<zdobersek> SLAP HARDER
<CrazyLemon> Matthai kako je bilo na delavnicah?
<CrazyLemon> je kje kak blog post? :)
<Matthai> ne, posta ni, bo pa film
<Matthai> smo posneli ene 4, 5 ur
<Matthai> tako da za 10 minut bo že :-)
<CrazyLemon> oh...torej celovečerc :>
<Matthai> ne, 5, 10 minut bo
<Matthai> čeprav smo snemali ful
<idioterna> sasa84: o
<idioterna> sup
<idioterna> sm vidu da mas kr luskan krog
<sasa84> ooo idioterna :)
<sasa84> idioterna: a si se peljal?
<idioterna> ne, sam stravo sm gledu
<idioterna> bi se pa spodobl da bi su kdaj do tebe ja
<CrazyLemon> spodobi se in pravično je!
<matjaz> tale dvojna baterija v laptopu je pa kr awesome zadeva
<pitastrudl> speed-: bi reku da maš namen it na parov stelar, sem tudi jaz šel on a short notice
<pitastrudl> was awesome
<pitastrudl> sem pogooglal, njihova pevka je pol slovenka, pol hrvatica :D
<pitastrudl> [shocked]
<CrazyLemon> matjaz x270?
<matjaz> t440s
<speed-> pitastrudl ja sem bil
<speed-> dobro je bilo
<speed-> dejansko boljse kot sem pricakoval
<speed-> sel sem pa tak na blef :p
<speed-> ena me zvlekla tja no, pa sploh nisem znal kam grem ahha
<matjaz> speed-: se pravi si izvedu klasičnega msev-a
<speed-> nah
<speed-> to sem znal da bo dobro!
<speed-> sem mel en mali getaway
<speed-> v petek ob 12 spickal direkt v lj pa danes direkt delat iz lj
<speed-> tak da recimo temu en 'odmor' :D
<matjaz> speed-: nooice, mi smo pa pičili v avstrijo, tko da sva se zmenjala :D
<matjaz> zamenjala*
<speed-> kaj si pa tam
<matjaz> ma Å¡li smo mal v Velden
<matjaz> napaka :D
<speed-> zakaj napaka? :D
<matjaz> prazno vse
<matjaz> pet ljudi smo srečal
<matjaz> dobesedno, s kelnarco vred
<speed-> lol
<speed-> meh saj lj je tudi zalost
<speed-> moja vas mislim da je bolj napeto cez vikend
<speed-> razen pac tega koncerta
<speed-> ko ghost town :D
<matjaz> folk zgleda res samo dela, pa se doma cmari
<matjaz> pri nas je isto, čez vikend vse mrtvo
<speed-> hehe
<speed-> ma ja no
<speed-> saj ms je isti kurac
<speed-> vse prazno
<speed-> nevem ka narod dela
<upd> hellow
<speed-> \o
<upd> ohišja rabim za žarnice G24q odporna proti vročini vodotesna kakšna ideja ?
<sasa84> nč miške...pridne bodte ;)
<sasa84> nočka
<speed-> mja ma prav, jutri spet mukotrpno delo :p
<speed-> nn
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://thejointblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/victory.jpg
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://alookintomymind.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/victory.jpg
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<idioterna> ja a to so vsi al kaj
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/30/300ace809c3c2dca48f2f55ca39cbab24693a9bd470867d2eb4e869c645acd42.jpg
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://cdn-media.hollywood.com/images/l/victory_620_080712.jpg
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://alookintomymind.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/victory.jpg
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<idioterna> win
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<idioterna> ma nc
<idioterna> sorry.
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-24
<zdobbie> AKCIJA
<zdobbie> slax0r: slax0r slax0r
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4780.00, low: 4732.00, high: 5150.00, bid: 4775.60, ask: 4787.00
<napsy> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<speed-> ka zaj, se spimo?
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> zdobbie: \o/
<krt57> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/dxlRnPA.jpg
<zdobbie> omg it u
<metal_camp> jutro
<metal_camp> kaj bo dobrega?
<zdobbie> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4780.00
<metal_camp> that's not good
<CrazyLemon> thats great?
<sasa84> abu abu
<metal_camp> CrazyLemon: ni, ker je speed izjavil, da bo kupil pri 2k
<metal_camp> da bo Å¡e bolj padlo, da lahko Å¡e ostali kupimo
<slax0r> sasa84: \o\/
<sasa84> ooo slax0r :D
<slax0r> apparently my hand got split
<slax0r> arm*
<metal_camp> dz0ny, matjaz: sta Å¡la na oni event?
<dz0ny> Yes
<dz0ny> Well 150 ldi je
<matjaz> jest sem tle ja
<dz0ny> Where you are sitting?
<matjaz> sem zuni še, čikpavza
<matjaz> kapca, temno modra s palmami drgač :)
<dz0ny> 4v levo zraven ene blondie
<matjaz> (y)
<dz0ny> Sm rezerviru
<slax0r> si blondie nagnal?
<zdobbie> "4v levo zraven ene blondie"
<slax0r> "bejz, matjaz pride"
<zdobbie> takle nas je msev- nastimu
<dz0ny> Haha
<dz0ny> Ne sam mal je guzva
<metal_camp> mal?
<metal_camp> mal so nas zazipal
<speed-> kje ste?
<speed-> fegeti
<speed-> delovni dan je
<zdobbie> pravis ti, ka jutri zacnes s podaljsanim vikendom?
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> :D
<speed-> samo to je komaj jutri!
<metal-camp> upsellat so začeli še prej kot sem pričakoval
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa sellajo?
<metal-camp> things you can't touch!
<CrazyLemon> smoke?
<CrazyLemon> love??'??
<jabuk>  http://i.imgur.com/AfMXkGB.gif
<slax0r> pussy
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.3°C @24.10.2017 7:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% vzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:34:38, Kulminacija: 12:50:25, Sončni zahod: 18:06:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 31min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> slax0r: fwiw dans kraken dela tipi-topi
<zdobbie> se ni zavrnu narocila
<slax0r> zdobbie: lepo
<slax0r> samo nimam casa :/
<slax0r> pa naj ze gre gor da prodam enkaj
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4892.18, low: 4732.00, high: 5099.00, bid: 4881.01, ask: 4892.18
<CrazyLemon> lol
<metal-camp> slax0r: ne čakaj na maj, prodaj zdaj :)
<speed-> ja
<speed-> SELL
<speed-> za 2k kupim
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1725649
<jabuk> Bug #1725649 “[nvidia] Fullscreen games lose “fullscreen” after ...” : Bugs : gnome-shell package : Ubuntu
<jabuk> When playing a steam game in "fullscreen" (in this case stellaris) if I alt-tab out and then back the game is no longer full screen and a portion the size of the menu bar at the top is reserved, not showing the menu just a portion of the background colour. Also after this happens all mouse clicks are offset by that same margin.ProblemType: BugDistroRelease: Ubuntu 17.10Package: gnome-shell 3.26.1-0ubuntu4ProcVersionSignature: Ubuntu
<jabuk> 4.13.0-16.19-generic 4.13.4Uname: Linux 4.13.0-16-gene...
<CrazyLemon> dejte označit "if affects me"
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> it*
<zdobbie> works for me
<zdobbie> (seriously)
<CrazyLemon> you are never serious..so we all know you are lying
<dz0ny> Work as intended
<metal-camp> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4853.72, low: 4732.00, high: 5099.00, bid: 4825.73, ask: 4853.86
<lowk3y> re
<zdobbie> hmmm
<slax0r> dawww
<zdobbie> [x] rekt [ ] not rekt
<slax0r> [x] tyrannosaurus rekt
<sasa84> ou!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon bo jezen!
<speed-> zakaj?
<slax0r> AngryLemon
<speed-> trololol na sestanek sem hodil z sodelavcem
<speed-> pa ma middlename ROLF
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> ich nenne ihn rolf, wahrscheinlich heisst er auch so
<idioterna> speed-: ta film mors pogledat, hud je
<speed-> ka je to za filma?
<sasa84> speed-, imela sem mačka, ki mu ej bilo ime rolf :)
<sasa84> rolfi je bil super muc!
<sasa84> zdaj pa imam greto in filipa :P
<idioterna> speed-: der leben des anderen
<idioterna> speed-: hud je
<idioterna> speed-: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3_iLOp6IhM
<jabuk> The Lives of Others trailer - YouTube
<jabuk> At once a political thriller and human drama, THE LIVES OF OTHERS begins in East Berlin in 1984, five years before Glasnost and the fall of the Berlin Wall a...
<CrazyLemon> [14:18:53] -ChanServ- You have been deopped on #ubuntu-si by zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4838.53, low: 4732.00, high: 5099.00, bid: 4826.40, ask: 4838.53
<slax0r> buy buy buy
<zdobbie> n
<zdobbie> NA
<zdobbie> na
<sasa84> kaj pa jaz? a jaz pa n edobim pluska? :(
<zdobbie> a, lejga
<zdobbie> spet se hoce izmuznit
<sasa84> uuuu, hvala zdobbie ! :D
<sasa84> lordi! :D
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/jesenska-pot-spominov.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/triglav-za-bezigradom.jpg
<sasa84> lepo vreme idioterna!
<idioterna>  ja ful
<CrazyLemon> .yt aviva grrrls
<jabuk> AViVA - GRRRLS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Shk7qcvqDOo
<zdobbie> odd music
<zdobbie> but then ...
<CrazyLemon> tis nice
<CrazyLemon> whats odd about it
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/h9g9e3xw1rtz.jpg
<idioterna> but doesn't hate cars that take the whole road?
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je m-disc?
<CrazyLemon> M-DISC zapisovalna tehnologija vgravira podatke v patentiran sloj, ki je podoben kamnu. Izredno vzdržljiv na vse razmere, omogoči varno shranjevanje podatkov do 1,000 let in več.
<CrazyLemon> wth
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kak predlog za zunanji dvd burner?
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jaz mam transcend
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> jaz sem naroču asusa
<sasa84> kulči
<sasa84> grem pančat
<sasa84> nočka :D
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/ | Ubuntu 18.04 aka Bionic Beaver
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-25
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> jutro
<krt57> .vreme hrastnik
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 2.3°C @25.10.2017 5:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 92% severnik
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:31:37, Kulminacija: 12:44:54, Sončni zahod: 17:58:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 26min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> https://www.vecer.com/levica-za-nacrt-nakupa-mercatorja-6334924
<jabuk> Večer - Levica za načrt nakupa Mercatorja
<jabuk> 198
<zdobbie> #nase
<napsy> the stupidity involved ..
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4724.88, low: 4602.01, high: 4938.00, bid: 4705.24, ask: 4724.83
<zdobbie> slax0r: ^
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> zdobbie: I know :P
<speed-> jutro
<zdobbie> ooo, vikendas
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zakvaj ne morem prek ChanServa voicat ljudi
<slax0r> cuz voice is lame
<speed-> ^^
<zdobbie> voice is for de playas
<slax0r> I ain't a playa
<zdobbie> not tryin to voice ya
<slax0r> zgleda da bomo se malo padali
<slax0r> saj prav tak
<slax0r> upam da bo do jutri denraci nakazani :)
<metalcamp-> gooood morning vietnam!
<speed-> fhaa
<speed-> mislim da nam bojo dali fraj med bozicom pa novim letom
<speed-> qo/
<sasa84> juhu!
<slax0r> speed-: jaz sem lani mel fraj med miklavzom pa novim letom
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> o/ sasa84
<speed-> ja ti si speshul
<speed-> nam pa niso dali
<speed-> zdaj pa je direktiva ka bomo meli vsi :D
<slax0r> ce san po londoni leto te
<slax0r> hehehehe
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ka so verjetno ugotovili ka je bila lani produktivnost
<speed-> verjetno v minusi nej na nuli
<speed-> :D
<speed-> mislin ka smo se rahlo zalivali se
<sasa84> hey slax0r
<speed-> tak med delom ze
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> speed-: veseli december
<slax0r> :)
<speed-> ja saj bo
<speed-> soon-ish
<slax0r> sasa84: bicikl sezona pocasi konec?
<sasa84> ne še...dokler bo sonček, bomo šli :)
<sasa84> pa + seveda :)
<sasa84> mam dolge termo hlače, kolesarsko jakno... sem pripravljeena <.9
<sasa84> :)
<speed-> slax0r tvoja se traja?
<sasa84> je pa bicikl najboljša stvar, kar sem jih letos kupla :)
<sasa84> slax0r: boš  1x v bodoče prešaltal na specialko?
<slax0r> nimam termo hlac, nimam kolesarske jakne :)
<slax0r> sem bil v petek v kratkih hlacas pa kratki majci
<sasa84> brrrr
<slax0r> je blo ze kar nippy ko sem ustavil
<slax0r> speed-: zaenkrat se
<slax0r> samo dolog vec nebo
<slax0r> specialka pa...ja, bi...samo so trenutno druge prioritete
<slax0r> recimo bitcoin :D
<sasa84> ko boš prodal bitcoine...si boš lahko kupu oreng bicikl :P
<sasa84> a bitcoin kar Å¡e raste al kaj?
<slax0r> trenutno pada
<sasa84> :\
<slax0r> je v zadnjih treh dneh padel za cca. 500
<sasa84> meh :\
<slax0r> je pa v zadnjih treh tednih zrastel za 1000+
<slax0r> nisem kot idioterna al zdobbie da bi mel tolk bitcoinov da bi blo za specialko ^^
<sasa84> če bi človk vedu, bi jih takrat mal kupu :)
<speed-> ce ce ce
<speed-> :p
<zdobbie> slax0r: 0.007
<zdobbie> namorn priporocit nobenga kolesa za 33EUR
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4743.86, low: 4602.01, high: 4928.16, bid: 4725.73, ask: 4743.74
<metalcamp-> sell sell sell
<sasa84> zdobbie: kakšen bicikl maš ti?
<slax0r> zdobbie: niti na letgo?
<zdobbie> SCOTT Foil 30 2013
<zdobbie> slax0r: pa ne
<zdobbie> kaj ce se zgubis in zalutas na Goricko?
<zdobbie> bos mel dosti zaupanja v tisto kolutje, ko se bos moral po 15% klancu spustit?
<sasa84> zdobbie: scotta sem tudi jaz gledala.. en ženski model pride okrog 2 jurja
<sasa84> pa zdej mam tud scotta :P
<metalcamp-> zdobbie: what's wrong with goričko?
<sasa84> :D
<zdobbie>  /\/\/\/\/\/\
<sasa84> .yt kreslin - z goričkega v piran
<jabuk> Vlado Kreslin - Z Goričkega v Piran https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpaXuSi2Tmw
 * sasa84 poje za CrazyLemon "ko pa priiideeeeš tiiii, se nebo mi zamegliiii"
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> you are not getting into my cycling shorts woman
<CrazyLemon> bibs*
 * sasa84 pomežikne
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..tudi sam gledam termo zadeve
<CrazyLemon> sam so drage k bitcoin
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 250€
<sasa84> jakno sem dobila za darilo za rd... sama si je neb kupla
<sasa84> hlače sem si pa sama... so pa 100+
<sasa84> če tko gledaš, so te kolesarske cunje ful drage
<idioterna> slax0r: za specjalko je 0.25 coina
<slax0r> idioterna: kul, potem mi manjka se samo 0.235 coina
<idioterna> aja tok si previden
<idioterna> cestitam
<slax0r> zdobbie: btw, metalcamp- je iz gorickoga :)
<slax0r> in vidi vse v piran
<speed-> ja original goricanec
<speed-> iz parka
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> idioterna: previden? in what sense?
<idioterna> ja da nisi su all in ampak lepo cakas da mal bolj pade
<slax0r> bi mi manjkalo samo 0.23 coina, pa sem po noriji ga 0.005 butnil mimo
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r prodaj parcelo pa daj vse f kojne!
<slax0r> ah ne, nimam jajc da bi sel all in
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: konje?
<CrazyLemon> koJne!
<idioterna> konje ja
<idioterna> sej to je isto
<slax0r> lahko bi naredili svoj kojn
<slax0r> konjkojn
<slax0r> aja, pa 0.002 se mam na nicehashu
<slax0r> <- is rich
<slax0r> torej mi manjka samo se 0.233 coina za specialko
<CrazyLemon> Congratulations, your photo helped people over 100 times!
<CrazyLemon> !
<idioterna> kaj si pa to sliku
<slax0r> his hairy butt
<CrazyLemon> tis a medical case study now!
<slax0r> smartes ppl wondering how a butt can get so hairy?
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 13.5°C @25.10.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% jugovzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:36:01, Kulminacija: 12:50:19, Sončni zahod: 18:04:37
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 28min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp-> speed-: kakšen park? :D
<speed-> krajinski
<speed-> :p
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> stupid radar
<CrazyLemon> oblaki so!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.whatsupcams.com/sl/webcams/slovenija-sl/obalno-kraska/portoroz-sl/beach-in-portoroz/
<jabuk> Kamera v ŽIVO Portorož - spletna kamera plaža Portorož - vreme
<jabuk> V živo z osrednje plaže v Portorožu. Kamera v živo Portorož odličen pripomoček za vreme Portorož, prireditve in dnevno nočno življenje
<CrazyLemon> what the hell is this
<metalcamp-> speed-: aja, pa res
<napsy> CrazyLemon: zgleda kot da je kamera padla v skatlico
<CrazyLemon> something is happening!
<CrazyLemon> čebela je !
<CrazyLemon> she's gone
<CrazyLemon> napsy ne vem če je škatlica..bo kr velika škatla
<zdobbie> a je Å KATLA
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4838.00, low: 4602.01, high: 4900.00, bid: 4835.75, ask: 4839.69
<slax0r> buy buy buy
<zdobbie> late late late
<slax0r> yep yep yep
<speed-> delat se spravita
<zdobbie> D I T T O
<slax0r> M A K E M E
<speed-> I D O N T C A R E
<speed-> 2 MORE HOURS!
<speed-> and I am freeeeee
<slax0r> kam pa kam tak hitro?
<slax0r> speed-: kdaj bo pa kaka piva padla?
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 8.km SZ od VELIKIH LAŠČ @25/10/2017 11:17:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.9+N,+14.59+E
<speed-> slax0r domov
<speed-> :p
<speed-> nevem
<speed-> lahko bi pocasi kaj spili..
<speed-> dejansko duzni smo :p
<zdobbie> kdo?
<zdobbie> aja, moram se objasnit
<zdobbie> metalcamp-: z gorickim ni nic narobe, s kolesom za 33EUR pa je
<slax0r> speed-: jep :)
<speed-> siilo man domov drugace gnes
<speed-> mati ma rojsni den
<speed-> pa nemren priti kda do ze vsi gotovi :D
<slax0r> nedopustno ka bi bili drugi bole pijani kak ti? :)
<speed-> pa nej tezko se je te vklopiti
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> tezko je te zadeti pravo dozo ja
<slax0r> ponavadi tak hitro overcompensejtas
<zdobbie> 'overcompensejtas'
<zdobbie> angleski upokojenci ze transformirajo prekmurscino
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 11°C @25.10.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% severnik 4.25 m/s (15.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:34:07, Kulminacija: 12:47:58, Sončni zahod: 18:01:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 27min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> <zdobbie> angleski upokojenci ze transformirajo prekmurscino
<sasa84> LOL
<krt57> .vreme hrastnik
<jabuk> ARSO: Hrastnik (290m): 12.5°C @25.10.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% jugozahodnik 0.1 m/s (0.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:31:37, Kulminacija: 12:44:54, Sončni zahod: 17:58:11
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 26min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> .vreme vreme
<jabuk> ARSO: Park Škocj. jame (420m): 14.9°C @25.10.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% vzhodnik 0.4 m/s (1.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:34:59, Kulminacija: 12:49:05, Sončni zahod: 18:03:12
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 28min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme fračji dol
<jabuk> fračji dol: 13.33°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-588842/
<sasa84> .vreme zgornji kašelj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 11°C @25.10.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% severozahodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:33:23, Kulminacija: 12:46:49, Sončni zahod: 18:00:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 26min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme kuča CrazyLemon
<jabuk> kuča CrazyLemon: Podatka o vremenu ni ...
<sasa84> :D
<metalcamp-> lol
<metalcamp-> congrats, you broke the internet
<slax0r> .vreme sasa's thighs
<jabuk> sasa's thighs: 23.33°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-1967924/
<slax0r> damn, u cold
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 4771.59, low: 4602.01, high: 4900.00, bid: 4755.08, ask: 4771.29
<krt57> .vreme birna vas
<jabuk> ARSO: Malkovec (400m): 13.1°C @25.10.2017 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% severozahodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:31:01, Kulminacija: 12:44:32, Sončni zahod: 17:58:03
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 27min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp-> slax0r: http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/715/142/f6c.jpg
<metalcamp-> zgleda malo zamujam
<slax0r> metalcamp-: http://gifs.gifme.io/i/e2207a0688.gif
<speed-> iz tis a little penis reference??
<slax0r> upam da ne bom nikoli zvedel kaksen penis ma bilokdo od vas
<speed-> eh ka te zaj tajis
<zdobbie> slax0r: e.g. sasa84?
<slax0r> hu?
<sasa84> slax0r: pa je res mraz!
<slax0r> sasa84: ce mas bedre 23 stopinj, potem pa res mora bit mraz ja
<sasa84> kaj pa drugi deli?
<sasa84> .vreme sasa's pussy
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> hahahahahahahahaha
<sasa84> kera huda :D
<sasa84> best of!
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> bo treba rocno preverit :P
<sasa84> ne smeš vse strojem verjet :P
<sasa84> .vreme CrazyLemon brain
<jabuk> CrazyLemon brain: 15.56°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Country__Country/*https://weather.yahoo.com/country/state/city-581547/
<sasa84> brrrrr :)
<sasa84> dejte ga na sonce postavt!
 * slax0r fires up the blowtorch
<speed-> lol
<speed-> neznana lokacija
<speed-> :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ta je res huda :D
<sasa84> .vreme hell
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> lies, all lies!
<sasa84> :D
<speed-> .vreme pekel
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<speed-> KAK
<sasa84> pekel res obstaja
<sasa84> (pri borovnici)
<slax0r> a torej, tam se srecamo? ;)
 * sasa84 bo v nebesih!
<sasa84> .vreme nebesa
<jabuk> ARSO: Krn (910m): 13°C @25.10.2017 10:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:37:38, Kulminacija: 12:50:48, Sončni zahod: 18:03:57
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 26min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> pa sem hotla napisat, da se verjetno kar pr borovnici dobimo :D
<sasa84> .roll
<sasa84> .roll dice
<jabuk> dice
<sasa84> .roll slax0r
<jabuk> slax0r
<sasa84> .pomoc
<slax0r> dun dun dunnnn
<metalcamp-> :D
<sasa84> .rainbow
<sasa84> .rainbow blablabla
<sasa84> jabuk, kom bek!
<sasa84> baby come back tananananna
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> dz0ny: we killed jabuk
<slax0r> bring him back from the dead
<metalcamp-> *in po treh dneh je vstal od mrtvih*
<sasa84> prosim minuto tišine za rajnega jabuka, ki ga je prezgodnja smrt ločila od svojih bližnjih.
<metalcamp-> https://fourtet.bandcamp.com/album/new-energy
<sasa84> metalcamp-: mal pietete!!!!
<slax0r> saj ga bo red priest(dz0ny) pripeljal nazaj od mrtvih
<metalcamp-> aja, je že old
<metalcamp-> september 2017
<sasa84> jabuk, jabuk, jabuk!
<metalcamp-> dz0ny: jabuk bi moral biti HA
<EvaBC> jabuk ...
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> uuu, južna!
<sasa84> zapuščam vas in moj duh ostaja z vami!
<slax0r> sasa84: naj ti tekne
 * sasa84 is OFF!
<sasa84> grazie slax0r
<CrazyLemon> seveda se sonce pokaže ko js že uploadam na stravo..ffs
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ja, nazaj na bicikl
<slax0r> drugen i
<slax0r> druge ni*
<CrazyLemon> naah... moram po nečaka.. pa tudi razdalja je ravno pravšnja da me noge ne matrajo :D
<slax0r> da vidim
<slax0r> kolko si se gonil :)
<slax0r> or not
<slax0r> STRAVA.COM IS UNDERGOING SCHEDULED SITE MAINTENANCE.
<slax0r> -.-
<CrazyLemon> toliko da ne pade kondicija :D
<CrazyLemon> wfm
<slax0r> wfm?
<CrazyLemon> works for me
<slax0r> ic
<CrazyLemon> ic?
<slax0r> I see
<CrazyLemon> ik
<slax0r> ik?
<CrazyLemon> i know
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<CrazyLemon> kao..sasa is off pol pa deli kudose na stravi
<CrazyLemon> fake status
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/jkzyq7d8gwtz.jpg
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/thsrb5is0xtz.jpg
<slax0r> til
<metalcamp-> no tech talk today, eh?
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: a to hoces it v italijo pa pred mejo ugotovis da nimas dokumentov potem pa tako hitro sibas nazaj domov da v kriziscu pozabis zavit?
<sasa84> lol CrazyLemon, reče se hvala, ne pa skoz p****
<sasa84> :P
<slax0r> .btc eur
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> jabuka ni
<CrazyLemon> where dem jabuks at
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 hvala <3.. jaz brez kudosov kot ti brez gat.. just doesn't feel right!
<sasa84> kaj so gate??
<CrazyLemon> sj veš tista zadeva v katero se kaka pa lula
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: jabuk has no chatops
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- what ops
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: jaz ponavadi gate slecem preden se usedem na tisto stvar v katero se kaka pa lula
<slax0r> ponavadi...vcasih pac ni casa
<metalcamp-> https://www.atlassian.com/blog/software-teams/what-is-chatops-adoption-guide
<CrazyLemon> slax0r well that makes A LOT of sense
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- software teams... its all hardware here!
 * CrazyLemon shows his legs
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> kaka? kwa je to?
 * sasa84 ne kaka
<CrazyLemon> ^ Å¡la kakat
<slax0r> ce je pa rekla da ne kaka
<slax0r> torej je sla srat..
<CrazyLemon> Z lažnim predstavljanjem so storilci zaposlene v finančnih službah, pristojne za nadzor nad porabo denarnih sredstev in plačil, zavedli oziroma prepričali, da so izvedli določena denarna nakazila na transakcijske račune v tujini, misleč, da delajo v dobro družbe.
<CrazyLemon> svašta :D
<CrazyLemon> .yt alt-j pleader
<CrazyLemon> aja..no jabuk
<metalcamp-> pebkac
<metalcamp-> pebkac everywhere
<slax0r> sasa84 killed jabuk dead
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> sam za vreme sem ga vprašala!
<sasa84> matr je občutljiv
<slax0r> za pomoc si ga vprasala
<slax0r> pa je mel dost
<slax0r> 13:07          sasa84 : .pomoc
<slax0r> 13:07             jabuk << [~dz0nybot@89-212-110-180.static.t-2.net] [Remote host closed the connection]
<slax0r> see?
<sasa84> eni so res nadrkani
<slax0r> je zasvical po vezju
<sasa84> sej mi je povedal na privat...pol pa sliznu
<sasa84> skliznu
<sasa84> a se bo Å¡e vrnu?
<sasa84> zdej ga zihr dz0ny tolaži pa vzpodbuja
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/nieldlr/status/922742648196255744
<zdobbie> well that's fucking depressing
<CrazyLemon> tis the life of an emoji
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, za družine gre!
<sasa84> pa za patičko pa beton ipd :P
<pitastrudl> http://www.emojicode.org/
<pitastrudl> just for u CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl so 🍬 of you
<pitastrudl> :d
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_7-8907.php
<CrazyLemon> tole bo mogoče moj next phone
<CrazyLemon> 5.2", ip54, fingerprint reader (which sux)
<CrazyLemon> pa oreo!
<CrazyLemon> oh..pa da ne pozabim
<CrazyLemon> fm radio!
<CrazyLemon> čeprav http://tehnik.telekom.si/test-na-dlani/nokia-5-test-na-dlani pravi da ima dobr FR
<zdobbie> ce rabis dobro mnenje, mene vprasej
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> you made me lol
<zdobbie> tud to se mora cenit
<CrazyLemon> cenim!
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DNAoePrX0AEeQhm.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> lol
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-26
<napsy> jutro
<krt57> .vreme hrastnik
<matjaz> dz0ny, msev-: se splača vržt PACEified ROM na Amazfit?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz hows amazfit..is it totz amaz ?
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, je kr ok ja
<matjaz> ma vse kar sem hotel
<CrazyLemon> matjaz in to je ? :)
<zdobbie> COKE AND CAKE
<CrazyLemon> sounds good to me
<matjaz> zaslon na katerem se da videt podatke brez osvetljave, dobra kontrola nad notifikejšni pa amaz battery life
<CrazyLemon> matjaz and how does it look? plasticky?
<matjaz> sleep tracking mi je zanimiv, mogoče mi zamenja Sleep as a Droid
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, pa niti ne
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/nove-pobude-cas-je-za-odpravo-premika-ure/436189
<CrazyLemon> make it stop ffs
<sasa84> jou jou miške!
<sasa84> o/
<idioterna> a si s pahorja padla :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bU83rhipcZY
<CrazyLemon> fine..bom pa js bil jabuk
<CrazyLemon> Use of OpenWrt in Intel CPEs - OpenWrt Summit 2017
<CrazyLemon> Use of OpenWrt in Intel CPEs - OpenWrt Summit 2017
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: bom bil? kakšna špraha je to?
 * metalcamp- hides
<CrazyLemon> http://www.primorske.si/Priloge/7--Val/Zakaj-Primorci-recemo--bom-bil--namesto--bom---.aspx
<CrazyLemon> Zakaj Primorci rečemo “bom bil” namesto “bom”?
<CrazyLemon> Zakaj Primorci rečemo “bom bil” namesto “bom”?
<metalcamp-> Toda opisna ali normativna slovnica oblike “bom bil” ne priznava, ker je druga narečja nimajo. Zato je po “statiki” knjižnega jezika napačna in prepovedana.
 * metalcamp- calls police
<CrazyLemon> Oblika “bom bil” - domača tudi v otroškem govoru - je po historični slovnici pravilno narejena
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<metalcamp-> toda...
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> 4.899 EUR
<metalcamp-> pismo, boljši response time kot jabuk
<metalcamp-> gg
 * CrazyLemon bows
 * sasa84 tud reče "bom bil"
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ok, ne tko... jaz rečem "bomo bli" (kao skupej na vajah) :D
<CrazyLemon> to sam prleki ne razumejo ker ne govorijo slovensko
<CrazyLemon> :>
<metalcamp-> na srečo ni prlekov tule
<metalcamp-> afaik
<CrazyLemon> prleki..prekmurci.. same sh...stuff :>
<metalcamp-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNVlFc48xSk
<CrazyLemon> Sheldon Cooper - YOU TAKE THAT BACK
<CrazyLemon> Sheldon Cooper - YOU TAKE THAT BACK
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<b4d> cüca
<b4d> to sem se navcil
<zdobbie> VACALEJG
<CrazyLemon> b4d sasa84 cüca?
<b4d> CrazyLemon: nimam dovolj informacij, predvidevam pa da jo ima ja :D
<CrazyLemon> 5000€
<sasa84> cüca?
<CrazyLemon> 5010€
<sasa84> cüca?
<matjaz> 5049
<sasa84> cüca?
<b4d> to sem se hotel pohvalit z novo prekmursko besedo :D
<b4d> samo ni nobenega prekmurca :?
<zdobbie> eni je na pocitnicah
<zdobbie> drugi dela bitcoin kupcije
<zdobbie> tatretji dejansko dela, najbrz
<zdobbie> cetrti je pa baje v Magni zaprt
<zdobbie> morda je se kaksen
<zdobbie> nek se javi
<matjaz> 5079
<sasa84> a kakšnega korošca imamo?
<sasa84> notranjca sva 2, CrazyLemon ima čez primorsko ...
<idioterna> moja babica je korosica
<idioterna> zna ornk zavijat
<zdobbie> a rece, "kupi mi gucciiiii"
<sasa84> gucci za po kući :D
<sasa84> to je men soseda poslala na fb...in mi sploh ni blo jasno ....pol pa zvem Å¡torijo
<sasa84> a to ena trolla al resno?
<metalcamp-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/ubuntu-18-04-lts-called-bionic-beaver
<metalcamp-> dat pikčr
<zdobbie> "u wot m8"
<sasa84> .gif say wha
<sasa84> jabuk not hjir!
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga so obvestila čisto potiho
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko recimo budilka normalno glasna
<CrazyLemon> povsod pa je glasnost na max
<sasa84> android?
<CrazyLemon> of course
<CrazyLemon> uuu jutri pa red bull rampage
<idioterna> i don't know what that means
<CrazyLemon> that just means its not for you
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-27
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/6BeZNwv.gifv
<dz0ny> https://drewdevault.com/2017/10/26/Fuck-you-nvidia.html
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp-> jutro!
<b4d> jutro
<slax0r> .btc eur
<slax0r> jabuk, where is you
<zdobbie> is buyin bitcoins
<krt57> vreme birna vas
<krt57> pretežno sončno z delno oblačnostjo :-)
<dz0ny> sasa broke it
<metalcamp-> yaaay
<metalcamp-> jabuk is back
<krt57> .vreme birna vas
<jabuk> ARSO: Malkovec (400m): 11.6°C @27.10.2017 6:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 61% zahodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:33:51, Kulminacija: 12:44:21, Sončni zahod: 17:54:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 21min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<krt57> tnx
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5048.10, low: 4865.11, high: 5148.01, bid: 5025.73, ask: 5048.00
<slax0r> dz0ny: indeed
<metalcamp-> dat speed
<metalcamp-> .xkcd
<jabuk> Immune System: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/immune_system.png
<CrazyLemon> Nvidia users are shitty consumers and I don’t even want them in my userbase. Choose hardware that supports your software, not the other way around.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :D
<dz0ny> yes a funny guy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thank you for recommending nvidia :P
<dz0ny> well don't use wayland
<CrazyLemon> well.. i _can't_ use wayland :D
<CrazyLemon> xorg all the way
<dz0ny> well windows for games
<dz0ny> xorg for ai/cuda ker ostalo itak ne dela
<Matthai> A mogoče kdo ve tole: https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6687/openvpn-preko-websocketa#latest
<jabuk> OpenVPN preko WebSocketa - Ubuntu.si Forum
<jabuk> Imam vprašanje glede iptables.Problem je naslednji: uporabljam OpenVPN povezavo preko WebSocketov.Setup je naslednji:Na strežniku (Debian 9):
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5072.39, low: 4866.64, high: 5148.01, bid: 5058.84, ask: 5072.18
<slax0r> sure...
<idioterna> well
<idioterna> i'm not complaining
<dz0ny> vpn mora pushat route
<dz0ny> Matthai: za tvoj transaprent proxy
<Matthai> slovensko prosim :-)
<Matthai> oz. a mi lahko napišeš na forum, ker morma zdajle iti offline
<dz0ny> route 10.10.6.1/24
<Matthai> hmm, ja, to načeloma že imam
<dz0ny> dej sheraj cel openvpn config za server pa clienta
<Matthai> ok, moment
<dz0ny> a če chisel uporabljaš direkt prek browserja
<dz0ny> kot proxy dela?
<slax0r> idioterna: jaz se malo, ker sem en dan prepozno dobil denar nakazan na kraken -.-
<Matthai> dz0ny, evo, sem
<Matthai> chisel sem poskusil tudi preko browserja, pa je delalo nekaj
<Matthai> edino pri SSL sajtih so bili errorji
<Matthai> dz0ny, pri serverju se vidi, da pusham def1 gateway, pa routo v alternativno VPN omrežje... na kišti namreč laufata 2 instanci VPN
<Matthai> nič, morm šibt, bom ful vesel, če mi lahko na forum napišeš, pa bom kasneje pogledal
<CrazyLemon> https://www.instagram.com/p/BatMhVODF1L/
<jabuk> Instagram
<jabuk> 244.5k Likes, 6,217 Comments - Elon Musk (@elonmusk) on Instagram: “Whiskey, fire, s’mores and JCAlso, hotdog or not hotdog?”
<zdobbie> classy
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5059.64, low: 4895.00, high: 5148.01, bid: 5054.30, ask: 5059.64
<CrazyLemon> going down
<slax0r> kaj je pa res z BTG?
<slax0r> crashed as a mofo?
<CrazyLemon> btg?
<slax0r> bitcoin gold
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<metalcamp-> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5049.28, low: 4975.76, high: 5148.01, bid: 5033.20, ask: 5049.28
<metalcamp-> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Phantogram - Same Old Blues. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcS6MA9fu-I
<msev-> a bixby deluje v slovenščini
<msev-> k so dodal kao support za 200 jezikov
<msev-> oziroma neki tazga pišejo na netu :D
<CrazyLemon> bixby..are you serious m8?!
<metalcamp-> u wot m8
<msev-> ne sj sploh nimam samsung sam zanimiv bi blo če bi razumel slovensko
<CrazyLemon> a ma gnome shell kakšen default sw za peko CD/DVDjev?
<speed-> juhu
<metalcamp-> CrazyLemon: what year is it?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- man date
<CrazyLemon> ^ i wasn't asking you on a date
<Matthai> dz0ny, si potem kj ugotovil kaj bi bilo?
<CrazyLemon> tisti ki mate ipv6 ter lede/openwrt
<CrazyLemon> kaj naj bi bil IPv6 ULA-Prefix
<metalcamp-> nimamo
 * metalcamp- hides
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp- what year is it?
 * CrazyLemon coughs
<metalcamp-> ask my ISP
<siska> CrazyLemon: naslovni prostor za rabo izven javnega omrežja
<idioterna> tko k rfc1918 za ipv4
<siska> podobno, rfc1918 je bil zamišljen okol NAT-a, ULA so pa samo za rabo v privatnih omrežjih
<CrazyLemon> rfc4193
<siska> jp
<CrazyLemon> https://cd34.com/rfc4193/      tole sm najdu
<jabuk> RFC4193 IPv6 Generator
<CrazyLemon> verjetno je čisto vseen kateri MAC dam
<CrazyLemon> eni pa pravijo da se lahko da tudi dodeljeni ipv6 (zunanji) naslovni prostor
<siska> če ti ga ni škoda, komot
<siska> routal se bo v vsakem primeru
<siska> dokler ULA uporabljaš samo na p2p linkih
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5008.00, low: 4952.00, high: 5148.01, bid: 5008.00, ask: 5016.93
<zdobbie> u better
<CrazyLemon> aye
<CrazyLemon> i saw you typing /msg chanserv op #ubuntu-si zdobbie
<zdobbie> how
<CrazyLemon> can't say
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dej urihti da loh voiceam
<zdobbie> via /msg chanserv
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie sej lahko voiceas
<CrazyLemon> /msg chanserv voice #ubuntu-si zdobbie
<zdobbie> "You are not authorized to (de)voice speed- on #ubuntu-si."
<CrazyLemon> k
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie poguglaj kako se to naredi pa bom naredu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://wiki.foonetic.net/wiki/ChanServ_Commands
<jabuk> ChanServ Commands - Foonetic
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you are half-assing it
<CrazyLemon> full-ass it or don't ass it at all
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: /cs flags #ubuntu-si zdobbie +v
<zdobbie> semizdi
<zdobbie> DO EET
<zdobbie> DO EET
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie one
<zdobbie> :O
<zdobbie> hvala
<CrazyLemon> *done
<CrazyLemon> np
<CrazyLemon> i quit now
<zdobbie> HE BAC
<CrazyLemon> aye
<slax0r> run
<CrazyLemon> znc config sm rihtal
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/okolje/novice/na-institutu-jozef-stefan-razvili-filter-trdih-delcev-za-male-kurilne-naprave/436357
<jabuk> Na Institutu "Jožef Stefan" razvili filter trdih delcev za male kurilne naprave :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Občina Loški Potok je v sodelovanju z Institutom "Jožef Stefan" in gozdarskim inštitutom razvila filter za trde delce za male kurilne naprave.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5007.65, low: 4952.00, high: 5148.01, bid: 4997.89, ask: 5007.60
<CrazyLemon> uu
<CrazyLemon> danes je red bull rampage
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, maš stream?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mam
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e cca. 10+ riderjev
<CrazyLemon> matjaz https://www.redbull.tv/video/AP-1QG5HRGZN1W11/english-commentary
<jabuk> English Commentary | Red Bull Rampage 2017 | Red Bull TV
<jabuk> To make it this far at Rampage is an accomplishment. To win is to secure a place in history. The 2017 finalists pull out their best lines, tricks, and drops for the chance to be crowned the best freerider in all of mountain biking.
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 5.km  J od METLIKE @27/10/2017 21:23:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.61+N,+15.32+E
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, :*
<CrazyLemon> matjaz si vidu tega spanca?
<CrazyLemon> yuge jump :D
<matjaz> vidu ja
<matjaz> ti modeli so fuknjeni
<CrazyLemon> aye.. thats why we love RBR
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 16.km  Z od OSILNICE @27/10/2017 21:39:51  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.49+N,+14.5+E
<CrazyLemon> sam tile sodniki so res F up.. tip skoči na kolo midair oni pa nič..
<matjaz> kr smešno ja, modelu ni blo nič jasn
<CrazyLemon> matjaz enako se je zgodilo pri bizetu.. naredu dva huda skoka s triki
<CrazyLemon> pa dobu malo nič
<CrazyLemon> v prvi vožnji that is
<matjaz> sm vidu ja
<matjaz> double BF pa superman
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> lots of BS letos
<matjaz> hahzahaha
<matjaz> ta je dobu 87
<CrazyLemon> ja.. zdaj pa primerjaj tistega 80 vs tega 87
<matjaz> pomojem so mal preveč zelenega predelal v dim teli sodniki
<metalcamp-> lol
<CrazyLemon> matjaz thats monster.. these guys are on red bull
<CrazyLemon> :P
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 6.km  J od METLIKE @27/10/2017 21:44:37  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.6+N,+15.32+E
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/zaposleni-na-sz-ju-kradli-z-vagonov-in-obdrzali-sluzbe/436392
<jabuk> Zaposleni na SŽ-ju kradli z vagonov in obdržali službe :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Štirje zaposleni na koprski tovorni postaji Sermin so kradli z vagonov, a jim je uspelo obdržati službe, ker jih je vodstvo prepozno odpustilo.
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 4.km  J od MISLINJE @28/10/2017 00:52:16  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.41+N,+15.19+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-28
<CrazyLemon>  possible DNS-rebind attack detected: internal-viaduct-mesos-edge-internal-1806333918.us-west-2.elb.amazonaws.com
<CrazyLemon> hm.. ravno v času ko sm gledal red bull rampage
<zdobbie> hm ...
<zdobbie> ravno v casu, ko mi je bilo vseeno
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frx5-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/22829123_723656647827466_37503840764726698_o.jpg?oh=733c3d5b2e8a5ad4e288fcbfb309cd6c&oe=5A70AC5F
<matjaz> double fail
<matjaz> od 15ih se mi že inox builda
<matjaz> vau
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj pa buildas? korito? napo?
<matjaz> irc push notificationi končno spet delajo
<matjaz> zdej mi pa ZNC umira
<matjaz> ffs computers
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, imox browsers buildam
<matjaz> pa Å¡e vedno traja
<matjaz> inox browser*
<CrazyLemon> matjaz push notification dont work if you are not online :p
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: well, yea :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdLgvqP2iss
<jabuk> Antoine Bizet's 2017 Red Bull Rampage people's choice award run - YouTube
<jabuk> The video I did of my RedBull Rampage 2017 first run. Thanks so much to everyone who supported me all these years, and to those who got me people's choice aw...
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<matjaz> CrazyLemon: jap
<matjaz> model je zmagovalc
<CrazyLemon> matjaz at least top 3 for sure
#ubuntu-si 2017-10-29
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5029.90, low: 4916.00, high: 5051.98, bid: 5022.40, ask: 5029.90
<zdobbie> .btc btc
<sasa84> :o
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> elow idioterna :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> ful piha pri nas
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 11.1°C @29.10.2017 9:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% jugozahodnik 4.91 m/s (17.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:39:46, Kulminacija: 11:47:39, Sončni zahod: 16:55:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 15min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 14°C @29.10.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 57% zahodnik 9.9 m/s (35.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:36:47, Kulminacija: 11:43:51, Sončni zahod: 16:50:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 14min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> pr nas piha bolj ful
<sasa84> uuuuuuu
<sasa84> zdobbie, drž se za kandelabr!
<zdobbie> kandelabr je ze odnesl
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 14.6°C @29.10.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% jugovzhodnik 2 m/s (7.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:41:36, Kulminacija: 11:50:00, Sončni zahod: 16:58:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 16min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pri nas pa ne piha
<idioterna> sasa84: tle tut ful piha
<idioterna> me je kr zebl
<zdobbie> doesn't care
<CrazyLemon> rude kids
<idioterna> nice, 59 seconds
<idioterna> za 3.5 giga storrentat
<CrazyLemon> stop showing off in front of xDSL people..its not nice
<CrazyLemon> :/
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5001.32, low: 4916.00, high: 5051.98, bid: 4994.46, ask: 5001.32
<BigWhale> .vreme "spodnji duplek"
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Edvarda Rusjana Maribor (264m): 15°C @29.10.2017 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56% jugozahodnik 10 m/s (36.0 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:35:21, Kulminacija: 11:41:54, Sončni zahod: 16:48:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 13min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<BigWhale> :(
<idioterna> close enough :)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/the-most-proverbial-settlement.jpg
<speed-> u idioterna
<speed-> to bi se malo zagono
<speed-> do prekmurja!
<idioterna> ja sej sm su do prekmurja
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> radkersburg
<idioterna> sej to je preko mure ne
<speed-> ja je na pravi strani mure
<idioterna> tam v une terme z mulci plavat
<idioterna> ajde to je se na napacni strani: https://bou.si/pic/good-evening-radgona.jpg
<speed-> da
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/codergirl__/status/923940500368973825
<jabuk> codergirl on Twitter: "not a bug 🐞, i’m a feature ✨. #allAboutperspective #nerdDoesOfficeHalloweenParty https://t.co/n6iClfQ6lA https://t.co/p1rROb4wDb"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: to je bejba po tvojem okusu a ne? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja!
<sasa84> deluje simpatično
<slax0r> bejba?
<slax0r> kje je bejba?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<sasa84> slax0r: o/
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<sasa84> <-- bejba?
<slax0r> ofcoz <3
<sasa84> HVALA slax0r <3
<sasa84> ful si cukr
<slax0r> *blushes*
<slax0r> .btc
<slax0r> .btc eurc
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5023.49, low: 4917.06, high: 5051.98, bid: 5013.00, ask: 5023.49
<slax0r> ffs
<slax0r> idioterna: naslednjic ko bos kje okrog gornje radgone se javi :P
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l indicator-application
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. tole sra_je je odgovorno zakaj ne delajo tray icons
 * sasa84 je namestila kar gnome.... ne unity-gnome or smth 
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 well..namestila si ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ne unity-gnome
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> sej veš kar mislm...ni čisti gnome tist...nek ubuntu-gnome :P
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu je čisti gnome..sam nekaj extensionov ima dodanih
<CrazyLemon> ko je appindicator pa ubuntu dock
<CrazyLemon> kot*
<sasa84> bolš je, da namestiš gnome... je boljše kot to, kar dobiš po defaultu z ubuntu
<sasa84> in ne kregej se z mano!
<sasa84> a si prebral?!
<sasa84> pf!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> ii  gnome-shell                        3.26.1-0ubuntu5    amd64        graphical shell for the GNOME desktop
<CrazyLemon> ii  gnome-session                      3.26.1-0ubuntu6    amd64        GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu ^
<sasa84> JA JA JA
<sasa84> ampak ta ubuntu-gnome mi je slabš kot gnome, ki ga dol snameš
<sasa84> #sampovem
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kakšna je pa razlika
<CrazyLemon> #samvprašam
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> tist dock mi ne gre
<sasa84> pa zgornja vrstica ko maš urce in to.. "the" gnome je bl pregleden
<CrazyLemon> like i said..dock je extension.. ki ga lahko izključiš če ti ne paše
<CrazyLemon> zgornja vrstica je identična gnomeu :D     razn če vključiš appindicator
<CrazyLemon> ampak to lahko tudi v gnomeu :D
<CrazyLemon> kstatus notifier al kaj je že extension
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/ubuntu-17.10-desktop.jpg
<idioterna> slax0r: bom ja
<CrazyLemon> he wont
<idioterna> it's unlikely
 * sasa84 počoha CrazyLemon 
<idioterna> vsaj zapredu bi loh mal
<sasa84> zdobbie: wihaaaaa
 * sasa84 dvigne majčko
<zdobbie> nice abs!
<CrazyLemon> those are boobs :/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/ciklon.si/posts/1501389936608884
<jabuk> Ciklon.si - Wow!Nocoj v okolici Milana (Italija) | Facebook
<jabuk> Wow!Nocoj v okolici Milana (Italija)
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-22
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> zakaj
<slax0r> cuz
<zdobbie> I'm not ur cuz, bro
<slax0r> I'm not ur bro, buddy
 * sasa84 poboža slax0r 
<sasa84> jutro mucek
<slax0r> sasa84: jutro mucka
<sasa84> xoxo slax0r
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> če ni black tema še najbolš za tale hex :P
<sasa84> i know i know... irssi
<sasa84> :\
<slax0r> black is the new black
<slax0r> https://www.facebook.com/zeljkomime.mimica/videos/1418610478269112/
<linkdoggo> ^ Update Your Browser | Facebook https://tinyurl.com/y9qs3lnd ^
<sasa84> lol slax0r
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a teb zginjajo kakšne stvari iz vrhnje vrstice? npr. dropbox ipd?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope
<sasa84> hm
<sasa84> bom na fedoro prevekslala :P
<zdobbie> kickban maybe?
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> bom Å¡la na svoj knala pol... fedora-si :P
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> ma nisem glih zadovoljna z 18.*
<sasa84> in 4 in 10 me ****
<sasa84> pa n emorm pogruntat kaj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 works for me!
<CrazyLemon> vse razn zvoka prek hdmi
<sasa84> hm.... res ne vem kaj bi blo lohk narobe
<sasa84> pa kr freezne... z miško lohk premikaš, kliknt ne morš
<sasa84> grafična?
<CrazyLemon> extension! :)
<CrazyLemon> men podobne težave
<sasa84> onemogočene mam
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa super + s
<CrazyLemon> ti dela to ko freezne?
<CrazyLemon> ctrl alt f2/fX
<CrazyLemon> ?
<sasa84> super s nisem... tab pa alt npr.. dela
<sasa84> ctrl alt t za terminal ... ne dela npr
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pol po moje ni grafična
<CrazyLemon> tudi pri meni je bilo podobno
<CrazyLemon> pa lahko pol recimo klikneš na reboot?
<sasa84> v konzolo pridem za reboot
<sasa84> ctrl alt f2 npr
<sasa84> ko so zdej extensioni skenslani... sem dala reboot
<sasa84> bomo vidl, če bo ok
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bi bil kakšen ram al pa previsoka temp.?
<sasa84> to se mi ne zdi verjetno...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pol ne bi sploh prišla not v konzolo..
 * CrazyLemon had ram issues
<sasa84> aaa
<CrazyLemon> still have nightmares
 * CrazyLemon sighs
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> zaenkrat zgleda kar ok
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a bi "the real" gnome bil boljši kot tale ubuntu gnome?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ... a ti imaš ikone suri?
<sasa84> https://www.dropbox.com/s/owgc30z7a0fv8jy/Screenshot%20at%2019-22-43.png?dl=0
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 https://i.imgur.com/ZobGsDH.png
<CrazyLemon> nimam ikon suri
<sasa84> aha
<CrazyLemon> suri not suri ey
<sasa84> yey yes
<sasa84> afkors not Å¡uri
<linkdoggo> Smack my cheese you mothers
<sasa84> linkdoggo, bad bad bot
<linkdoggo> sasa84: You awe the bot hewe.
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-23
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> nok
<zdobbie> bok
<sasa84> dobro jutro mucki
<sasa84> dobro jutro iz eduroam omrežja
<sasa84> slax0r, xoxo
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
 * slax0r prime sasa84 za levo bedro
<sasa84> študentje pišejo test, asistentka pa irca
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> *desno bedro je postalo ljubosumno*
<napsy> wut?
<b4d> msev-: kdaj bo kaksen update zivljenjski? Ves da nas zanima!
<idioterna> no ja no
<idioterna> "zanima" je mogoce mal mocna beseda
<pitastrudl> jutro
<b4d> idioterna: se strinjam ja, ampak tako, za med kavo malo :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFc6I0rgmgY
<linkdoggo> ^ BLACKkKLANSMAN - Official Trailer [HD] - In Theaters August 10 - YouTube ^
 * CrazyLemon just saw his last name in Making a murderer part 2
<andrej> heh ... eduroam ...  zivim na eduroamu ;)
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-24
<napsy> lp
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 skoči slax0r v naročje
<sasa84> slax0r, ? :o
<slax0r> sasa84: wiiiii
 * slax0r prime sasa84 za desno bedro
<slax0r> nisam bio ovde
<slax0r> sem sel se menit za tatu \o/
<sasa84> wuhuuu
<sasa84> za tatu?
<sasa84> a gospa slax0r podpira?
<slax0r> sasa84: gospa nima besede
<slax0r> my body is my temple
<slax0r> drgac pa podpira :)
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyp34v6Lmcc
<linkdoggo> ^ Arcade Fire "My Body is a Cage" - YouTube ^
<sasa84> lepo slax0r :) sam da ni kreganja v bajti
<idioterna> kasn tatu
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/my-new-tattoo.jpg
<slax0r> a nisem pejstal ze tukaj? tak: https://www.happyfacts.me/images/copy/uploads/actus/thumb/e1ca87428cb3d09eeda4e14e47ef0ea301ae0825.jpg
<sasa84> idioterna ma najlepšga
<sasa84> am ... sej smo Å¡e zmer pr tatujih a ne?
<idioterna> ce si mislna genitalije potem morm rect da ma suni lepsega
<slax0r> nisem videl ne tvojih genitalij in ne njenih pa bi se z tem kar strinjal
<sasa84> slax0r, jaz sem vidla oboje ... res niso slabe genitalije
<idioterna> od suni genitalije si vidla?
<idioterna> to pa dvomim.
<CrazyLemon> coz her genitals have a cloaking device?
<idioterna> mhm, it's called "bush"
<CrazyLemon> Jr or Sr?
<zdobbie> why not Jeb
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObpcGNCU944
<linkdoggo> ^ Ba dum tss - YouTube ^
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-25
<napsy> lp
<napsy> dans pa je tiho
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej pobje!
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> bog daj
<zdobersek> ne, ne bom dal
<CrazyLemon> pretty pls
<CrazyLemon> ž'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JASUsVY5YJ8
<linkdoggo> ^ Former CIA Chief Explains How Spies Use Disguises | WIRED - YouTube ^
<zdobbie> old
<zdobersek> ej
<CrazyLemon> https://medium.com/@martin.monperrus/human-competitive-patches-in-automatic-program-repair-with-repairnator-359042e00f6a
<linkdoggo> ^ Human-competitive Patches in Automatic Program Repair with Repairnator https://tinyurl.com/y9weju7c ^
<CrazyLemon> AI submitting patches..
<CrazyLemon> you guys should be scared :>
<CrazyLemon> tale b4d je annoying!
<slax0r> ban him
<CrazyLemon> stupid autocomplete
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<slax0r> your +b no wrks
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-26
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> jutro
<sasa84> jutro
<sasa84> slax0r, \o/
<slax0r> sasa84: xoxo
<sasa84> helou mišek slax0r
<sasa84> a si lepo pančkal?
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DqXe2fMWwAEio3E.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> priceless :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HykTznDj5BY
<linkdoggo> ^ Mommy Shaming - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 132 - YouTube ^
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/cycling-power-meter-at-a-breakthrough-price#/
<linkdoggo> ^ Cycling Power Meter at a Breakthrough Price | Indiegogo https://tinyurl.com/yd26d2f8 ^
<CrazyLemon> V treh mesecih sem zaslužila dovolj denarja, da sem dala polog za moj sanjski avto!
<CrazyLemon> Amulet ves čas nosim na ogrlici pod majico, tako da se ga ne vidi.
<CrazyLemon> Ana, Litija
<CrazyLemon> Prijazni pozdravi
<CrazyLemon> Marija Orel
<CrazyLemon> a je ana al je marija ffs
<idioterna> mogoce je anamarijalitijaorel
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-27
 * sasa84 pihne slax0r v uho
 * slax0r pomezikne sasa84 
<sasa84> mijau mucek
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<sasa84> je dal CrazyLemon link tvojega predavanja ... najs zdobbie najs
<zdobbie> ah, my number #2 fan
<sasa84> zdobbie, who's your #1 fan?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon ?
<zdobbie> ne, on je #2
<zdobbie> #1 je st. mama
 * CrazyLemon is always #1
<zdobbie> lol no
<zdobbie> aja
<zdobbie> ni vec jabuka
<pitastrudl> rip jabuk
<sasa84> jabuk je bil zakon, tale linkdoggo je en čuden patron
<pitastrudl> true
<sasa84> .help
<sasa84> .pomoč
<sasa84> Å¡e pomagat ne zna :\
<sasa84> jabuk je bil ful ustrežljiv
<CrazyLemon> pravkar končal z Making a murderer part 2... holy shit tale justice system v US of A
<CrazyLemon> a je folk res tko dumb but powerful
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> also v sinagogo je en prsu s pusko pa pobil >10 ljudi
#ubuntu-si 2018-10-28
<sasa84> jou jou mucke
<pitastrudl> jutro
<sasa84> dan pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> dons se je pa lepo spalo
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> oj idioterna
<idioterna> zivjo
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve a obstajajo kakšni malo bolj kakovostni električni razdelilci? :)
<CrazyLemon> no podaljšek + razdelilec
<CrazyLemon> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=IBM-Potential-Red-Hat
<linkdoggo> ^ IBM Announces Deal To Acquire Red Hat At $34 Billion - Phoronix https://tinyurl.com/yc4lzmew ^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, printink ima akcijo
<sasa84> https://www.printink.si/avto-polnilci?utm_source=newsletter-si&utm_campaign=2018-10-8-vikend-polnilci
<linkdoggo> ^ Avto/namizni/stenski polnilci - PRINTINK.si - kartuše in tonerji https://tinyurl.com/ya7ptceq ^
<sasa84> prosim CrazyLemon :*
<sasa84> še drugič
<sasa84> miške moje, lahkonočko
<sasa84> se tipkamo jutri
<sasa84> čafči & gudnajt!
<andrej> Sej pa res ne vem ce mi je to vsec CrazyLemon  =/ ... no, vsej ni bil Oracle ;D
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-24
<speed-> HAIL
<lynxlynxlynx> ojla
<CrazyLemon> ćafćy
<CrazyLemon> jeez.. updejtal temo na ubuntu.si in sploh nisem opazu da je bil design f***ed up vsaj en teden :D
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-26
<speed-> ma keri tu siol pa neko linux varianto, nucal bi en test samo
<speed-> ne? :'(
<CrazyLemon> speed- shoot
<speed-> okej, se nekdo ki ma siol in fritza :D
<CrazyLemon> poskusi na twitterjih :)
<speed-> ne uporablam twitterje :D
<idioterna> js mam siol
<idioterna> pa linux gor
<idioterna> ampak nimam fritza
<speed-> ok nekoga z fritzom nucam :D
<speed-> da vidim ce ta drek jebe
<idioterna> dej povej kaj ti sploh nagaja
<speed-> dnssec
<speed-> no trenutno mi jebe kompletno celi modem
<speed-> pingi so po 15sekund :D
<speed-> v glavnem dnssec faila
<speed-> pa tcpdump ne kaze nobenih paketov, da bi bili fragmenti ali whatever
<speed-> tak da sem 99% da na modemu nekaj jebe
<speed-> vceraj je tudi nekaj crknil, danes pa cist adijo ka mu dogaja :)
<speed-> mas mogoce ti kako idejo ka bi lahko drugega bilo?
<speed-> freebsd drzi linijo pa pf firewall je gor kao, ampak tudi ce disablam nepride nic skos...
<idioterna> to moras zal kar na siol klicat
<idioterna> ker dnssec se nic ne pozna v modemu, oz. se ne bi smel
<idioterna> a pppoe ti fritz terminira?
<idioterna> ce ja, to prestavi na bsd masino
<speed-> ne
<speed-> na bsdju je pppoe
<speed-> ja saj
<idioterna> potem fritz ne bi smel nic vplivat
<speed-> sem klical na siol
<speed-> pravijo da je vse odprto
<idioterna> pa so se neumne delal verjetno
<idioterna> sej dnssec drugace ni nic drugacen od navadnega dns
<speed-> ja vem
<idioterna> tko da nima kaj stekat
<speed-> pac vecji udp paketi so kao ampak nevem
<speed-> nevem ka bi lahko bilo, ampak zdaj ko vidim kak modem sere
<speed-> skoraj mislim, da je nekaj na modemu
<speed-> po 15s pinga
<idioterna> to ziher ni normalno
<idioterna> a za modemom imas dsl?
<speed-> optika je zadaj
<idioterna> to pol nima kaj cincat 15 sekund
<speed-> ja saj
<speed-> ampak to je zacelo zdaj pred 3 urami delat komaj
<speed-> :)
<speed-> vceraj se je zgodilo, da je nekaj modem zastekal pa gateway sploh ni ugotovil napake
<speed-> mislim magija se dogaja :D
<speed-> bom videl zdaj, ko zamenjamo modem kaj bo
<speed-> tak da stavim, da je modem kriv za dnssec, ce ne pa nimam pojma ka bi lahko bilo
#ubuntu-si 2019-10-27
<CrazyLemon> Your GitLab account has been locked due to an excessive amount of unsuccessful sign in attempts.
<CrazyLemon> hmm
